# Purrrrr-jects - Crochet, knitting and crafting projects



## JaimeandBree

As we've just been discussing on the Cats in Hats thread some of you might remember that last year there were a number of threads on the go relating to crochet and knitting projects we were all working on.

I thought it might be a nice idea to have one thread where people can share any crafty projects they're working on, whether novice like me or super talented as so many of you are. If they're cat related great, if not we still want to see them!

Jaime is helping me choose my next project and then we'll get cracking on something (he's a big help...)










Also if anyone would like to make and sell anything to raise money for the rescues we also have @huckybuck 's Cat Crafters thread for taking commissions 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-crafters.376378/

EDIT:-

I am updating this post to include a UK/US conversion chart, as I know a lot of you have been teaching yourselves from Youtube videos which are mostly in US terminology and it may be useful to have a handy reference if you pick up and UK pattern, and vice versa for those of us who have been using UK patterns.

The yarn weights also includes Australian weights.

If anyone has any other hints or tips they think it would be useful to add to this post please let me know 

Further edit:- the forum won't let me post it in quite the right formatso here is a link to the chart as well! http://www.lovecrochet.com/crochet-conversion-tables/

*Crochet Hook Size*

Metric (UK)

2.25 
2.75 mm 
3.25 mm 
3.50 mm 
3.75 mm 
4.00 mm 
4.50 mm 
5.00 mm 
5.50 mm 
6.00 mm 
6.50 mm 
8.00 mm 
9.00 mm 
10.00 mm 
12.00 mm 
15.00 mm 
16.00 mm 
19.00 mm 
20.00 mm

Corresponding US sizes

B-1
C-2
D-3
E-4
F-5
G-6
7
H-8
I-9
J-10
K-10.5
L-11
M-13
N-15
P-16
P/Q
Q
S
S

*Steel Crochet Hook Size*

Metric (UK)

0.50 mm 
0.60 mm 
0.75 mm 
0.85 mm 
1.00 mm 
1.10 mm 
1.25 mm 
1.50 mm 
1.65 mm 
1.75 mm 
1.90 mm 
2.00 mm

Corresponding US steel hook sizes
18
16
14
13
12
11
10
8
7
6
5
4

*Yarn Weights and Required Hook Sizes*

UK_________ US_________ AUS __________Hook Size

Lace_______1 Ply_________2 Ply _________1.50-2.25 mm
Fingering___ 2 Ply________ 3 Ply ________ 2.25-3.50 mm
Sport_______4 Ply________ 5 Ply_________3.50-4.50 mm
DK_________DK__________8 Ply_________ 4.50-5.50 mm
Worsted ____Aran________10 Ply_________5.50-6.50 mm
Chunky_____Bulky________12 Ply_________6.50-9.00 mm
Super Chunky -Super Bulky - 14 Ply_________9.00 mm (and above)

*Crochet Terminology*

British

Double Crochet 
Treble 
Half Treble 
Double Treble 
Triple Treble 
Miss

Correpsonding US terminology

Single Crochet
Double Crochet
Half Double Crochet
Treble 
Double Treble
Skip

Information taken from LoveCrochet.com so hopefully it is correct but if anyone spots a mistake or has anything to add please let me know!


----------



## JaimeandBree

P.S @idris we are expecting a picture of Mischief in a hat on his new bed very soon!


----------



## Cookies mum

I made these for a friend








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JaimeandBree

Cookies mum said:


> I made these for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Aw, very cute, are they stuffed with catnip?


----------



## Cookies mum

Made almost 50 of these this year for my sisters wedding!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh wow those look lovely!


----------



## Cookies mum

Click to expand...
Aw, very cute, are they stuffed with catnip?

No, they had kinder egg cases in them with baking beans onside, just 1 or two in each


----------



## idris

Cookies mum said:


> I made these for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


They are fab, I'm especially loving the octopus . I think I've gone octopus mad of late. The things for your sisters wedding are very lush. :Happy


----------



## idris

My cats in hats book has arrived (its lovely you should feel very proud of your kitties) and I'm just looking at the Santa paws christmas crochet one, I will be honest it just looks like Egyptian hieroglyphs to me. If anyone can help me just get going with the way it's written please, I would be oober happy.
I have done crochet from patterns before but now seeing this I think I was using patterns for numpties specially made for peeps like me i.e. crochet numpties.


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you!!!

Off the top of my head @flev @oliviarussian and @Mum to Missy are all expert crocheters!!!! So may be able to decipher.


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Off the top of my head @flev @oliviarussian and @Mum to Missy are all expert crocheters!!!! So may be able to decipher.


Expert!!!!!!!!!! You're having a laugh! :Woot I'm jack of all trades master of none, I get bored easily so don't have the staying power to become an expert at anything


----------



## huckybuck

(Still playing my "similar thread game" and am blown away by @Shosh posting a thread on knitting last year!!! Is she wanting to try out new surgery techniques?????)


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> My cats in hats book has arrived (its lovely you should feel very proud of your kitties) and I'm just looking at the Santa paws christmas crochet one, I will be honest it just looks like Egyptian hieroglyphs to me. If anyone can help me just get going with the way it's written please, I would be oober happy.
> I have done crochet from patterns before but now seeing this I think I was using patterns for numpties specially made for peeps like me i.e. crochet numpties.


All patterns look like Greek to me, I'hm about to try and decipher one to start a new project! When I made the blankie for J&B I didn't use a pattern just did rows of treble crochet 

My local wool shop does classes I'm thinking about going to one they teach you to read patterns and things like increases and decreases which I've never attempted


----------



## idris

I think I've got it now, I guess I just needed to get my hook going

@JaimeandBree kindly emailed me the cat basket pattern today so I've ordered some t-shirt yarn












to make a start on that one as well. So yesterday I had no projects and today I've got lots  
I didn't mean to attach my green practice at the hat lol


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I think I've got it now, I guess I just needed to get my hook going
> 
> @JaimeandBree kindly emailed me the cat basket pattern today so I've ordered some t-shirt yarn
> View attachment 230150
> View attachment 230151
> to make a start on that one as well. So yesterday I had no projects and today I've got lots


Oooh check you with your fancy triangles!

I'm going to have to step up my game because I'm going to be really jealous one you do the basket


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Oooh check you with your fancy triangles!
> 
> I'm going to have to step up my game because I'm going to be really jealous one you do the basket


I've had to amend that post I didn't realise I'd attached that practice picture


----------



## mudgekin

I'm finding my enforced retirement is allowing me to do all the fab things I wanted to try. I haven't mastered crochet yet but I've added knitting and sewing to my jewellery making. I am currently working on little felt cats using the fur from the girls that we get from grooming. It's quite slow as needle felting takes a lot of fur.bive also started beading again so I'm hoping that when I make nice clothes then I will do some beadwork to embellish.

I've even got hubby at it and he is working with metal clay and epoxy clay and making some nice things. He's also learning enamelling so we are a busy wee house. I was making a pattern adjustment and Skye decided I needed help.


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> I'm finding my enforced retirement is allowing me to do all the fab things I wanted to try. I haven't mastered crochet yet but I've added knitting and sewing to my jewellery making. I am currently working on little felt cats using the fur from the girls that we get from grooming. It's quite slow as needle felting takes a lot of fur.bive also started beading again so I'm hoping that when I make nice clothes then I will do some beadwork to embellish.
> 
> I've even got hubby at it and he is working with metal clay and epoxy clay and making some nice things. He's also learning enamelling so we are a busy wee house. I was making a pattern adjustment and Skye decided I needed help.


Skye:- "Is it for me mum?!"

P.S lovely to see you back Mudgekin


----------



## huckybuck

Oh just look at Skye!!! She is sooo beautiful! :Kiss:Kiss
We don't see anywhere near enough pics of your babies Auntie M!!

I really want to start crafting again this year - the crochet has to be on hold until Little H is a bit bigger though or it would be a complete nightmare. He has a thing for fabric and clothes and tries to bite/pull/run off with any in his vicinity so sewing would be out too.
ATM photography is about all I can get away with but as he gets older hopefully that will change! 

I went through a phase of collecting fur when grooming to send off to be made into a scarf or something, but because I share brushes I ended up with dirty grey colour (a mix of brown tabby and silver tabby). I'm happy to do it again though if you need extra fur :Cat and will try to keep the colours separate. I will be so interested in your needle felted cats. There is a lady on ebay who does stunning ones but they are just so expensive!!


----------



## sarahecp

You talented bunch   I love hand made things  

I was at the back of the queue when they were handing out crafty talent  

I can knit but just old plain and pearl and cannot read patterns, haven't picked up knitting needles for many years. 

The only things I've made for my boys are a few old socks filled with catnip then tied in a knot to keep the catnip in  

Looking forward to seeing all your lovely handmade bits


----------



## mudgekin

@JaimeandBree its lovely to be back. It's strange that as soon as you open the forum the addictive behaviour starts, you know the one where you keep refreshing pages to check for updates :Shy

@huckybuck i have just had a look at the lady's work, all I can say is wow,not hose are amazing. I have a long way to go to get to that. It's a lovely way to sit snugged on the sofa and do something while watching TV. When I get better I will be plaguing you for fur. I'm working on a suit at the moment which is probably far too advanced  good thing I'm using practice fabric and I'm working on a complex beaded necklace which will take weeks. I can't bear to just gave one thing on the go, for me it then becomes a chore.

The girls are really thriving.
Skye is very much the big sister and yet is so needy, she will sit and talk constantly and wherever I am she is too. I have a very large cupboard in the hall which is full to the brim with things like ladders, paint , vacuums, carpet cleaner and general "stuff", everyone knows the type. Skye has learned to open it and the only sound you hear us clatters when she gets in. I'm terrified she hurts herself as she ends up so high that I can't reach. I need to put a lock on it.

Isla is a wee sweetie, she is smaller than Skye and has real tortie markings. She is so incredibly affectionate and when mischief is happening she is usually the ringleader. I heard rustling and I just saw Skye bolting into the kitchen a few mins ago. Isla has just got into the treat cupboard and is savaging a bag of dreamies.


----------



## huckybuck

You must post pics of all your projects when finished. 

The girls sound such wonderful caharcters!! Utterly adorable. More pics please, especially when they get up to mischief!!!

I'm now thinking of ways to get back into crafting without Little H's involvement. I could use the dining room but shutting the door I don't think i'd hear the end of it. We're trying to get planning permission for a new garage (refused once) with a room above so if we do, I would use part of that for sewing and painting. 

In the meantime I'll start collecting fur!!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy

huckybuck said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Off the top of my head @flev @oliviarussian and @Mum to Missy are all expert crocheters!!!! So may be able to decipher.


Expert    No no no, not by a long shot, I often look at patterns and think  but then just take it one stich at a time instead of the whole row and it nearly always ends up being easier than I thought.

I'm still doing HBs blanket, I'm crocheting it all together at the moment, all 210 squares  

Sorry it's taking so long @huckybuck but hopefully it'll be worth it  I've not been able to do much just lately, firstly I hurt my back and couldn't move, that got better, then my shoulder went, that got better, then my hip went and I'm just getting over pulling a muscle in my chest, don't ask, coz I have no idea how 

Then to top it all I must have eaten something with Gluten in and I've had to spend the last couple of days in bed, I'm still feeling washed out, but lots better.

If anyone wants help with a pattern, just say and I'll do my best to translate it into English, but can't promise anything.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I hope you're feeling better [email protected] - you've been through the wars!!!

Absolutely no rush for me as you know. As and when is absolutely fine!


----------



## idris

Tada! 
Mischief will absolutely not model it, even for treats. It's a bit big for him at the moment anyway.
He's has scarpered.









I like a santa hat to flop, so i've not stuffed the very tip of the cone.


----------



## mudgekin

idris said:


> Tada!
> Mischief will absolutely not model it, even for treats. It's a bit big for him at the moment anyway.
> He's has scarpered.
> View attachment 230241
> 
> 
> I like a santa hat to flop, so i've not stuffed the very tip of the cone.


He will be wondering why the hat has pom-poms and he doesn't. 

It's really a fab hat, I love it.


----------



## mudgekin

@huckybuck
This is one of the sections of the beaded necklace. It's a shame that the blue/green iridescence of the beads doesn't show. I think that's because I popped it done on the skirt that I was finishing off. Only another 10 sections like this to go before I start to bead it all together


----------



## huckybuck

Wow Auntie M that is pretty impressive!!! I just don't know how you have the patience..and your eyesight must be excellent too!! It wil be stunning wen you've finished!

Loving the santa hat too Idris. How quick are you???? Huck says he is more than happy to model it for you if Mischief won't!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Tada!
> Mischief will absolutely not model it, even for treats. It's a bit big for him at the moment anyway.
> He's has scarpered.
> View attachment 230241
> 
> 
> I like a santa hat to flop, so i've not stuffed the very tip of the cone.


Wow that was quick, I'm very impressed! 

I'm sure Mischief can be persuaded to come around by Christmas time


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Wow that was quick, I'm very impressed!
> 
> I'm sure Mischief can be persuaded to come around by Christmas time


He's behaved exactly the same wearing the hat as he did the cone of shame. The backwards walk of stress.


----------



## mudgekin

huckybuck said:


> Wow Auntie M that is pretty impressive!!! I just don't know how you have the patience..and your eyesight must be excellent too!! It wil be stunning wen you've finished!
> 
> Loving the santa hat too Idris. How quick are you???? Huck says he is more than happy to model it for you if Mischief won't!!!


@huckybuck why thank you kind lady. I really really enjoy it. My eyesight is awful :Shy I was always short sighted buy now as I'm becoming old I need reading glasses now but for fiddly work like this I end up beading about a foot from my nose with my specs perched on the top of my head

I have found a pattern for earrings that have wee beaded owls almost in a kind of Native American style and I'm wondering if I could adapt it to make cats. If I manage I'll post a pic


----------



## JaimeandBree

@mudgekin that necklace looks like it will be amazing when finished, you talented thing you!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Wow Auntie M that is pretty impressive!!! I just don't know how you have the patience..and your eyesight must be excellent too!! It wil be stunning wen you've finished!
> 
> Loving the santa hat too Idris. How quick are you???? Huck says he is more than happy to model it for you if Mischief won't!!!


Thanks ! 
I can make huck one if you like, I would send you this one but it being my first attempt at one, there are a couple of things that I'm not happy with. my crochet needs to be tighter as you can see the stuffing for the hat through the gaps. I would also make the ear holes a little smaller than the pattern because the hole was very big and I've had to sew it up. Also I would sew up the cone next time instead of doing a single crochet seam.  x


----------



## mudgekin

@idris

I'm so in envy of your skills. I tried to pick up crocheting last year and was unable to do it. My problem was how to hold the wool, I kept ending up with cramp in my hands.


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> @idris
> 
> I'm so in envy of your skills. I tried to pick up crocheting last year and was unable to do it. My problem was how to hold the wool, I kept ending up with cramp in my hands.


Aww sweetie! I do know how you feel. I get cramp in my little finger on my left hand because for some reason I crochet with it bent. I would not worry about your style not being technically perfect, I have a very unconventional style myself. It looks like a cross between knitting and crochet , where I do not move the hook to loop the yarn I flick the yarn over the hook in a kind of half assed knitting movement. . It works for me and im quite quick., if I were you I would give it another go. It's worth it. There are lots of tutorials on you tube one might have what you need


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Hello fellow crafters  I'd really appreciate some info please. I've done very basic, self-taught crochet for years (anything which only involved straight lines!), but I'm just starting to follow simple patterns. I'd love to crochet basic items for a charity, but can't really find anything suitable. Does anyone have any contacts please?


----------



## mudgekin

idris said:


> Aww sweetie! I do know how you feel. I get cramp in my little finger on my left hand because for some reason I crochet with it bent. I would not worry about your style not being technically perfect, I have a very unconventional style myself. It looks like a cross between knitting and crochet , where I do not move the hook to loop the yarn I flick the yarn over the hook in a kind of half assed knitting movement. . It works for me and im quite quick., if I were you I would give it another go. It's worth it. There are lots of tutorials on you tube one might have what you need


My problem is I'm an impatient bu**er. I have this thing going on where if I can't do it quickly I decide it's not going to happen. Once I finish this spate of projects I will give another go. Maybe I would get on better having an unconventional style :Cat My knitting style has been described as awkward as 5 year old learning to knit. Mind that was from an evil harridan of an auntie


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Thanks !
> I can make huck one if you like, I would send you this one but it being my first attempt at one, there are a couple of things that I'm not happy with. my crochet needs to be tighter as you can see the stuffing for the hat through the gaps. I would also make the ear holes a little smaller than the pattern because the hole was very big and I've had to sew it up. Also I would sew up the cone next time instead of doing a single crochet seam.  x


Aww thank you!!!! We'd love one pretty please - it suited him so much in his photo but the photographer took it away when she left and I have no hope in making one!!
The ear holes would probably be ok for him as he has BIG ears lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Hello fellow crafters  I'd really appreciate some info please. I've done very basic, self-taught crochet for years (anything which only involved straight lines!), but I'm just starting to follow simple patterns. I'd love to crochet basic items for a charity, but can't really find anything suitable. Does anyone have any contacts please?


What about making some granny square cat blankets? They could sell these for cats or babies or adults lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Gah, I'm trying to teach myself how to do a tweed stitch and my practice swatch is curling up at the edges, any idea what I'm doing wrong? Maybe I just need to keep the stitches looser


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Aww thank you!!!! We'd love one pretty please - it suited him so much in his photo but the photographer took it away when she left and I have no hope in making one!!
> The ear holes would probably be ok for him as he has BIG ears lol!!!


I've nearly finished it, I can post on monday, pm me sweetie. I've made the ear holes one stitch smaller it helps with the stability.


----------



## huckybuck

Well blow me down with a feather - how on earth did you manage that in 39 minutes!!!! I was expecting it to be November lol!!!!

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Lilylass

Well ..... having exhausted everywhere I can think of to try to find a new felt mouse for Archie - I've been searching for patterns to try to make him one myself!

Will pop into the local fabric shop on Monday and see if I can get any felt there and give it a bash!

This is what I'm trying to replicate:










I made a load of 'catnip logs' for Cats Galore's fete last summer - but that's about the extent of my skills!










I always have good intentions but I really do need things I can do quickly and easily as I have arthritis in my hands and if I don't finish something quickly, it invariably sits for ages part finished (a bit like the tapestry I started 10 years ago!!)

Sadly my sewing machine has packed in and I really can't justify buying a new one for what I use it for - if I ever get organised, I'll take a load of pre-cut logs down to mum's and sew the bottoms/sides ready to stuff etc here


----------



## GingerNinja

Having borrowed my neighbours sewing machine to make @Ali71 secret santa Xmas bags I have now bought one! So far I've only made "no eyed sausage mice ", but the cats don't seem to mind my novice approach to crafting  even if they were made from old tea towels!

I'm going to progress from here ​


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Gah, I'm trying to teach myself how to do a tweed stitch and my practice swatch is curling up at the edges, any idea what I'm doing wrong? Maybe I just need to keep the stitches looser


Good evening madam I do believe you may be holding your yarn too tight. There is a remedy, you could either chillax a bit with your yarn holding, this can be more difficult than it sounds as people tend to have a consistent tension preference without knowing it. Or, you could do what's called killing your work i.e. taking a damp tea towel , placing it over your work and pressing with a medium iron. That relaxes the fibers and will stop the curling.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Good evening madam I do believe you may be holding your yarn too tight. There is a remedy, you could either chillax a bit with your yarn holding, this can be more difficult than it sounds as people tend to have a consistent tension preference without knowing it. Or, you could do what's called killing your work i.e. taking a damp tea towel , placing it over your work and pressing with a medium iron. That relaxes the fibers and will stop the curling.


Thank you!

I'm trying to remember whether this happened last time, I can't remember. Just googled "why is my crochet curling" and a lot of people seem to have this trouble with the first few rows and then it straightens out. I've only done 3 rows so far so maybe it will even out, but I'll bear your advice in mind and try "killing it" if I have to (if it isn't already dead )

Glad I decided to practice a lot with a cheap yarn instead of diving in with the expensive stuff!

By the way very quick work on the hats!!!


----------



## idris

GingerNinja said:


> Having borrowed my neighbours sewing machine to make @Ali71 secret santa Xmas bags I have now bought one! So far I've only made "no eyed sausage mice ", but the cats don't seem to mind my novice approach to crafting  even if they were made from old tea towels!
> 
> I'm going to progress from here ​


Go on ,show us a picture of your kitties playing with your mice pretty please


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> My problem is I'm an impatient bu**er. I have this thing going on where if I can't do it quickly I decide it's not going to happen. Once I finish this spate of projects I will give another go. Maybe I would get on better having an unconventional style :Cat My knitting style has been described as awkward as 5 year old learning to knit. Mind that was from an evil harridan of an auntie


I do believe your not being quite truthful about the impatience. How on earth could you do lovely intricate work like that beautiful necklace if you were short on patience. I poo poo your claims.


----------



## idris

@huckybuck
Your hat is finished, im much happier with this second attempt. I've done my tweaking 
( Sacremist didn't use that word for humping did she?)and its looking much more like I think it should. Here's a sneaky preview
.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @huckybuck
> Your hat is finished, im much happier with this second attempt. I've done my tweaking
> ( Sacremist didn't use that word for humping did she?)and its looking much more like I think it should. Here's a sneaky preview
> .
> View attachment 230385


Wow that looks great Idris! Bet you could sell a few of those to raise funds for the rescues


----------



## Ali71

GingerNinja said:


> Having borrowed my neighbours sewing machine to make @Ali71 secret santa Xmas bags I have now bought one! So far I've only made "no eyed sausage mice ", but the cats don't seem to mind my novice approach to crafting  even if they were made from old tea towels!
> 
> I'm going to progress from here ​


And very beautiful they are too GN! x


----------



## mudgekin

idris said:


> @huckybuck
> Your hat is finished, im much happier with this second attempt. I've done my tweaking
> ( Sacremist didn't use that word for humping did she?)and its looking much more like I think it should. Here's a sneaky preview
> .
> View attachment 230385


Wow, that is amazing. You must have those flying fingers :Cat
But...I am impatient, very much so. My late mum used to say I wouldn't stick in a glue factory as I would start something and if I couldn't get it right on the first go it was abandoned


----------



## gatsby

Wow, y'all are great at this kind of stuff. 

Ooh i love crafting, wanted to try crocheting but never got around to it. I haven't touched a pair of knitting needles in years, the last thing i made was an Elsa dress for my niece, was ever so tempted to make one for Mr.Pi out of the tonnes of leftover material. My hobby room is currently packed to the gills with boxes but once i clear it i am going to try and make some more appropriate outfits for my little fella.


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> Wow, that is amazing. You must have those flying fingers :Cat
> But...I am impatient, very much so. My late mum used to say I wouldn't stick in a glue factory as I would start something and if I couldn't get it right on the first go it was abandoned


I'm like you Mudgekin, I always want to be great at stuff without having to practice, I've gotten better as I get older but I've abandoned countless hobbies over the years. Stuff like this doesn't come naturally to me I've really had to work at the crochet, was determined to finish J&B's Christmas blankie as my parents were convinced I would get bored and give up!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> @huckybuck
> Your hat is finished, im much happier with this second attempt. I've done my tweaking
> ( Sacremist didn't use that word for humping did she?)and its looking much more like I think it should. Here's a sneaky preview
> .
> View attachment 230385


Oh we're just loving the hat Idris - it looks so professional!!! I hope Mischief keeps away from that lovely pom pom mind! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

@JaimeandBree 
Can you remember what your book thread was called? I want to ask for some recommendations but didn't want to set up a new thread and although not cat related don't want to venture to general as I'm too scared lol!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> @JaimeandBree
> Can you remember what your book thread was called? I want to ask for some recommendations but didn't want to set up a new thread and although not cat related don't want to venture to general as I'm too scared lol!!


This one?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/holiday-reading-for-cat-chatters.388391/

Are you looking for cat related books or just general recommendations?


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks JB - just posted - it's general recommendations!


----------



## mudgekin

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm like you Mudgekin, I always want to be great at stuff without having to practice, I've gotten better as I get older but I've abandoned countless hobbies over the years. Stuff like this doesn't come naturally to me I've really had to work at the crochet, was determined to finish J&B's Christmas blankie as my parents were convinced I would get bored and give up!


Hmmmm..I wonder if it's one of those wee Scottish quirks :Wacky
Now Hubby and I have had to stop working I was determined that I wouldn't sit vegetating on the sofa which is why I've started doing a lot more crafts. I am probably a lot slower that others would be but that's ok. I can't stop them now as I ran amok getting supplies for everything...yay pension lump sum :Nailbiting that is a great incentive. I'm the same as you though, while I'm really interested in crafting, I'm not naturally good at it and I have to work hard. The one that probably I love most is jewellery making.

I have just done a couple of craftsy classes which are tremendous. After I hem the top and skirt I have just made my next thing is curtain making.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Well I ended up unpicking the few rows I did yesterday because I think I had the stitch slightly wrong but I think I've cracked it now, decided to make a little blanket for the cats out of the practice wool before I move on to "my" blanket 

Here's the results of today's efforts, I've run out of wool so will have to pick up some more tomorrow


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I ended up unpicking the few rows I did yesterday because I think I had the stitch slightly wrong but I think I've cracked it now, decided to make a little blanket for the cats out of the practice wool before I move on to "my" blanket
> 
> Here's the results of today's efforts, I've run out of wool so will have to pick up some more tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 230489


 That's lovely, I see it stopped curling in the end. Nice even stitch.


----------



## Susan M

Glad there's a new draft if thread, might give me a shove to pull my finger out and finish Annelis' blanket I started ages ago!

My first crochet attempt was for Secret Santa









Annelis loved it so I need to make her her own, I seem to always find something else to do, but this is what I've done so far


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> That's lovely, I see it stopped curling in the end. Nice even stitch.
> View attachment 230491


Thanks 

I think it was curling because I had the stitch wrong, that's why I unpicked and started again! Spent the morning watching You Tube videos on how to do the stitch, the book I have is great but sometimes you need to see it done before you get it. Only trouble is the videos are all American and you have to remember the different stitch names


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Glad there's a new draft if thread, might give me a shove to pull my finger out and finish Annelis' blanket I started ages ago!
> 
> My first crochet attempt was for Secret Santa
> View attachment 230490
> 
> 
> Annelis loved it so I need to make her her own, I seem to always find something else to do, but this is what I've done so far
> View attachment 230492


That's lovely Susan what stitch is that, I'm bad a telling them apart as I'm just learning


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> That's lovely Susan what stitch is that, I'm bad a telling them apart as I'm just learning


I have no idea lol! The stripey one was just treble crochet I think, and the starbursts are (just looking at my notes) puff stitch, cluster stitch, erm and some double, 1/2 double and treble! Something like that, like you I'm learning, I can't read patterns at all I just follow YouTube!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> I have no idea lol! The stripey one was just treble crochet I think, and the starbursts are (just looking at my notes) puff stitch, cluster stitch, erm and some double, 1/2 double and treble! Something like that, like you I'm learning, I can't read patterns at all I just follow YouTube!


Looking at my book I think the stripey one might be half treble crochet which I've not made anything with yet but I might have a go as it looks lovely


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

I've just finished my first crocheted item from a pattern; it's a baby's jacket in half treble stitch.


----------



## JaimeandBree

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> I've just finished my first crocheted item from a pattern; it's a baby's jacket in half treble stitch.


Let's have a pic then, if you don't mind!


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> Glad there's a new draft if thread, might give me a shove to pull my finger out and finish Annelis' blanket I started ages ago!
> 
> My first crochet attempt was for Secret Santa
> View attachment 230490
> 
> 
> Annelis loved it so I need to make her her own, I seem to always find something else to do, but this is what I've done so far
> View attachment 230492


Those are some very happy squares, they make me smile 



JaimeandBree said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think it was curling because I had the stitch wrong, that's why I unpicked and started again! Spent the morning watching You Tube videos on how to do the stitch, the book I have is great but sometimes you need to see it done before you get it. Only trouble is the videos are all American and you have to remember the different stitch names


Yes tis the double crochet conundrum , another thing about Americans is their nails are always so long I don't know how they manage.


----------



## alixtaylor

Great idea for a thread! 

I got a sewing machine for Christmas last year and have been trying to make some bits and bobs for the cats. So far I've done mouse cat toy, fish cat toys, bowties for Vivi and neckerchiefs for Luna.  I've been working with easy patterns just to get to grips with the sewing machine again.

http://www.marthastewart.com/908084...true&backtourl=/photogallery/cat-toys#slide_0
http://www.marthastewart.com/264784...cat-crafts/@center/307040/pet-projects|264784
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cat-bow-tie-pattern/










I always have two helpers!


----------



## JaimeandBree

alixtaylor said:


> Great idea for a thread!
> 
> I got a sewing machine for Christmas last year and have been trying to make some bits and bobs for the cats. So far I've done mouse cat toy, fish cat toys, bowties for Vivi and neckerchiefs for Luna.  I've been working with easy patterns just to get to grips with the sewing machine again.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/908084...true&backtourl=/photogallery/cat-toys#slide_0
> http://www.marthastewart.com/264784/catnip-fish-toy#Cat Crafts|/275317/cat-crafts/@center/307040/pet-projects|264784
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Cat-bow-tie-pattern/
> 
> View attachment 230503
> 
> 
> I always have two helpers!
> View attachment 230502


Love the cat toys, they're so cute! (And the cats of course!)


----------



## idris

alixtaylor said:


> Great idea for a thread!
> 
> I got a sewing machine for Christmas last year and have been trying to make some bits and bobs for the cats. So far I've done mouse cat toy, fish cat toys, bowties for Vivi and neckerchiefs for Luna.  I've been working with easy patterns just to get to grips with the sewing machine again.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/908084...true&backtourl=/photogallery/cat-toys#slide_0
> http://www.marthastewart.com/264784/catnip-fish-toy#Cat Crafts|/275317/cat-crafts/@center/307040/pet-projects|264784
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Cat-bow-tie-pattern/
> 
> View attachment 230503
> 
> 
> I always have two helpers!
> View attachment 230502


Those are brilliant, that mouse is just perfect, did you do French knots for the eyes and nose.
I would love a pair of helpers, all I have is one fluffy hindrance.


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I ended up unpicking the few rows I did yesterday because I think I had the stitch slightly wrong but I think I've cracked it now, decided to make a little blanket for the cats out of the practice wool before I move on to "my" blanket
> 
> Here's the results of today's efforts, I've run out of wool so will have to pick up some more tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 230489





Susan M said:


> Glad there's a new draft if thread, might give me a shove to pull my finger out and finish Annelis' blanket I started ages ago!
> 
> My first crochet attempt was for Secret Santa
> View attachment 230490
> 
> 
> Annelis loved it so I need to make her her own, I seem to always find something else to do, but this is what I've done so far
> View attachment 230492


Wow I just love all these!!
J&B how fast are you? and to have learnt a new stitch so quickly too!
SusanM iI just loved the blanket you did for SS but my goodness those squares are just sooo pretty!!! What pattern did you use? I'd love to try those next after I piece together my plain granny squares!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Wow I just love all these!!
> J&B how fast are you? and to have learnt a new stitch so quickly too!
> SusanM iI just loved the blanket you did for SS but my goodness those squares are just sooo pretty!!! What pattern did you use? I'd love to try those next after I piece together my plain granny squares!


I didn't do much else today lol, plus it's a chunky wool and a pretty quick stitch once you get the hang of it so it works up quite quickly, so probably not quite as impressive as it looks 

I've signed up for a class next Sunday afternoon at my local wool shop for a bit of more formal guidance on reading patterns etc so I'll be sure to report back


----------



## mudgekin

JaimeandBree said:


> I didn't do much else today lol, plus it's a chunky wool and a pretty quick stitch once you get the hang of it so it works up quite quickly, so probably not quite as impressive as it looks
> 
> I've signed up for a class next Sunday afternoon at my local wool shop for a bit of more formal guidance on reading patterns etc so I'll be sure to report back


I'm mega impressed too. It's such a lovely warm looking blanket. Shame I don't have a local wool shop now. The last one in the town closed a couple of years ago.

@Susan M

That is so pretty. I love the colours and the lovely shapes. Well done you.

It might be nice to try and have a thread again just for crafting and questions. Kind of like the photography thread. I'm sure we have experts like Idris who could help for various things like crochet, dressmaking, jewellery, macrame etc etc etc


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> It might be nice to try and have a thread again just for crafting and questions. Kind of like the photography thread. I'm sure we have experts like Idris who could help for various things like crochet, dressmaking, jewellery, macrame etc etc etc


That was my intent for this thread, to share tips, ideas or just to show off!


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> I'm sure we have experts like Idris who could help for various things like crochet, dressmaking, jewellery, macrame etc etc etc


It's a good job I'm in bed coz if I wasn't I'd have fallen off my chair. Pfft!


----------



## idris

Got the normal trash in the post today but this caught my eye
















Offer from 15th May , there's a netto not to far from me


----------



## mudgekin

Hmm..I don't think we have Nettos up here :Inpain

I know from before that we have some awesome crafters here and it would be great to give some input. Even tips and hints for the various skills

I have just sat and done a craftsy class and I'm about to start my first par of curtains. I bought a roll of fabric (another one  and have enough to also make a throw fir the bed, some cushions and hopefully recover a lovely Victorian nursing chair...I haven't a clue how to do it but I'll give it a go.

That's after I make my warm flannelette passion killer nightie it will come right down to my toes. I do love snuggling into things like that in the evenings.

If there is enough interest it may be more workable if the mods would create the craft thread and have sub threads for the various disciplines


----------



## idris

So all the stuff for my basket has arrived, I don't know why I'm nervous but I am. It might have something to do with having to use the largest hook in my roll, a size 10. It's huge compared to my much loved 4.5. I also ordered a blanket , so I could make a comfy cushion from it for the middle.

I have to put down my "pick up, put down "project, I started yesterday. its going to be a cat blanket for a friend  it's in starburst stitch.














I'm going to start on the basket, I may be some time.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> So all the stuff for my basket has arrived, I don't know why I'm nervous but I am. It might have something to do with having to use the largest hook in my roll, a size 10. It's huge compared to my much loved 4.5. I also ordered a blanket , so I could make a comfy cushion from it for the middle.
> 
> I have to put down my "pick up, put down "project, I started yesterday. its going to be a cat blanket for a friend  it's in starburst stitch.
> View attachment 230631
> View attachment 230632
> 
> 
> I'm going to start on the basket, I may be some time.


The starburst blanket looks lovely, can't wait to see the finished article!

I'm sure you'll do fine with the basket, I'm definitely going to have a go at it at some point, just need to learn how to crochet in the round first!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> I have to put down my "pick up, put down "project, I started yesterday. its going to be a cat blanket for a friend  it's in starburst stitch.
> View attachment 230631
> View attachment 230632


AWWWWWWwwwwwww that is just divine iris!!! The colours are beautiful and the pattern stunning. Is it difficult to do?


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> AWWWWWWwwwwwww that is just divine idis!!! The colours are beautiful and the pattern stunning. Is it difficult to do?


Thank you .The only thing with it is you do nine incomplete double crochets which gives you 10 loops on your hook. You then complete all nine in one pull through. It's a little tricky but with practice it's easy. 
I think woolly wonders crochet on you tube has and explanation of how you do it. She is the best at explaining stitches imo. 
Btw I had a wonderful conversation with the postmaster today 
Postmaster- first thing what's in the package?
Me- it's a cat hat
Postmaster- I'm sorry will you repeat that?
Me it's a hat for a cat, it's a Christmas hat for a cat actually.
Postmaster- is it a dangerous substance, is it at risk of exploding
Me- I certainly hope not. 
Lol


----------



## mudgekin

idris said:


> Thank you .The only thing with it is you do nine incomplete double crochets which gives you 10 loops on your hook. You then complete all nine in one pull through. It's a little tricky but with practice it's easy.
> I think woolly wonders crochet on you tube has and explanation of how you do it. She is the best at explaining stitches imo.
> Btw I had a wonderful conversation with the postmaster today
> Postmaster- first thing what's in the package?
> Me- it's a cat hat
> Postmaster- I'm sorry will you repeat that?
> Me it's a hat for a cat, it's a Christmas hat for a cat actually.
> Postmaster- is it a dangerous substance, is it at risk of exploding
> Me- I certainly hope not.
> Lol


I love the starburst. I'm so looking forward to seeing it finished.

That just shows that the postmaster isn't a cat person or he would have understood. When I showed the photo to hubby he asked what cat was it for. He is so trained :Happy actually, I think he's worse than me. If you see him wandering about with one of the girls cooing to them about who is daddy's wee baby


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> The starburst blanket looks lovely, can't wait to see the finished article!
> 
> I'm sure you'll do fine with the basket, I'm definitely going to have a go at it at some point, just need to learn how to crochet in the round first!


 Thanks
The basket is worked in a spiral, the only stitch used for nearly all of it is double crochet. I will say tho that using the t-shirt yarn it's damn hard going. I'm aching in my shoulders lol you have to be very firm with it.


----------



## idris

Basket progress
The crochet is done ,I need to make a cushion for the middle. the blanket I bought for the purpose clashes horribly with it so i shant be using that. I have an idea to use the black fur bedspread from our bed. That's the one that gets his very special attention so I consider it his anyway and its a bit old. It's been a challenge to use the t-shirt yarn. If I had followed the instructions in the book to do 13 rows on the bottom I believe it could have been used as a garden parasol. I stopped on row 9.
I will like it more with the cushion in I think.


----------



## ALR

Oh my goodness this looks very very good. I'm currently trying to finish a scarf that I started for hubby. It's taking me a year to do that scarf and it's not looking too neat!


----------



## huckybuck

Crickey Idris you are FAST! That basket is amazing too. Absolutely love it! Do you think at some point you'd like some commissions?


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Crickey Idris you are FAST! That basket is amazing too. Absolutely love it! Do you think at some point you'd like some commissions?


 Why thank you:
Well I need some time to get over the horrendous Crocheting with the t-shirt yarn lol. If this got well received . I have bought some more yarn of the same type






the white and the two blues I think would make a nice China coloured one. I thought about offing to make it in return for a donation to the arc, highest donation offer would get it. What do you think? It's just an idea


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Why thank you:
> Well I need some time to get over the horrendous Crocheting with the t-shirt yarn lol. If this got well received . I have bought some more yarn of the same type
> View attachment 230734
> the white and the two blues I think would make a nice China coloured one. I thought about offing to make it in return for a donation to the arc, highest donation offer would get it. What do you think? It's just an idea


I think that's a great idea. We've done stuff like that before, Mum to Missy made two lovely blankets for me in exchange for donation to the ARC and Catcoonz's rescue Grace Haven and I think others have done similar things.

You really are very quick. What's nice about it is using the different colours no one else will have a basket exactly like it.

Was it just working the yarn which was hard or is the pattern itself difficult? It says "easy" in the book.....


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> I think that's a great idea. We've done stuff like that before, Mum to Missy made two lovely blankets for me in exchange for donation to the ARC and Catcoonz's rescue Grace Haven and I think others have done similar things.
> 
> You really are very quick. What's nice about it is using the different colours no one else will have a basket exactly like it.
> 
> Was it just working the yarn which was hard or is the pattern itself difficult? It says "easy" in the book.....


Thank you sweetie . No the pattern was easy peasy . It called for crab stitch around d the lip, I've never done the stitch before and after youtubeing how to it was a breeze. I like the crab stitch a lot.
The t- shirt yarn it's self was awkward to crochet with its very thick and stiff to move around with your hook. The blood colour was much thicker than the white. I found myself grateful to go back to doing the mearly awkward white after a while of doing the nearly impossible red. lol. Good thing is the yarn being so thick you get results fast ,


----------



## idris

The size of it in relation to mischief


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> The size of it in relation to mischief
> View attachment 230740


Looks like a good size, and Mischief seems to approve!


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> SusanM iI just loved the blanket you did for SS but my goodness those squares are just sooo pretty!!! What pattern did you use? I'd love to try those next after I piece together my plain granny squares!


It's this  



Each round has it's own video, really straight forward!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Why thank you:
> Well I need some time to get over the horrendous Crocheting with the t-shirt yarn lol. If this got well received . I have bought some more yarn of the same type
> View attachment 230734
> the white and the two blues I think would make a nice China coloured one. I thought about offing to make it in return for a donation to the arc, highest donation offer would get it. What do you think? It's just an idea


Ha ha - How do you know my favourite colour is pale blue lol!!!! I'm up for donating to the Arc, if you're up for making  We'd have to pay for the yarn of course as well.

Equally I'd be happy to purchase the yarn myself (if you tell me what you need) and then donate for your time??? Can I be first in line (even though I'm going on my hols?)


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> It's this
> 
> 
> 
> Each round has it's own video, really straight forward!


Brilliant @SusanM thank you. I'll add it to my must do, once Little H settles down a bit. How @idris can do her stuff with Mishchief around is quite beyond me!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Ha ha - How do you know my favourite colour is pale blue lol!!!! I'm up for donating to the Arc, if you're up for making  We'd have to pay for the yarn of course as well.
> 
> Equally I'd be happy to purchase the yarn myself (if you tell me what you need) and then donate for your time??? Can I be first in line (even though I'm going on my hols?)


 @ huck have a lovely holiday , My time and wool are a donation from me. So a smidge more for the arc.:Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Thank you sweetie . No the pattern was easy peasy . It called for crab stitch around d the lip, I've never done the stitch before and after youtubeing how to it was a breeze. I like the crab stitch a lot.
> The t- shirt yarn it's self was awkward to crochet with its very thick and stiff to move around with your hook. The blood colour was much thicker than the white. I found myself grateful to go back to doing the mearly awkward white after a while of doing the nearly impossible red. lol. Good thing is the yarn being so thick you get results fast ,


@idris any tips on the crab stitch? I'm trying to do it for my blanket edging and I'm finding it so awkward!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> @idris any tips on the crab stitch? I'm trying to do it for my blanket edging and I'm finding it so awkward!


Have you watched any examples on YouTube for it and if so Which one


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Have you watched any examples on YouTube for it and if so Which one


I watched the "Moogly" one. Maybe it's just a practice thing.


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> I watched the "Moogly" one. Maybe it's just a practice thing.


I used, learn to crochet the crab stitch by Connie haney. You don't have to do the big sweep at the start of the stitch like she does tho, just make sure your hook is facing backwards. You should have two loops on your hook after you pull through and then yarn over like a normal single crochet. You won't see the effect until you have moved on to the next stitch backwards.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I used, learn to crochet the crab stitch by Connie haney. You don't have to do the big sweep at the start of the stitch like she does tho, just make sure your hook is facing backwards. You should have two loops on your hook after you pull through and then yarn over like a normal single crochet. You won't see the effect until you have moved on to the next stitch backwards.


Thanks I'll look up that one. I get what I'm supposed to do from the other video, I just found having the hook backwards and working left to right really discombobulating!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Thanks I'll look up that one. I get what I'm supposed to do from the other video, I just found having the hook backwards and working left to right really discombobulating!


 Ignore what i said about having the hook backwards you don't even have to do that just make sure your going backwards if you get my drift, after about ten stitches with it I was in a rhythm and it started to feel ok. It's a nice stitch I like the lumps. Good luck x


----------



## Lilylass

Finally made it to the craft/fabric shop at lunchtime so got some really nice felt (and it was cheaper than I thought!) 

Will try to make a pattern from Archie's mouse and ... fingers crossed! 

Will report back when I've got somewhere!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Lilylass said:


> Finally made it to the craft/fabric shop at lunchtime so got some really nice felt (and it was cheaper than I thought!)
> 
> Will try to make a pattern from Archie's mouse and ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Will report back when I've got somewhere!


Just make sure it's chock full of stinky catnip and he'll love it!!!:Woot:Wtf:Happy


----------



## Lilylass

JaimeandBree said:


> Just make sure it's chock full of stinky catnip and he'll love it!!!:Woot:Wtf:Happy


Ohhhhh yes!

I'm hoping I can come up with something easy-ish as I'd love to be able to make a batch to sell to raise some money for The Arc ..... fingers crossed!


----------



## Mum to Missy

The most confusing thing I've ever tried was Fair Isle knitting and holding the wool in both hands, English knitting in one hand and continental in the other  I was really pleased with the outcome, and it was quite easy once I got the hang of it. 

Middle hat was the most confusing as there was more than 2 colours, but basically the hats were done holding the yarn in both hands.

The mitts were done on 4 needles.


----------



## idris

Mum to Missy said:


> The most confusing thing I've ever tried was Fair Isle knitting and holding the wool in both hands, English knitting in one hand and continental in the other  I was really pleased with the outcome, and it was quite easy once I got the hang of it.
> 
> Middle hat was the most confusing as there was more than 2 colours, but basically the hats were done holding the yarn in both hands.
> 
> The mitts were done on 4 needles.
> 
> View attachment 230843


 Omg! Seriously intricate and oober neet work ,







your a knitting goddess. :Wideyed


----------



## JaimeandBree

Mum to Missy said:


> The most confusing thing I've ever tried was Fair Isle knitting and holding the wool in both hands, English knitting in one hand and continental in the other  I was really pleased with the outcome, and it was quite easy once I got the hang of it.
> 
> Middle hat was the most confusing as there was more than 2 colours, but basically the hats were done holding the yarn in both hands.
> 
> The mitts were done on 4 needles.
> 
> View attachment 230843


 That stuff is just gorgeous, I love the current trend for Fair Isle styles! The reindeer hat is just too cute 

You are very talented M2M. I know squat about knitting but maybe I'll give it a go once I master crochet!


----------



## huckybuck

@idris just seen this and you are a star! But I do insist on paying for yarn too. Only concern is it might need to be to a little bigger than normal to accommodate a Grace and Huck (and potentially a Little H). Grace is 7 1/2 kg and although slowing down still has a bit further to grow.

I'm always up for commissions of crochet/knitting/craft beds and blankets! And clothes for me lol!!!


----------



## Susan M

Those hats are amazing! @Mum to Missy They seriously look like something you'd buy in a shop!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> @idris just seen this and you are a star! But I do insist on paying for yarn too. Only concern is it might need to be to a little bigger than normal to accommodate a Grace and Huck (and potentially a Little H). Grace is 7 1/2 kg and although slowing down still has a bit further to grow.
> 
> I'm always up for commissions of crochet/knitting/craft beds and blankets! And clothes for me lol!!!


No money for me please I want it all to go to the ark if you still want me to make it under those conditions you can have the cushion made from plain fleece in any colour. Or have it made from fur fabric






in cream. Or one like this






pinwheel made from






something like this . Or I could do the pinwheel style in






this fleece. Choices , choices.
The size Is not a problem I think, the pattern said to do thirteen rows on the bottom, for the one I made I stopped at nine rows because it was getting a bit big for mischief. The cushion will make it rigid anyway. ( Yes I'm quite sure about the pinwheel btw)


----------



## JaimeandBree

Finished the little purple blankie tonight, just need to weave in ends still as I've lost my yarn needle (slightly worrying as it probably means it's lurking somewhere I will inevitably step on it at some point). I'll buy another tomorrow. Also have it pinned at the moment to straighten it out, I'll post some pics once it's tidied up 

@idris I found the crab stitch much easier once I switched to a smaller hook to the one I'd used to work the main part of the blanket! Still found it a bit awkward but probably just need more practice!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Finished the little purple blankie tonight, just need to weave in ends still as I've lost my yarn needle (slightly worrying as it probably means it's lurking somewhere I will inevitably step on it at some point). I'll buy another tomorrow. Also have it pinned at the moment to straighten it out, I'll post some pics once it's tidied up
> 
> @idris I found the crab stitch much easier once I switched to a smaller hook to the one I'd used to work the main part of the blanket! Still found it a bit awkward but probably just need more practice!


Can't wait to see it, you know going down a needle size never occurred to me , probs because working the t-shirt stuff was pretty hard with a ten, with a nine I would have








Its a good solution thanks for the tip.


----------



## huckybuck

Those fabrics for the pin wheel cushion are utterly beautiful - All my favourite colours @idris. Do you think it would be too much to have 2 cushions? I'd love a fur one for the winter and the cotton pinwheel for the summer. I promise the Arc will get the best donation possible in lieu!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Those fabrics for the pin wheel cushion are utterly beautiful - All my favourite colours @idris. Do you think it would be too much to have 2 cushions? I'd love a fur one for the winter and the cotton pinwheel for the summer. I promise the Arc will get the best donation possible in lieu!


Not a problem  I hope to have it done not too slowly so you get some use of the summer one lol
Last thing I'll say the fur one will have a removable cover for washing but the nature of the pinwheel makes that a non removable cover, but I will make it double sided anyway so you flip it over before you have to wash the whole cushion . ok


----------



## idris

The fur arrived yesterday for mischief's cushion. The fur side was nice but I really liked the other side, lol, it's like a fury velvet. So he has an inside out cushion. he is big for his age but I will have to make huck' s substantially bigger. There have been times when I've not liked the look of it, but now finished and with a definate kitty thumbs up, it will absolutely have pride of place in front of the woodburner. Roll on Autumn.















All I need now is for him to roll on his back so I can get a tummy shot


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> The fur arrived yesterday for mischief's cushion. The fur side was nice but I really liked the other side, lol, it's like a fury velvet. So he has an inside out cushion. he is big for his age but I will have to make huck' s substantially bigger. There have been times when I've not liked the look of it, but now finished and with a definate kitty thumbs up, it will absolutely have pride of place in front of the woodburner. Roll on Autumn.
> View attachment 231146
> View attachment 231147
> 
> All I need now is for him to roll on his back so I can get a tummy shot


Awwww Idris that looks great, you should be proud! Anything that gets a kitty thumbs up and isn't completely ignored/disdained for no apparent reason deserves a medal. It'll definitely need to be a bit bigger for HB's gang though 

I'm definitely going to have a go a a basket once I've made the blanket for myself. Where did you buy your T shirt yarn?


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Awwww Idris that looks great, you should be proud! Anything that gets a kitty thumbs up and isn't completely ignored/disdained for no apparent reason deserves a medal. It'll definitely need to be a bit bigger for HB's gang though
> 
> I'm definitely going to have a go a a basket once I've made the blanket for myself. Where did you buy your T shirt yarn?


Thanks sweetie I really appreciate your advice and input. ( whispers. I did put a smidge of cat nip in the cushion)
I got some of the yarn from Amazon and some from eBay, be carefull of the size of spool you buy. The one I got with the blue and white were only a quarter spools and only enough for a couple of rows each. We're as I've bought a white spool and its 160m long eek!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Thought I'd have a go at some heart shaped coasters I saw in a crochet mag I bought this week - think it's safe to say something went awry somewhere along the way! Think I've miscounted a couple of stitches at some point. I'll have another go later 

What it should look like










What I produced










...and my pics are coming out sideways again, Gaaah!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Thought I'd have a go at some heart shaped coasters I saw in a crochet mag I bought this week - think it's safe to say something went awry somewhere along the way! Think I've miscounted a couple of stitches at some point. I'll have another go later
> 
> What it should look like
> 
> View attachment 231181
> 
> 
> What I produced
> 
> View attachment 231182
> 
> 
> ...and my pics are coming out sideways again, Gaaah!


@ah! I see the problem with yours.................. it's missing the t - cake lol


----------



## mudgekin

I'm really in awe of you lot. Anyway. Got the suit finished yesterday so mega chuffed. Even hubby who is hyper critical said he like it.


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> I'm really in awe of you lot. Anyway. Got the suit finished yesterday so mega chuffed. Even hubby who is hyper critical said he like it.


Can we see a pic?


----------



## mudgekin

Now this embarrasses me I'm much more confident showing jewellery. It looks rather big but really isn't. The skirt is maxi length. What you can't see is that each of the wee daisies have a pearl bead in the centre.


Forgive the oose everywhere but I had just cut out a blouse.


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> Now this embarrasses me I'm much more confident showing jewellery. It looks rather big but really isn't. The skirt is maxi length. What you can't see is that each of the wee daisies have a pearl bead in the centre.
> 
> 
> Forgive the oose everywhere but I had just cut out a blouse.


That's lovely Mudgekin! I love the colour and the Daisys are so pretty. Looks likes a nice outfit for the summer


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> Now this embarrasses me I'm much more confident showing jewellery. It looks rather big but really isn't. The skirt is maxi length. What you can't see is that each of the wee daisies have a pearl bead in the centre.
> 
> 
> Forgive the oose everywhere but I had just cut out a blouse.


That is nothing to be embarrassed about . It's lush, and the detail on the flowers is lovely.
One upon a time I made myself a chenille dressing gown, completely by hand. just started cutting it out one day and could not stop till 3am until it was completely finished. it had a massive hood, like the Scottish widows advert. My clothes making started and ended there. I would not know even where to begin nowadays. You have the talent keep it up.


----------



## GingerNinja

mudgekin said:


> Now this embarrasses me I'm much more confident showing jewellery. It looks rather big but really isn't. The skirt is maxi length. What you can't see is that each of the wee daisies have a pearl bead in the centre.
> 
> 
> Forgive the oose everywhere but I had just cut out a blouse.


Wow, that's lovely! 
My clothes making talent extends to having made a jacket from my grandma's old curtains when I was 15 (to go with my flares and doc Martins) I looked so good my mum didn't want me to go out


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> The fur arrived yesterday for mischief's cushion. The fur side was nice but I really liked the other side, lol, it's like a fury velvet. So he has an inside out cushion. he is big for his age but I will have to make huck' s substantially bigger. There have been times when I've not liked the look of it, but now finished and with a definate kitty thumbs up, it will absolutely have pride of place in front of the woodburner. Roll on Autumn.
> View attachment 231146
> View attachment 231147
> 
> All I need now is for him to roll on his back so I can get a tummy shot


Oh we are a lucky household if our basket looks anything like this one. It's amazing @idris

View attachment 231181

What I produced
View attachment 231182

...and my pics are coming out sideways again, Gaaah![/QUOTE] Loving the round coaster!!! Better than heart shaped any day! I had a couple of sideways iPhone pics yesterday. Only thing that rectified them was to Flip in edit (bottom left) suddenly they came out ok.



mudgekin said:


> Now this embarrasses me I'm much more confident showing jewellery. It looks rather big but really isn't. The skirt is maxi length. What you can't see is that each of the wee daisies have a pearl bead in the centre.
> 
> 
> Forgive the oose everywhere but I had just cut out a blouse.


 That's a beautiful suit Auntie M, the colour is lovely and the Daisy's beautiful! You should be extremely proud! I can't sew a hem!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Oh we are a lucky household if our basket looks anything like this one. It's amazing @idris
> 
> View attachment 231181
> 
> What I produced
> View attachment 231182
> 
> ...and my pics are coming out sideways again, Gaaah!


 Loving the round coaster!!! Better than heart shaped any day! I had a couple of sideways iPhone pics yesterday. Only thing that rectified them was to Flip in edit (bottom left) suddenly they came out ok.

That's a beautiful suit Auntie M, the colour is lovely and the Daisy's beautiful! You should be extremely proud! I can't sew a hem![/QUOTE]

Yours is going to look better huck , I've learnt loads from my mistakes with this one. Please always keep in your mind that I'm a rank amateur and a professional at nothing. If yours has the odd flaw forgive me


----------



## mudgekin

:ShyAwww, you guys are all so kind. I have a stunning peacock blue silk that I'm salivating over but I need to be much much better than I am currently.

@idris I have always wanted a Scottish Widows cloak for some reason.

@GingerNinja shhhhhh..I'm sure I have a pair of flares stuffed in a drawer. They had huge flares with an embroidered inset. I thought I was so cool:Shy

Thanks again guys. I might use this thread for constructive criticism if you don't mind


----------



## slartibartfast

By the way, Potter&Mystique have their own facebook site for their crafted things. It's mostly crochet.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/KittyDoggie-Crafts/1545519202371126?ref=hl


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Yours is going to look better huck , I've learnt loads from my mistakes with this one. Please always keep in your mind that I'm a rank amateur and a professional at nothing. If yours has the odd flaw forgive me


Rank amateur my paw! If it was glued together I'd not notice. Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

@mudgekin and @GingerNinja better hang on to those flares guys, apparently it's the 70s turn to come back in style . The crochet mag I bought this week had the cutest retro patterns in it, but way out of my skill level at the moment!

@slartibartfast I liked P&M's Facebook page the last time you mentioned it so I've seen all their crafted bits and bobs, their owner is very talented!


----------



## mudgekin

slartibartfast said:


> By the way, Potter&Mystique have their own facebook site for their crafted things. It's mostly crochet.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/KittyDoggie-Crafts/1545519202371126?ref=hl


Ohhhh you should pop your things that you make on here



JaimeandBree said:


> @mudgekin and @GingerNinja better hang on to those flares guys, apparently it's the 70s turn to come back in style . The crochet mag I bought this week had the cutest retro patterns in it, but way out of my skill level at the moment!


Shhhhhhh, I was a skinny wee thing then. I was a size 0 before we knew about them. A size 8 was a bit baggy on me. If I found them again I would maybe get them up to my knees. All those years of wanting to put weight on has caught up.

@idris I agree totally with HB and love the phrase "rank amateur my paw" I'm getting the feeling that when you start something you want to hammer on till it's finished


----------



## slartibartfast

Lacy scarf I'm making and Mystique:


----------



## mudgekin

That really is stunning. I love it. I adore lace things. I think they are so pretty. It is a beautiful pattern and so delicate. Well done you.


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> Ohhhh you should pop your things that you make on here
> 
> Shhhhhhh, I was a skinny wee thing then. I was a size 0 before we knew about them. A size 8 was a bit baggy on me. If I found them again I would maybe get them up to my knees. All those years of wanting to put weight on has caught up.
> 
> @idris I agree totally with HB and love the phrase "rank amateur my paw" I'm getting the feeling that when you start something you want to hammer on till it's finished


Ha! It's a curse, my pick up put down project (you know the starburst blankie) is driving me mad because I can't get it done quick enough :Wacky it's getting interrupted all the time.


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Lacy scarf I'm making and Mystique:
> View attachment 231274


That is smashing . How very talented you are. I love it


----------



## JaimeandBree

Well I ended up making two little cat blankies as practice in the end, one for J and one for B. I still need to block them but will need to pick up some pins first, so I thought I'd post pics now. So forgive them being slightly out of shape!

I did the red one second and it has come out better, I did a second row of double crochet on the edge before I did the crab stitch and I think that looks better.

Now to make a blanket for me...which J&B will no doubt steal anyway even if I put my initials on mine!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I ended up making two little cat blankies as practice in the end, one for J and one for B. I still need to block them but will need to pick up some pins first, so I thought I'd post pics now. So forgive them being slightly out of shape!
> 
> I did the red one second and it has come out better, I did a second row of double crochet on the edge before I did the crab stitch and I think that looks better.
> 
> Now to make a blanket for me...which J&B will no doubt steal anyway even if I put my initials on mine!
> 
> View attachment 231374
> View attachment 231375
> View attachment 231376


I love the colours you have chosen, and the chain stitch lettering . They should be very happy and snug kitties. The edging came out very well.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I love the colours you have chosen, and the chain stitch lettering . They should be very happy and snug kitties. The edging came out very well.


Thank you! Yes I was pleased with how the edging came out, they're not perfect obviously but I'm quite chuffed with them since I'm only learning still. I was surprised how easy it was to do the lettering, it just popped into my head that it would set them off nicely and I found a great little explanation of how to do it on a crochet website


----------



## mudgekin

@JaimeandBree

Way to go. Those blankets are fabulous. They really have come out so well. Aren't blankets great for snuggling into when you are having a PJ day.

Not much done here this afternoon but I came across my knitting that I started ages ago and couldn't find it. It was under the sofa...I wonder how it got there 
It's sirdar crofter 9136 and the wool is blues, pinks,lilacs and white. It will take me months lol. Over the winter I knitted a sweater for hubby and it's still in my knitting basket to be made up.


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> @JaimeandBree
> 
> Way to go. Those blankets are fabulous. They really have come out so well. Aren't blankets great for snuggling into when you are having a PJ day.
> 
> Not much done here this afternoon but I came across my knitting that I started ages ago and couldn't find it. It was under the sofa...I wonder how it got there
> It's sirdar crofter 9136 and the wool is blues, pinks,lilacs and white. It will take me months lol. Over the winter I knitted a sweater for hubby and it's still in my knitting basket to be made up.


Omg! Send me your address lol , even your unfinished projects are winding me up.


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I ended up making two little cat blankies as practice in the end, one for J and one for B. I still need to block them but will need to pick up some pins first, so I thought I'd post pics now. So forgive them being slightly out of shape!
> 
> I did the red one second and it has come out better, I did a second row of double crochet on the edge before I did the crab stitch and I think that looks better.
> 
> Now to make a blanket for me...which J&B will no doubt steal anyway even if I put my initials on mine!
> 
> View attachment 231374
> View attachment 231375
> View attachment 231376


Wow JB, I'm so impressed!!! You're another quick one! No messing around once you've started! 
Those blankets are lovely, I hope J and B realise who's is whose!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Wow JB, I'm so impressed!!! You're another quick one! No messing around once you've started!
> Those blankets are lovely, I hope J and B realise who's is whose!


Thanks HB, what'll probably happen now is I'll lose steam half way through making my own blanket, which was the whole point!

Forgot to mention, I went to the crochet class yesterday. It was good, nice small class of 4 people, a bit more basic than I needed but I got lots of pointers and corrections and shown how to actually hold the hook and yarn properly (I couldn't figure out before so was doing this weird thing where I was holding the hook still and moving the yarn ) and created a large granny square which I hadn't tried before, which is nice becuase I'm thinking of making a large granny square throw for my bed once I 've made my blanket.

The girl (pretty sure she was younger than me) who ran the class also pointed me in the direction of a site called Ravelry where there are lots of knit and crochet patterns to download (a lot of them free). I've just had a gander and there is a whole section for pet things - toys. beds, blankies and even (@huckybuck )clothes! I can see an obsession forming....

Here's the link to the site if anyone hasn't come across it before http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet&view=captioned_thumbs&page=3&pc=pet

I also really want to have a go a Amigurumi - so many things to make, so little time!


----------



## idris

What do you do? Do you stop and thread a needle or are you an impatient sod like me and leave them all to the end?









It's not finished yet but I'm over half way, already the thought of sewing in the ends is weighing on me


----------



## oliviarussian

JaimeandBree said:


> The girl (pretty sure she was younger than me) who ran the class also pointed me in the direction of a site called Ravelry where there are lots of knit and crochet patterns to download (a lot of them free). I've just had a gander and there is a whole section for pet things - toys. beds, blankies and even (@huckybuck )clothes! I can see an obsession forming....
> 
> Here's the link to the site if anyone hasn't come across it before http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet&view=captioned_thumbs&page=3&pc=pet


It's a great site isn't it, I'd never noticed the pet clothes section before tho!


----------



## mudgekin

oliviarussian said:


> It's a great site isn't it, I'd never noticed the pet clothes section before tho!


I love Ravelry, another fab one is Craftsy. I have taken lots of classes on there, they are superb value if you wait till they are on sale


idris said:


> Omg! Send me your address lol , even your unfinished projects are winding me up.
> View attachment 231399


Lol, I like taking time sometimes. For something like beading if I do it for too long then I get hideous migraines. Maybe if I wore my reading specs..... I also felt ashamed and sewed up hubby's sweater. Fingers crossed that his belly hasn't outgrown it since he is like me and spreading since retirement. I love the colours you are using in that blanket.

@JaimeandBree that really sounds like a fun thing to do. I used to love going on courses but after I had to give up my drawing course last term I decided that I will just use craftsy.


----------



## idris

@mudgekin you should not.feel guilty I believe you are the norm  it's me with the problem :Wacky

@JaimeandBree Your a bad bad lady.. there's a kitty couch and a granny square pet jacket and even a crochet chicken jumper eeeeeeeeeee! Anyone who gets HB in the secret santa just pm me lol.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @mudgekin you should not.feel guilty I believe you are the norm  it's me with the problem :Wacky
> 
> @JaimeandBree Your a bad bad lady.. there's a kitty couch and a granny square pet jacket and even a crochet chicken jumper eeeeeeeeeee! Anyone who gets HB in the secret santa just pm me lol.


I was just thinking there are a lot of cool things on there to (attempt to in my case) make for SS this year! It's only May, I've plenty of time to practice!


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> What do you do? Do you stop and thread a needle or are you an impatient sod like me and leave them all to the end?
> View attachment 231429
> 
> 
> It's not finished yet but I'm over half way, already the thought of sewing in the ends is weighing on me


I leave them to the end but I've not had anything with that many ends yet!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> @mudgekin
> @JaimeandBree Your a bad bad lady.. there's a kitty couch and a granny square pet jacket and even a crochet chicken jumper eeeeeeeeeee! Anyone who gets HB in the secret santa just pm me lol.


OMG I've just looked!! Haven't found the kitty couch yet or. The Granny square pet jacket (have to have one of those) or even the chicken jumper, little Luce would so love one but I have spotted the kitty lace dress!!! And I've only just ventured in!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> OMG I've just looked!! Haven't found the kitty couch yet or. The Granny square pet jacket (have to have one of those) or even the chicken jumper, little Luce would so love one but I have spotted the kitty lace dress!!! And I've only just ventured in!!!


I have a feeling this is going to be dangerous...


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be dangerous...


I do believe that's what professor Frankenstein said after his creation smashed through the castle wall and lumbered off in the direction of the village. :Wideyed


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitty couch??? I want two!!! Where's the pattern???


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Kitty couch??? I want two!!! Where's the pattern???


If you go to site http://www.ravelry.com and type in kitty couch in search there are a number of different patterns by the look of it, and lots of other pet related crochet projects in the pets section!


----------



## idris

I've had a good mooch as I said Jb your a bad lady. I have no idea if these things are makeable or not, suspect all are out of my class but!!!!!!!!!











































I don't have a dog or a penguin


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> I've had a good mooch as I said Jb your a bad lady. I have no idea if these things are makeable or not, suspect all are out of my class but!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 231493
> View attachment 231494
> View attachment 231495
> View attachment 231496
> View attachment 231501
> View attachment 231497
> View attachment 231498
> I don't have a dog or a penguin
> View attachment 231499


Oohhhh....the couch!!! The shawl!!! The little sardines!!!

Besides self with excitement...and is that a shark JUMPER???


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Oohhhh....the couch!!! The shawl!!! The little sardines!!!
> 
> Besides self with excitement...and is that a shark JUMPER???


Tis indeed ,for dangerous kitties trying to frighten goldfish in ponds.


----------



## huckybuck

Somehow I've got to learn to knit...or even better, hire a cat tailor!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Somehow I've got to learn to knit...or even better, hire a cat tailor!


 A lot of those look like crochet HB, you just need to improve your crochet skills!


----------



## idris

Quite right they are all from the crochet section


----------



## MoochH

I can't knit, so even though it's cheating  I've emailed Sara who made all the hats for the 'Cats In Hat's' book and she is making a party hat for Mooch! 
All my poor relatives and friends are going to be getting a very similar moonpig card for the next few years! ha.

My mum is relieved, as although she knits to help the arthritis in her fingers, this is one project beyond her and I've been pestering her to make one.
I admire all you guys for your talent.:Happy


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> A lot of those look like crochet HB, you just need to improve your crochet skills!


Crochet???? They don't look anything like my granny squares! I can't even work out how to crochet my 90, not quite perfect, all one colour, because I couldn't work out how to change wool colour, granny squares together!

I've no hope!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

MoochH said:


> I can't knit, so even though it's cheating  I've emailed Sara who made all the hats for the 'Cats In Hat's' book and she is making a party hat for Mooch!
> All my poor relatives and friends are going to be getting a very similar moonpig card for the next few years! ha.
> 
> My mum is relieved, as although she knits to help the arthritis in her fingers, this is one project beyond her and I've been pestering her to make one.
> I admire all you guys for your talent.:Happy


Hmmm you're one step ahead Mooch! We have now got a forum Cat in the Hat expert though! And I have got a rather special Santa hat lined up for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## mudgekin

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh.....I need to learn how to crochet. I have hooks, gazillions of wool..shh I bought a 15 kg job lot :Shy a while ago. I just think it looks so damned complex. This thread is going to be so much fun :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh.....I need to learn how to crochet. I have hooks, gazillions of wool..shh I bought a 15 kg job lot :Shy a while ago. I just think it looks so damned complex. This thread is going to be so much fun :Cat:Cat:Cat


Mudgekin, if I can learn, literally anyone can learn!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

MoochH said:


> I can't knit, so even though it's cheating  I've emailed Sara who made all the hats for the 'Cats In Hat's' book and she is making a party hat for Mooch!
> All my poor relatives and friends are going to be getting a very similar moonpig card for the next few years! ha.
> 
> My mum is relieved, as although she knits to help the arthritis in her fingers, this is one project beyond her and I've been pestering her to make one.
> I admire all you guys for your talent.:Happy


My mum hasn't knitted in years but is going to have a go at the elf hat for me, she says it looks quite straightforward, I'm hoping to improve my crochet skills sufficiently by Christmas to try the crochet Santa hat - J & B are going to be so pleased..,


----------



## JaimeandBree

Well the wool has arrived for me to make my slave sized blankie, will get cracking on that this weekend 

As you can see, Bree is very excited 

Oooh wool!









I'm totally stealing this when it's finished


----------



## huckybuck

Yey! Bree loves the look of this! Is that thick wool JB? How easy do you find it to crochet?


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Well the wool has arrived for me to make my slave sized blankie, will get cracking on that this weekend
> 
> As you can see, Bree is very excited
> 
> Oooh wool!
> View attachment 231679
> 
> 
> I'm totally stealing this when it's finished
> 
> View attachment 231680


I love the thick stuff , you get results which helps you to keep on going. It's going to be very snuggly, what stitch are you going to use.?


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Yey! Bree loves the look of this! Is that thick wool JB? How easy do you find it to crochet?


I found it strange using the large hook at first but as Idris says the great thing is it works up so quickly that you see results very fast, great for beginners like me!


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I love the thick stuff , you get results which helps you to keep on going. It's going to be very snuggly, what stitch are you going to use.?


It will basically be the same as the little blankets I just made but much bigger, it's tweed stitch with crab stitch edging again. I wanted to practice with cheap yarn before buying the nice wool. It feels very snuggly and soft, J&B will definitely steal it!


----------



## idris

Don't let em! We're allowed a snuggly too. tell them you don't mind sharing on occasion but it ultimately is yours. Stinkers just found my stalk scissors, he's not having them.


----------



## huckybuck

How very dare you call my beautiful Mischief Stinkers!!! I'll be reporting you for verbal cat abuse!


----------



## idris

He's a stinker if he looses my scissors down the setee.


----------



## idris

Yay! It's.finished . I combined two colours to make the scalloped edging. I made a little name tag out of single crochet for a name.
















I like the finished effect , it's ￼very pretty just like









@Soozi i really hope you like it hun, it's a prezzie can you pm me your address in Tenerife....x


----------



## Soozi

@idris Oh Hun! I'm completely overwhelmed and got a tear in my eye! It's absolutely gorgeous! what a lovely lady you are!!! it's brilliant for my bed for Liddy's little naps! My bedroom is black and white with the bright pink splashes!!! it will be purfect!!!! I can give you my Sister in laws address in UK she is coming over in July and could bring it with her! (If she doesn't mind) we are speaking to her later today! I don't trust the post to here and it costs a lot more than the European rates we are considered international post Awwww I feel so chuffed!!!







*XXX*


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> @idris Oh Hun! I'm completely overwhelmed and got a tear in my eye! It's absolutely gorgeous! what a lovely lady you are!!! it's brilliant for my bed for Liddy's little naps! My bedroom is black and white with the bright pink splashes!!! it will be purfect!!!! I can give you my Sister in laws address in UK she is coming over in July and could bring it with her! (If she doesn't mind) we are speaking to her later today! I don't trust the post to here and it costs a lot more than the European rates we are considered international post Awwww I feel so chuffed!!!
> View attachment 231749
> *XXX*


I'm really happy you like it , the colours just make me think of liddy for some reason. I'm used to posting to Sweden I didn't think it would be that much more than that. It's only light. I can post to whom ever you like x


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Yay! It's.finished . I combined two colours to make the scalloped edging. I made a little name tag out of single crochet for a name.
> View attachment 231736
> View attachment 231737
> 
> 
> I like the finished effect , it's ￼very pretty just like
> View attachment 231738
> 
> 
> @Soozi i really hope you like it hun, it's a prezzie can you pm me your address in Tenerife....x


 Oh Idris that is just beautiful! And how sweet of you to make it as a surprise for Soozi and Liddy, Liddy will look just gorgeous lying on that. The colours are just lovely

If I ever improve my skills sufficiently you must give me the pattern


----------



## huckybuck

Aww @idris what a lovely thing to do!!! It is the most beautiful blanket in the prettiest of colours!! One of the loveliest things I have seen in a long time. Liddy will adore it I'm sure as all mine love a woollen blanket!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh Idris that is just beautiful! And how sweet of you to make it as a surprise for Soozi and Liddy, Liddy will look just gorgeous lying on that. The colours are just lovely
> 
> If I ever improve my skills sufficiently you must give me the pattern


Thank you
It's not a pattern just something I've put together , starstitch, double crochet and shell stitch.  I did try a cream crab stitch on top of the shells but it made the edging to full and pulled the blanket out of shape. Trial and error, I love unravelling crochet tho .


----------



## idris

@huckybuck I've just started on your basket could you give me an idea about how wide you would like it to be in diameter thanks


----------



## mudgekin

idris said:


> Thank you
> It's not a pattern just something I've put together , starstitch, double crochet and shell stitch.  I did try a cream crab stitch on top of the shells but it made the edging to full and pulled the blanket out of shape. Trial and error, I love unravelling crochet tho .


 You are such an incredibly talented lady. Bah, I wish you lived up here and J&B and I could have crochet days with you.

That is such an incredibly kind thing that you did for Liddy. I'm sure that she will adore it. You do know you will have made her mum cry. :Cat

I lost my stork scissors the other day, hubby was cleaning the oven yesterday and saw something glinting under the cooker...yep, my scissors. I don't know which monster snaffled them, I suspect Skye Blue


----------



## JaimeandBree

mudgekin said:


> You are such an incredibly talented lady. Bah, I wish you lived up here and J&B and I could have crochet days with you



Wouldn't that be awesome


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> You are such an incredibly talented lady. Bah, I wish you lived up here and J&B and I could have crochet days with you.
> 
> That is such an incredibly kind thing that you did for Liddy. I'm sure that she will adore it. You do know you will have made her mum cry. :Cat
> 
> I lost my stork scissors the other day, hubby was cleaning the oven yesterday and saw something glinting under the cooker...yep, my scissors. I don't know which monster snaffled them, I suspect Skye Blue


Aww thanks :Shy stork (stalk lol God damn predictive text) scissors are a must. Glad you found yours. 


JaimeandBree said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome


Ha !You would wet yourselves laughing at my cackhanded crochet style.


----------



## Soozi

If I lose anything small enough for Liddy to pick up I will always find it under the bed!  xxx


----------



## Susan M

Annelis is on quality control tonight!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Annelis is on quality control tonight!
> View attachment 231823


Quite right too, keep her in line Annelis!

How's the blanket coming Susan?


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Quite right too, keep her in line Annelis!
> 
> How's the blanket coming Susan?


This is literally the first time I've got it out since March lol! You are all inspiring me to get a move on!


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm just in awe of all the talented peeps on here! 

I'm so impatient and find I have great ideas but do not have the skills not time to do what's in my head 

I'm going to try and do some sewing next week when I'm off (but have decorating to do!)


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> This is literally the first time I've got it out since March lol! You are all inspiring me to get a move on!


Good, that's the point of this thread after all!


----------



## JaimeandBree

GingerNinja said:


> I'm just in awe of all the talented peeps on here!
> 
> I'm so impatient and find I have great ideas but do not have the skills not time to do what's in my head
> 
> I'm going to try and do some sewing next week when I'm off (but have decorating to do!)


Well if you do get round to some sewing you'll have to show us what you did!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Well if you do get round to some sewing you'll have to show us what you did!


Yes please


----------



## Susan M

Well, I've done one square! Annelis is desperate for the blanket, but she doesn't quite realise getting in my wool bag and going to sleep, or attacking the wool slows down production!


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> Well, I've done one square! Annelis is desperate for the blanket, but she doesn't quite realise getting in my wool bag and going to sleep, or attacking the wool slows down production!


You have my sympathy :Shy
The problem I have is that I'm making things for other people and I dont want mischief getting too much of his smell on them. The moment I put something down he sits on it and starts washing himself


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> You have my sympathy :Shy
> The problem I have is that I'm making things for other people and I dont want mischief getting too much of his smell on them. The moment I put something down he sits on it and starts washing himself


@idris Liddy won't mind in the least getting a whiff of Mischief's botty on her blanket! don't worry Hun!


----------



## Susan M

idris said:


> You have my sympathy :Shy
> The problem I have is that I'm making things for other people and I dont want mischief getting too much of his smell on them. The moment I put something down he sits on it and starts washing himself


I had that problem when I made a blanket for Secret Santa! They probably got free cat hair with it, and saliva! It's really hard to keep them off isn't it!


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> @idris Liddy won't mind in the least getting a whiff of Mischief's botty on her blanket! don't worry Hun!
> View attachment 231834


I think yours got away almost Scot free. It's the baskets that get his attention he just can't seem to resist the t-shirt yarn. Would liddy wear a Christmas hat do you think.? X


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> It's not a pattern just something I've put together , starstitch, double crochet and shell stitch.  I did try a cream crab stitch on top of the shells but it made the edging to full and pulled the blanket out of shape. Trial and error, I love unravelling crochet tho .


So not only can this talented woman crochet beautifully - she can also make up her own patterns!!!!



idris said:


> @huckybuck I've just started on your basket could you give me an idea about how wide you would like it to be in diameter thanks


I'm so excited - I have just measured the top of their barrel as it has a sort of round basket top. It's 13" inside which is perfect for Holly and Little H at the moment but I think perhaps it would need to be 14/15" to let Grace have a go and if Little H gets to be a big boy. Is that ok?

We don't mind Mischief whiffs either!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> So not only can this talented woman crochet beautifully - she can also make up her own patterns!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited - I have just measured the top of their barrel as it has a sort of round basket top. It's 13" inside which is perfect for Holly and Little H at the moment but I think perhaps it would need to be 14/15" to let Grace have a go and if Little H gets to be a big boy. Is that ok?
> 
> We don't mind Mischief whiffs either!!!


Really ? Mischief's is 15 inches across I was thinking of around 22 inches. Does that seem to big?
It's currently at 19 inches


----------



## huckybuck

I was trying to be conservative :Shy - the bigger the better is great with us!!! They will all squeeze themselves into baskets so would have used it if small or even too small, but I would be happier and I'm sure they would with bigger - so yes 22" sounds just perfect!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck 
I've got to weave in the ends but it's a special day( Eurovision) so why not, hope you like it.













Just got to think about cushions now, it's 23 inches across by the way.


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> @huckybuck
> I've got to weave in the ends but it's a special day( Eurovision) so why not, hope you like it.
> View attachment 232019
> View attachment 232020
> 
> Just got to think about cushions now, it's 23 inches across by the way.


Omg that is gorgeous Hun!  xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh it is just beautiful @idris they are going to absolutely love it!!! Thank you so much!!!!!
I have a feeling they will all be fighting over it…

Have a wonderful time tonight and I'll be cheering you with a glass!!!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck Before I start :Shy are these fabrics ok.? I've got other options if would you like it less flowery. is the white rose fur ok for the winter one.?









Or this option








That's with this fabric it didn't show up very well


----------



## idris

You know I keep saying mischief is big for a 5 months moggy. Well considering this is 23 inches across ,here's mischief in it.


----------



## huckybuck

Please can you send me the basket in the second post above…please don't worry about removing anything that might be in it!!!! I reckon he could be Little H's double!!! I bet they'd get on. He is big for 5 months as well..he'd soon grow to fit!!!

Seriously all the fabrics look lovely @idris and I'm a floral girl so the more flowers the better. I absolutely love the blue floral fabric n the last picture though - that is my favourite. The white fur is just perfect too.


----------



## slartibartfast

Just finished the lacy scarf:


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Please can you send me the basket in the second post above…please don't worry about removing anything that might be in it!!!! I reckon he could be Little H's double!!! I bet they'd get on. He is big for 5 months as well..he'd soon grow to fit!!!
> 
> Seriously all the fabrics look lovely @idris and I'm a floral girl so the more flowers the better. I absolutely love the blue floral fabric n the last picture though - that is my favourite. The white fur is just perfect too.


Flower power it is then 
The cat in the second picture is something of a permanent embellishment to this house I'm afraid and is therefore not transferable sorry!


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Just finished the lacy scarf:
> View attachment 232116


Oooooo! :Wideyed Me likie a loti .that is a work of art . I love it


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Flower power it is then
> The cat in the second picture is something of a permanent embellishment to this house I'm afraid and is therefore not transferable sorry!


I'll just have to hope he sneaks into the parcel somehow!!!

SBF That is a beautiful scarf - so professional!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Just finished the lacy scarf:
> View attachment 232116


That's lovely! Don't let Potter steal it


----------



## Soozi

W


huckybuck said:


> I'll just have to hope he sneaks into the parcel somehow!!!
> 
> SBF That is a beautiful scarf - so professional!!!


Wishful thinking! he might just decide to roll himself up in my blanket!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck
































Only one question left, how the hell am I going to get it to you?


----------



## Soozi

That 


idris said:


> @huckybuck
> View attachment 232231
> View attachment 232232
> 
> 
> View attachment 232233
> 
> 
> View attachment 232235
> 
> 
> Only one question left, how the hell am I going to get it to you?


THAT is absolutely gorgeous! you don't cease to amaze me with your talents...take a bow Hun you are one very talented lady! HB is going to thrilled to bits!


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> That
> 
> THAT is absolutely gorgeous! you don't cease to amaze me with your talents...take a bow Hun you are one very talented lady! HB is going to thrilled to bits!
> View attachment 232236


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Wow!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! It looks absolutely beautiful, with both the cushions though the patchwork pin wheel is just so pretty!!! They are going to love it!!!!
However you decide to send it you must let me pay and I still want to pay for the wool as well. Can you PM me your email address and I will paypal it if you let me know what it comes to. And I will send the donation to the arc this very afternoon!!!!


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> View attachment 232237


High praise when it's due! By the way is that another one of my smilies you nicked???:Jawdrop xxx


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Oh Wow!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! It looks absolutely beautiful, with both the cushions though the patchwork pin wheel is just so pretty!!! They are going to love it!!!!
> However you decide to send it you must let me pay and I still want to pay for the wool as well. Can you PM me your email address and I will paypal it if you let me know what it comes to. And I will send the donation to the arc this very afternoon!!!!


Sorry to butt in here @huckybuck but I wanted to pay something towards Liddy's lovely blanket (wool/ postage) is the Arc the best place to donate for Idris? as I know she wouldn't accept any money. :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Donation sent to Sally.
I'm so excited!!!
xxxxxx

@Soozi
that's who she wanted it to go to!!! I paypal Sally via her email address on The Arc Facebook page. And then add a comment to say what it was for and who suggested the arc for the donation.


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> High praise when it's due! By the way is that another one of my smilies you nicked???:Jawdrop xxx


@Soozi if it's good it's mine mwwwahhhaha!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh wow that pinwheel cushion is gorgeous!!! Lucky HBs!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Oh Wow!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! It looks absolutely beautiful, with both the cushions though the patchwork pin wheel is just so pretty!!! They are going to love it!!!!
> However you decide to send it you must let me pay and I still want to pay for the wool as well. Can you PM me your email address and I will paypal it if you let me know what it comes to. And I will send the donation to the arc this very afternoon!!!!





Soozi said:


> Sorry to butt in here @huckybuck but I wanted to pay something towards Liddy's lovely blanket (wool/ postage) is the Arc the best place to donate for Idris? as I know she wouldn't accept any money. :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


No! No! No! Naughty ladies
Soozi that blanki is a gift, your so lovely and I really wanted to make you a prezzie








Huck I made this on a condition that you would send a bit more to the arc, so it felt like I made a contribution to the ark as well. You can't change conditions after the contract has been agreed . 
I am absolutely at a loss as how to send it I do not have a box big enough, I don't suppose if I weigh it you could arrange pick up from your end. I knew this would be a problem lol the moment I realised how huge it was. ​


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> No! No! No! Naughty ladies
> Soozi that blanki is a gift, your so lovely and I really wanted to make you a prezzie
> View attachment 232239
> 
> 
> Huck I made this on a condition that you would send a bit more to the arc, so it felt like I made a contribution to the ark as well. You can't change conditions after the contract has been agreed .
> I am absolutely at a loss as how to send it I do not have a box big enough, I don't suppose if I weigh it you could arrange pick up from your end. I knew this would be a problem lol the moment I realised how huge it was. ​


Why don't you use bubble wrap and brown paper, that's what I did with my secret Santa parcels and they all made it in one piece (I also used several rolls of brown tape )


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh wow that pinwheel cushion is gorgeous!!! Lucky HBs!!!


I do like a diamante button.


----------



## idris

I might just stick it in a couple of bin bags lol, hubby will check tomorrow what boxes his work has.  I love a dilemma.


----------



## huckybuck

What about if I book a parcel force collection/delivery? It would still need to be wrapped (JB good idea of bubble wrap then brown paper) and then would need the dimensions and weight. 
PM me your address and post code and once ready I'll book it xxx


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> What about if I book a parcel force collection/delivery? It would still need to be wrapped (JB good idea of bubble wrap then brown paper) and then would need the dimensions and weight.
> PM me your address and post code and once ready I'll book it xxx


 we will find out tomorrow if hubby has an almost right sized box. It's rather firm with either cushion in it, but I worry about it being squashed out of shape. I don't want you opening it and thinking wtf. In order to make it look fab it does need a smidge primping. But that's the nature of the yarn used. I'm glad you like it . Really glad! As I said yesterday my all singing dancing embroidery sewing machine scared me to death so I shoved I back up the loft and got down old faithful, no singing no dancing just does the job






She's a bit blurred here but she's a game old bird 50 years old I got from a great aunt. The pinwheel broke one needle and gave me a flesh wound lol


----------



## huckybuck

Loving the machine...it's so retro! 
Sorry about your injuries though I'll be having to add damages lol!


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> No! No! No! Naughty ladies
> Soozi that blanki is a gift, your so lovely and I really wanted to make you a prezzie
> View attachment 232239
> 
> 
> Huck I made this on a condition that you would send a bit more to the arc, so it felt like I made a contribution to the ark as well. You can't change conditions after the contract has been agreed .
> I am absolutely at a loss as how to send it I do not have a box big enough, I don't suppose if I weigh it you could arrange pick up from your end. I knew this would be a problem lol the moment I realised how huge it was. ​


Well I am going to make a donation to the arc on your behalf! It is a beautiful gift and liddy will love it so please don't be offended! It won't hurt me to put my hand in my pocket for such a worthy cause anyway!  :Kiss xxx


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> Well I am going to make a donation to the arc on your behalf! It is a beautiful gift and liddy will love it so please don't be offended! It won't hurt me to put my hand in my pocket for such a worthy cause anyway!  :Kiss xxx


Well you could I upset me if you really really tried ( don't bother lol) but you have not . I've got a jiffy bag for yours on hand it will be with your sister in laws the day after tomorrow,


----------



## gatsby

Wow, beautiful pieces of work guys. I'm totally jealous of your talents! I have been a rather selfish slave and have been spending my spare time cutomising my shoes rather than making kitty outfits, now they're all done, on to learning how to make waistcoats. 
Not sure where abouts you are @idris, but if you have a Wilkinsons near you they do this amazing corrugated wrap it's a pound for 2 metres, that and lots of brown tape should get it to @huckybuck just fine.


----------



## idris

gatsby said:


> Wow, beautiful pieces of work guys. I'm totally jealous of your talents! I have been a rather selfish slave and have been spending my spare time cutomising my shoes rather than making kitty outfits, now they're all done, on to learning how to make waistcoats.
> Not sure where abouts you are @idris, but if you have a Wilkinsons near you they do this amazing corrugated wrap it's a pound for 2 metres, that and lots of brown tape should get it to @huckybuck just fine.


Very central manchester I'm surrounded by wilkinsons  if hubby can't find a box I will certainly give one a visit .:Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree

Cat stops play...


----------



## Soozi

Whoa!!! gorgeous cat!







xxx


----------



## idris

@JaimeandBree Your really using a 10 mm hook for that yarn ? :Wideyed seriously tho bree is lovely xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @JaimeandBree Your really using a 10 mm hook for that yarn ? :Wideyed seriously tho bree is lovely xxx


That's what the book said to use.... Just following instructions!!!

Missy Bree says thank you


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> That's what the book said to use.... Just following instructions!!!
> 
> Missy Bree says thank you


Sorry that was a joke that didn't quite come across.  you know like picking on something insignificant whilst ignoring the obvious beauty. 
Is this your snuggly Blanket that your doing. The stitches don't look loose so I would say 10 is bang on the money. X


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Sorry that was a joke that didn't quite come across.  you know like picking on something insignificant whilst ignoring the obvious beauty.
> Is this your snuggly Blanket that your doing. The stitches don't look loose so I would say 10 is bang on the money. X


Yes it's my blankie, Bree clearly thinks it's nice and snuggle as she started kneading it then went to sleep and I'm not even half way through


----------



## huckybuck

The blanket looks lovely JB though it's incredibly distracting with the gorgeous Bree in the pic. It's got to be a lap blanket for a lap cat!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> The blanket looks lovely JB though it's incredibly distracting with the gorgeous Bree in the pic. It's got to be a lap blanket for a lap cat!


It is a lap blanket, and the lap cat will pinch it whether it's officially hers or not


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> @Soozi if it's good it's mine mwwwahhhaha!
> View attachment 232238


@idris Donation sent to Sally! Thank you so much! because of your kindness to me a few kitties will get extra treats!














XXX


----------



## Soozi

JaimeandBree said:


> It is a lap blanket, and the lap cat will pinch it whether it's officially hers or not


@JaimeandBree Another super talented lady! I hang my head in shame!!!


----------



## idris

So


Soozi said:


> @idris Donation sent to Sally! Thank you so much! because of your kindness to me a few kitties will get extra treats!
> View attachment 232322
> View attachment 232326
> XXX


Somehow you nicking mine does not seem quite so hilarious. :Shifty lol


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> @idris Donation sent to Sally! Thank you so much! because of your kindness to me a few kitties will get extra treats!
> View attachment 232322
> View attachment 232326
> XXX


That was oober kind of you


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> That was oober kind of you
> View attachment 232329


I think we need to agree to share!







xxx


----------



## Citruspips

Occasionally I pop in and look at the lovely things on this thread then I just quietly slope off feeling inadequate ..


----------



## JaimeandBree

Citruspips said:


> Occasionally I pop in and look at the lovely things on this thread then I just quietly slope off feeling inadequate ..


I am still a beginner, the point of the thread is to inspire people to give it a go, if I can anyone can!


----------



## idris

Found this today, I think I like it. I would like to give it a go but I need to collect more colours. Maybe tone it down a bit. I like the block colour circles not particularly the multi ones.
I was thinking of maybe putting a cat silhouette in black crochet in the middle hmmm.















or






or


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh that's amazing!!!! It's a piece of art!! Is it a rug?

I'm with you, prefer the blocks of colour. I was thinking about paw prints perhaps because some of the blocks reminded me of them.

Middle one if silhouette.


----------



## idris

It's just a picture of a blanket I've seen its not a pattern, I'm guessing it's just circles made from double crochet in spirals of various sizes, with a single crochet black edging then sewn together. It will be a long time before I start. If ever


----------



## mudgekin

Ohhhhh that is gorgeous. There is so much inspiration on this thread. 

I'm just finishing off my first pair of proper curtains. I have done a lovely silver grey satin striped voile for our bedroom. Now I'm doing a heavy jacquard silver grey glazed cotton. I finished the thermal blackout lining today. That was a bitch to sew. I would my bobbin wrong and then sewed the lining hem. Turned it over to look at the right side and it was full of nests of thread  when I unpicked I saw that I need to redo the hem which is irritating but what is awful is that I will need to match stitch by stitch as if I don't when the light shines through you will see a row of stitcholes letting light through.

There things are meant to try us  they will be lovely as I'm also making a pencil pleated valance

After this will be a broderie anglaise sleeveless shirt. .....onwards and upwards


----------



## mudgekin

Citruspips said:


> Occasionally I pop in and look at the lovely things on this thread then I just quietly slope off feeling inadequate ..


We are all here to learn. Some of us are just learning and some like idris are inspirations to us. She is a dervish with the speed and lovelieness of the things she makes


----------



## GingerNinja

@mudgekin I would love to progress to curtains! My neighbour has promised to help me when I want to try!


----------



## huckybuck

mudgekin said:


> I'm just finishing off my first pair of proper curtains. I have done a lovely silver grey satin striped voile for our bedroom. Now I'm doing a heavy jacquard silver grey glazed cotton.


Pictures are requisite Aunty M


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> We are all here to learn. Some of us are just learning and some like idris are inspirations to us. She is a dervish with the speed and lovelieness of the things she makes













mudgekin said:


> Ohhhhh that is gorgeous. There is so much inspiration on this thread.
> 
> I'm just finishing off my first pair of proper curtains. I have done a lovely silver grey satin striped voile for our bedroom. Now I'm doing a heavy jacquard silver grey glazed cotton. I finished the thermal blackout lining today. That was a bitch to sew. I would my bobbin wrong and then sewed the lining hem. Turned it over to look at the right side and it was full of nests of thread  when I unpicked I saw that I need to redo the hem which is irritating but what is awful is that I will need to match stitch by stitch as if I don't when the light shines through you will see a row of stitcholes letting light through.
> 
> There things are meant to try us  they will be lovely as I'm also making a pencil pleated valance
> 
> After this will be a broderie anglaise sleeveless shirt. .....onwards and upwards


That's frustrating, you think hmm this is going well then you see the back  The needle broke in the machine on the down stroke when I was making HBs pinwheel I did myself a damage trying to Yoik it out 
I made these a few years back . There is a matching pair on the other side of the room over the French Windows.They are not lined like yours. when I came to take them down and wash them recently I found that I had just pinned them in place. lol how shabby was I at one point? , either that or in a major rush ,I can't remember. Anyhow I've tacked them now.






you must show us yours when your done pretty please .


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> View attachment 232740
> 
> I made these a few years back . There is a matching pair on the other side of the room over the French Windows.They are not lined like yours. when I came to take them down and wash them recently I found that I had just pinned them in place. lol how shabby was I at one point? , either that or in a major rush ,I can't remember. Anyhow I've tacked them now.
> View attachment 232743


Gosh I feel so inadequate. I'd love to be able to make curtains and pelmets!!! Those are lovely!!


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> Found this today, I think I like it. I would like to give it a go but I need to collect more colours. Maybe tone it down a bit. I like the block colour circles not particularly the multi ones.
> I was thinking of maybe putting a cat silhouette in black crochet in the middle hmmm.
> View attachment 232712
> 
> 
> View attachment 232713
> or
> View attachment 232714
> or
> View attachment 232715


Oh wow Hun that looks amazing! 2nd cat would be my choice but they all all really nice! Fab Hun! :Joyful xxx


----------



## mudgekin

GingerNinja said:


> @mudgekin I would love to progress to curtains! My neighbour has promised to help me when I want to try!


There is a wonderful forum The Sewing Forum who have some of the most talented, encouraging people that I have come across. It really has been those folks that have made me try things.



huckybuck said:


> Pictures are requisite Aunty M


No problem, I should have them done by Monday if I can stand long enough.



idris said:


> View attachment 232740
> 
> 
> That's frustrating, you think hmm this is going well then you see the back  The needle broke in the machine on the down stroke when I was making HBs pinwheel I did myself a damage trying to Yoik it out
> I made these a few years back . There is a matching pair on the other side of the room over the French Windows.They are not lined like yours. when I came to take them down and wash them recently I found that I had just pinned them in place. lol how shabby was I at one point? , either that or in a major rush ,I can't remember. Anyhow I've tacked them now.
> View attachment 232743
> you must show us yours when your done pretty please .


Those are lovely idris. I hate having incidents with needles. When I was about 17 I decided I wanted to sew so mum bought me a lovely old singer machine. No internet to learn and only one book. A needle must have frightened mum at some point according to dad as she could only manage a button. I was distracted when sewing and put my finger in the wrong place, white fabric and red. Reminded me of the old thing we had about red and white flowers mean blood and bandages...I had both



huckybuck said:


> Gosh I feel so inadequate. I'd love to be able to make curtains and pelmets!!! Those are lovely!!


Seriously, you could do it
I have discovered a whole new way of learning called craftsy. The online classes are tremendous and if you register for their newsletter they update you when classes are on sale. I have about 20 for sewing and dressmaking, even hubby has enrolled on some if their metalworking ones. They also do photography classes


----------



## idris

I could not go anywhere near a hen let alone clean it's bum and offer complete nursing care.


huckybuck said:


> Gosh I feel so inadequate. I'd love to be able to make curtains and pelmets!!! Those are lovely!!


My memory is truly rubbish but I seem to remember the pattern not being that difficult. You just need a bit of self belief. I didn't know I could make a pinwheel until earlier this week.


----------



## huckybuck

mudgekin said:


> I have discovered a whole new way of learning called craftsy. The online classes are tremendous and if you register for their newsletter they update you when classes are on sale. They also do photography classes


Oooh I didn't know that Aunty M. Off to have a little look


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> View attachment 232740
> 
> 
> That's frustrating, you think hmm this is going well then you see the back  The needle broke in the machine on the down stroke when I was making HBs pinwheel I did myself a damage trying to Yoik it out
> I made these a few years back . There is a matching pair on the other side of the room over the French Windows.They are not lined like yours. when I came to take them down and wash them recently I found that I had just pinned them in place. lol how shabby was I at one point? , either that or in a major rush ,I can't remember. Anyhow I've tacked them now.
> View attachment 232743
> you must show us yours when your done pretty please .


Blimey Hun! Swags and tails! is there no end to your talents? those curtains are seriously good!:Wideyed xxx


----------



## idris

Soozi said:


> Blimey Hun! Swags and tails! is there no end to your talents? those curtains are seriously good!:Wideyed xxx


Thank you  there's no end to the number of things I'm hopeless at, and only in a very few am I adequate. Has you sister in law received the blanket btw?


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> Thank you  there's no end to the number of things I'm hopeless at, and only in a very few am I adequate. Has you sister in law received the blanket btw?


She's got no internet at the mo! I'm going to phone her tomorrow! I would bloody hope so!  xxx


----------



## Soozi

Just text SIL @idris blanket arrived while she was at hospital appointment so her other half is collecting from post office tomorrow morning! Can't wait to see it! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## mudgekin

This is the fabric that I'm using. The lining is blackout and thermal so hopefully the monsters won't climb up and leave pinholes. I'm hoping that they won't realise it's dawn and will stay snoozing. The colours are perfect for the paint which is soft greys.

I have so much curtain fabric I could start a factory. I found a fab fabric stockist and I have been buying rolls. I walk into my craft room and get assaulted with fabric. I have this terrible addictive personality :Shy


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> View attachment 232780
> 
> This is the fabric that I'm using. The lining is blackout and thermal so hopefully the monsters won't climb up and leave pinholes. I'm hoping that they won't realise it's dawn and will stay snoozing. The colours are perfect for the paint which is soft greys.
> 
> I have so much curtain fabric I could start a factory. I found a fab fabric stockist and I have been buying rolls. I walk into my craft room and get assaulted with fabric. I have this terrible addictive personality :Shy


Your craft room sounds like an Aladdins cave of treasures. Good luck with the blackout :Cat
My hubby nearly tuts his head off when I buy yarn for those just in case I need it projects. Buy it when you see it is my motto  im really looking forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## JaimeandBree

My goodness you're all such busy bees, can't wait to see your curtains Mudgekin and I love the idea of a cat silhouette or paw prints on that blanket Idris!


----------



## huckybuck

mudgekin said:


> View attachment 232780
> 
> The lining is blackout and thermal so hopefully the monsters won't climb up and leave pinholes. I'm hoping that they won't realise it's dawn and will stay snoozing.


Lovely fabric Aunty M!!! 
We have pin holes in our bedroom curtains (blackout linings too) but I prefer to think of them as tiny little sunshine stars that the dear darlings kindly thought to add, so as to make Mummy happy when she wakes up early in the mornings!!!


----------



## idris

We sleep with the curtains open always have. I had a great mornings waking up his morning. I apologise for this only being vaguely cat related  and not craft related unless you class cookery.
So early doors Mischief humping my arm licking my eyebrows and in general being a pest. Then I drift back off only to wake to maximilian tutting and moaning that he was not successful in making maxi cakes. That Sat me bolt upright I can tell you. Upon questioning it turns out he was hungry and after negotiating the alarm set about making himself breakfast . He put two eggs, some sugar some chocolate milk and some ordinary milk in a bowl and mixed it up. He then put a plate on the hob turned it on and tried to make maxi cakes on the hot plate. at some point he realised it was not going well and turned the hobb off. And came to sulk in our bedroom.:Bored he also.tried to feed Mischief, he'd given him a pouch of r.c gastro. :Yuck needless to say it was not eaten. I'm laughing away typing this. I'm on my first glass of lambrini now lol.


----------



## gatsby

Curtains make me nervous. I really need to make some for the little windows dotted around the house, i can find neither curtains or poles (other than the tension rod type) to fit them. 
I still haven't started any kitty related crafts, but tonight i get to wear my shoes that i hand blinged, so excited. I have a feeling this could become an addiction real fast, already bought some pumps to bling out.
What are maxi cakes? Yay to day drinking, can't wait for summer to fully kick in, i am slightly high on gemtac so no alcohol for me for the next few hours.


----------



## Soozi

@idris Blimey! It's all action in your gaff! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


----------



## Soozi

gatsby said:


> Curtains make me nervous. I really need to make some for the little windows dotted around the house, i can find neither curtains or poles (other than the tension rod type) to fit them.
> I still haven't started any kitty related crafts, but tonight i get to wear my shoes that i hand blinged, so excited. I have a feeling this could become an addiction real fast, already bought some pumps to bling out.
> What are maxi cakes? Yay to day drinking, can't wait for summer to fully kick in, i am slightly high on gemtac so no alcohol for me for the next few hours.


Photos of said blinged shoes please !  xxx


----------



## idris

gatsby said:


> Curtains make me nervous. I really need to make some for the little windows dotted around the house, i can find neither curtains or poles (other than the tension rod type) to fit them.
> I still haven't started any kitty related crafts, but tonight i get to wear my shoes that i hand blinged, so excited. I have a feeling this could become an addiction real fast, already bought some pumps to bling out.
> What are maxi cakes? Yay to day drinking, can't wait for summer to fully kick in, i am slightly high on gemtac so no alcohol for me for the next few hours.


Maxi cakes are his own invention 
I would also love to see the pimped pumps


----------



## gatsby

Pretty tough to get a decent picture, the lighting in here is horrid and the flash isn't helping. Obviously not to everyone's taste but i absolutely adore them.
Ah right lol, you shall have to fiddle with the recipe and try to perfect it, anything with chocolate milk in my book is a winner.


----------



## Soozi

gatsby said:


> Pretty tough to get a decent picture, the lighting in here is horrid and the flash isn't helping. Obviously not to everyone's taste but i absolutely adore them.
> Ah right lol, you shall have to fiddle with the recipe and try to perfect it, anything with chocolate milk in my book is a winner.
> View attachment 232828


Oooooh they look gorgeous! I love a bit of glitz! Well done you!







xxx


----------



## huckybuck

gatsby said:


> Pretty tough to get a decent picture, the lighting in here is horrid and the flash isn't helping. Obviously not to everyone's taste but i absolutely adore them.
> Ah right lol, you shall have to fiddle with the recipe and try to perfect it, anything with chocolate milk in my book is a winner.
> View attachment 232828


Wow these are brilliant! I love anything hand made as you know no one else will have the same. Bespoke bling! Perfect.

Getting ideas for cat themed shoes......what did you use to stick on the beads?


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Maxi cakes are his own invention
> I would also love to see the pimped pumps


Love that they're called maxi cakes. Are you happy about him trying to cook? You could always teach him fairy toast!


----------



## mudgekin

:Hilarious


huckybuck said:


> Lovely fabric Aunty M!!!
> We have pin holes in our bedroom curtains (blackout linings too) but I prefer to think of them as tiny little sunshine stars that the dear darlings kindly thought to add, so as to make Mummy happy when she wakes up early in the mornings!!!


I almost choked on my tea reading that. What a "sweet" way of looking at it. I'm being greedy with sleep. I'm now just starting to have lie ins till around 7 ish after years and years of 4.30 to 5 am rises. The blackout linings are to try and achieve it. Isla will snooze or go and amuse herself, Skye, well she runs up me and down hubby, she tables in your ears and worst of all, sh gets down behind the bed and licks the base. Think nails on blackboards...shudder



idris said:


> We sleep with the curtains open always have. I had a great mornings waking up his morning. I apologise for this only being vaguely cat related  and not craft related unless you class cookery.
> So early doors Mischief humping my arm licking my eyebrows and in general being a pest. Then I drift back off only to wake to maximilian tutting and moaning that he was not successful in making maxi cakes. That Sat me bolt upright I can tell you. Upon questioning it turns out he was hungry and after negotiating the alarm set about making himself breakfast . He put two eggs, some sugar some chocolate milk and some ordinary milk in a bowl and mixed it up. He then put a plate on the hob turned it on and tried to make maxi cakes on the hot plate. at some point he realised it was not going well and turned the hobb off. And came to sulk in our bedroom.:Bored he also.tried to feed Mischief, he'd given him a pouch of r.c gastro. :Yuck needless to say it was not eaten. I'm laughing away typing this. I'm on my first glass of lambrini now lol.


Non nom..it sounds as though there is always some mayhem happening in the idris household. I can see how Mischief fits right in :Hilarious

@gatsby those are glam. A gal has got to have fab stillies. I still look glam with a fancy walking stick and my beloved stillies.


----------



## gatsby

@huckybuck I have been ever so tempted to replicate Mr.Pi's socks onto a pairs heels. I use Gemtac it works wonders, has stuck to leather, patent, canvas and wellies so far. Shall see how it fairs after a night out.

@mudgekin Agreed, i hardly ever get to wear heels, so when i do i like to rock them as high as physically possible, go big or go home i say, these are five inchers, it's been a while but i have my heel shields and cushions at hand.


----------



## mudgekin

@gatsby I remember about 15 years ago I was looking for really really high shoes. I had thus gorgeous long dress that came up slightly at the front. It was a smidgen too long so I decided that higher heels were the way to go. I discovered to my chagrin that mainstream heels didn't go any higher than 4 inches. Off I went to a fetish website that had the most exquisite hand made heels to due for. I still have them yet. 5.5 inches of stiletto and butter soft burgundy ankle strap sandals.

It's such a shame they languish in my wardrobe. I couldn't find anywhere else to wear them.


----------



## idris

@huckybuck May I see your crochet squares please :Shy, so I can look for the best way to join them together. I think it's a pitty to have over 90 squares and not make them into something scrummy


----------



## mudgekin

@huckybuck

I have got to ask...what is fairy toast. Is it something we Scots are oblivious to? I have asked hubby who is a Dundonian and he has never heard of it


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> @huckybuck May I see your crochet squares please :Shy, so I can look for the best way to join them together. I think it's a pitty to have over 90 squares and not make them into something scrummy


I'll take a pic today! They are simply granny squares all in cream. All the same. But I just haven't got round to learning how to crochet together. There's little chance of it too for at least another few months with a 1 year old and 6 month old in the house.. Might there be an offer of help on the table?


mudgekin said:


> @huckybuck
> 
> I have got to ask...what is fairy toast. Is it something we Scots are oblivious to? I have asked hubby who is a Dundonian and he has never heard of it


 Oh fairy toast.. First tasted in the Brownies at camp. It's really eggy bread/ French toast. White bread dipped in whisked egg, gently pan fried in butter then sprinkled with caster/icing sugar. The fairies always eat it for breakfast..it helps them to fly.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@mudgekin I am also a Dundonian (hello Mr M!) and have never heard of fairy toast!

@idris @huckybuck I agree show us the squares I've no idea how but want to make a granny patchwork blanket for my bed so tips please!!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Love that they're called maxi cakes. Are you happy about him trying to cook? You could always teach him fairy toast!


I would be happier with his attempts if he used a pan and not a side plate on the hob, also he cooks like his dad the mess was horrific. However grumpy puss out of the way I encourage both of them to be cooking, all his recipe needed to work was a bit of flour and a PAN! 

gypsy toast it's called here, well it was called that, now it's called the much more lush fairy toast

There might be an offer, I need to see them, then I can give you options.


----------



## idris

I bought this yarn yesterday off ebay. The seller was only selling one ball of each colour so I messaged her and she put an item on just for me of 30 balls two of each colour. That was nice of her
Very toned down from the original blanket. These colours and a few more I've got will do I think. Holly likes the middle kitty too.


----------



## mudgekin

Ohhh I love that yarn. Have you ever looked on Abakhan. They often have clearance wool. I have bought half a dozen or so of packs of 10 for a great price
http://www.abakhan.co.uk/clearance/clearance-knitting-yarn.html

They also do lucky dips of fabric which are phenomenal value. I have bought most of my fabric from there as they do household bags and dress bags. It's so exciting opening bags to see what you have. I'd be embarrassed to let anyone into my craft room. The place I buy my rolls of fabric is Pandoras upholstery on eBay. You can pick up great fabric. Lots of cat fabrics and gorgeous pastel prints. Mr M wants me to make waistcoats for him and that's where I bought the fabric. He has one called crazy cats which will be fab.

Talking of Mr M, he has just showed me these fab cat models. They will be used for wee bookends. He won't let me post a pic till he gets them coloured. He made them with red primo clay and is going to colour them when he has fired them. I probably will be up pacing the floor tonight as usual. I might have to take a pic then


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> I bought this yarn yesterday off ebay. The seller was only selling one ball of each colour so I messaged her and she put an item on just for me of 30 balls two of each colour. That was nice of her
> Very toned down from the original blanket. These colours and a few more I've got will do I think. Holly likes the middle kitty too.
> View attachment 232882


Those colours are simply beautiful!! Very natural but colourful at the same time. Are they DK? Would you mind sending the link to ebay if she still has any? I'm thinking granny squares in these might be lovely.


----------



## huckybuck

mudgekin said:


> Have you ever looked on Abakhan. They often have clearance wool. I have bought half a dozen or so of packs of 10 for a great price
> http://www.abakhan.co.uk/clearance/clearance-knitting-yarn.html
> 
> They also do lucky dips of fabric which are phenomenal value.
> 
> The place I buy my rolls of fabric is Pandoras upholstery on eBay. You can pick up great fabric. Lots of cat fabrics and gorgeous pastel prints.


Thanks for the tips on fabrics and harm Aunty M these are really useful.

Uncle M sounds very talented as well - you need to sneak into his workshop as we just have to see his bookends!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Here are the squares - there are probably 100 but some are a little wonky!!
The wool is a lovely soft natural cream aran. I'm a bit weird as I love the smell of proper wool (it's almost like cats paws, well, when they haven't been in the litter tray anyway).


----------



## mudgekin

huckybuck said:


> Here are the squares - there are probably 100 but some are a little wonky!!
> The wool is a lovely soft natural cream aran. I'm a bit weird as I love the smell of proper wool (it's almost like cats paws, well, when they haven't been in the litter tray anyway).
> View attachment 232907


Ohhh, those are gorgeous. I adore Aran wool. I love the texture and the smell. Those would make a stunning blanket.

I had a giggle when you said about smelling paws...I do that also. I love kissing those wee jellybean only when not in their trays :Vomit

I'm really proud of Mr M. Doing anything with his hands is such an effort for him but he is determined to craft. It's our silver anniversary in July and he is going to make me something special in silver. I could get all soppy but I don't wNt to make you all sick


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Here are the squares - there are probably 100 but some are a little wonky!!
> The wool is a lovely soft natural cream aran. I'm a bit weird as I love the smell of proper wool (it's almost like cats paws, well, when they haven't been in the litter tray anyway).
> View attachment 232907


How long does it take to make each square HB?


----------



## huckybuck

When I first started I could do 1 and evening..that was my challenge!!! I had to keep an eye on the pattern though and heaven forbid if I tried after a glass of wine. Once I knew the pattern and I was in the swing I could do 3/4/5 an evening whilst watching the TV. At full steam I reckon each one would take me 45 mins. When I was first starting I often found I'd made a mistake at the end and have to unravel the lot


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Those colours are simply beautiful!! Very natural but colourful at the same time. Are they DK? Would you mind sending the link to ebay if she still has any? I'm thinking granny squares in these might be lovely.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291479001231?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I hope that's a link


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Here are the squares - there are probably 100 but some are a little wonky!!
> The wool is a lovely soft natural cream aran. I'm a bit weird as I love the smell of proper wool (it's almost like cats paws, well, when they haven't been in the litter tray anyway).
> View attachment 232907


They are very sweet, you sound like you would have liked to added a little colour. You still can







.















You could have edging and then a cream seam as in pic 1
Or you could go for a different colour seam as in the pictures 2 & 3
Or you could just have a plain cream join.
What would be your preference do you think.?


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> They are very sweet, you sound like you would have liked to added a little colour. You still can
> View attachment 232934
> .
> View attachment 232935
> View attachment 232936
> 
> You could have edging and then a cream seam as in pic 1
> Or you could go for a different colour seam as in the pictures 2 & 3
> Or you could just have a plain cream join.
> What would be your preference do you think.?


Just plain cream this time. - I'm going to try to do a colourful blanket next time.


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Just plain cream this time. - I'm going to try to do a colourful blanket next time.


How much of your original wool do you have left?
What type of edging would you prefer plain






or scalloped








Or fancy







?


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Here are the squares - there are probably 100 but some are a little wonky!!
> The wool is a lovely soft natural cream aran. I'm a bit weird as I love the smell of proper wool (it's almost like cats paws, well, when they haven't been in the litter tray anyway).
> View attachment 232907


Love the squares HB! I'm thinking my of making my a granny square blanket for my bed in shades of cream, pale purple and pale yellow, was thinking of doing some single colour squares and some contrasting


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> How much of your original wool do you have left?
> What type of edging would you prefer plain
> View attachment 232947
> or scalloped
> View attachment 232948
> 
> 
> Or fancy
> View attachment 232949
> ?


I had thought of plain but I really like the scallop one! I've 3 x 50g balls left but can get some more if need be (they were John Lewis).


----------



## idris

@huckybuck Ok so here's my offer
I think you will Need a good 300g of the wool to finish the blanket whether it will be square or rectangle . You get the wool and then if you like post the lot to me , as a friend and bearing in mind the best things in life are free.


----------



## mudgekin

@idris

You really are a lovely, kind person


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> @idris
> 
> You really are a lovely, kind person










it's my ploy to make you all unsuspecting before I spring my trap. Mmmwwwaahah!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh you are an absolute angel @idris These squares have been sitting in the bag since November!!!
I will take you up on your very kind offer on the condition that you allow me to send you some wool (or something else) as a thank you for doing it. Any colours or type you fancy? 
I will have a look online and see if I can find the wool if not I will head to JL tomorrow and get some. 
Thank you!! Thank you!! Thank you!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Oh you are an absolute angel @idris These squares have been sitting in the bag since November!!!
> I will take you up on your very kind offer on the condition that you allow me to send you some wool (or something else) as a thank you for doing it. Any colours or type you fancy?
> I will have a look online and see if I can find the wool if not I will head to JL tomorrow and get some.
> Thank you!! Thank you!! Thank you!!


You need to get used to the idea that not everything needs to be paid for. A favour should be accepted on face value. I believe. 
Reading that back that sounds a bit harsh. Forgive me. I would love to do it for you , you do not need to pay me .


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> Ohhh I love that yarn. Have you ever looked on Abakhan. They often have clearance wool. I have bought half a dozen or so of packs of 10 for a great price


I go to the Abakhan shop in Manchester every so often ,it's down in a cellar in the centre of town. I always take a specified amount of cash with me so I'm not tempted to spend too much on impulse.
It's very easy to spend on impulse in that shop.


----------



## mudgekin

idris said:


> I go to the Abakhan shop in Manchester every so often ,it's down in a cellar in the centre of town. I always take a specified amount of cash with me so I'm not tempted to spend too much on impulse.
> It's very easy to spend on impulse in that shop.


I'm so jealous, I'd love to go to their shops although I wouldn't be able to control myself. I've filled a double wardrobe with fabric and have another 7 bags :Jawdrop

I told hubby that this was going to last me till I popped off  he didn't believe me :Hilarious:Hilarious

I still say you are a lovely lady. The horns and pitchfork doesn't fool me hehe


----------



## mudgekin

The fabric for Uncle M's waistcoat has just arrived.


He liked it when he chose it obviously but it's even nicer in the flesh so to speak. He loves quirky waistcoats and has been picking out some fab stuff


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> The fabric for Uncle M's waistcoat has just arrived.
> 
> 
> He liked it when he chose it obviously but it's even nicer in the flesh so to speak. He loves quirky waistcoats and has been picking out some fab stuff


That's fabulous, I love it deep down


----------



## mudgekin

I think he chose that to distract from his burgeoning belly. I must stop baking which I do enjoy but it then means we eat it.


----------



## idris

@huckybuck there's a big difference between how you buy your yarn and how I buy mine lol
Yours comes in a lovely organza bag with a bespoke ribbon , mine is lucky to come in grey plastic.






got it


----------



## Soozi

mudgekin said:


> The fabric for Uncle M's waistcoat has just arrived.
> 
> 
> He liked it when he chose it obviously but it's even nicer in the flesh so to speak. He loves quirky waistcoats and has been picking out some fab stuff


I absolutely love it M! can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @huckybuck there's a big difference between how you buy your yarn and how I buy mine lol
> Yours comes in a lovely organza bag with a bespoke ribbon , mine is lucky to come in grey plastic.
> View attachment 233418
> got it


 Is that from Wool Warehouse? I was quite impressed with the nice bag and ribbon when I received my wool from them!


----------



## idris

Wool warehouse it was


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh that was superquick delivery!
I posted the box of squares today first class signed for so hopefully you'll have it for the weekend (shampoo and chocs too, if they haven all melted together, but I forgot to put in Puss Puss' pom poms and pipe cleaners!!! I'll have to stick them in an envelope instead!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck Aww thanks  love getting parcels, I even love the ones I've ordered and know exactly what's in them. Well I'm going to have more time than I thought to do your blanket, school have asked me to go with max the next two weeks for his special educational need analysis sessions. That's two hours a day three days a week sat waiting twiddling my thumbs. I will have it back to you in a flash


----------



## huckybuck

That's so exciting!!! Sorry, probably not for you or Max 

I've plenty of other commissioning ideas to prevent you from twiddling. I love that word btw. Twiddling!!!!!
Twiddling!!!! Gosh now I sound like Miranda....


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> That's so exciting!!! Sorry, probably not for you or Max
> 
> I've plenty of other commissioning ideas to prevent you from twiddling. I love that word btw. Twiddling!!!!!
> Twiddling!!!! Gosh now I sound like Miranda....


Loon


----------



## idris

@huckybuck 
Got them ,they are lush, the sweeties are jaw achingly yummy and best not discuss the salty chocolate







mine!
All I have to say to you lady is 194 ends? Really? Pmsl.
They are truly pretty and soft. 97 hmm I could make you three more and then do 10x10 or I could do12x8 but that a bit more of an oblong shape (I love the word oblong) 
I'm tempted to make you 3 more. Looking at them you've perhaps chained 6 ish and then done , three drabble crochet into the middle then chained three then repeated three more times. Next row up, three double crochet chain three , three double crochet chain one ? Is that? What size hook did you use?
Lovely Parcel thanks.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @huckybuck
> three drabble crochet


Is drabble crochet a stitch I haven't heard of yet...


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Is drabble crochet a stitch I haven't heard of yet...


yes I'm surprised you haven't heard of it, :Angelicit's very common when debating between double and trebble stitches, especially when having a gob full of chocolate. 
I meant double, my brain just did not transfer the thought to my fingers:Wacky


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so how to embarrass me!! I was following a Learning to Crochet Ladybird book from the 70s lol!!!
Would it help if I scanned the pattern?
It was supposed to be 8 ch to start.
There were quite a lot of drabble stitches!! The pattern said to use a 5 hook but the one I used was a 4.5 as I found it easier. Are all my squares ok to use - I thought some were a bit wonky and there might be few mistakes along the way. Along with a whole heap of ends!! Had no idea what to do with those!!!

Glad you liked the choccie - I loved the box!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Ok so how to embarrass me!! I was following a Learning to Crochet Ladybird book from the 70s lol!!!
> Would it help if I scanned the pattern?
> It was supposed to be 8 ch to start.
> There were quite a lot of drabble stitches!! The pattern said to use a 5 hook but the one I used was a 4.5 as I found it easier. Are all my squares ok to use - I thought some were a bit wonky and there might be few mistakes along the way. Along with a whole heap of ends!! Had no idea what to do with those!!!
> 
> Glad you liked the choccie - I loved the box!!!


Aww bless! I'd love to see it not because I need to ,I just want to. I used to love the hardback ladybird books. 
The ends are not a problem , I'm going to crochet over half of them anyway  all the squares are fine. You have a very even stitch. I forgot to say before thanks for the shampoo , stinky cat will get his comeuppance. X


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso says the ends are his favourite bit, like little worms ready to pounce on!!!!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck 
Yours what you did do on the right and mine, what I thought you did on the left. So I'll make it 10 x 10


----------



## idris

oliviarussian said:


> Rosso says the ends are his favourite bit, like little worms ready to pounce on!!!!


I loved that blanket you made. Very very lovely work


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> @huckybuck
> Yours what you did do on the right and mine, what I thought you did on the left. So I'll make it 10 x 10
> View attachment 233571


Oh it's perfect thank you!!! And 10 x 10 would be lovely!! Your crochet is a dream to mine - I'll be able to tell what squares you did!!!



idris said:


> I loved that blanket you made. Very very lovely work


OR's blanket was to die for. I'm determined to have a go at one as my next attempt. Is it a sunburst pattern I can't remember?
Is it easy to make a square?

Ladybird pattern coming up..


----------



## huckybuck

I was quite disappointed they didn't have a crinoline lady loo roll cover in it - I'd love one of those!!!!


----------



## mudgekin

@oliviarussian i love those squares and your blanket was fantastic. Rosso is looking at the squares with a mwwwwahhhaaaa it's mine look.

@huckybuck im sitting giggling away, I didn't know those books were still around. Don't talk about the crinoline ladies. I have one but it's a koala bear in the crinoline. It was made by DHs late mum so....

@idris you make me laugh so much. You are very skilled though.

I'm up to my elbows in curtains. Almost done though. It's a pain literally that I can't sit for more that 20 mins.  Hubby has also said that I need to stop being a perfectionist as he saw me with the seam ripper in my hand.

Hubby is just about to enamel his kittys. He will be peeved that I am showing them before they are done :Happy

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> I was quite disappointed they didn't have a crinoline lady loo roll cover in it - I'd love one of those!!!!
> 
> View attachment 233583
> View attachment 233584


Omg! I love it deep down  I think the only thing I got wrong was three corner chains instead of two . Early warning I might need more wool :Shy


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> @oliviarussian i love those squares and your blanket was fantastic. Rosso is looking at the squares with a mwwwwahhhaaaa it's mine look.
> 
> @huckybuck im sitting giggling away, I didn't know those books were still around. Don't talk about the crinoline ladies. I have one but it's a koala bear in the crinoline. It was made by DHs late mum so....
> 
> @idris you make me laugh so much. You are very skilled though.
> 
> I'm up to my elbows in curtains. Almost done though. It's a pain literally that I can't sit for more that 20 mins.  Hubby has also said that I need to stop being a perfectionist as he saw me with the seam ripper in my hand.
> 
> Hubby is just about to enamel his kittys. He will be peeved that I am showing them before they are done :Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


. Tell hubby they look great already.


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Omg! I love it deep down  I think the only thing I got wrong was three corner chains instead of two . Early warning I might need more wool :Shy


No problem at all - just let me know how many balls you think you might need and I can order some - I was impressed with how quick delivery was!!

Loving Mr Mudgekins' cats!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> I was quite disappointed they didn't have a crinoline lady loo roll cover in it - I'd love one of those!!!!
> 
> View attachment 233583
> View attachment 233584


Oh I love this HB! The internet is very useful but it's nice to see something like that which stands the test of time!

Also loving Mr M's kitties


----------



## JaimeandBree

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh I love this HB! The internet is very useful but it's nice to see something like that which stands the test of time!
> 
> I haven't seen a crinoline loo roll cover for years, love retro stuff like that
> 
> Also loving Mr M's kitties


----------



## idris

Happy Sundays peeps 
@huckybuck I started your blanket imagine these two squares crochet together with the same stitch






I did about 5 of them and then decided I didn't like it. It did not make your squares pop out to the eye, and it looked a bit like a hospital cellular blanket. so I undid all that  and started again.
So now I'm doing this






which makes your squares pop a lot more. And I'm sewing them together in a way which gives a more cable look whilst keeping the seam flat and not.raised.






it looks a lot more Arran like this way. Looks like it's made of different stitches rather than just being mono stitched all over. X


----------



## huckybuck

It's really really lovely @idris but I'm worried that is going to be so much more work for you!!!! I honestly don't mind hospital cellular if it's too much..I'm just so grateful it is actually going to be a blanket rather than drinks coasters!!! Even if I had a PF get together I don't have that many friends!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> It's really really lovely @idris but I'm worried that is going to be so much more work for you!!!! I honestly don't mind hospital cellular if it's too much..I'm just so grateful it is actually going to be a blanket rather than drinks coasters!!! Even if I had a PF get together I don't have that many friends!!!


It's not more work it uses slightly less wool as well. It also means that as I'm not attaching as I go I don't have to take the full blankie with me everywhere just some squares and some wool. it's a win win . If I lived near you it would increase your oober close friends by 1 nutter.​


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> It's not more work it uses slightly less wool as well. It also means that as I'm not attaching as I go I don't have to take the full blankie with me everywhere just some squares and some wool. it's a win win . If I lived near you it would increase your oober close friends by 1 nutter.​


You're in Manchester right, if we have a Manc get together you've no excuse


----------



## mudgekin

@idris you really are a star. Bah, imagine the fun if we all lived close :Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oooh well I'll have to get my hook out again, my brother and his fiancée are getting a staffie puppy in a couple of weeks so of course I'll have to make a blankie for my new doggie nephew 










My own blanket has been put on hold as I ended up making a couple of small kitten blankies to put in the box for Cats Galore that Erenya was putting together at the get together  they're nothing much but will hopefully keep a few kittens warm :Cat










And I'm going to visit my friend in Manchester this weekend and she has an older Burmese girl, so I might make her a little blanket if I have time 

Might get my own one done for about Christmas!!!


----------



## mudgekin

Lol J&B, you could start a cottage industry. Well done you though, they look lovely


----------



## huckybuck

Well done JB!! These are great!! I need to know what pattern and what wool/hook you use as you seem to knock them up so quickly!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

It's just repeated tweed stitch with a double crochet edging, made with chunky weight yarn, I used an 8mm hook for those ones for the ARC, they work up more quickly with a bigger hook but you could use a smaller one for that wool. 

The yarn I used for those blankets is Robin Chunky, it's acrylic rather than wool but I think it's decent quality for the price and seems quite sturdy for getting chewed and clawed by kittens!

The blanket I'm making for myself is the same stitch, I really like the texture of that stitch for a blanket. The yarn I'm using for that is Sirdar Big Softie super chunky, that's a wool/acrylic blend, with a 10mm hook


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Oooh well I'll have to get my hook out again, my brother and his fiancée are getting a staffie puppy in a couple of weeks so of course I'll have to make a blankie for my new doggie nephew
> 
> View attachment 233939
> 
> 
> My own blanket has been put on hold as I ended up making a couple of small kitten blankies to put in the box for Cats Galore that Erenya was putting together at the get together  they're nothing much but will hopefully keep a few kittens warm :Cat
> 
> View attachment 233941
> 
> 
> And I'm going to visit my friend in Manchester this weekend and she has an older Burmese girl, so I might make her a little blanket if I have time
> 
> Might get my own one done for about Christmas!!!


Aww sweetie that's lovely of you , those blankets look smashing. And he's a smoochable one to be aunty for.


----------



## mudgekin

Well done you all. I really must learn to crochet. I love those lacey tops, I always think they look so delicate and pretty.

Finally finished the curtains. It took ages because I was struggling to sit at the machine and also I shattered a pin that I had missed which knocked the timing out. I had to get the machine fixed as I prefer this machine for heavier work. My brother machine is more suited to lighter sewing but I prefer my bernina said for heavy duty things.

I need to do something quickly so I am going to have a bash at a tote bag next week. I have bought iron on vinyl which will make it waterproof and give a retro look.


----------



## huckybuck

Aunty M - you know the rules of Purrjects…we have to see the end result!!!!!


----------



## mudgekin

huckybuck said:


> Aunty M - you know the rules of Purrjects…we have to see the end result!!!!!


I will show them towards the weekend. Our bedroom is being redecorated and it will look better showing when they are hanging up rather than just miles of fabric.

Bleh, I seem to have so many projects on the go. Uncle M is moulding different cats and when he fires them and enamels them I will show. I'd like him to do similar markings to the monsters.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oooh my yarn has arrived for the puppy blankie, I've gone for a nice bright blue with a pale yellow for the trim and lettering. I'm not quite sure how big to make it, don't want him to outgrow it in a matter of weeks!

It's lovely and soft, I can't wait to start crocheting with it


----------



## idris

Very swedish colouring  love it. What stitch are you going to do? Will it be in stripes or one block of colour in the middle and a different around.the outside?
I'm trying to bang out HBs blanket for obvious reasons I've done nearly half the boarders for the squares.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Very swedish colouring  love it. What stitch are you going to do? Will it be in stripes or one block of colour in the middle and a different around.the outside?
> I'm trying to bang out HBs blanket for obvious reasons I've done nearly half the boarders for the squares.


Just realised I never replied to this!

I'm a bit of a one trick pony at the minute I keep doing blankets with the tweed stitch because I just think it's a great texture for a blanket! The doggie blankie will be blue with yellow edging and yellow letter/motif.

Just finished the blankie for my friend's cat Georgie, it's not very big but she's a petite Burmese so it will be fine for her. The letter is a bit wonky, "G"s are hard lol! I will try to snap a pic of her on it when I'm visiting this weekend


----------



## idris

You know what it's definitely a G what more do you need. , I'm looking forwards to seeing a pretty kitty on it. Blue with yellow edging sounds good.


----------



## idris

Well I have been going Tuesday , Wednesday and Thursday to the educational need assessments with max. There are another three little boys having it done at the same time. So whilst we are waiting in the staff room I have been getting stuck into HBs blanket. I've bordered 50 squares this week whilst waiting in the staff room chatting about the boys with the assistants or mum's that brought them. They have all showed a great interest at what I'm doing and the upshot of it is that next Tuesday when I go back I'm taking my hook roll and four balls of wool and I'm going to give them crochet lessons  should be hilarious. next week is our last week of assessments so we shall see if I can infect them with the bug in that time lol


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Well I have been going Tuesday , Wednesday and Thursday to the educational need assessments with max. There are another three little boys having it done at the same time. So whilst we are waiting in the staff room I have been getting stuck into HBs blanket. I've bordered 50 squares this week whilst waiting in the staff room chatting about the boys with the assistants or mum's that brought them. They have all showed a great interest at what I'm doing and the upshot of it is that next Tuesday when I go back I'm taking my hook roll and four balls of wool and I'm going to give them crochet lessons  should be hilarious. next week is our last week of assessments so we shall see if I can infect them with the bug in that time lol


That's fantastic Hun!

Cat Chatters - spreading good cheer and crochet skills wherever we go!:Beaver

Great to hear you're getting on well with HB's blanket too, she'll be made up!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> That's fantastic Hun!
> 
> Cat Chatters - spreading good cheer and crochet skills wherever we go!:Beaver
> 
> Great to hear you're getting on well with HB's blanket too, she'll be made up!


Is that a beaver pmsl


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Is that a beaver pmsl


No idea what it is, could be a squirrel though maybe?!


----------



## idris

No it couldn't lol it's definitely a beaver hahahaha!


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> No it couldn't lol it's definitely a beaver hahahaha!


You shoosh, if I want it to be a squirrel it's a squirrel!


----------



## idris

You've made me go all asthmatic again 
What time is your train tomorrow.


----------



## Shikoku

You're all making me want to learn how to crochet!  A lovely member on here, Susan M crocheted a beautiful blanket for my four for SS and they absolutely adore it


----------



## idris

Shikoku said:


> You're all making me want to learn how to crochet!  A lovely member on here, Susan M crocheted a beautiful blanket for my four for SS and they absolutely adore it


It's quite easy to pick up, have a look on YouTube crochet for beginners there's loads of stuff


----------



## JaimeandBree

I'm a relative beginner Shikoku and if I can pick it up anyone can!

I believe Susan is working on another blanket for her girls, she posted about it further up the thread.

Idris, my trains are at much more sociable hours this weekend, train tomorrow is at half 9  x


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm a relative beginner Shikoku and if I can pick it up anyone can!
> 
> I believe Susan is working on another blanket for her girls, she posted about it further up the thread.
> 
> Idris, my trains are at much more sociable hours this weekend, train tomorrow is at half 9  x


Well if I don't get chance to tomorrow morning,I shall say safe journey now .
Safe journey x
I'm off to bed now ,nite nite..


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Well if I don't get chance to tomorrow morning,I shall say safe journey now .
> Safe journey x
> I'm off to bed now ,nite nite..


Thanks sweetie, night night!x


----------



## Susan M

Shikoku said:


> You're all making me want to learn how to crochet!  A lovely member on here, Susan M crocheted a beautiful blanket for my four for SS and they absolutely adore it


Awww I'm so pleased they still like it! 


JaimeandBree said:


> I'm a relative beginner Shikoku and if I can pick it up anyone can!
> 
> I believe Susan is working on another blanket for her girls, she posted about it further up the thread.


I am, and I've actually been cracking on with it this week! Another 11 squares I'm estimating and then I'm done


----------



## huckybuck

I just can't get over how quick Whirlwind Fingers is - she's amazing!!

I taught myself last year Shikoku..admittedly I can only do simple colour granny squares and I'm having to get Idris to crochet them together but it's a start. I used the Ladybird book to teach me as I wanted something as simple as possible. I might progress to this next lol!!

http://www.thebookpeople.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/qs_product_tbp?storeId=10001&catalogId=10051&langId=100&productId=378527&cm_mmc=Google Adwords-_-PLA-_-My+First+Crochet+Book-_--MFCT&gclid=CMq8jKHhisYCFSrJtAodt3MAkA&gclsrc=aw.ds[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shikoku

I've been looking into it, so definitely going to at least have a go but I entirely blame you ladies for it  lol!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm thinking about bamboo blanket for summer. For Potter&Mystique, of course.


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> I just can't get over how quick Whirlwind Fingers is - she's amazing!!
> 
> I taught myself last year Shikoku..admittedly I can only do simple colour granny squares and I'm having to get Idris to crochet them together but it's a start. I used the Ladybird book to teach me as I wanted something as simple as possible. I might progress to this next lol!!
> 
> http://www.thebookpeople.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/qs_product_tbp?storeId=10001&catalogId=10051&langId=100&productId=378527&cm_mmc=Google Adwords-_-PLA-_-My+First+Crochet+Book-_--MFCT&gclid=CMq8jKHhisYCFSrJtAodt3MAkA&gclsrc=aw.ds


[/QUOTE]
Lol


----------



## huckybuck

To any crafters on here (going through trying to find out who's posted and will tag) 
The Arc will have a craft stall at the Summer Fete. Shall we all try to send something?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-arcs-second-summer-fete-is-now-booked.401277/


----------



## cats galore

huckybuck said:


> To any crafters on here (going through trying to find out who's posted and will tag)
> The Arc will have a craft stall at the Summer Fete. Shall we all try to send something?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-arcs-second-summer-fete-is-now-booked.401277/


Thankyou so much HB, I think a craft stall will be a great success


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> To any crafters on here (going through trying to find out who's posted and will tag)
> The Arc will have a craft stall at the Summer Fete. Shall we all try to send something?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-arcs-second-summer-fete-is-now-booked.401277/


I will definitely try to send something though not sure anyone will want to pay for it!!!!

@huckybuck I'm away from home right now but here is a pretty kitty named Georgie with her new blankie - I've been having cuddles with this girl for the last few hours


----------



## idris

In was already debating what to make, what sort of a thing would be a goer do you think.?


----------



## huckybuck

Right - I've gone through 19 pages and I think I've got everyone..
@idris @JaimeandBree @mudgekin @Cookies mum @oliviarussian @Mum to Missy @BlaiseinHampshire @Lilylass @GingerNinja @gatsby @Susan M @slartibartfast

How about we all try to make something for CGs craft stall?

I have no idea what to do myself but I will think of something, it might have to be jam!!!!! 
If we all made just one thing it would be 13 items so a head start….


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> I will definitely try to send something though not sure anyone will want to pay for it!!!!
> 
> @huckybuck I'm away from home right now but here is a pretty kitty named Georgie with her new blankie - I've been having cuddles with this girl for the last few hours
> 
> View attachment 234400
> 
> 
> View attachment 234402
> 
> 
> View attachment 234404


Yay! the blanket is a success. You had best not go home smelling like a traitor


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> I will definitely try to send something though not sure anyone will want to pay for it!!!!


I would pay for one of your blankets!!!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> In was already debating what to make, what sort of a thing would be a goer do you think.?


Anything..baby blanket, furry cushion, pretty scarf, place mats, coasters, crinoline lady loo roll holder…just thinking off the top of my head!

I've no idea why but I've suddenly lost the ability to multi quote sorry!!!


----------



## mudgekin

Not sure what I'll make, it might be a cushion or something. I have some lovely fat quarter prints. I also have a full tub of catnip. I could make some catnip kickers...hmmmmm


----------



## oliviarussian

Let me have a think.... not sure where my talents lay


----------



## huckybuck

oliviarussian said:


> Let me have a think.... not sure where my talents lay


Your blanket was one of the most beautiful I have seen on cat chat!! Crochet is your forte!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Your blanket was one of the most beautiful I have seen on cat chat!! Crochet is your forte!!!


Not sure I can face Crochet again, Rosso was driving me insane!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Wondering if we could post pics of what we make and if people wanted to pre order prior to the fete they could email CG with their proposed offer perhaps? Guaranteed sale without actually having to go to the fete? 

Oh goodness, had a thought, as long as no one would be offended if they didn't sell prior to the event of course. 

Maybe not such a good idea!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Anything..baby blanket, furry cushion, pretty scarf, place mats, coasters, crinoline lady loo roll holder…just thinking off the top of my head!
> 
> I've no idea why but I've suddenly lost the ability to multi quote sorry!!!


Thou art obsessed by crinoline loo roll holders


----------



## oliviarussian

idris said:


> Thou art obsessed by crinoline loo roll holders


You could attempt a cat loo roll holder!


----------



## huckybuck

oliviarussian said:


> You could attempt a cat loo roll holder!
> View attachment 234414


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!

I've just got to have one of those!!!!!

Please please please will someone make me one for my downstairs loo? I will give anything for one!!!!


----------



## mudgekin

@huckybuck Rofl, as soon as I saw that I thought of .you


----------



## mudgekin

Ooooh. Uncle M said he will try and make something for the craft table. Hands permitting of course.


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Wondering if we could post pics of what we make and if people wanted to pre order prior to the fete they could email CG with their proposed offer perhaps? Guaranteed sale without actually having to go to the fete?
> 
> Oh goodness, had a thought, as long as no one would be offended if they didn't sell prior to the event of course.
> 
> Maybe not such a good idea!


Thou dare'st not offend anyone, maybe the fete would like a truckload of pens?!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've just got to have one of those!!!!!
> 
> Please please please will someone make me one for my downstairs loo? I will give anything for one!!!!


I want one too but totally beyond my current skill level!


----------



## idris

oliviarussian said:


> You could attempt a cat loo roll holder!
> View attachment 234414


I'm just.wondering what's wrong with its face. Why does it have lumps?
Anyone who gets HB In the secret Santa can PM Me.lol


----------



## oliviarussian

cat bum coasters?


----------



## huckybuck

OH OH OH!!!

I just love these as well!!

Where on earth are you finding all these?? Are they knitted or crocheted??
I might be able to attempt one of these if it's crochet..I need some patterns….



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE will someone make me a knitted loo roll holder - I don't mind his lumps, though they are a bit odd!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> OH OH OH!!!
> 
> I just love these as well!!
> 
> Where on earth are you finding all these?? Are they knitted or crocheted??
> I might be able to attempt one of these if it's crochet..I need some patterns….
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE will someone make me a knitted loo roll holder - I don't mind his lumps, though they are a bit odd!!!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-butt-coaster


----------



## idris

oliviarussian said:


> You could attempt a cat loo roll holder!
> View attachment 234414


 Is it knitted or crocheted it looks like it's from a book .


----------



## oliviarussian

idris said:


> Is it knitted or crocheted it looks like it's from a book .


It's crochet but the only pattern I can find is from eBay US http://www.ebay.com/itm/CALICO-CAT-...ebf2901&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=331569262226


----------



## idris

oliviarussian said:


> It's crochet but the only pattern I can find is from eBay US http://www.ebay.com/itm/CALICO-CAT-TISSUE-ROLL-COVER-CROCHET-PATTERN-9-TALL/331569262226?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=31482&meid=d17cae2f9bb94dd7a17d7d9a1ebf2901&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=331569262226


thanks  not that I'm going to make it or anything


----------



## oliviarussian

idris said:


> thanks  not that I'm going to make it or anything


No of course you're not!!!!!

Edit: But if you were.... Could you do something about those Pom Pom cheeks cos they bother me!!!


----------



## idris

actually looking at it properly for the first time not a bit sloshed on cheap wine like last night. It's not too bad. it looks like the cat is made separately then just attached and the toilet roll holder itself any combination of stitches .easy peasy lemon squeeze. Any of the cat crochets on revelry could be sewn on top, then it wouldn't have the strange lumps either


----------



## sarahecp

idris said:


> I'm just.wondering what's wrong with its face. Why does it have lumps?
> Anyone who gets HB In the secret Santa can PM Me.lol





oliviarussian said:


> No of course you're not!!!!!
> 
> Edit: But if you were.... Could you do something about those Pom Pom cheeks cos they bother me!!!


Pom Pom cheeks :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

That's his muzzle


----------



## Susan M

That's an amazing idea HB! I'd definitely like to make a blanket for the fete, and knowing I have to get it done will make me pull my finger out!


----------



## idris




----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> View attachment 234440
> View attachment 234444
> View attachment 234445
> View attachment 234446
> View attachment 234447


Have you ever tried the Amigurumi style for things like that? It's supposed to be much easier


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Have you ever tried the Amigurumi style for things like that? It's supposed to be much easier


Some of these were labelled animigrwhatsit no  I have never tried.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Some of these were labelled animigrwhatsit no  I have never tried.


I think it's all worked in a spiral there's a good blog about it, All About Ami


----------



## slartibartfast

This is a great site for amigurumi:
http://www.amigurumitogo.com/
Patterns are free and most come with youtube videos


----------



## idris

I'm sorry @huckybuck :Sorry Its official I need more wool . I've done 60 boarders you sent me 6 full balls and a most of a ball I have just over two balls left oops .:Bored


----------



## Citruspips

Popped on here for my weekly dose of inadequacy. I have to say the those crochet kittens are very cute did you make them or are they a planned project? The one with the ball is my favourite.

Now on a more serious note..and I'm sorry but it's got to be said:Shifty

I have to say though crochet loo roll holders? . That's got me seriously worried about you guys. There's crazy cat ladies but that might be taking things just a step too far... XX


----------



## idris

Citruspips said:


> Popped on here for my weekly dose of inadequacy. I have to say the those crochet kittens are very cute did you make them or are they a planned project? The one with the ball is my favourite.
> 
> Now on a more serious note..and I'm sorry but it's got to be said:Shifty
> 
> I have to say though crochet loo roll holders? . That's got me seriously worried about you guys. There's crazy cat ladies but that might be taking things just a step too far... XX


Sorry but you liked the kittens, and they are possibilities for the top of loo roll holders so that makes you culpable I'm afraid :Wacky


----------



## Citruspips

idris said:


> Sorry but you liked the kittens, and they are possibilities for the top of loo roll holders so that makes you culpable I'm afraid :Wacky


Nooooooo


----------



## mudgekin

The pom-poms really bother me, looks like they are at the wrong end. :Jawdrop


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> I'm sorry @huckybuck :Sorry Its official I need more wool . I've done 60 boarders you sent me 6 full balls and a most of a ball I have just over two balls left oops .:Bored


It's no problem @idris
I'll do anything to keep you sweet (loo roll loo roll loo roll) how many do you want me to order and I'll do it now xx


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> Now on a more serious note..and I'm sorry but it's got to be said:Shifty
> 
> I have to say though crochet loo roll holders? . That's got me seriously worried about you guys. There's crazy cat ladies but that might be taking things just a step too far... XX


There's absolutely nothing wrong with a crochet loo roll holder!!!

Or cat bum coasters!!!

Or tea cosies!!

http://www.misi.co.uk/gifts/119364/hand-knitted-cat-and-mouse-tea-cosy.html


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> It's no problem @idris
> I'll do anything to keep you sweet (loo roll loo roll loo roll) how many do you want me to order and I'll do it now xx


I don't know, four? They are only 50g each , the two I have will probably Finnish the squares but then I have two rows of boarder around the whole blanket. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> I don't know, four? They are only 50g each , the two I have will probably Finnish the squares but then I have two rows of boarder around the whole blanket. I'm not quite sure.


Shall I order 6 or 8 just in case? Any extra you will find a use for I'm sure!!!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> Shall I order 6 or 8 just in case? Any extra you will find a use for I'm sure!!!


 six perhaps, anything over and I can crochet you a cat jumper. :Cat​


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> six perhaps, anything over and I can crochet you a cat jumper. :Cat​


Oooh - Definitely ordering 8 then lol!!


----------



## Citruspips

Ha ha HB even I will confess that that tea cosy is cute!!


----------



## mudgekin

I'm so jealous, I would love to be able to crochet. I must learn. 

I've washed and dried the fabric for Uncle M's waistcoat. He is seriously nagging me about it. I've decided that I'm going to use some of my peacock blue silk for the back and maybe the lining. I will trace the pattern tomorrow and start to get a toile made up. I think I'll need to do that as I've never attempted a waistcoat and have no idea of the pitfalls. At least fir me I know the alterations to accommodate the barage balloon boobs for me.

I should have some fabric left over and can make a couple of cushions fir the ARC fete


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> I'm so jealous, I would love to be able to crochet. I must learn.
> 
> I've washed and dried the fabric for Uncle M's waistcoat. He is seriously nagging me about it. I've decided that I'm going to use some of my peacock blue silk for the back and maybe the lining. I will trace the pattern tomorrow and start to get a toile made up. I think I'll need to do that as I've never attempted a waistcoat and have no idea of the pitfalls. At least fir me I know the alterations to accommodate the barage balloon boobs for me.
> 
> I should have some fabric left over and can make a couple of cushions fir the ARC fete


Practice makes perfect, I practiced on my basket, I was gratefull for the chance before I did HBs, hers came out much better .making some cushions is a great idea, I still don't know what to make for the fete. X


----------



## huckybuck

Wool's ordered @idris 
Had to stop myself from looking at other colours - it's sooooo tempting!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck no wool yet sweetie. X


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I didn't make these, but thought I would share them. My sister made them for my birthday. A knitted Pusheen and a tiny crochet cat!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Shoshannah said:


> I didn't make these, but thought I would share them. My sister made them for my birthday. A knitted Pusheen and a tiny crochet cat!
> 
> View attachment 234998
> 
> 
> View attachment 234999


Oh they are so sweet! Thanks for sharing Shosh!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> @huckybuck no wool yet sweetie. X


Oh no!!! Just gone into my order history and I've only gone and sent it to myself - I was convinced I'd sent it to you! There's a parcel waiting for me at the Post office and I had no idea what it was - I bet this is it!!! I will see if I can pick it up in the morning and get it sent!! Sorry hun xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh they are so sweet! Thanks for sharing Shosh!





huckybuck said:


> Oh no!!! Just gone into my order history and I've only gone and sent it to myself - I was convinced I'd sent it to you! There's a parcel waiting for me at the Post office and I had no idea what it was - I bet this is it!!! I will see if I can pick it up in the morning and get it sent!! Sorry hun xx


I think she's had one too many G&Ts with Nanny....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> Oh no!!! Just gone into my order history and I've only gone and sent it to myself - I was convinced I'd sent it to you! There's a parcel waiting for me at the Post office and I had no idea what it was - I bet this is it!!! I will see if I can pick it up in the morning and get it sent!! Sorry hun xx


Sorry HB but I laughed!


----------



## huckybuck

@idris Doris I've reordered to send directly to you - it's quicker - I will simply return the wool sent here (just in case I can't get to the post office before Friday)


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> I think she's had one too many G&Ts with Nanny....





Shoshannah said:


> Sorry HB but I laughed!


Don't be so cheeky you pair!!


----------



## idris

@huckybuck really? lol well you have had a lot on your mind. It's ok I'm sewing together at the moment I've left long enough tails for that 

@Shoshannah that kitten is teeny, your sister is very clever


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> I think she's had one too many G&Ts with Nanny....


I agree I think her nanny is a bad influence lol


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

idris said:


> [USER=36647]@Shoshannah that kitten is teeny, your sister is very clever [/USER]




My sister is all kinds of awesome.

She crocheted a Pokemon mobile for her daughter just before she was born! I'll see if I can find a pic...

[ATTACH=full]235068._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## huckybuck

Your sister is amazing!!!! Her crochet is simply exquisite - the stitches are tiny and all perfect!!!


----------



## Soozi

Shoshannah said:


> I didn't make these, but thought I would share them. My sister made them for my birthday. A knitted Pusheen and a tiny crochet cat!
> 
> View attachment 234998
> 
> 
> View attachment 234999


My goodness they are sooooo cute!!! another clever cloggs!:Jawdropxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Wow that is adorable, very talented!


----------



## JaimeandBree

That looks like amigurumi to me which is why the stitches are so small and neat


----------



## idris

Wow! Well that's confirmed it she's fab


----------



## idris

@huckybuck hahaha! You really did order 8 ( the cheek of some people ) lol


----------



## huckybuck

Couldn't pass that chance up lol!!!!

Actually it's really a thank you so you can use whatever's left for any other projects you are doing. If you have something in mind (and I don't mean for me) and need more don't forget I haven't picked up the parcel yet so can always send another couple of balls!


----------



## idris

Well I am going to be making holly the sparkly grey jumper, if you measure who you think cream Arran would suit best , have look at that measurements required thread of mine if you can find it
Those are the measurements I need. no rush lol I'm still a bit bogged down with your squares


----------



## huckybuck

Holly???Sparkly grey jumper??????


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Holly???Sparkly grey jumper??????


You missed that!


----------



## huckybuck

Not a lot gets past me lol but this time it did!!! I must have been squirrelling away at something else!!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Has anybody seen these in your cat magazine?





You can download the template from www.yourcat.co.uk


----------



## JaimeandBree

daisysmama said:


> Has anybody seen these in your cat magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the template from www.yourcat.co.uk


Ooh they're cute DM, thanks for the link!


----------



## Soozi

JaimeandBree said:


> Ooh they're cute DM, thanks for the link!


@JaimeandBree Is shadow's blankie still in one piece today JB? lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Well my brother ended up bringing the pup home early meaning I had to get a wriggle on and finish his blankie! I went to visit yesterday and took lots of pictures 

Quite chuffed with the blanket, it's the same stitch as I've used for others but it's turned out much better, partly I think down to the better quality yarn, it's lovely and soft . It could have done with being blocked to straighten out the edges as they're curling a bit but I didn't have time and as it was for a puppy I figured it didn't really matter!

It has now been duly christened by being chewed and piddled on!

Anyway hope no one minds the doggy pics, but presenting Shadow and his new Blankie


----------



## JaimeandBree

Soozi said:


> @JaimeandBree Is shadow's blankie still in one piece today JB? lol!


Haha, God knows, I'll get an update later!!!


----------



## Susan M

He's gorgeous! Looks like he loves his blankie too!


----------



## idris

daisysmama said:


> Has anybody seen these in your cat magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the template from www.yourcat.co.uk


Aww I would feel like I was squashing a cat with a hot cuppa lol


----------



## Susan M

Think I'm almost ready to stick it together!









Just in time for summer when the girls get hot and I put some blankets away


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Think I'm almost ready to stick it together!
> View attachment 235745
> 
> 
> Just in time for summer when the girls get hot and I put some blankets away


A www it's looking lovely, can't wait to see the finished article Hun!


----------



## Susan M

Thank you  I love it, could have had it done ages ago if I got my act together! 3 more squares and I think that's big enough for kitties.


----------



## huckybuck

That is simply beautiful SusanM. The colours are lovely. Hope you manage to put it all together..all I managed was to put it away until Doris kindly stepped in!


----------



## Susan M

Thank you! I've watched a YouTube video and I think I'll be alright putting it together, sewing the ends in is going to drive me insane though! Wish I could just chop them off!


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> Think I'm almost ready to stick it together!
> View attachment 235745
> 
> 
> Just in time for summer when the girls get hot and I put some blankets away


They are very pretty squares , ends are a pig , HB left me nearly 200. I'm looking forward to the finished blanket. Are you going to do an edge around the whole blanket?


----------



## Susan M

idris said:


> They are very pretty squares , ends are a pig , HB left me nearly 200. I'm looking forward to the finished blanket. Are you going to do an edge around the whole blanket?


I think each of my squares has 4  Should have done them as I was going along! Yeah think I'll do a scalloped edging, I like that it's pretty.


----------



## huckybuck

I didn't know about seeing the ends in, I think I thought you just crocheted over them when you joined together....whoops! Sorry Doris! I could have done that myself xxx


----------



## Susan M

Omg make that 8 per square! Maybe this blanket will never be finished!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> I didn't know about seeing the ends in, I think I thought you just crocheted over them when you joined together....whoops! Sorry Doris! I could have done that myself xxx


@huckybuck  I am crocheting them in. I would not be without your endearing little foibles lol some of them lol
I'm actually at the stage of almost starting on your border. I would say that by this time tomorrow I will have it all sown together and have started the edge. Yay! If I get a shift on you might have it back very soon.


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> Omg make that 8 per square! Maybe this blanket will never be finished!


I love a scalloped edge too. Good choice.


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> @huckybuck  I am crocheting them in. I would not be without your endearing little foibles lol some of them lol
> I'm actually at the stage of almost starting on your border. I would say that by this time tomorrow I will have it all sown together and have started the edge. Yay! If I get a shift on you might have it back very soon.


I'm so excited!!!!!! Glad my foibles don't annoy you too much lol! Love the word foibles..FOIBLES sounds a bit like fur balls!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just ordered this yarn:








It's 100% bamboo, for P&M summer cooling blanket.


----------



## idris

Oooh that's s pretty. Can't wait to see it completed..


----------



## JaimeandBree

That looks lovely, nice and colourful


----------



## idris

Finished !!!! 

































I hope it's ok :Sorry I will post it on Monday . Just going out for a walk now . @huckybuck xxx


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> Finished !!!!
> View attachment 236085
> 
> View attachment 236086
> 
> View attachment 236087
> 
> View attachment 236088
> 
> 
> I hope it's ok :Sorry I will post it on Monday . Just going out for a walk now . @huckybuck xxx


Omg if only I had your talents! It is absolutely gorgeous @idris HB is going to be over the moon with it Hun! Really well done!
:Joyful xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Finished !!!!
> View attachment 236085
> 
> View attachment 236086
> 
> View attachment 236087
> 
> View attachment 236088
> 
> 
> I hope it's ok :Sorry I will post it on Monday . Just going out for a walk now . @huckybuck xxx


Oooh how did I miss this earlier! It's very pretty I'm sure HB will be delighted well done Hun xxx


----------



## Citruspips

JaimeandBree said:


> Well my brother ended up bringing the pup home early meaning I had to get a wriggle on and finish his blankie! I went to visit yesterday and took lots of pictures
> 
> Quite chuffed with the blanket, it's the same stitch as I've used for others but it's turned out much better, partly I think down to the better quality yarn, it's lovely and soft . It could have done with being blocked to straighten out the edges as they're curling a bit but I didn't have time and as it was for a puppy I figured it didn't really matter!
> 
> It has now been duly christened by being chewed and piddled on!
> 
> Anyway hope no one minds the doggy pics, but presenting Shadow and his new Blankie
> 
> View attachment 235477
> 
> 
> View attachment 235478
> 
> 
> View attachment 235479
> 
> 
> View attachment 235481
> 
> 
> View attachment 235482
> 
> 
> View attachment 235483


Never mind the puppy (ok I admit he's very cute) the real question that seems to have gone unasked is where did you @JaimeandBree get those gorgeous kitty slippers?


----------



## huckybuck

A www @idris it's absolutely lovely! I can't believe it's finished! Thrilled to bits with it....you've done an amazing job and I'm so grateful! Can't thank you enough Hun xxxxx


----------



## idris

Thanks @Soozi and @JaimeandBree







I'm glad it's ok @huckybuck I have four balls left ​


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Citruspips I got them for going to the get together, fiver on EBay, absolute bargain! Here's the link:-http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141583831816?nav=SEARCH

Wish they'd get the other colours back in stock, I love them!


----------



## slartibartfast

It will be a pillow, Mystique likes it already:


----------



## idris

Aww that's oober lovely . How did you do the butterfly is beautiful?


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> It will be a pillow, Mystique likes it already:
> View attachment 236204


That is simply gorgeous SB as beautiful as Mystique is lol can we see a picture of it without her on it to get the full effect


----------



## JaimeandBree

What stitch is that I love the texture?


----------



## idris

For the ark.fete I've decided to make some pairs of crochet baby shoes . Here's my first pair little pink sandals 
















Do you think such things will sell well?


----------



## slartibartfast

idris said:


> Aww that's oober lovely . How did you do the butterfly is beautiful?


There's a video on youtube:


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> What stitch is that I love the texture?


It's shell stitch.
There will be also flower and two leaves, hope cats will love it.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> For the ark.fete I've decided to make some pairs of crochet baby shoes . Here's my first pair little pink sandals
> View attachment 236210
> 
> View attachment 236211
> 
> Do you think such things will sell well?


They're lovely Hun, I think they will sell, I'd buy them if I had a wee one!

I'm making some blankets (one trick pony lol) for the fete will post some pics when they're done

I promise after the latest round of blankets I'll try something different, I will probably have a go at the cat basket, been well jel ever since I gave @idris the pattern and she made them lol


----------



## Susan M

idris said:


> For the ark.fete I've decided to make some pairs of crochet baby shoes . Here's my first pair little pink sandals
> View attachment 236210
> 
> View attachment 236211
> 
> Do you think such things will sell well?


 I saw something similar on FB the other day, I think they're adorable!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> For the ark.fete I've decided to make some pairs of crochet baby shoes . Here's my first pair little pink sandals
> View attachment 236210
> 
> View attachment 236211
> 
> Do you think such things will sell well?


To die for!!!! (Thinks to herself I wonder if they would fit Little H…..) seriously they are so cute!

And I just love the butterfly SBF!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> To die for!!!! (Thinks to herself I wonder if they would fit Little H…..) seriously they are so cute!
> 
> And I just love the butterfly SBF!!


Hahaha, oh we must get some Mary Janes on the go for Little H!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

OMG!
I've spent two evenings <I'm thirty for crying out loud, I should have a real LIFE at weekends > reading the whole thread and I'm soooooo jealous of everything you ladies create!
Wish I had any sort of manual talent, you make me feel so useless :Banghead


----------



## Citruspips

@Joy84 I have a nosey on this thread most weekends I can reassure you that after a while you do get used to feeling totally inadequate


----------



## Joy84

Citruspips said:


> @Joy84 I have a nosey on this thread most weekends I can reassure you that after a while you do get used to feeling totally inadequate


@Citruspips glad I'm not alone!
I learnt knitting <basic, very basic...> in primary school, tried again twice in my adult life, first was a complete fail, second gave me hope of actually achieving something- wanted to knit blankies for @Azriel391 kitties for SS- got about 3/4 of the first one and lost the will to live- it just takes me ages!

Oh! I once made a sock monkey!
Posted a pic on facebook and a friend of mine commented that it looks like a cow/sheep hybrid :Wideyed


----------



## Azriel391

Joy84 said:


> @Citruspips glad I'm notalone!
> I learnt knitting <basic, very basic...> in primary school, tried again twice in my adult life, first was a complete fail, second gave me hope of actually achieving something- wanted to knit blankies for @Azriel391 kitties for SS- got about 3/4 of the first one and lost the will to live- it just takes me ages!
> 
> Oh! I once made a sock monkey!
> Posted a pic on facebook and a friend of mine commented that it looks like a cow/sheep hybrid :Wideyed


ooohhh you've fessed now @Joy84 Oscar says he needs a snuggly blanky more than ever now fish out you 3/4 he's got his paws crossed xxx


----------



## QOTN

Citruspips said:


> @Joy84 I have a nosey on this thread most weekends I can reassure you that after a while you do get used to feeling totally inadequate


I have followed this thread from the beginning, when I thought what a good opportunity it would be to obtain sympathy and perhaps a few tips for a couple of incompetents who are obliged to make cat toys for our club stall after the brilliant craftswoman who was in charge of our welfare fundraising had to give up.

At the beginning, those without all these talents were encouraged to post their efforts and I thought I would take some pics of our current stock and ask for advice and suggestions. Before I had a chance to find my camera, the whole thing had got out of hand. I still read every post but with a sort of hopeless admiration (I cannot describe the feeling) before I struggle to motivate myself to finish my current task which is catnip fleece fish and birds for our next show. (I can see my inspiration for Sid the Squid's baby daughter receding further and further into the distance.)

I still love to see all the pics!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Can I just say, everyone please join in no matter what your skill level!

I have improved a lot since the beginning (I think/hope) but am still in awe at the talents of some of our more skilled contributers, I also haven't graduated from rectangles yet so have a lot to learn 

Also all of the regular posters on this thread are lovely and I'm sure would be willing to share any tips they have, @idris has been very helpful to me 

Also, to the novice knitters, I believe crochet is easier to pick up and you see quicker results (I know this is true because my mum who can knit can't believe how quickly my crochet works up) so give it a bash! I may give knitting a go one day but I actually prefer the textures you get with crochet  xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Joy84 said:


> OMG!
> I've spent two evenings <I'm thirty for crying out loud, I should have a real LIFE at weekends > reading the whole thread and I'm soooooo jealous of everything you ladies create!
> Wish I had any sort of manual talent, you make me feel so useless :Banghead


P.S I'm thirty too and spend a lot of my weekends reading PF and crocheting, it's all good


----------



## huckybuck

QOTN said:


> I have followed this thread from the beginning, when I thought what a good opportunity it would be to obtain sympathy and perhaps a few tips for a couple of incompetents who are obliged to make cat toys for our club stall after the brilliant craftswoman who was in charge of our welfare fundraising had to give up.
> 
> At the beginning, those without all these talents were encouraged to post their efforts and I thought I would take some pics of our current stock and ask for advice and suggestions. Before I had a chance to find my camera, the whole thing had got out of hand. I still read every post but with a sort of hopeless admiration (I cannot describe the feeling) before I struggle to motivate myself to finish my current task which is catnip fleece fish and birds for our next show. (I can see my inspiration for Sid the Squid's baby daughter receding further and further into the distance.)
> 
> I still love to see all the pics!


I'm in the same boat QOTN, I'm a complete incompetant as the 96 all the same crochet squares never finished should tell you. I too feel in awe of all the adorable things on here but it is inspiration for me to try harder!!! I won't be embarrassed by whatever I attempt to make next however it turns out. And I know I will have super encouragement and help if required from all the amazingly talented crafters when I need it. So come on. Let's see your catnip fleece fish. I need ideas for cat toys too!


----------



## idris

Fabulous fleece fish I can't wait  Bring em on. Pretty please :Sorry


----------



## slartibartfast

Pillow is finished, cats approve!!!
My phone has a crapmera, I will post better picture tomorrow:


----------



## Susan M

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Pillow is finished, cats approve!!!
> My phone has a crapmera, I will post better picture tomorrow:
> View attachment 236458


Wow, just wow. You are incredibly talented SB


----------



## idris

Wow that's very intricate stitch work .







I'm loving it .


----------



## slartibartfast

Flower, leaves and butterfly patterns are from this site:
http://sheruknitting.com/
Patterns with youtube videos, I love them!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh that is so clever SBF!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## huckybuck

Have a guess what I got today??????
I absolutely adore it. I am so grateful to Doris (sorry) @idris for helping me out and finishing it. Not least stitching in all the ends!! And adding lovely edging and borders. It just looks amazing and doesn't smell of wet sheep at all! Little H has decide it's his as usual. Though at one point he tried to clean it and then eat it so I'm not sure if he thought it was alive.

Gracie had a brief go as well.


----------



## Susan M

Oh it looks gorgeous! Team effort well done ladies!


----------



## JaimeandBree

It's absolutely gorgeous! Well done both of you!


----------



## idris

That's made my night , it looks better at yours than it did at mine . I'm so happy you like it .


----------



## huckybuck

I really think they are going to love it!! And I'm sure I'll get more pics!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mystique likes her new pillow:


----------



## Reets

There are some beautiful things on here, ladies, so lovely. I think I will have to learn to crochet - what lovely blankets have been made. However, I think I am a total incompetent. Perhaps we need a PF craft weekend so the more talented can teach the rest of us how it is done. Those of you who have learned to crochet - did you go to classes, or is there a book you could recommend? When I go to the cat rescue I love it when there are crocheted blankets in the cats pens - it means someone has taken the time and trouble to make something for the cats and I know that they are made with love. It makes me want to cry (but in a good way).

I have a confession too. I am a craft addict. My addiction is lace making (have done this for about 33 years) and embroidery (for longer, but with a big gap). I am studying for the Royal School of Needlework Certificate in Hand Embroidery and my first piece is being assessed today (eek!). Whilst no cats are in the piece (unless you count the lion), the whole work is themed around our cats. It is a tree of life, and the elements in the tree each represent one of our cats who is no longer with us, and a flower (heartsease) on the ground celebrates Lewis, who most certainly is. The lion in the piece respresents the white lion of whipsnade (a hill carving) who looks over the spot where our cats ashes are scattered, and we like to think he takes care of them for us now.

I won't have any photos till the piece is back from assessment and then exhibition, but will post a photo when I get the piece back if any one would like to see it.


----------



## huckybuck

Wow that sounds amazing Reets!
Really look forward to seeing a picture of it.

I am self taught in crochet. I bought a vintage ladybird children's book (How to crochet) along with an adult how to crochet book and took it from there. I decided to do squares (cream blanket) but stuck with the same colour so it was easier. Finished the squares but the Idris had to help me with the sewing together and edging. 

I am now attempting another cat blanket (started last night) with something called ripple stitch - just chains, double and treble crochet. I will post pics later.
It's a bit wonky and lumpy but on its way lol!!


----------



## Susan M

Wow that sounds amazing! If you can do intricate work like that I'm sure you'd find crochet a doddle!
I am very much a beginner and heave learnt from watching YouTube!

Really want to make one thing at least for The Arcs fete and just realised how soon it is, Annelis your blanket is being abandoned for now!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Reets that sounds gorgeous, we will definitely need to see pictures!

@Susan M what are you going to make? I'm working on some kitty blankets liken the one I did for the pup


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> @Susan M what are you going to make? I'm working on some kitty blankets liken the one I did for the pup


Those blankets are lovely! I'm doing blankets too because I can't do anything else lol! Stripe ones, think I can bang them out fairly quick, I have just started


----------



## idris

Greetings @Reets . Crochet is easier to do than knitting in my opinion. I learnt from YouTube and a book called stitch and bitch. Woolly wonders on you tube is very well paced for learners. Can't wait to see your embroidery I'm a freestyle embroidery person myself , I can't do cross stitch to save my life I get frustrated lol. I would also love to see some of your lace. I recently came into possession of some lace made by my husband's deceased grandmother in Sweden it's one of my treasures .


----------



## idris

@slartibartfast She's looking up as if to say " seriously? I'm allowed on it ,? Are you quite sure?"


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Greetings @Reets . Crochet is easier to do than knitting in my opinion. I learnt from YouTube and a book called stitch and bitch. Woolly wonders on you tube is very well paced for learners. Can't wait to see your embroidery I'm a freestyle embroidery person myself , I can't do cross stitch to save my life I get frustrated lol. I would also love to see some of your lace. I recently came into possession of some lace made by my husband's deceased grandmother in Sweden it's one of my treasures .


Did I read that right? "Stitch and Bitch"? Lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

JaimeandBree said:


> Did I read that right? "Stitch and Bitch"? Lol!!!


I did read it right- Stitch n Bitch - the Happy Hooker!










LMAO I have GOT to get this


----------



## Susan M

It's very difficult to crochet with sticky hot hands!


----------



## idris

@JaimeandBree it's not as funny on the inside tho lol


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @JaimeandBree it's not as funny on the inside tho lol


I don't care - we're all hookers lol and happy about it


----------



## Susan M

Made a good start today I think!









Hope to make a boys one and a neutral one if I get chance. Hope the people going to this fete like crochet!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Made a good start today I think!
> View attachment 236551
> 
> 
> Hope to make a boys one and a neutral one if I get chance. Hope the people going to this fete like crochet!


That will be lovely 

I know, it will be a bit of a bummer of they don't! At least if our blankets don't sell Sally can use them for the rescue cats though


----------



## Susan M

That's exactly what I thought! They'll be used by someone I'm sure!


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> Made a good start today I think!
> View attachment 236551
> 
> 
> Hope to make a boys one and a neutral one if I get chance. Hope the people going to this fete like crochet!


That's beautiful! You're all so quick!


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> Made a good start today I think!
> View attachment 236551
> 
> 
> Hope to make a boys one and a neutral one if I get chance. Hope the people going to this fete like crochet!


It's very pretty x


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> That's beautiful! You're all so quick!


 I spent hours 



idris said:


> It's very pretty x


 Thank you!


----------



## idris

How big are you making your blankets for the fete my lovelies the baby shoes are a bit too subjective an item to send I think . The sandals I made were to small for next doors 4 month old and I do not want the arc to be left with something they can't use if it won't sell. I will send a couple of pairs but will make a blanket too. So I would love to know how big yours will be x


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Susan M

I'll measure when I get home, I chained 75 across to start if that helps lol, not huge but big enough for a kitty I'm going with.


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 236567


That looks lovely! Love the colour.


----------



## Reets

JaimeandBree said:


> I don't care - we're all hookers lol and happy about it


Right, I have to get a copy of this book! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## Reets

Some more beautiful work here.

Idris, I am relieved to hear crochet is easier than knitting, thank you


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you Reets - if I can pick it up (at least the basics) anyone can lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@idris I'll measure when I get home if I can find a tape lol but if you look back to the pics of the puppy blanket my ones for the ARC are the same size, not sure if the pics will give you an idea of the size. I chained 70 across but the wool is quite chunky so probably a bit wider than if you chain 70 in DK or similar.

@huckybuck that's coming along nicely, the colour is gorgeous!


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 236567


It's very pretty HB . I like the mottled effect of the yarn. It's not looking lumpy at all .


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> It's very pretty HB . I like the mottled effect of the yarn. It's not looking lumpy at all .


Thanks Doris. 
I chained 130 across so it's a bit bigger than I expected lol! But should be ok for a M/C.
I went and got some more wool today though, as I have feeling I will need quite a lot to even get it to a square..and I've realised it will need a border of sorts so any recommendations on the easiest that will go with the stitch will be gratefully received.


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Thanks Doris.
> I chained 130 across so it's a bit bigger than I expected lol! But should be ok for a M/C.
> I went and got some more wool today though, as I have feeling I will need quite a lot to even get it to a square..and I've realised it will need a border of sorts so any recommendations on the easiest that will go with the stitch will be gratefully received.


I think you will need a fair bit of wool to get make a blanket if you've chained that many across, unless you want a very long skinny blanket lol!

If you just want an edging to tidy it up and nothing fancy the most basic edging is just to double crochet right around (you can do it just the once or a few rounds if you want a thicker edging). The one I made for pup is just once around double crochet. I think you can do this no matter what stitch you've used for the main piece. If you want something fancier then Doris will have to advise as I'm yet to attempt anything more complicated!

ETA:- if you do do a double crochet edging, you need to do three DCs in each corner to get around the corner or it will pucker up. I think you need to do something similar with any edging


----------



## Susan M

50cm across mine is, just under 20"


----------



## JaimeandBree

For everyone working on bits and bobs for the ARC fete, Sally has posted on her thread that she would ideally like any items by around 23rd July


----------



## Susan M

Think I'm going to have to start again  Don't know what I was doing on one side but it's got a big lump poking out 








Poop!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Think I'm going to have to start again  Don't know what I was doing on one side but it's got a big lump poking out
> View attachment 236606
> 
> Poop!


Aw that's happened to me before Hun! Looks like you've dropped a stitch or two and accidentally decreased. I don't think you need to start entirely from scratch though just go back to the bit where it starts to go wrong  x


----------



## Susan M

Over half of it is wrong isn't it! Rubbish! I was impressed how to quick I was getting it done as well lol, never mind, will have another go tomorrow.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Over half of it is wrong isn't it! Rubbish! I was impressed how to quick I was getting it done as well lol, never mind, will have another go tomorrow.


It looks to me like the third cream row up from the bottom is where you've dropped a stitch. Or it could be you forgot the turning chain! Don't worry Hun it's easily done, the girl who taught the class said that a lot of people end up with triangles instead of rectangles at first lol!


----------



## Susan M

Lol that's hilarious! Think I know what I was doing wrong and rectified it but too late. That was a practice run clearly


----------



## idris

You seem to have ended on a half cluster at the end of every row should it not be a alternate half cluster and full cluster? I feel for you having to undo it


----------



## Susan M

Yep, I think I've got the cluster of one and cluster of two alternating right, but into the next space I don't think I did my cluster of 3 and that's how it's decreased :/ Not sure I can be bothered to undo I might start again!


----------



## idris

I love undoing crochet tho I take sneaky delight In it. Same for completed jigsaws last piece goes in and I'm itching to destroy lol


----------



## Susan M

Lol! I've tied all the ends so I don't know how easy it'll be! I'll give it a go!


----------



## Susan M

My sincerest apologies to the person that buys this, if they buy it that is! 









Claw in the leg :Arghh Must be time to trim the talons.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> My sincerest apologies to the person that buys this, if they buy it that is!
> View attachment 236627
> 
> 
> Claw in the leg :Arghh Must be time to trim the talons.


Yes that looks familiar...


----------



## Susan M

Here's where I went wrong!










Missed that hole!


----------



## idris

Bummer  looks quick and easy tho so climb back on that there horse . Lol. I too have a fluffy hindrance and not a fluffy helper .


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I feel for you @Susan M that's my worst nightmare!
I keep measuring evrytime I turn to check it all looks ok. So far so good…it's actually straighter the more I'm doing but I think the pattern is quite forgiving so you can rectify mistakes as they happen and not really notice.

Grace keeps running off with the actual crochet piece and Little H is gobbing all over the wool - lovely!


----------



## Susan M

I had to undo about 3/4's of it, but it's done and I'm cracking on with rebuilding it! Looking like it's okay so far!

Lol Grace! Isn't it lovely trying to work with soggy wool!


----------



## Matrod

Not a cat related item but I finally finished my rag quilt last night, it took ages!!










I am now armed with wool & a crochet hook in attempt to learn how to do that, it will prove tricky with a cat ensconced on my lap most of time who likes to attack anything that moves!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Matrod said:


> Not a cat related item but I finally finished my rag quilt last night, it took ages!!
> 
> View attachment 236668
> 
> 
> I am now armed with wool & a crochet hook in attempt to learn how to do that, it will prove tricky with a cat ensconced on my lap most of time who likes to attack anything that moves!


Lovely Matrod! It doesn't have to be cat related, you can show us any kind of work on here


----------



## huckybuck

What a beautiful quilt. It looks very New England/Amish. Stunning!


----------



## idris

Matrod said:


> Not a cat related item but I finally finished my rag quilt last night, it took ages!!
> 
> View attachment 236668
> 
> 
> I am now armed with wool & a crochet hook in attempt to learn how to do that, it will prove tricky with a cat ensconced on my lap most of time who likes to attack anything that moves!


Wow that's a cracker ! It's lovely


----------



## slartibartfast

Mystique is helping again! With Potter's birthday present, big elephant:


----------



## slartibartfast

Oh, and that pink thing with little owls is Potter's last year birthday pillow:


----------



## slartibartfast

slartibartfast said:


> Oh, and that pink thing with little owls is Potter's last year birthday pillow:
> View attachment 236701


And that other thing is "Blood of Olympus" by Rick Riordan, from my local library. The best library ever, they even keep dog treats there, if someone comes with a dog, very dog friendly library. And they love cats, always asking about Potter and Mystique.


----------



## huckybuck

That pink pillow with owls is just lovely you are so talented JKF


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> That pink pillow with owls is just lovely you are so talented JKF


These owls are really easy to make, here's the pattern:
http://bunnymummy-jacquie.blogspot.co.nz/2013/01/easy-crochet-owl-tutorial.html


----------



## slartibartfast

Stitch used for the owls pillow is from this video:


----------



## alixtaylor

Hello crafters! 

I spent some of this afternoon sewing catnip pillows for the ARC fete. They are filled with Kong catnip so nice and strong! Luna already tried to run off with one so now have them in a zip lock bag. Trying to decide what to do next maybe neckerchiefs or some catnip mice.


----------



## idris

alixtaylor said:


> Hello crafters!
> 
> I spent some of this afternoon sewing catnip pillows for the ARC fete. They are filled with Kong catnip so nice and strong! Luna already tried to run off with one so now have them in a zip lock bag. Trying to decide what to do next maybe neckerchiefs or some catnip mice.
> 
> View attachment 236841
> View attachment 236843


They are lovely you make me sad that I can't go to the actuall fete and snaffle one lol


----------



## Susan M

They look amazing!


----------



## JaimeandBree

alixtaylor said:


> Hello crafters!
> 
> I spent some of this afternoon sewing catnip pillows for the ARC fete. They are filled with Kong catnip so nice and strong! Luna already tried to run off with one so now have them in a zip lock bag. Trying to decide what to do next maybe neckerchiefs or some catnip mice.
> 
> View attachment 236841
> View attachment 236843


They're lovely I'd definitely buy some!


----------



## Joy84

idris said:


> How big are you making your blankets for the fete my lovelies the baby shoes are a bit too subjective an item to send I think . The sandals I made were to small for next doors 4 month old and I do not want the arc to be left with something they can't use if it won't sell. I will send a couple of pairs but will make a blanket too. So I would love to know how big yours will be x


I wouldn't worry about things not selling at the fete, Sally can always advertise them on the rescue facebook page afterwards- I'm sure she'll be able to make use of them one way or another!
Really well done everyone for doing something for the fete- you're fab!


----------



## cats galore

Thankyou so much everyone for what you are doing for the fete  It's not long now and I have so much to organise. I've now had the go ahead off Pets At Home to do fundraising in the local store every two months too. I don't know where to begin with it all lol. I have had huge vets bills again recently what with Willow and his broken hip etc so this fete is definitely needed right now. It's so sad though here in my home right now as we have a kitten who may lose both his eyes I'm devastated at this thought...maybe some one here could offer him a very special forever home when he is well again x


----------



## JaimeandBree

cats galore said:


> Thankyou so much everyone for what you are doing for the fete  It's not long now and I have so much to organise. I've now had the go ahead off Pets At Home to do fundraising in the local store every two months too. I don't know where to begin with it all lol. I have had huge vets bills again recently what with Willow and his broken hip etc so this fete is definitely needed right now. It's so sad though here in my home right now as we have a kitten who may lose both his eyes I'm devastated at this thought...maybe some one here could offer him a very special forever home when he is well again x


Hopefully any little thing we can do will help Sally, even if the blankets don't sell they can be out to good use in the rescue. Sorry to hear about the little kitten, what is wrong with his eyes?


----------



## JaimeandBree

@huckybuck @idris just wondering what wool it was you used for the cream granny blanket? I'm think of doing a granny blanket for my bedroom, probsbky in a few different shades. I was considering Debbie Bliss cashmerino as I used that at the class I took and it is lovely to work with.


----------



## huckybuck

We used the sublime natural aran from wool warehouse.
http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/sublime-natural-aran-ecru-429-50g 
Some lovely colours too.


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> We used the sublime natural aran from wool warehouse.
> http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/sublime-natural-aran-ecru-429-50g
> Some lovely colours too.


Thanks Hun


----------



## Joy84

Hello hookers 
I've got some new words for you, I think @huckybuck especially might like 
So you get some beautiful, new wool, how do you feel?
WOOLGASMIC!
You might even have a ...
WOOLGASM 

Hope it's late enough to be this rude :Wacky


----------



## JaimeandBree

Joy84 said:


> Hello hookers
> I've got some new words for you, I think @huckybuck especially might like
> So you get some beautiful, new wool, how do you feel?
> WOOLGASMIC!
> You might even have a ...
> WOOLGASM
> 
> Hope it's late enough to be this rude :Wacky


Hahaha, love it! Quite appropriate for happy hookers like us!


----------



## Torin.

Given I'm stuck indoors for the foreseeable future, I'm trying to get back into crafty things. I've not done any crochet for 2-3 years. I made a (somewhat disabled) tortoise last night. It's possible that it may well end up with Flicka!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Torin said:


> Given I'm stuck indoors for the foreseeable future, I'm trying to get back into crafty things. I've not done any crochet for 2-3 years. I made a (somewhat disabled) tortoise last night. It's possible that it may well end up with Flicka!


 May we see a picture please, it's mandatory you know!


----------



## JaimeandBree

I have (attempted) to update my original post on the first page to include a UK/US conversion chart - I thought it would be easiest to put it there to make it quick to find - but it has gone a bit awry so bear with me! I think it will be useful to have a quick reference guide 

Edit:- it is now readable but not quite in the right "chart" format, silly forum won't let me do it, so there is also now a link to the website I took it from as well


----------



## SaraCat

Your crafts are amazing! Personally I love to wet felt toys for the cats (mice, balls, snakes), I'll get some pictures if you'd like to see them and I've recently moved onto felt cat caves. The neighbourhood cat is modeling. 




  








Pod8




__
SaraCat


__
Jul 7, 2015











  








Pod7




__
SaraCat


__
Jul 7, 2015











  








Pod5




__
SaraCat


__
Jul 7, 2015











  








Pod




__
SaraCat


__
Jul 7, 2015


----------



## Torin.

JaimeandBree said:


> May we see a picture please, it's mandatory you know!


He looks even more wonky in the photo xD


----------



## huckybuck

Torin said:


> He looks even more wonky in the photo xD


That is simply the cutest little thing….wonder if you can make tiny cats?


----------



## QOTN

Torin said:


> He looks even more wonky in the photo xD


I think a wonky tortoise would be very popular on our club welfare stall. Our crochet person is fed up with luridly coloured baby mice and rattly octopus (especially the latter since they are very hard to crochet round a rattly ball.) Any chance of a pattern please?


----------



## Torin.

He's a HappyBerry one:
http://happyberrycrochet.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/how-to-crochet-baby-turtle-yarn-scrap.html


----------



## slartibartfast

QOTN said:


> I think a wonky tortoise would be very popular on our club welfare stall. Our crochet person is fed up with luridly coloured baby mice and rattly octopus (especially the latter since they are very hard to crochet round a rattly ball.) Any chance of a pattern please?


Is rattly ball a ball with a rattle? You can always use a Kinder Egg plastic container with some beads or other stuff inside. Just hide it in the middle of the stuffing. Works well, there's one inside P&M bear:








and a big one inside this cat:


----------



## huckybuck

That is simply the cutest thing!!! Wonder if you can make tiny cats?


slartibartfast said:


> and a big one inside this cat:
> View attachment 237107


OH SBF - he's amazing!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Torin I love the tortoise, he's fab!

@slartibartfast words cannot express how much I love the fat cat! Is that an amigurumi pattern!?


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> @Torin I love the tortoise, he's fab!
> 
> @slartibartfast words cannot express how much I love the fat cat! Is that an amigurumi pattern!?


I think there's a pattern somewhere, I made notes while doing it (it's my own idea for amigurumi), I just don't know where they are.


----------



## QOTN

slartibartfast said:


> Is rattly ball a ball with a rattle? You can always use a Kinder Egg plastic container with some beads or other stuff inside. Just hide it in the middle of the stuffing. Works well, there's one inside P&M bear:
> and a big one inside this cat:


You are way out of our league I am afraid. We had a job lot of manufactured toys for the stall as well as our handmade toys. We know balls are not that popular so they were made into octopus. They all had bells inside, hence the name.(The sound was not really melodius enough to refer to as bells and anyway, belly octopus does not somehow have the same appeal.)


----------



## Matrod

Not a sewing or crochet but I'm continuing work on a painting on my wall today, it's proving difficult as Matilda is trying to 'help', I've a bit of an obsession with herons!










I'm not happy with the black bits coming off it's head so they'll have to go then I plan on adding more detail.


----------



## huckybuck

It's really good Matrod!!! I quite like the black bits as it draws your attention to the head.


----------



## idris

It's Lovely . I'm not minding the wisps either. But I know what what you mean when your not happy with something it has to go .


----------



## JaimeandBree

@alixtaylor I just got an email for Love Crochet magazine and look who's on the front cover in his baby bear ears! Vivi's getting real famous!



















Not sure if any of the other kittys are featured inside, I might be buying the mag so I'll let you all know if there are!


----------



## alixtaylor

JaimeandBree said:


> @alixtaylor I just got an email for Love Crochet magazine and look who's on the front cover in his baby bear ears! Vivi's getting real famous!
> 
> View attachment 237327
> 
> 
> View attachment 237328
> 
> 
> Not sure if any of the other kittys are featured inside, I might be buying the mag so I'll let you all know if there are!


haha amazing- he is such a super star! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## idris

My fete blanket is finished hoorah!  It ended up 90cm x 70cm
I'm going to.try and make a couple of pairs of baby shoes to go with it.



















It looks much nicer in natural light the red is too poppy in artificial light.
Hope it's worthy . :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> My fete blanket is finished hoorah!  It ended up 90cm x 70cm
> I'm going to.try and make a couple of pairs of baby shoes to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 237353
> 
> 
> View attachment 237354
> 
> 
> It looks much nicer in natural light the red is too poppy in artificial light.
> Hope it's worthy . :Cat


That's gorgeous @idris I love the colours  well done you!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> That's gorgeous @idris I love the colours  well done you!


Thanks my dearie x


----------



## huckybuck

Beautiflu Doris!!!!! You are so talented - how you can just whip one out like that is beyond me!!!!


----------



## Susan M

Oh wow that is gorgeous! You will put ours to shame lol!


----------



## idris

no it won't lol I can't wait to see everything people come up with .


----------



## Matrod

idris said:


> My fete blanket is finished hoorah!  It ended up 90cm x 70cm
> I'm going to.try and make a couple of pairs of baby shoes to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 237353
> 
> 
> View attachment 237354
> 
> 
> It looks much nicer in natural light the red is too poppy in artificial light.
> Hope it's worthy . :Cat


That's amazing :Smug


----------



## Reets

I am happy to be able to share my Jacobean Crewel work with you sooner than I expected. I received the assessment results yesterday and am pleased to say I got 92% in the assessment (distinction level, apparently), and my work has been chosen by the Royal School of Needlework to be put on their facebook site to advertise the exhibition that begins in Rugby tomorrow.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Royal-School-of-Needlework/185840784788771


----------



## JaimeandBree

Reets said:


> View attachment 237438
> View attachment 237439
> 
> 
> I am happy to be able to share my Jacobean Crewel work with you sooner than I expected. I received the assessment results yesterday and am pleased to say I got 92% in the assessment (distinction level, apparently), and my work has been chosen by the Royal School of Needlework to be put on their facebook site to advertise the exhibition that begins in Rugby tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Royal-School-of-Needlework/185840784788771


Wow.... That is a work of art! Well done on your assessment


----------



## idris

Reets said:


> View attachment 237438
> View attachment 237439
> 
> 
> I am happy to be able to share my Jacobean Crewel work with you sooner than I expected. I received the assessment results yesterday and am pleased to say I got 92% in the assessment (distinction level, apparently), and my work has been chosen by the Royal School of Needlework to be put on their facebook site to advertise the exhibition that begins in Rugby tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Royal-School-of-Needlework/185840784788771


Wow that's bang on one of my life's loves. It's absolutely stunning . There doesn't look a stitch out of place . The design is lush.







very well done!


----------



## alixtaylor

Finished the mice for the fete! Some have wonky eyes, but overall quite happy with them. Luna just LOVES the Kong catnip she been lying next to me while I made them sniffing and rolling on everything!


----------



## huckybuck

Just the cutest little meeces!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

They are gorgeous, bet they sell well!


----------



## idris

alixtaylor said:


> Finished the mice for the fete! Some have wonky eyes, but overall quite happy with them. Luna just LOVES the Kong catnip she been lying next to me while I made them sniffing and rolling on everything!
> 
> View attachment 237542
> View attachment 237543
> View attachment 237544


The mice are brill .I Love their ears .


----------



## Susan M

Those mice are gorgeous Alix!


----------



## JaimeandBree

The lovely little wool shop where I took the crochet class a few weeks ago is closing down, very sad 

I didn't have any qualms about picking the carcass at their closing down sale though, and nabbed myself a few bargains at 60% off!


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> The lovely little wool shop where I took the crochet class a few weeks ago is closing down, very sad
> 
> I didn't have any qualms about picking the carcass at their closing down sale though, and nabbed myself a few bargains at 60% off!
> 
> View attachment 237759


I'm drooling now...


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> I'm drooling now...


I know, gorgeous stuff, wish it had been payday coz I could have bought so much more!


----------



## huckybuck

That wool is divine!!! Are they online??


----------



## JaimeandBree

Yep, here's the link! http://www.woolandco.co.uk

Sitting on my hands to stop myself buying any more, I've yarn coming out of my ears at the moment! They still have a fair bit left though this is the first day of the sale and she said it had been quite busy, so hurry hurry hurry lol!


----------



## Susan M

Wow amazing discounts on there!

Finally finished a blanket for the fete! Had no time over the weekend, but I'm really hoping I can get at least one more done before they need sending next week.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Wow amazing discounts on there!
> 
> Finally finished a blanket for the fete! Had no time over the weekend, but I'm really hoping I can get at least one more done before they need sending next week.
> 
> View attachment 237764
> 
> 
> View attachment 237765


Aww that is really pretty, well done


----------



## huckybuck

Aww that's lovely SusanM perfect for a kitty or a baby!!

I've had to cheat a little as just had not enough time so I've sent a couple of crochet kits for beginners to Sally for her stall!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hearts-and-flowers-crochet-garland-kit-/351379339139

and a couple of square kits too.


----------



## huckybuck

Can someone tell me what worsted is equivalent to in terms of weight? Is it DK or Aran? 
Also sportsweight?


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Can someone tell me what worsted is equivalent to in terms of weight? Is it DK or Aran?
> Also sportsweight?


Worsted I think is equivalent to Aran, the worsted and arans I bought today are the same thickness. Sport weight is quite thin, thinner than DK.


----------



## huckybuck

Brill thanks JB was going to go for the sport weight but that's too thin! Off to look at worsted.


----------



## idris

My last make for the fete I'm going to post tomorrow


----------



## Susan M

They are adorable!


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> My last make for the fete I'm going to post tomorrow
> View attachment 237867


Awwww Gracie would look so cute in those!! They are just the prettiest little soft shoes.


----------



## JaimeandBree

JaimeandBree said:


> Yep, here's the link! http://www.woolandco.co.uk
> 
> Sitting on my hands to stop myself buying any more, I've yarn coming out of my ears at the moment! They still have a fair bit left though this is the first day of the sale and she said it had been quite busy, so hurry hurry hurry lol!


Just had an email to say everything is now reduced to a £1, there's not much left but though I'd let you all know in case there's a yarn you like at a bargain price!!!


----------



## huckybuck

I went to John Lewis the other day and they had lots of wool on sale too - mostly half price.

http://www.johnlewis.com/browse/spo.../_/N-enm?Ns=p_price.extravaganzaPriceListId|0


----------



## JaimeandBree

Finally finished my blankies for the fete and they've just been posted off! Phew! Pics to follow...


----------



## JaimeandBree




----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> View attachment 238761
> View attachment 238760
> 
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> 
> View attachment 238763
> 
> 
> View attachment 238764
> 
> 
> View attachment 238765


I love them deep down JB you have worked really hard to get them done in time .







wish I could buy you a real one x


----------



## oliviarussian

Lovely JB, you have worked so hard on them I'm sure @cats galore will be thrilled


----------



## huckybuck

Absolutely brilliant JB you have worked your socks off to get all those made. You deserve a pen for all your efforts!!!

Beautiful too I might add!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Love them!!!
What edging it is???


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Love them!!!
> What edging it is???


The bigger blankets are ruffle edging, just double crochet around the edge then three or four trebles into each double depending on how ruffly you want it, the pink/purple has 4 and the blue/yellow 3 and you can see the difference. Easy peasy! 

Smaller blankets are just double crochet around in a contrasting colour.


----------



## huckybuck

SBF even I have managed to do the ruffle edge (on only my second piece of work lol) it's really easy and looks amazing!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I think I will spend the weekend trying to learn the crocodile stitch. Potter&Mystique need a crocodile pillow (and a big blanket in the future).
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> I think I will spend the weekend trying to learn the crocodile stitch. Potter&Mystique need a crocodile pillow (and a big blanket in the future).
> Wish me luck!!!


What's the crocodile stitch? Sounds intriguing! Good luck!


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> What's the crocodile stitch? Sounds intriguing! Good luck!


It looks like this:
http://www.mooglyblog.com/the-crocodile-stitch/
It' soooooooooooooo beautiful, I need to learn how to make it!!!


----------



## idris

Good luck with the crocodile.stitch its tricky at first but you soon get used to which post you should crochet around. Whilst I was In Sweden last Christmas I made my mother in law a crocheted crocodile stitch christmas tree loo roll holder lol it's In Sweden so sorry no pic.


----------



## idris

Made this for hubby after I sent off the arc stuff









It makes him look a bit chunky but it's 75% wool and 25% ppolyamide. So it's a thick one. Because of his Neanderthal shape I had to make it longer in the body, longer in the arms and taller In the neck . It's a bespoke number lol


----------



## huckybuck

I think it's very retro - he looks like he should be back in the late 80's going to The Hacienda to watch The Happy Mondays!!!!

Love it!!


----------



## idris

Its done using half double crochet. ( that's half trebble in English)


----------



## huckybuck

Bloomin "eck don't start talking to me about half trebles and doubles - only just mastered the real ones!!!


----------



## huckybuck

This is how far I am with the Abstract Cats Pet Forums blanket. I think it just needs another 2 rows of the green and perhaps a row of cream and then a border. I'm not sure what colour border to do or what sort of border bearing in mind I'm a complete beginner. But I need something to tidy up the side edges as they are a little wonky. I think because of the pattern it needs something quite plain but also wide enough to be a border and not just an edge if that makes sense? Any suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Actually just seeing it now I think I need to finish on a green row and do a cream border to keep it uniform.

I realised as I was doing it that the parts I struggled with the most were the side edges. And knowing where the last row ended..because it was the same colour on the next row. Would you use a marker in future for this and would that keep it a little more even? If so what do yyou use to mark? I've just been going on sight and guesswork alone and got a way with it, JUST!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

That's looking great @huckybuck I'm very impressed! How about crab stitch edging? You do a couple rows of DC around then once round in crab stitch, which is just reverse double crochet, you DC from left to right instead of right to left. It's not too fancy but gives a nice effect


----------



## huckybuck

Is it easy? I've never done anything in reverse lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Is it easy? I've never done anything in reverse lol!!!


It's weird at first going in reverse but once you get used to it it's ok


----------



## idris

I would suggest the same edge as the cream blanket I did for you , it's shell stitch its easy peasy.
The blanket looks fab . Your really flying through learning crochet.


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> View attachment 238761
> View attachment 238760
> 
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> 
> View attachment 238763
> 
> 
> View attachment 238764
> 
> 
> View attachment 238765


Oh wow, they're amazing! You've worked so hard to get all those done! 
I was supposed to send mine off a couple of days ago and forgot to take it with me, I desperately wanted to get a second finished but just haven't had the time  I'm in two minds whether to keep hold of it for next time when I can send more then one. 
I'm making 2 blankets for Lilylass, who in return is going to get something from The Arcs Amazon wish list.

That jumper is amazing @idris

And your PF blanket is looking fab @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

At last I have finally finished the abstract cats blanket in PF colours!! I can truly say it has driven me up the wall lol!! I had to restart 6 times, it is wonky, I have made a couple of mistakes which I am going to call Amish deliberate mistakes lol. So I will be very glad to see the back of it. I am going to either send it to The Arc for the fete, if I'm not too late, or if anyone wants it, they are more than willing to take it off me for a small donation to the Arc. Please PM if you do. It is made of 100% pure wool and measures approx 24" x 20".

Despite it's many flaws it was made with love and is very cat friendly.
It will be washed in woolite and packed fresh minus Grace!!!


----------



## idris

aww she loooves it. I think it looks lovely . Well.done it was a tricky pattern to master. X


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> At last I have finally finished the abstract cats blanket in PF colours!! I can truly say it has driven me up the wall lol!! I had to restart 6 times, it is wonky, I have made a couple of mistakes which I am going to call Amish deliberate mistakes lol. So I will be very glad to see the back of it. I am going to either send it to The Arc for the fete, if I'm not too late, or if anyone wants it, they are more than willing to take it off me for a small donation to the Arc. Please PM if you do. It is made of 100% pure wool and measures approx 24" x 20".
> 
> Despite it's many flaws it was made with love and is very cat friendly.
> It will be washed in woolite and packed fresh minus Grace!!!
> 
> View attachment 238996
> View attachment 238997
> View attachment 238998
> View attachment 238999
> View attachment 239000


I think that looks amazing! Very impressed!  (And it looks even better with Gracie included )


----------



## sarahecp

I love it


----------



## sarahecp

@huckybuck i have pm'd you hun


----------



## GingerNinja

Hoping you don't mind an un-cat related project :Cat but I'm so proud I wanted to share!

Here is my first attempt of a bag. It's a present for my friend and I hope she likes it because it really tested me!

Ignore all my mess in the background


----------



## JaimeandBree

GingerNinja said:


> Hoping you don't mind an un-cat related project :Cat but I'm so proud I wanted to share!
> 
> Here is my first attempt of a bag. It's a present for my friend and I hope she likes it because it really tested me!
> 
> Ignore all my mess in the background
> 
> View attachment 239400
> View attachment 239401
> View attachment 239402
> View attachment 239403


The thread isn't exclusively for cat related items so don't worry, and the bag is amazing, it looks great, you should be rightly proud of it! I'm sure your friend will like it!


----------



## Citruspips

Absolutely beautiful .......You lot are so clever. For a moment there I nearly thought about trying my hand at learning to do something. X


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter's birthday elephant (tomorrow is the big day!!!)








Teddy for Mystique, still needs sewing:


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Hoping you don't mind an un-cat related project :Cat but I'm so proud I wanted to share!
> 
> Here is my first attempt of a bag. It's a present for my friend and I hope she likes it because it really tested me!
> 
> Ignore all my mess in the background
> 
> View attachment 239400
> View attachment 239401
> View attachment 239402
> View attachment 239403


That bag is amazing @GingerNinja it must have been tricky to make out of oil cloth. It really looks shop bought it's so good WOW!!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Potter's birthday elephant (tomorrow is the big day!!!)
> View attachment 239423
> 
> Teddy for Mystique, still needs sewing:
> View attachment 239424


Aww that's cute SBF I think he will love it!! Have you filled it with catnip???


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Aww that's cute SBF I think he will love it!! Have you filled it with catnip???


With valerian, lots of valerian, it stinks to high heaven!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> That bag is amazing @GingerNinja it must have been tricky to make out of oil cloth. It really looks shop bought it's so good WOW!!


Thanks ￼:Happy my friend was chuffed (she loves giraffes, hence the lining) and she's going to Rome tomorrow so I thought it would be great for when she's walking around.

This thread has definitely inspired me!


----------



## idris

Ooo roaming around Rome she will get some great glances with the bag. It's lovely x
@slartibartfast I'm loving the elephant it's so cute. HAPPY Birthday to the gorgeous potter. I'm on my jollies tomorrow so hope he will accept it a day early .


----------



## JaimeandBree

GingerNinja said:


> Thanks ￼:Happy my friend was chuffed (she loves giraffes, hence the lining) and she's going to Rome tomorrow so I thought it would be great for when she's walking around.
> 
> This thread has definitely inspired me!


Aww I'm so glad you've been inspired that's what I hoped for 

@slartibartfast I adore Potter's elephant! So cute, just like the man himself!


----------



## slartibartfast

idris said:


> Ooo roaming around Rome she will get some great glances with the bag. It's lovely x
> @slartibartfast I'm loving the elephant it's so cute. HAPPY Birthday to the gorgeous potter. I'm on my jollies tomorrow so hope he will accept it a day early .
> View attachment 239497


Potter says: "Thank you so much!!!". Can't believe my baby boy will be 6 tomorrow.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I'm making a granny square throw for my bed at the moment which is a bit of a mammoth effort as I need 150 squares!

To give myself a break from squares I decided to try something quick and different. I've wanted to give amigurumi a go for ages but was a bit scared, but to bite the bullet and have a go at a pattern I saw in a magazine. Introducing the newest member of the JB household, Mr Rum Tum Tugger!










I neer to learn how to see properly as I more or less made those bits up as I went alomg, but overall I'm quite chuffed with him!


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm making a granny square throw for my bed at the moment which is a bit of a mammoth effort as I need 150 squares!
> 
> To give myself a break from squares I decided to try something quick and different. I've wanted to give amigurumi a go for ages but was a bit scared, but to bite the bullet and have a go at a pattern I saw in a magazine. Introducing the newest member of the JB household, Mr Rum Tum Tugger!
> 
> View attachment 240035
> 
> 
> I neer to learn how to see properly as I more or less made those bits up as I went alomg, but overall I'm quite chuffed with him!


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Loving My Rum Tug Tugger with his little pouch! You are so clever considering you have only just learned how to crochet..I have Cookie the Cat (I think from the same magazine) which is on it's way to you, so that he has a little friend!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Loving My Rum Tug Tugger *with his little* *pouch*! You are so clever considering you have only just learned how to crochet..I have Cookie the Cat (I think from the same magazine) which is on it's way to you, so that he has a little friend!


Arghhhhhh that's what it is, I have been wondering!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Loving My Rum Tug Tugger with his little pouch! You are so clever considering you have only just learned how to crochet..I have Cookie the Cat (I think from the same magazine) which is on it's way to you, so that he has a little friend!





oliviarussian said:


> Arghhhhhh that's what it is, I have been wondering!!!!!


Oi you pair, it's his tummy lol!!!


----------



## QOTN

JaimeandBree said:


> Oi you pair, it's his tummy lol!!!


I assumed it was the crochet equivalent of a fig leaf.


----------



## JaimeandBree

QOTN said:


> I assumed it was the crochet equivalent of a fig leaf.


Perhaps I've located his tummy a little south of where it should be!


----------



## sarahecp

I love him and his pouch


----------



## Susan M

Awww Rum Tum Tugger is adorable! Well done


----------



## JaimeandBree

Love this - items to make for kitties, pity most of them are knit patterns but might give the crochet ones a go at some point!

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/blog/9-purr-fect-projects-for-pampered-cats


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh and @alixtaylor I keep meaning to post this... Vivi's two page spread in Love Crochet magazine lol! What a star he is


----------



## alixtaylor

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh and @alixtaylor I keep meaning to post this... Vivi's two page spread in Love Crochet magazine lol! What a star he is


This is amazing! Thanks so much for posting and tagging, we went out and bought a copy from the supermarket today. Proud parent moment ha.


----------



## idris

@huckybuck I realise one should not show favouritism amongst nephews and nieces but I can't help my self
We don't see enough of the lovely holly anyway.
Here's her jumper. My kindle does not do justice to the sparkles. It's not from a pattern so I hope it fits 























Hope you both like it x will try and post today or definitely tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck

Awww Doris!!!!!! It's the sweetest jumper with the sparkles and ruffles.. prefect for the little model Diva!!! I'm positive she will love it!!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oooh just realised you have done a ruffle edge too!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Love the jumper @idris very pretty just the thing for our gorgeous girlie, can't wait to see her in it!


----------



## Susan M

That jumper is gorgeous! Lucky Holly!


----------



## idris

Aww ta it should arrive with HB today I can't wait to see if it fits


----------



## huckybuck

Holly's beautiful jumper has arrived safe and sound and it's adorable thank you!!

Will try it on later I promise!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Need to untangle this mess:








Mystique, naughty Mystique...


----------



## slartibartfast

Just finished blocking this:








Sorry for poor quality picture.

It's called Fortune's Shawlette, here's the pattern and much better pictures:
http://www.mooglyblog.com/fortunes-shawlette/


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Just finished blocking this:
> View attachment 242052
> 
> Sorry for poor quality picture.
> 
> It's called Fortune's Shawlette, here's the pattern and much better pictures:
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/fortunes-shawlette/


That's lovely


----------



## huckybuck

That's exquisite SBF is it really difficult?


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> That's exquisite SBF is it really difficult?


Not difficult at all and there's also video tutorial, really helpful.


----------



## slartibartfast

P&M new pillow:


----------



## huckybuck

That's beautiful....love the colour of the wool SBF. I can't believe how quick you make stuff....I'm still making buttons lol!


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> P&M new pillow:
> View attachment 242163


Ooo that's pretty it reminds me of a mermaids tail


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> P&M new pillow:
> View attachment 242163


What is the wool SBF - it really is beautiful.


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> P&M new pillow:
> View attachment 242163


Gorgeous, @idris is right it's very "under the sea"


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> What is the wool SBF - it really is beautiful.


It's Alize Bella Batik, 100% cotton, very nice and soft.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

For total beginners there is a new magazine series for crochet including yarn etc. First edition is 99p but not sure how much subsequent issues will be. Worth a go for those just starting out perhaps?


----------



## huckybuck

I spotted that too DM, I think the other issues are going to be £2.99 but I am going to see what the first is like.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@daisysmama @huckybuck what's the mag called?


----------



## The Wild Bunch

JaimeandBree said:


> @daisysmama @huckybuck what's the mag called?


you're asking me now! Not sure off the top of my head will hopefully see another advert soon!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

The art of crochet I believe- free hook and two balls of yarn of some description 

Think this is it
http://www.theartofcrochet.com/


----------



## Jesthar

daisysmama said:


> The art of crochet I believe- free hook and two balls of yarn of some description
> 
> Think this is it
> http://www.theartofcrochet.com/


I'd read the FAQ first http://www.theartofcrochet.com/faqs - in particular:


*How much will each issue cost?*
Issue 1 comes at the special price of £0.99 (€1.50). Issue 2 comes at a special price of £1.99 (€3.50). Issue 3 onwards is priced at £2.99 per issue (€4.99).
*How many issues will it take to complete my throw?*
You will receive the yarn and instructions to complete your throw in 120 issues.
That's one heck of an expensive throw! Cheaper to buy your own gear and find some online tutorials I'd say.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Jesthar said:


> I'd read the FAQ first http://www.theartofcrochet.com/faqs - in particular:
> 
> 
> *How much will each issue cost?*
> Issue 1 comes at the special price of £0.99 (€1.50). Issue 2 comes at a special price of £1.99 (€3.50). Issue 3 onwards is priced at £2.99 per issue (€4.99).
> *How many issues will it take to complete my throw?*
> You will receive the yarn and instructions to complete your throw in 120 issues.
> That's one heck of an expensive throw! Cheaper to buy your own gear and find some online tutorials I'd say.


10 years to make a throw?! I'm assuming they are monthly issues??


----------



## JaimeandBree

Jesthar said:


> I'd read the FAQ first http://www.theartofcrochet.com/faqs - in particular:
> 
> 
> *How much will each issue cost?*
> Issue 1 comes at the special price of £0.99 (€1.50). Issue 2 comes at a special price of £1.99 (€3.50). Issue 3 onwards is priced at £2.99 per issue (€4.99).
> *How many issues will it take to complete my throw?*
> You will receive the yarn and instructions to complete your throw in 120 issues.
> That's one heck of an expensive throw! Cheaper to buy your own gear and find some online tutorials I'd say.


@Jesthar i thought £2.99 sounded a bit cheap compared to similar mags! What a swizz!


----------



## Jesthar

daisysmama said:


> 10 years to make a throw?! I'm assuming they are monthly issues??


According to the FAQ, weekly:


*How often will the magazines be published?*
Magazines will be available weekly on a Wednesday from all good newsagents, convenience stores, W H Smiths and major supermarkets. The first issue will be in shops from 26th August 2015
So, _just_ the best part of two and a half years _and_ nearly £360, then...



JaimeandBree said:


> @Jesthar i thought £2.99 sounded a bit cheap compared to similar mags! What a swizz!


Yup, they bank on people being suckered in by the introductary price and free gifts, and then either forgetting to cancel or not wanting to give up half way through...


----------



## huckybuck

Crikey!! The magazine can't only be about making one throw surely?


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> Crikey!! The magazine can't only be about making one throw surely?


That's the main part. 112 squares over 120 issues. Plus a few cheap hooks and other accessories - oh, and they don't even give you fresh wool for all the squares:


*What should I do with all of my leftover throw yarn?*
Definitely DON'T throw it away - you'll need the left over yarn for some of the squares later in the series.

I'm they'll have other content too, looking at the limited information they provide to sucker you in:

http://www.theartofcrochet.com/magazine

Nothing you can't find free tutorials online for, though.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Sounds a bit basic anyway if the main project is just squares, I've already 85 squares and counting for a throw I'm making. I definitely wouldn't recommend anyone buy it just for making a blanket of squares, there are so many free patterns online and other mags with loads of other patterns too which usually tend to have a square of two in them, if you're into buying mags


----------



## huckybuck

Well I've taught myself 2 squares already lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> Sounds a bit basic anyway if the main project is just squares, I've already 85 squares and counting for a throw I'm making. I definitely wouldn't recommend anyone buy it just for making a blanket of squares, there are so many free patterns online and other mags with loads of other patterns too which usually tend to have a square of two in them, if you're into buying mags


85??????


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> 85??????


 Yes, I need around 150!


----------



## huckybuck

I've downgraded mine from a blanket to a throw to a lap blanket lol!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Their first crocodile stitch pillow, Mystique claimed it already.
Irish rose and leaf are for another pillow. Yes, another pillow, our adoption anniversaries are coming, need to make something special for my babies.


----------



## Susan M

Beautiful! You make things so quickly!


----------



## gatsby

I'm wanting to learn how to crochet, does anyone know if the crocheting magazine that's being advertised is any good, or is it best getting an how to book and learning that way?


----------



## slartibartfast

Very special raccoon for very special cats:


----------



## Amelia66

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 242815
> 
> Their first crocodile stitch pillow, Mystique claimed it already.
> Irish rose and leaf are for another pillow. Yes, another pillow, our adoption anniversaries are coming, need to make something special for my babies.


wow that is so pretty!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh it's got a maine coon tail lol!! Lovely as always SBF.

Glad this thread has been resurrected after a little while.


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Ooh it's got a maine coon tail lol!! Lovely as always SBF.
> 
> Glad this thread has been resurrected after a little while.


And it's for very special cats, for charity auction to help 3 lovely disabled cats from Poland, hope someone will love it and buy it.

Love your Halloween signature!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

gatsby said:


> I'm wanting to learn how to crochet, does anyone know if the crocheting magazine that's being advertised is any good, or is it best getting an how to book and learning that way?


Start with youtube videos, that's how I've learned how to crochet.


----------



## JaimeandBree

gatsby said:


> I'm wanting to learn how to crochet, does anyone know if the crocheting magazine that's being advertised is any good, or is it best getting an how to book and learning that way?


I missed this before, sorry no one's replied to you Hun!

I think the mag is probably an expensive way of doing it, I bought a book and taught myself will be much cheaper to do that and buy yarn separately. There are also so many great free patterns online. Though I do buy some of the magazines sometimes as they're nice to flick through. I haven't bought the one that's being advertised on the telly though.

This is the book I learnt from:- http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18405185-crochet

YouTube videos are also good for actually seeing how it's done, though be careful as most of them are American and their terminology differs from UK patterns


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Very special raccoon for very special cats:
> View attachment 244997


I love this, so cute!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Glad this thread has been resurrected after a little while.


 I think a lot of the regular contributors will have secret projects in the pipeline 

I've almost finished a throw for myself will post pics once it's done


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> I think a lot of the regular contributors will have secret projects in the pipeline
> 
> I've almost finished a throw for myself will post pics once it's done


I'm making an Irish roses with leaves&little owls pillow for P&M and more stuff for those 3 cats, I'm thinking about some Halloween crocheting...


----------



## idris

I love the raccoon it's very well done .  I'm busy making secrets so I'm not posting lol but once my secrets are done I shall be back . X


----------



## Smoosh

Spent the evening reading through this thread, I am in awe of everyone's creativity and skills! I'm now determined to learn how to crochet!


----------



## idris

Smoosh said:


> Spent the evening reading through this thread, I am in awe of everyone's creativity and skills! I'm now determined to learn how to crochet!


Oh yes smoosh we would love to have you as a happy hooker, any help you need just let us know.


----------



## Susan M

I want to make secrets, but I want to know who I will be making secrets for first!


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> I want to make secrets, but I want to know who I will be making secrets for first!


Not long to go







I'm just hedging my bets I get a cat that plays with stuff lol


----------



## huckybuck

Smoosh said:


> Spent the evening reading through this thread, I am in awe of everyone's creativity and skills! I'm now determined to learn how to crochet!


You must @Smoosh 
It's the best thing I ever did..I taught myself like JaimeandBree with books, you tube and Doris sorry Idris' help.
I'm still a beginner but have made 2 blankets so far, finished squares for another and doing some squares for another. It's so relaxing and the sense of achievement is immense!!


----------



## Smoosh

idris said:


> Oh yes smoosh we would love to have you as a happy hooker, any help you need just let us know.





huckybuck said:


> You must @Smoosh
> It's the best thing I ever did..I taught myself like JaimeandBree with books, you tube and Doris sorry Idris' help.
> I'm still a beginner but have made 2 blankets so far, finished squares for another and doing some squares for another. It's so relaxing and the sense of achievement is immense!!


Thanks!
Going to spend some time with my mum this weekend and will see if she wants to learn together  I'd love to make something for my SS...better start practicing!


----------



## gatsby

I managed to pick things up via youtube.
A few links that helped me @Smoosh ( http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Crochet-a-Granny-Square/ , 



 and 



 )

I have attempted a couple of things, managed a scarf for my niece, which after 'finishing' i realised wasn't quite finished enough so waiting for more wool to be delivered and going to add more to it. I started a Granny square blanket, but i'm not quite happy with it, i feel as if my crochets aren't as tight, it doesn't seem to have the definition most i see do. Is it the yarn i'm using or just simply my technique, i'm guessing the latter.


----------



## gatsby

Forgot to add pic of my attempts.
.


----------



## ALR

Oh that looks very good. I like the colourful scarf


----------



## idris

gatsby said:


> Forgot to add pic of my attempts.
> .
> View attachment 245071


For your square what yarn weight was it and what hook size did you use x 
The scarf is lovely.


----------



## gatsby

@idris No idea the weight of the yarn, it says DK (no idea what that means, i just bought it because i like the colours and it was cheap so i could practice) on it. I used what was suggested a 4mm hook.


----------



## oliviarussian

gatsby said:


> @idris No idea the weight of the yarn, it says DK (no idea what that means, i just bought it because i like the colours and it was cheap so i could practice) on it. I used what was suggested a 4mm hook.


DK is double knitting


----------



## idris

gatsby said:


> @idris No idea the weight of the yarn, it says DK (no idea what that means, i just bought it because i like the colours and it was cheap so i could practice) on it. I used what was suggested a 4mm hook.


Right weight for the hook then. Your square looks fine to me . Getting the tension right when you first start to crochet is difficult . Did you struggle getting your hook in your previous stitches,.if.you did your tension could be a bit tight . Try relaxing with your yarn holding or maybe try again going up half a hook. Counting is also a crochet must . I get told off for muttering lol but I'm just counting under my breath .


----------



## popcornsmum

You're all so clever! I am defo teaching myself to crochet as soon as I finish work next week! It's shocking coz my mum can crochet,knit,patchwork and I can only sew badly! If I decide to crochet something for Popcorn I'll make me finish it coz il feel bad if not! Lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree

I've just finished a throw I've been making for myself, in the same stitch as the one as did for @huckybuck but a much chunkier wool. Really very pleased with how it's turned out, the wool is just scrumptious 

I may have been kidding myself when I thought it was for me though...


----------



## huckybuck

Utterly exquisite JB..the colours are lovely and it suits your decor perfectly!!

Though I think actually it suits Bree the best!! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## ab1g41l

JaimeandBree said:


> I've just finished a throw I've been making for myself, in the same stitch as the one as did for @huckybuck but a much chunkier wool. Really very pleased with how it's turned out, the wool is just scrumptious
> 
> I may have been kidding myself when I thought it was for me though...
> 
> View attachment 245332
> 
> View attachment 245333
> 
> 
> View attachment 245334
> 
> 
> View attachment 245335
> 
> 
> View attachment 245336
> 
> 
> View attachment 245336
> 
> 
> View attachment 245337
> 
> 
> View attachment 245338
> 
> View attachment 245339
> 
> 
> View attachment 245340
> 
> 
> View attachment 245341


That's lovely! Beautiful colour scheme. Bree looks very pleased :Cat nice new cosy blanky:Happy


----------



## idris

Poo poo it's oober lush. I don't blame Bree for staking a claim to it at all. Very well done it looks great over the chair but I think I like it even more as Brees nose liking station. X


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh wow!!!!! @JaimeandBree That is beautiful! Right that's it I'm buying crochet things tomorrow! Ermm where can I buy bits from??


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> Oh wow!!!!! @JaimeandBree That is beautiful! Right that's it I'm buying crochet things tomorrow! Ermm where can I buy bits from??


Thank you 

This is a great site I love it 
http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/?gclid=CJnOyZKLx8YCFSHLtAodfVMHFQ

You can also get cheap sets of hooks and yarn for practice on Amazon if you don't want to dive straight in with nice yarn. Good luck!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh thank you!! Ooh Eco wool! I am getting on this tomorrow!


----------



## huckybuck

John Lewis do a good selection.

And hobby craft are ok too.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad we have another few hookers in the making!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> So glad we have another few hookers in the making!


The next generation lol!!!!

Was just thinking this time last year I had never picked up a hook, so grateful to this place for inspiring me :Happy


----------



## popcornsmum

Yay! Thank you so much! I've just found a local starter crochet group starting in Nov too!


----------



## Smoosh

@JaimeandBree that's amazing! And Bree just looks so pretty!

I went to Hobbycraft on Saturday and bought a hook and some cheap yarn to practice with, as well as a starter book. The book just confused me since it's hard to understand what it means without seeing a demonstration, so I've mostly been using youtube tutorials. Thus far I can make a slightly messy chain  that's still progress, right? :Hilarious


----------



## Amelia66

Might have some crochet hooks in my ebay basket :Angelic

I use the sewing machine mostly to make things, but i always like a bit of variety. My mum on the other hand can knit and crochet anything and everything without even needing instructions! might have to ask her for some tips.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Smoosh said:


> @JaimeandBree that's amazing! And Bree just looks so pretty!
> 
> I went to Hobbycraft on Saturday and bought a hook and some cheap yarn to practice with, as well as a starter book. The book just confused me since it's hard to understand what it means without seeing a demonstration, so I've mostly been using youtube tutorials. Thus far I can make a slightly messy chain  that's still progress, right? :Hilarious


Thank you :Happy and yes she is rather isn't she 

A chain is very good progress, I just kept making them and making them until they got neater. Just watch out for the videos cos they're mostly American terminology and if the book you have is UK terms it could get confusing 



Amelia66 said:


> Might have some crochet hooks in my ebay basket :Angelic
> 
> I use the sewing machine mostly to make things, but i always like a bit of variety. My mum on the other hand can knit and crochet anything and everything without even needing instructions! might have to ask her for some tips.


Great stuff!!!!

I'm loving all the new potential hookers we've got!


----------



## huckybuck

popcornsmum said:


> Yay! Thank you so much! I've just found a local starter crochet group starting in Nov too!


Ooh I'm so jealous! I've been looking for ages for a knit and natter group near me but the closest is London :-( 
Looked at night school too and further ed but nothing. 
Might have to start one myself.


----------



## popcornsmum

@huckybuck my mum goes to a knit/crochet/patchwork and natter group in Norfolk! But I would definitely suggest starting one if you can't find one although my mum found this group randomly by seeing an ad to sew some foot protectors for the koalas in Australia burnt by bushfires and then knitting hats for the neonatal ward! Basically they do charity stuff but also their own bits! My mum at the mo is knitting Xmas decorations! Lol! It's such a shame you're not in Scotland!


----------



## Smoosh

What yarn do people recommend? I'm trying to make a granny square and I think I'm ok with the technique but my yarn is just falling apart and going all fluffy which is making it really hard!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Smoosh said:


> What yarn do people recommend? I'm trying to make a granny square and I think I'm ok with the technique but my yarn is just falling apart and going all fluffy which is making it really hard!


What yarn are you using Hun?


----------



## Smoosh

JaimeandBree said:


> What yarn are you using Hun?


It was just a cheap one from Hobbycraft, I'm not sure what it really is :Shamefullyembarrased It's woolly and it said it was double knit. I was thinking getting acrylic would make it easier?


----------



## huckybuck

I'd try an aran if you can @Smoosh 
does your hobby craft do the WI range of wools?

I tend to find the "good" brands seem to be better than the unknown…so Patons or Rowan or Sirdar or Debbie Bliss or Stylecraft.


----------



## Smoosh

huckybuck said:


> I'd try an aran if you can @Smoosh
> does your hobby craft do the WI range of wools?
> 
> I tend to find the "good" brands seem to be better than the unknown…so Patons or Rowan or Sirdar or Debbie Bliss or Stylecraft.


Thank you for the tip!
Unfortunately I don't live near a Hobbycraft (the one I went to at the weekend was whilst I was visiting my parents). Is there anywhere else I can buy those brands?


----------



## huckybuck

Loads of places @Smoosh .. John Lewis are good and any decent wool shop or from the internet...wool warehouse that JB mentioned is good.


----------



## Smoosh

Looking at Wool Warehouse, thanks!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Smoosh said:


> It was just a cheap one from Hobbycraft, I'm not sure what it really is :Shamefullyembarrased It's woolly and it said it was double knit. I was thinking getting acrylic would make it easier?


Aran is a good suggestion as HB says, not as fiddly as DK but not too thick and unwieldy.

I find cheap acrylic can be very splitty but I also found when I first started that pure wool was difficult too, but I find it lovely to crochet with now. I'd say maybe a wool /acrylic blend? Patons do a wool blend aran that I've used for squares and it worked well


----------



## Smoosh

JaimeandBree said:


> Aran is a good suggestion as HB says, not as fiddly as DK but not too thick and unwieldy.
> 
> I find cheap acrylic can be very splitty but I also found when I first started that pure wool was difficult too, but I find it lovely to crochet with now. I'd say maybe a wool /acrylic blend? Patons do a wool blend aran that I've used for squares and it worked well


Thank you  Think I'll be making an order from Wool Warehouse


----------



## huckybuck

Having a bit of a problem with my wool as well!!


----------



## huckybuck

That's if I can get it out of the bag..


----------



## gatsby

I have been purchasing from Loveknitting.com . I need to stop as i now have about 18 balls to get started on. They have some absolutely lush yarns. I have found Sirdar yarns a dream, so easy to work with. I think there's a sale on some of the designs (check the outlet some huge bargains to be found) at the moment and an extra discount. I'm trying to stay away otherwise the OH will get angry.


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Having a bit of a problem with my wool as well!!
> 
> View attachment 245641
> View attachment 245642


I have that problem too...


----------



## slartibartfast

Witchy Mouse of Gryffindor:


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Witchy Mouse of Gryffindor:
> View attachment 246113


Love love LOVE this! Do you have a pattern?

Quick question for you - when you're stuffing toys with catnip or valerian how do you do it? Do you put it in a little cloth bag or something?


----------



## Joy84

JaimeandBree said:


> I've just finished a throw I've been making for myself, in the same stitch as the one as did for @huckybuck but a much chunkier wool. Really very pleased with how it's turned out, the wool is just scrumptious
> 
> I may have been kidding myself when I thought it was for me though...
> 
> View attachment 245332
> 
> View attachment 245333
> 
> 
> View attachment 245334
> 
> 
> View attachment 245335
> 
> 
> View attachment 245336
> 
> 
> View attachment 245336
> 
> 
> View attachment 245337
> 
> 
> View attachment 245338
> 
> View attachment 245339
> 
> 
> View attachment 245340
> 
> 
> View attachment 245341


It's fab @JaimeandBree !!
Jealous of your skills and Bree looks lovely on it 



huckybuck said:


> Having a bit of a problem with my wool as well!!
> 
> View attachment 245641
> View attachment 245642


It clearly needed softening @huckybuck


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> Love love LOVE this! Do you have a pattern?
> 
> Quick question for you - when you're stuffing toys with catnip or valerian how do you do it? Do you put it in a little cloth bag or something?


Pattern for the mouse:
http://www.amigurumitogo.com/2013/11/how-to-crochet-mouse-video.html
I made scarf and witch hat based on this:
http://www.amigurumitogo.com/2013/11/hat-scarf-amigurumi-free-pattern.html
Just added more sc rows between rows with increase. And in row 15 instead of chaining 10 - ch4, slip stitch 2, ch4.
Then added row 18 - 2sc in front loops only
Row 19 - 1sc, 2sc in both loops

I'm always mixing catnip&valerian with filling, cats prefer it that way.


----------



## Sophiebee

You are all so clever! Love the blanket @JaimeandBree and the mouse is brilliant @slartibartfast

Is crochet easier to pick up than knitting? I tried to learn to knit last year and was terrible at it, I managed one wonky square but found it so difficult, so im wondering if id have better luck with crochet or not. I'd love to be able to do a lovely cardigan or blanket for baby, my nan was brilliant at knitting and crochet but isnt able to do it anymore, i think i need to ask her for getting started tips!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Sophiebee said:


> You are all so clever! Love the blanket @JaimeandBree and the mouse is brilliant @slartibartfast
> 
> Is crochet easier to pick up than knitting? I tried to learn to knit last year and was terrible at it, I managed one wonky square but found it so difficult, so im wondering if id have better luck with crochet or not. I'd love to be able to do a lovely cardigan or blanket for baby, my nan was brilliant at knitting and crochet but isnt able to do it anymore, i think i need to ask her for getting started tips!


I've never tried knitting but I found crochet quite easy to pick up and I'm not usually good at things like this! I think if you have it a go and were able to get the hang of it you could make a lovely blanket by the time baby is due


----------



## popcornsmum

My mum has dug out her crochet hooks my grandma gave her and some books and is sending them up!! I should get them next week! So excited!


----------



## popcornsmum

I have crochet hooks now so am off to buy wool tomorrow and also decided to buy some material and start sewing again!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> I have crochet hooks now so am off to buy wool tomorrow and also decided to buy some material and start sewing again!!!
> 
> View attachment 246734


Hooray!!!! Will your SS be reaping the fruits of your labour


----------



## popcornsmum

I don't think il be very good so probably just Popcorn atm!!! Lol!


----------



## slartibartfast

Work in progress:


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Work in progress:
> View attachment 246784
> 
> View attachment 246785


Lol that's gotta hurt. He's looking lovely . Well done x


----------



## popcornsmum

My first bit of crochet! It's an ermm very thin scarf for Popcorn!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> My first bit of crochet! It's an ermm very thin scarf for Popcorn!!!
> 
> View attachment 246901


Yay!!! Well done


----------



## popcornsmum

Poundland had some glittery wool in so once I've perfected my loops Popcorn is so getting a pink glittery blanket!!!


----------



## huckybuck

popcornsmum said:


> My first bit of crochet! It's an ermm very thin scarf for Popcorn!!!
> 
> View attachment 246901


That is a perfect chain - your tension is really good it's nice and even and not twisty at all!! Brilliant effort!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Aw Thanks @huckybuck  I am sure Popcorn will be as appreciative of my efforts!! :Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Fat cat is ready:


----------



## idris

@popcornsmum your first bit of chaining is really impressive , well done  your a natural Hooker lol. 
Fat cat is brilliant @slartibartfast he looks so cuddly. X


----------



## popcornsmum

@idris hahahahahaha!! Thanks! It's not the first time I've been called that!! 

I love Fat cat!!! He's so cute!


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Fat cat is ready:
> View attachment 246990


I love fat cat , what kind of wool is that, it looks different?


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> @popcornsmum your first bit of chaining is really impressive , well done  your a natural Hooker lol.
> Fat cat is brilliant @slartibartfast he looks so cuddly. X





popcornsmum said:


> @idris hahahahahaha!! Thanks! It's not the first time I've been called that!!
> 
> I love Fat cat!!! He's so cute!


I now have "Natural hooker " going round in my head to the tune of "Natural woman"


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> I love fat cat , what kind of wool is that, it looks different?


It's normal acrylic yarn. After making I've brushed each part with wire brush, Potter's old one. It takes lot of brushing, in every direction.

You can also try eyelash yarn, holding it with second strand of regular yarn. That's how I made this mouse:


----------



## slartibartfast

Something to keep hands warm, from leftovers. I hope there will be enough yarn for the second one.


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Something to keep hands warm, from leftovers. I hope there will be enough yarn for the second one.
> View attachment 247530


 If not you can always just be a trend setter and make the other one a different colour!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm working on P&M's new blankets. Red with honey gold edging and honey gold with red edging - Gryffindor blankets!


----------



## Pixel

Heads up on reduced price yarns - Hooked on Wool on facebook are reducing prices on a lot of stock as she is moving on Monday. I ordered some of the Caron yarns to try on Thursday (before the futher reductions) and am hoping it will arrive later today :Happy Stylecraft special DK/Aran/Chunky is/was £1.50/100g she has lots of other yarns as well. 
https://www.facebook.com/hookedwool?fref=ts - that is the link (mods please delete if not allowed)....am off to look....just look....honestly....:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## JaimeandBree

Pixel said:


> Heads up on reduced price yarns - Hooked on Wool on facebook are reducing prices on a lot of stock as she is moving on Monday. I ordered some of the Caron yarns to try on Thursday (before the futher reductions) and am hoping it will arrive later today :Happy Stylecraft special DK/Aran/Chunky is/was £1.50/100g she has lots of other yarns as well.
> https://www.facebook.com/hookedwool?fref=ts - that is the link (mods please delete if not allowed)....am off to look....just look....honestly....:Shamefullyembarrased


Thanks for this Hun! Not that I need to buy anymore wool this month AT ALL...


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I love style craft yarn!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Whilst shopping in town today I had an idea for my SS so headed to Hobbycraft and managed to get exactly what I needed and now I will be making something! Unfortunately I can't post pics coz it'll give it away but I'm hoping my SS will be happy with my efforts!!


----------



## huckybuck

popcornsmum said:


> Whilst shopping in town today I had an idea for my SS so headed to Hobbycraft and managed to get exactly what I needed and now I will be making something! Unfortunately I can't post pics coz it'll give it away but I'm hoping my SS will be happy with my efforts!!


It depends whether your SS views this thread or not lol!! Brilliant that your'e making something.. I think it makes the SS extra special!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> Whilst shopping in town today I had an idea for my SS so headed to Hobbycraft and managed to get exactly what I needed and now I will be making something! Unfortunately I can't post pics coz it'll give it away but I'm hoping my SS will be happy with my efforts!!


Yay! Well done Hun!


----------



## Susan M

Think I'd like to make a little blanket for each of my Dads cats for Christmas, one is black and white which is easy, the other boy is ginger, colour suggestions please? I've no idea!


----------



## huckybuck

I'm making a "fruit salad sweetie" blanket which I think would look good with a ginger cat. Think of all the colours in a fruit salad sweet lol.
You could always do a "black jack sweeti" blanket for the black and white one too!!


----------



## ab1g41l

This thread has inspired me to get my knitting needles out. Found the beginnings of a scarf I started 2 years ago. Definitely considering crocheting as I'm not a quick knitter. Might have 1/4 of a scarf by Christmas if I'm lucky :Hilarious. 
I've got one kitten attacking the wool and one going for my needles. Perfect Sunday evening.


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> I'm making a "fruit salad sweetie" blanket which I think would look good with a ginger cat. Think of all the colours in a fruit salad sweet lol.
> You could always do a "black jack sweeti" blanket for the black and white one too!!


 Oh that's cute! Love fruit salads and black jacks


----------



## Joy84

Susan M said:


> Think I'd like to make a little blanket for each of my Dads cats for Christmas, one is black and white which is easy, the other boy is ginger, colour suggestions please? I've no idea!


Green! I think gingers look fab on green


----------



## Azriel391

Lol thanks to @JaimeandBree I have 6 balls of wool that I have no idea what to do with but I love love the colours , Happy hooker book on Christmas list  and I have bookedca craft day at local craft barn to make something for my SS , excitedcand nervous beyond belief , love lurking this thread and all you talented peeps xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Azriel391 said:


> Lol thanks to @JaimeandBree I have 6 balls of wool that I have no idea what to do with but I love love the colours , Happy hooker book on Christmas list  and I have bookedca craft day at local craft barn to make something for my SS , excitedcand nervous beyond belief , love lurking this thread and all you talented peeps xx


Me?! What did I do? (Apart from starting the thread )

Aww really pleased you're going to join the happy hookers, I'm sure you'll have loads of fun at your craft day, I took a three hour class at a local shop and loved it!!!


----------



## Susan M

Joy84 said:


> Green! I think gingers look fab on green


 Ooh good shout, ta


----------



## idris

I've made this blanket for my little old mum for Christmas . It's got quite big  some chocolate liquors and a new dressing gown and she's set. I think it might drown her actually. It's darker in real life more of a deep maroon.


----------



## Susan M

That's stunning! You clever thing you, I bet she's going to be over the moon with it!


----------



## Azriel391

JaimeandBree said:


> Me?! What did I do? (Apart from starting the thread )
> 
> Aww really pleased you're going to join the happy hookers, I'm sure you'll have loads of fun at your craft day, I took a three hour class at a local shop and loved it!!!


Hiya @JaimeandBree do you remember a while ago you liked to a wool sale site , I foolishly went and looked (given that I have no idea how to knit or crochet ) fell in love with the colours and thought I'd go for it   now I need the crochet hook s...... and probabaly a whole heap of help too 



idris said:


> I've made this blanket for my little old mum for Christmas . It's got quite big  some chocolate liquors and a new dressing gown and she's set. I think it might drown her actually. It's darker in real life more of a deep maroon.
> View attachment 247884
> View attachment 247885


@idris this is beautiful sure your mum will absolutely love it , in awe of your talents !!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Azriel391 said:


> Hiya @JaimeandBree do you remember a while ago you liked to a wool sale site , I foolishly went and looked (given that I have no idea how to knit or crochet ) fell in love with the colours and thought I'd go for it   now I need the crochet hook s...... and probabaly a whole heap of help too
> 
> @idris this is beautiful sure your mum will absolutely love it , in awe of your talents !!!


 Ah, that! My bad. I won't apologise though as it's inspired you


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I've made this blanket for my little old mum for Christmas . It's got quite big  some chocolate liquors and a new dressing gown and she's set. I think it might drown her actually. It's darker in real life more of a deep maroon.
> View attachment 247884
> View attachment 247885


 That is gorgeous, love the colours, I'm sure your mum will be chuffed to bits with it!


----------



## slartibartfast

idris said:


> I've made this blanket for my little old mum for Christmas . It's got quite big  some chocolate liquors and a new dressing gown and she's set. I think it might drown her actually. It's darker in real life more of a deep maroon.
> View attachment 247884
> View attachment 247885


Awesome!!! Love it!!!


----------



## huckybuck

It's absolutely stunning - I just love the pretty flower squares. What's the pattern?????


----------



## ab1g41l

idris said:


> I've made this blanket for my little old mum for Christmas . It's got quite big  some chocolate liquors and a new dressing gown and she's set. I think it might drown her actually. It's darker in real life more of a deep maroon.
> View attachment 247884
> View attachment 247885


Wow :Jawdrop that's lovely! Love it!


----------



## ab1g41l

The reason I want to crochet:


----------



## huckybuck

Wait til you see the man thongs PMSL!!

In fact put crochet thong into google images ROFL......


----------



## ab1g41l

Laughing pretty hard at these :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Time to impulse buy a crochet starters kit!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> In fact put crochet thong into google images ROFL......


Elephant??? Bloody elephant???


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Wait til you see the man thongs PMSL!!
> 
> In fact put crochet thong into google images ROFL......


You had to lower the tone with your thong chat...

For anyone who is thinking of taking up crochet to make their other halves something special for Christmas, perhaps this will give you some inspiration...


----------



## idris

Thanks everyone for your kind comments on my humble creation 


huckybuck said:


> It's absolutely stunning - I just love the pretty flower squares. What's the pattern?????


It's an ordinary sized pattern that I have done with super chunky yarn and a size 8 hook . It's made up of only 30 squares but took 10 100g balls of yarn .
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Granny-Square-Afghans/Lacy-Flower-Crochet-Granny-Square


----------



## Azriel391

JaimeandBree said:


> Ah, that! My bad. I won't apologise though as it's inspired you


No bad at all hon Xx just uber Inspiration with no idea Lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments on my humble creation
> 
> It's an ordinary sized pattern that I have done with super chunky yarn and a size 8 hook . It's made up of only 30 squares but took 10 100g balls of yarn .
> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Granny-Square-Afghans/Lacy-Flower-Crochet-Granny-Square


Gosh it doesn't look chunky at all - I thought it was a cotton!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Idris you are very talented! 
I now have the craft mat out and a bunch of material ready to start making some special bits but am a tiny bit worried incase Popcorn gets hold of the needle and thread and swallows it like she did the last time (pic) I did some sewing and we had to pull it up out of her mouth! I do have a lockable box this time and she is currently asleep in the bedroom!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ok it's not crochet but it's my first go at Blanket Stitch! Sorry that's all I can show for now but it's coming along nicely!!


----------



## cuddlycats

huckybuck said:


> Wait til you see the man thongs PMSL!!
> 
> In fact put crochet thong into google images ROFL......


well I come on this thread now and again saw this went to google :Jawdrop well I never did , oh my giddy aunt :Wideyed


----------



## ALR

Lol this thread is getting very interesting:Hilarious May be too interesting

Anyway I wanted to take a pic of Bubble sitting next to the scarf that I'm trying to knit for hubby. And this hapenned (video below):



Thankfully Hubby was completely alright with it. He thought Bubble deserves a good scarf


----------



## slartibartfast

ALR said:


> Lol this thread is getting very interesting:Hilarious May be too interesting
> 
> Anyway I wanted to take a pic of Bubble sitting next to the scarf that I'm trying to knit for hubby. And this hapenned (video below):
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully Hubby was completely alright with it. He thought Bubble deserves a good scarf


Potter&Mystique approve, scarves are for cats!


----------



## ALR

slartibartfast said:


> Potter&Mystique approve, scarves are for cats!
> View attachment 248138


Well now we know. When I'm done with it, I'll put a better pic with Bubble hopefully sitting on the scarf like your two. It's taken me a whole year to get to this point so might take a few months before I can do that though.


----------



## slartibartfast

I went to yarn shop today, just to replace my aluminium 2,5 mm hook with the steel one (after bending it in half). Guess who left the shop with a bag of mercerized cotton? For P&M stripy valerian snakes...


----------



## slartibartfast

Hooman is evil, hooman used yarn for herself!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Hooman is evil, hooman used yarn for herself!!!
> View attachment 250754


 Aww that's lovely, P&M have had so many lovely crocheted things I'm sure they can allow you to have one for yourself 

I'm glad to see someone posting on the thread too, it's been so quiet lately, but I suspect like me many of the others are busy making projects for SS and so can't share their work! Hopefully this means there will an explosion of pictures once Santa has been


----------



## Matrod

My mum painted a picture of Matilda last week, she's doing an online painting course to try & get herself back into it, this was a basic colour work I think it's called. Anyway I love it, I think she's really captured Tilda's expression


----------



## slartibartfast

Yeah, some crocheted things are classified for now...

I'm upgrading P&M dining room, there will be new crocheted placemats in Gryffindor colours, to match the poster:









New blankets for Xmas, also in Gryffindor colours (one red with golden edging, another golden with red edging), 100% wool of course.

Lots of stripy cotton snakes, some for P&M, some for their friends.

My 3mm hook is almost bend in half, I need a steel one!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Oh, and for the hat I used this tutorial:




With 4,5mm hook and Himalaya Padisah yarn, colour number 50222


----------



## JaimeandBree

Matrod said:


> My mum painted a picture of Matilda last week, she's doing an online painting course to try & get herself back into it, this was a basic colour work I think it's called. Anyway I love it, I think she's really captured Tilda's expression
> 
> View attachment 250756


 That is lovely, from the pictures I've seen of Matilda she really has captured her expression. You should get her to do one of Rodney too


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Hooman is evil, hooman used yarn for herself!!!
> View attachment 250754


I love the hat x
I'm going to Llandudno tonight . To see the fireworks tomorrow . This will incidentally put me in the path of a rather marvellous craft shop in Llandudno itself.  I might accidentally walk past it and accidentally find myself inside as if by magic .


----------



## Tweety1977

Oooooo.....i used to be able to crochet, I can just about knit, I have a big basket full of wool that has been sitting there for many years.


Shall I try and have a go at a blankie!!!!!


----------



## idris

Tweety1977 said:


> Oooooo.....i used to be able to crochet, I can just about knit, I have a big basket full of wool that has been sitting there for many years.
> 
> Shall I try and have a go at a blankie!!!!!


Yes ! I do believe you should . Welcome to the happy hookers


----------



## Susan M

My Mama made me this poppy :Happy


----------



## popcornsmum

Susan M said:


> My Mama made me this poppy :Happy
> 
> View attachment 250763


Oh wow I love this! I want a crocheted poppy! I'm going to ask my mum! Lol!


----------



## Matrod

JaimeandBree said:


> That is lovely, from the pictures I've seen of Matilda she really has captured her expression. You should get her to do one of Rodney too


She's already said she's under pressure to do Rod now


----------



## JaimeandBree

Tweety1977 said:


> Oooooo.....i used to be able to crochet, I can just about knit, I have a big basket full of wool that has been sitting there for many years.
> 
> Shall I try and have a go at a blankie!!!!!


You're only going to get one answer to that question on this thread.....DO IT!!!


----------



## Tweety1977

JaimeandBree said:


> You're only going to get one answer to that question on this thread.....DO IT!!!


Ok I will! I need some distraction therapy tonight so will try and remember how to do it lol!


----------



## slartibartfast

My phone is an ar$hole!!! That crappy quality picture is my crazy Caturday night crochet fever: Catherine wheel stitch placemat for their fountain, made with 2,9mm hook from 100% mercerized cotton in very nice blue. My first Catherine stitch project, I think I can make it.
That yellow piece is a new blankie.


----------



## slartibartfast

Here's better picture:


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Here's better picture:
> View attachment 250888


Lovely, I really like the colour too!


----------



## slartibartfast

I was making this for P&M, the first of many more stripy snakes:








Sorry for the crappy picture, that thingy on the back is a crocheted beanie.

P&M won't have that first snake, it's on his way (with some food) to this poor baby:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1546287765661105/

Can you believe it? that poor cat was lying on the side of the road for 2 DAYS!!! Before someone took him to the vet!
But now he's in good hands, I hope he will recover and find the best forever home ever.


----------



## slartibartfast

Now I'm making this hat:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/divine-hat-2


----------



## slartibartfast

Found this pattern:
http://www.thefriendlyredfox.com/2014/09/free-crochet-katniss-cowl-pattern.html
Mine will be "If-Katniss-Was-A-Witch Cowl", in Gryffindor colours.

Anyone working on something that isn't SS classified????


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Found this pattern:
> http://www.thefriendlyredfox.com/2014/09/free-crochet-katniss-cowl-pattern.html
> Mine will be "If-Katniss-Was-A-Witch Cowl", in Gryffindor colours.
> 
> Anyone working on something that isn't SS classified????


Me I will show and tell when it's finished its a hooded scarf


----------



## slartibartfast

idris said:


> Me I will show and tell when it's finished its a hooded scarf


Maybe this one????
http://www.mooglyblog.com/cuddly-cat-crochet-scoodie/


----------



## slartibartfast

Gryffindor rules!!!








My new hat, picture as always crappy...


----------



## slartibartfast

Gryffindor hat, better picture:


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Gryffindor hat, better picture:
> View attachment 253125


I love it, you'd fit right in at Hogwarts!


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> Gryffindor hat, better picture:
> View attachment 253125


That's really lovely! I don't know the technical terms but I love the ridges in the [stitches?]


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Gryffindor hat, better picture:
> View attachment 253125


Fabulous hat!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

GingerNinja said:


> That's really lovely! I don't know the technical terms but I love the ridges in the [stitches?]


Here's the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/divine-hat-2
It's really easy, post stitches and double crochet.


----------



## ab1g41l

I was reading another thread about a funky new cat backpack and got carried away on google trying to source them in the UK... I then came across this on etsy...








It will work for cats too right? :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh is it crochet??? Have I got time before Christmas?????


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> Ooh is it crochet??? Have I got time before Christmas?????


https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/199502326/pet-carrier-crochet-dog-carrier-bubadog
I can see Little H in one for sure!


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter looks amazing in Gryffindor colours:


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Potter looks amazing in Gryffindor colours:
> View attachment 253809


Ah the lovely potter







always a favourite. X


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> Potter looks amazing in Gryffindor colours:
> View attachment 253809


 I think Potter looks amazing in anything! Xx


----------



## slartibartfast

GingerNinja said:


> I think Potter looks amazing in anything! Xx


Like when he's celebrating Towel Day:


----------



## popcornsmum

Today I received a wonderful gift from a very kind person so now I shall be making lots of lovely knitted and crochet bits!!!  I'm so excited as there's some lovely cat toy patterns in there!


----------



## huckybuck

popcornsmum said:


> Today I received a wonderful gift from a very kind person so now I shall be making lots of lovely knitted and crochet bits!!!  I'm so excited as there's some lovely cat toy patterns in there!
> 
> View attachment 254535


Ooh lucky you!!!!!!
I've asked for a crochet mag subscription for Christmas so keeping everything crossed.


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> Today I received a wonderful gift from a very kind person so now I shall be making lots of lovely knitted and crochet bits!!!  I'm so excited as there's some lovely cat toy patterns in there!
> 
> View attachment 254535


If I could knit I'd be going for the wee fox on the cover he's lovely!!

Maybe next year I can teach myself to knit!!

@huckybuck I may have to subscribe to a couple in the New Year!!


----------



## popcornsmum

@JaimeandBree il send it back to you once I've made some bits!!!  X


----------



## MoochH

My friend's mum made me these ...


Her only comment was 'what kind of name is Mooch'.
I love them.


----------



## popcornsmum

wow! they are really lovely!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Love those!!


----------



## Azriel391

Wow @MoochH they're lovely , I think your friends mum could take orders for next years SSxx


----------



## idris

I hope the recipients don't mind :Shy I'm posting a few of the things I made on the run up to Christmas as I know it's killed us crafters being quiet lol

The jumper I made for Moth in a silk, cashmere , and merino wool mix. I never tried to crochet cables before. @lymorelynn and @huckybuck Thank you for you help with the sizeing xx















I did not use a pattern it was my own desighn. :Smuggrin

Soozi's tin of sardines















That was a pattern off ravelry


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I hope the recipients don't mind :Shy I'm posting a few of the things I made on the run up to Christmas as I know it's killed us crafters being quiet lol
> 
> The jumper I made for Moth in a silk, cashmere , and merino wool mix. I never tried to crochet cables before. @lymorelynn and @huckybuck Thank you for you help with the sizeing xx
> View attachment 257101
> View attachment 257102
> 
> I did not use a pattern it was my own desighn. :Smuggrin
> 
> Soozi's tin of sardines
> View attachment 257103
> View attachment 257104
> 
> That was a pattern off ravelry


Ooooh great minds @idris I was thinking we need to kickstart this thread again now that everything is declassified lol!!:Hilarious

I love love Moth's jumper, the pattern is great you're so clever and how lovely to go to all that effort for him! I bet it's dead soft and cosy too. I hope he will be striking his best pose to model it for us 

Love the sardines too, how cute!!!

I will get some pics together of my own projects in a minute.


----------



## oliviarussian

idris said:


> I hope the recipients don't mind :Shy I'm posting a few of the things I made on the run up to Christmas as I know it's killed us crafters being quiet lol
> 
> The jumper I made for Moth in a silk, cashmere , and merino wool mix. I never tried to crochet cables before. @lymorelynn and @huckybuck Thank you for you help with the sizeing xx
> View attachment 257101
> View attachment 257102
> 
> I did not use a pattern it was my own desighn. :Smuggrin
> 
> Soozi's tin of sardines
> View attachment 257103
> View attachment 257104
> 
> That was a pattern off ravelry


LOVE those!!!! Your recipients were very lucky in getting you x


----------



## mudgekin

I would love to be able to crochet. I'm going to try this year to learn. I just don't know where I'm going to have time fir sewing, jewellery making, beading, needle felting and enamelling. No idea how I had time to work



idris said:


> I hope the recipients don't mind :Shy I'm posting a few of the things I made on the run up to Christmas as I know it's killed us crafters being quiet lol
> 
> The jumper I made for Moth in a silk, cashmere , and merino wool mix. I never tried to crochet cables before. @lymorelynn and @huckybuck Thank you for you help with the sizeing xx
> View attachment 257101
> View attachment 257102
> 
> I did not use a pattern it was my own desighn. :Smuggrin
> 
> Soozi's tin of sardines
> View attachment 257103
> View attachment 257104
> 
> That was a pattern off ravelry


@idris Wow, that is such a beautiful jumper and such fabulously luxurious yarn. I just can't imagine how gorgeously soft it is. It's such a shame that we haven't seen Moth in it. I'm sure @Pear hasn't meant to upset you.

I love the sardines too. You really are a beautiful crocheter.


----------



## moggie14

You are all so clever! That jumper is amazing, especially so when designed yourself @idris


----------



## idris

mudgekin said:


> I would love to be able to crochet. I'm going to try this year to learn. I just don't know where I'm going to have time fir sewing, jewellery making, beading, needle felting and enamelling. No idea how I had time to work
> 
> @idris Wow, that is such a beautiful jumper and such fabulously luxurious yarn. I just can't imagine how gorgeously soft it is. It's such a shame that we haven't seen Moth in it. I'm sure @Pear hasn't meant to upset you.
> 
> I love the sardines too. You really are a beautiful crocheter.


Thank you lovely I'm quite quite sure of that too


----------



## sarahecp

You hookers and crafters are so talented. Love handmade things, so unique and personal, the hard work and effort you put in make them all that more special.

That jumper is gorgeous @idris how lovely and thoughtful of you to make that for Moth, can't wait to see him in it 

And I love the sardines, they're fab! 

While I'm here I'd like to show off my beautiful slipper boots that the lovely @idris made me for my Birthday  I love them, they are so cosy and keep my feet lovely and warm 



















And also these lovely little knitted stockings from one of my SS's


----------



## JaimeandBree

It's only now I've gathered all the pics together that I realise how much I've made recently no wonder my hands were starting to feel like they had RSI!!:Hilarious They've had a break for over a week so I'll do something small to ease them back in gently 

Shawl for a friend bring modelled in the pics by my mum


























Spotties and stripes blanket










Dante and Bea blanket 









Baby Jelly blanket










Blanket for Dumpling's gang










Stinky carrots for Secret Santa Christmas Dinner 










Stinky owl and reindeer for the Hairy Hikers


----------



## mudgekin

sarahecp said:


> You hookers and crafters are so talented. Love handmade things, so unique and personal, the hard work and effort you put in make them all that more special.
> 
> That jumper is gorgeous @idris how lovely and thoughtful of you to make that for Moth, can't wait to see him in it
> 
> And I love the sardines, they're fab!
> 
> While I'm here I'd like to show off my beautiful slipper boots that the lovely @idris made me for my Birthday  I love them, they are so cosy and keep my feet lovely and warm
> 
> View attachment 257112
> 
> 
> View attachment 257115
> 
> 
> And also these lovely little knitted stockings from one of my SS's
> View attachment 257105


I'm in love with all of these. You crocherers are fantastic. Your work really is amazing
@JaimeandBree that shawl is gorgeous, lucky friend indeed. She must be dead chuffed, I know I would be.
@idris, @sarahcp loving those slipper boots, toasty toasty.

I've been gobsmacked at the skill of some of you ladies xxxx


----------



## moggie14

Brilliant! I especially love the owl :Happy


----------



## Matrod

Wow, there's some seriously talented people on here! @sarahecp those socks are brilliant & I love the colours :Smug

@JaimeandBree that must have taken you ages to do that lot, the shawl is gorgeous :Cat


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> It's only now I've gathered all the pics together that I realise how much I've made recently no wonder my hands were starting to feel like they had RSI!!:Hilarious They've had a break for over a week so I'll do something small to ease them back in gently
> 
> Shawl for a friend bring modelled in the pics by my mum
> View attachment 257106
> 
> View attachment 257107
> 
> 
> View attachment 257108
> 
> 
> Spotties and stripes blanket
> 
> View attachment 257109
> 
> 
> Dante and Bea blanket
> View attachment 257110
> 
> 
> Baby Jelly blanket
> 
> View attachment 257111
> 
> 
> Blanket for Dumpling's gang
> 
> View attachment 257113
> 
> 
> Stinky carrots for Secret Santa Christmas Dinner
> 
> View attachment 257114
> 
> 
> Stinky owl and reindeer for the Hairy Hikers
> 
> View attachment 257117
> 
> 
> View attachment 257118


Omg you have been a busy hooker lol all of that is scrummy. The shawl is oober spesh and I love the carrots and Rudolph


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> It's only now I've gathered all the pics together that I realise how much I've made recently no wonder my hands were starting to feel like they had RSI!!:Hilarious They've had a break for over a week so I'll do something small to ease them back in gently
> 
> Shawl for a friend bring modelled in the pics by my mum
> View attachment 257106
> 
> View attachment 257107
> 
> 
> View attachment 257108
> 
> 
> Spotties and stripes blanket
> 
> View attachment 257109
> 
> 
> Dante and Bea blanket
> View attachment 257110
> 
> 
> Baby Jelly blanket
> 
> View attachment 257111
> 
> 
> Blanket for Dumpling's gang
> 
> View attachment 257113
> 
> 
> Stinky carrots for Secret Santa Christmas Dinner
> 
> View attachment 257114
> 
> 
> Stinky owl and reindeer for the Hairy Hikers
> 
> View attachment 257117
> 
> 
> View attachment 257118


Love it!!!


----------



## sarahecp

@JaimeandBree beautiful blankets and shawl   And loving the toys  you are very talented 

What's next on the agenda for you crafty lot?


----------



## JaimeandBree

Thanks guys!

I love the owl too but he went a little wonky in that the colours weren't lining up, I can only think I made a mistake in counting somewhere along the line? You can see it in the pic. Rudolph was ok though. 

Mr Owl absolutely reeked to high heaven he was stuffed with catnip, valerian and silvervine, you could smell it through the packaging, I got some very funny looks in the post office!:Hilarious


----------



## sarahecp

Here's Mr Black Cat, Mr Froggie and Mr Roo beautifully made by our very own @slartibartfast 










And also the famous Swearing Bear 









He absolutley stinks to high heaven and only comes out for short play sessions with the boys 

There are a few stinky mice around the forum too, I'll go in search for photos soon.

A huge thank you to @slartibartfast for making these wonderful stinky toys for me for our PF friends  xxx


----------



## idris

sarahecp said:


> Here's Mr Black Cat, Mr Froggie and Mr Roo beautifully made by our very own @slartibartfast
> 
> View attachment 257136
> 
> 
> And also the famous Swearing Bear
> View attachment 257137
> 
> 
> He absolutley stinks to high heaven and only comes out for short play sessions with the boys
> 
> There are a few stinky mice around the forum too, I'll go in search for photos soon.
> 
> A huge thank you to @slartibartfast for making these wonderful stinky
> toys for me for our PF friends  xxx


@slartibartfast and @sarahecp I'm loving the stinky toys especially the frog as the clue for Seb x


----------



## popcornsmum

Why is the bear a swearing bear?!! I did love those clues Sarah!!


----------



## slartibartfast

popcornsmum said:


> Why is the bear a swearing bear?!! I did love those clues Sarah!!


Swearing Bear (Mis Przekliniak) is a character from Polish cartoon "Włatcy Móch"


----------



## popcornsmum

Ohh! Thank you for explaining @slartibartfast the bear is adorable!!


----------



## Pear

@mudgekin

No offense meant in the slightest to dear Idris from Moth's perspective or my own I pre warned that he might be furless but no matter how cold will not ware clothes preferring blankets. (We did try taking a photo on Christmas morning but it was all hissing and spitting)

We did however discover that the lovely jumper is a perfect fit on my Chinese Crested Hairless Pixie she also stole the beautiful autumn coloured flower blanket.
There is a photo on the opening thread, she wore the lovely jumper on boxing day.

Here is a few more photographs @idris of the beautiful crochet knit close up.
Remarkable the fit under her belly is really lovely we always struggle with the sizing in that area in commercial jumpers.


----------



## Pear

Some extra photos from this afternoon and boxing day (Pixie was in a snuggle puddle with my OH and I watching Disney movies)


----------



## Pear

I am a little concerned about washing everything Idris did send me the little label for the jumper it's most soft. Does a 20 degree wash with a very low spin? And just flat drying sound okay ?


----------



## Azriel391

Definitely in awe of you all .... @sarahecp your slipper booties @idris made are awesome , gorgeous colours. @JaimeandBree your friend is very very lucky the shawl is amazing ...,, and all those blankets not to mention Rudolph & co . @slartibartfast your clues for @sarahecp were genius ! And I'm going to blow your trumpet @mudgekin most of my SS from you was home made , so thoughtful a nd very talented and I have seen other pics gifts you have made xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Pear said:


> Some extra photos from this afternoon and boxing day (Pixie was in a snuggle puddle with my OH and I watching Disney movies)
> 
> View attachment 257147
> View attachment 257148
> View attachment 257149


Pixie does look sweet in the jumper, which looks even better seen worn , I am surprised Mr Moth Cat allowed her to steal his blanket though!!


----------



## idris

Pear said:


> Some extra photos from this afternoon and boxing day (Pixie was in a snuggle puddle with my OH and I watching Disney movies)
> 
> View attachment 257147
> View attachment 257148
> View attachment 257149


Aww well! lol best made plans of mice and men . She does model it well 
I would think so for the jumper and everything else could go on a 30 I reckon . The slippers I would be a bit warey of because of my attempt at non slip soles . I might be tempted to hand wash those


----------



## Pear

JaimeandBree said:


> Pixie does look sweet in the jumper, which looks even better seen worn , I am surprised Mr Moth Cat allowed her to steal his blanket though!!


She growled at him post thiefing. 
I have no doubt he will sneak it back....


----------



## JaimeandBree

Azriel391 said:


> Definitely in awe of you all .... @sarahecp your slipper booties @idris made are awesome , gorgeous colours. @JaimeandBree your friend is very very lucky the shawl is amazing ...,, and all those blankets not to mention Rudolph & co . @slartibartfast your clues for @sarahecp were genius ! And I'm going to blow your trumpet @mudgekin most of my SS from you was home made , so thoughtful a nd very talented and I have seen other pics gifts you have made xxx


I agree @mudgekin should share more of her work here and not hide her light under a bushel!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Pear said:


> She growled at him post thiefing.
> I have no doubt he will sneak it back....


Haha  well I think if she got the jumper it's only fair Moth and Tonks get the blanket it is their Christmas present after all do they have a cat tree you can put it in where she can't steal it


----------



## slartibartfast

Just finished (well, almost finished, there are still ends to thread) my Gryffindor infinity scarf
















Sorry for crappy picture, my phone is a disaster.

It's made from this pattern:
http://www.thefriendlyredfox.com/2014/09/free-crochet-katniss-cowl-pattern.html
so mine is If-Katniss-Was-A-Witch-Gryffindor-Cowl


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Just finished (well, almost finished, there are still ends to thread) my Gryffindor infinity scarf
> View attachment 257169
> 
> View attachment 257170
> 
> Sorry for crappy picture, my phone is a disaster.
> 
> It's made from this pattern:
> http://www.thefriendlyredfox.com/2014/09/free-crochet-katniss-cowl-pattern.html
> so mine is If-Katniss-Was-A-Witch-Gryffindor-Cowl


Love this I'm a big Potter fan!!


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> Love this I'm a big Potter fan!!


Have you seen Potter&Mystique dining room?


----------



## JaimeandBree

I may have gone slightly mad as I'm attempting to make this for my brother and SIL who are big Whovians! 
(This is a picture of what I'm trying to replicate, not what I have actually made!!!)


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Have you seen Potter&Mystique dining room?
> View attachment 257174


Yes very cool!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I made a Gryffindor hat to wear with that cowl:









and these are P&M Christmas blankets:









Gryffindor rules!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> I made a Gryffindor hat to wear with that cowl:
> View attachment 257175
> 
> 
> and these are P&M Christmas blankets:
> View attachment 257176
> 
> 
> Gryffindor rules!!!


The hat is lovely, I adore the blankets though!!!


----------



## Susan M

I cannot believe how much you made @JaimeandBree I struggled finding time to do 1! 
I think some happy hookers will be interested in the book some PF kitties modelled for recently, it was crochet cat toys!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> I cannot believe how much you made @JaimeandBree I struggled finding time to do 1!
> I think some happy hookers will be interested in the book some PF kitties modelled for recently, it was crochet cat toys!


Has your SS posted yet Susan I may have missed it, I want to see what you made!!

I am eagerly awaiting that book do we know when it is out??


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> Just finished (well, almost finished, there are still ends to thread) my Gryffindor infinity scarf
> View attachment 257169
> 
> View attachment 257170
> 
> Sorry for crappy picture, my phone is a disaster.
> 
> It's made from this pattern:
> http://www.thefriendlyredfox.com/2014/09/free-crochet-katniss-cowl-pattern.html
> so mine is If-Katniss-Was-A-Witch-Gryffindor-Cowl





slartibartfast said:


> Have you seen Potter&Mystique dining room?
> View attachment 257174





slartibartfast said:


> I made a Gryffindor hat to wear with that cowl:
> View attachment 257175
> 
> 
> and these are P&M Christmas blankets:
> View attachment 257176
> 
> 
> Gryffindor rules!!!


I'm really loving all the Gryffindor things. I love the things you make . I have a Nasty feeling tho if the sorting hat were to go anywhere near my head it would scream slytherin :Shifty lol


Susan M said:


> I cannot believe how much you made @JaimeandBree I struggled finding time to do 1!
> I think some happy hookers will be interested in the book some PF kitties modelled for recently, it was crochet cat toys!


Oh yes . That book shall be mine mwwwahhhaha


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Has your SS posted yet Susan I may have missed it, I want to see what you made!!
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting that book do we know when it is out??


Erm yes, but as you've probably noticed there was a mishap with a load of the stuff including the clue so i'm not revealed yet lol!
It's nothing compared to the blanket you made us! I'm quite limited I don't underhand how to read patterns still lol!
No, no idea unfortunately! If by some kind of miiracle I could learn better I'd love to be able to make toys for my friends kitten bags!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Erm yes, but as you've probably noticed there was a mishap with a load of the stuff including the clue so i'm not revealed yet lol!
> It's nothing compared to the blanket you made us! I'm quite limited I don't underhand how to read patterns still lol!
> No, no idea unfortunately! If by some kind of miiracle I could learn better I'd love to be able to make toys for my friends kitten bags!


I am up to speed now lol!!!

The toys are way easier than you think the stitches are very simple the only tricky bit is counting!!!


----------



## Pear

Pixie says "No chance this blanket is all mine!!!" (Insert Disney villian laugh)


----------



## moggie14

Pear said:


> Pixie says "No chance this blanket is all mine!!!" (Insert Disney villian laugh)
> View attachment 257198


It would be nice for the cats to have the blanket, it's Cat SS (not dog) after all


----------



## Shikoku

I'm envious of all your talents! I have tried crocheting but I get frustrated with it and myself :Bag 
I do treasure our blanket which Susan M made for my three last year for secret santa  Our dog is banned from it because it was specially made for my three. 









@Pear Did you know there is a secret santa ran in dog chat? It might be worth looking in to that for next year so then your little dog won't miss out and your cats don't get any of their presents stolen  Plus you will have more presents to open and enjoy


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> I am up to speed now lol!!!
> 
> The toys are way easier than you think the stitches are very simple the only tricky bit is counting!!!


I used to always cross stitch which is counting! I'll cling onto that lol! Info have a crochet book I'll see if I can work out how to make something from that rather than YouTube!



Shikoku said:


> I'm envious of all your talents! I have tried crocheting but I get frustrated with it and myself :Bag
> I do treasure our blanket which Susan M made for my three last year for secret santa  Our dog is banned from it because it was specially made for my three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pear Did you know there is a secret santa ran in dog chat? It might be worth looking in to that for next year so then your little dog won't miss out and your cats don't get any of their presents stolen  Plus you will have more presents to open and enjoy


I am honestly so amazed and chuffed it hasn't fallen apart lol!


----------



## Pear

Shikoku said:


> I'm envious of all your talents! I have tried crocheting but I get frustrated with it and myself :Bag
> I do treasure our blanket which Susan M made for my three last year for secret santa  Our dog is banned from it because it was specially made for my three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pear Did you know there is a secret santa ran in dog chat? It might be worth looking in to that for next year so then your little dog won't miss out and your cats don't get any of their presents stolen  Plus you will have more presents to open and enjoy


I did! I think the rabbit group also has one but I have found said group too be overly friendly bit too quick too judge for my tastes.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Lol, Pixie looks dead cute in her new jumper, but it's certainly brave of you to post that you've given the cats' SS blanket to the dog in the cat forum! :Hilarious


----------



## Pear

Shoshannah said:


> Lol, Pixie looks dead cute in her new jumper, but it's certainly brave of you to post that you've given the cats' SS blanket to the dog in the cat forum! :Hilarious


To be perfectly honest I hadn't given it much thought.

I was delighted with our home made things but knew I hadn't a hope in hell of getting it on Moth without a fight, we did give it a try but he wasn't co - operative.
Moth is 4.4kg Pix is 5kg but she is slender In build so I was ever so pleased it was such a good fit and Idris 's handy work wouldn't be wasted on us.

As for the blanket that has been snuggle under but myself Moth and the dogs on the sofa but too dark for a photo opertunity and I stupidly left my boots at my partners flat I had about 5 minutes too grab the cats and their essentials.


----------



## sarahecp

There are a few other handmade things (not by me ) that I gave to our SS recipients, I will post pics of these once HB has opened and posted pics


----------



## Susan M

I made this for Bagpuss



















I'd like to make something a bit chunkier next, do I just buy 'chunky' yarn instead of DK?


----------



## Azriel391

Wow @Susan M that's fabulous, I am so going to learn this year


----------



## Jesthar

Susan M said:


> I made this for Bagpuss
> 
> I'd like to make something a bit chunkier next, do I just buy 'chunky' yarn instead of DK?


Aran weighy would be the next step up, chunky is more bulky still.  You can always practice with a double strand of DK, that makes about Chunky weight. Double Aran is about the same as Super Chunky. Don't forget you'll need bigger hooks too  The Scoodie I crocheted for ab1g41l in SS is double strand Aran on a 6.5mm hook.

Have you found http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/ yet? You can search by yarn weight on there - be warned it's addictive!  It will tell you on the description page what size hook/needles is recommended for each wool.


----------



## Susan M

Azriel391 said:


> Wow @Susan M that's fabulous, I am so going to learn this year


 Thank you, I've still very much a beginner, I'm sure you'll pick it up great!



Jesthar said:


> Aran weighy would be the next step up, chunky is more bulky still.  You can always practice with a double strand of DK, that makes about Chunky weight. Double Aran is about the same as Super Chunky. Don't forget you'll need bigger hooks too  The Scoodie I crocheted for ab1g41l in SS is double strand Aran on a 6.5mm hook.
> 
> Have you found http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/ yet? You can search by yarn weight on there - be warned it's addictive!  It will tell you on the description page what size hook/needles is recommended for each wool.


Thank you! Yeah I like Woolwarehouse, I've only used Stylecraft Special DK (it's what the lady I watch on YouTube uses lol!) It says the hook size on those. I'll have a look at trying Aran next then!


----------



## Jesthar

Susan M said:


> Thank you! Yeah I like Woolwarehouse, I've only used Stylecraft Special DK (it's what the lady I watch on YouTube uses lol!) It says the hook size on those. I'll have a look at trying Aran next then!


Stylecraft special Aran is good too, I've used it for two scoodies so far with one more in it to go  Recommended to me by an experienced hooker


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> I made this for Bagpuss
> 
> View attachment 257302
> 
> 
> View attachment 257304
> 
> 
> I'd like to make something a bit chunkier next, do I just buy 'chunky' yarn instead of DK?


I LOVE chunky and I know I've converted @huckybuck too, it works up really quickly and for cat blankets is lovely and snuggly. The one I did for your girls is (I think ) Sirdar Hayfield Chunky with Wool. I didn't notice much difference between DK and Aran but using chunky did feel strange at first but once you get the hang of it you'll be amazed at how quickly it rattles up


----------



## JaimeandBree

Jesthar said:


> Stylecraft special Aran is good too, I've used it for two scoodies so far with one more in it to go  Recommended to me by an experienced hooker


The Stylecraft special Aran is nice I'm using on a WIP at the moment


----------



## idris

You were worrying me J&B until it clicked as work in progress lol


----------



## Susan M

Jesthar said:


> Stylecraft special Aran is good too, I've used it for two scoodies so far with one more in it to go  Recommended to me by an experienced hooker





JaimeandBree said:


> I LOVE chunky and I know I've converted @huckybuck too, it works up really quickly and for cat blankets is lovely and snuggly. The one I did for your girls is (I think ) Sirdar Hayfield Chunky with Wool. I didn't notice much difference between DK and Aran but using chunky did feel strange at first but once you get the hang of it you'll be amazed at how quickly it rattles up


Thank you for your recommendations!
It's their blanket @JaimeandBree that made me think to use chunkier! Tbh I didn't know any different before, but your stitches are so much bigger than mine! I'm not the quickest, but I'm certainly not the slowest, Bagpuss' blanket is single crochet and it took so long! Love doing it, I have some people that would like me to make blankets and I'd love to, but the time it takes, I so want to try chunky!
I YouTubed chunky, typically I can't find the video now, but saw you can make a pretty flower square blankie in like 2 rounds!
I'm taking the plunge! I've got chunky in my basket, I'm getting some aran too @Jesthar eith a 6.5mm hook, @JaimeandBree what size hook do I need for chunky?


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Thank you for your recommendations!
> It's their blanket @JaimeandBree that made me think to use chunkier! Tbh I didn't know any different before, but your stitches are so much bigger than mine! I'm not the quickest, but I'm certainly not the slowest, Bagpuss' blanket is single crochet and it took so long! Love doing it, I have some people that would like me to make blankets and I'd love to, but the time it takes, I so want to try chunky!
> I YouTubed chunky, typically I can't find the video now, but saw you can make a pretty flower square blankie in like 2 rounds!
> I'm taking the plunge! I've got chunky in my basket, I'm getting some aran too @Jesthar eith a 6.5mm hook, @JaimeandBree what size hook do I need for chunky?


I would get yourself a fairly cheap roll of different sized hooks to try out, if you look on Amazon you can get them there. The hook size isn't as crucial with crochet unless it's something that requires an exact tension so for blankets you can switch up or down to suit yourself. I found that at first with chunky I was using an 8mm but I've gone down a couple of sizes now that I'm more practised. Your ball band will given you guidance on hook size and they suggest a size for each yarn on WW I think.

Also, you're right, rows of double and treble do take forever, squares are quicker or check out other stitches like v stitch which you can do if you know basic stitches but turn out a different pattern and I find work up quite quickly (especially with chunky wool)


----------



## Susan M

Okey doke will do thank you, I am told my tension is very good lol. My first project will be a pretty flowery square blankie for my pal  

Ahhh I'm excited! I need to diet in the New Year, crochet helps when I'm watching tv in the evenings, I can't do that and stuff chocolate in


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Okey doke will do thank you, I am told my tension is very good lol. My first project will be a pretty flowery square blankie for my pal
> 
> Ahhh I'm excited! I need to diet in the New Year, crochet helps when I'm watching tv in the evenings, I can't do that and stuff chocolate in


Sounds lovely, can't wait to see it!!

I need to diet in the New Year too, let's see if your theory works!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty




----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Sounds lovely, can't wait to see it!!
> 
> I need to diet in the New Year too, let's see if your theory works!


Happy Hookers guide to dieting 



Shoshannah said:


> View attachment 257476


Awww bless him! :Happy


----------



## ab1g41l

First attempt at a 'square'...









:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant!!!!!! That's how they start lol!!!!!


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant!!!!!! That's how they start lol!!!!!


Looks more like a fur ball to me :Hilarious 
I'm so cack-handed, it's really difficult keeping the tension on the yarn while focusing on hooking :Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## popcornsmum

@ab1g41l well done! that's much better than I can do! I can still only do a line!


----------



## Susan M

What square, you were making a circle silly   
Once you work out how to hold your yarn it's much easier, think we all struggle with that until it clicks!


----------



## huckybuck

You're not far off at all tbh. Try loosening a bit and see how you get on.


----------



## JaimeandBree

ab1g41l said:


> First attempt at a 'square'...
> View attachment 257487
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Keep at it, honestly you'll make a couple of wonky looking things and then it will suddenly click!!

@Susan M is right holding the yarn is the trickiest bit. For ages I couldn't figure it out and I was almost keeping the hook still and moving the yarn around it instead of using the hook to pick up the yarn. I was managing to do it but it was awkward, then I went to a class at a local shop and she showed me how to hold it and it just clicked! Maybe watch some videos on You Tube if you haven't already.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@ab1g41l just had a go at the snowflakes Hun, I'm not surprised you were bamboozled by the instructions they are not terribly well written!!

I have however produced something which looks passably like a snowflake  it's not quite right there's an extra treble in the middle for some reason!


----------



## ab1g41l

JaimeandBree said:


> @ab1g41l just had a go at the snowflakes Hun, I'm not surprised you were bamboozled by the instructions they are not terribly well written!!
> 
> I have however produced something which looks passably like a snowflake  it's not quite right there's an extra treble in the middle for some reason!
> 
> View attachment 257535


Wahoo, you translated it! I knew it was in Gaelic! haha That looks like it could double up as a coaster :Hilarious


----------



## ab1g41l

Attempt #10 is coming along a bit more squareish...
My 2016 SS might be in luck


----------



## huckybuck

ab1g41l said:


> Attempt #10 is coming along a bit more squareish...
> My 2016 SS might be in luck
> View attachment 257620


Way hay! That is definitely a square! And a good one at that!


----------



## JaimeandBree

ab1g41l said:


> Attempt #10 is coming along a bit more squareish...
> My 2016 SS might be in luck
> View attachment 257620


Definitely a square, hurrah!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

My SS Christmas craft project was making stockings! I don't have a sewing machine so it's all by hand hence the odd wonky stitch and small sized letter!




























Popcorn wanted to "help"'!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

ab1g41l said:


> Attempt #10 is coming along a bit more squareish...
> My 2016 SS might be in luck
> View attachment 257620


Just looked again and thinking tiny hook!!!!

Next lesson Aran and 5 I reckon!


----------



## ab1g41l

really good @popcornsmum !!
I'm useless at sewing without my machine. (as my poor SS found out)
Glad Popcorn helped you, little sweety pie !


----------



## huckybuck

popcornsmum said:


> My SS Christmas craft project was making stockings! I don't have a sewing machine so it's all by hand hence the odd wonky stitch and small sized letter!
> 
> View attachment 257624
> 
> 
> View attachment 257625
> 
> 
> View attachment 257626
> 
> 
> Popcorn wanted to "help"'!!!!
> View attachment 257627
> 
> 
> View attachment 257628
> 
> 
> View attachment 257629
> 
> View attachment 257630
> 
> View attachment 257631


Can't believe you did those without a sewing machine! All praise you Popcornsmum! Amazing!


----------



## JaimeandBree

ab1g41l said:


> really good @popcornsmum !!
> I'm useless at sewing without my machine. (as my poor SS found out)
> Glad Popcorn helped you, little sweety pie !


Jaime loves the handsewn snake!! I have pics will pop up a thread in a couple of days.

Oh and they both love the bed now we've had fights


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> My SS Christmas craft project was making stockings! I don't have a sewing machine so it's all by hand hence the odd wonky stitch and small sized letter!
> 
> View attachment 257624
> 
> 
> View attachment 257625
> 
> 
> View attachment 257626
> 
> 
> Popcorn wanted to "help"'!!!!
> View attachment 257627
> 
> 
> View attachment 257628
> 
> 
> View attachment 257629
> 
> View attachment 257630
> 
> View attachment 257631


Those are gorgeous, can't believe you did them by hand, my sewing is atrocious it lets me down when I'm making up my crochet.


----------



## ab1g41l

JaimeandBree said:


> Jaime loves the handsewn snake!! I have pics will pop up a thread in a couple of days.
> 
> Oh and they both love the bed now we've had fights


Glad they love the bed! I made a practice one for my two and they couldn't care less about it:Shifty! I'll have to post it up so they have one each hehe It's just a little miss-shaped.


----------



## ab1g41l

Last night I had a go at finger knitting then arm knitting with the only wool in the house...It may be for 10 year olds but I found it so easy and actually made something within a few hours. All be it a wig (what we've been using it as:Hilarious)








I've ordered a pack of crochet hooks but couldn't wait for them to arrive so popped to the local charity shop found a number 4 crochet hook and some chunky knitting needles. Oh, then into the haberdashery shop and picked up some nice chunky wool in case I get brave and a practice ball. 








 My mum told me she wants a scarf...


----------



## huckybuck

Wow if that's finger knitting even I might try it! Looks fabulous! Charity shops are great for finding hooks and wool to practice with. Just don't start looking at wool shops online....it's a slippery slope into hookers addiction...crochet crack!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Wow if that's finger knitting even I might try it! Looks fabulous! Charity shops are great for finding hooks and wool to practice with. Just don't start looking at wool shops online....it's a slippery slope into hookers addiction...crochet crack!


We should buy shares in Wool Warehouse!!:Hilarious

Love the finger knitting Abi!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Wow if that's finger knitting even I might try it! Looks fabulous! Charity shops are great for finding hooks and wool to practice with. Just don't start looking at wool shops online....it's a slippery slope into hookers addiction...crochet crack!


Oh, wool shops online, I'm drooling...
I have a special discount in my local yarn shop, I'm making some things for them...


----------



## Susan M

Love the stockings @popcornsmum I can see those making an appearance every year!

My chunky wool is here!!


----------



## Susan M

Yay! 










I undone the middle a couple of times, getting used to how loose to keep it!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Yay!
> 
> View attachment 257750
> 
> 
> I undone the middle a couple of times, getting used to how loose to keep it!


Lovely, I love those colours, which brand is it?


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Lovely, I love those colours, which brand is it?


Can't believe how quick this is! 
King Cole Magnum, pink haze and I've got thistle as well which is purple. The outside is King Cole Glitz in polar.


----------



## ab1g41l

Susan M said:


> Yay!
> 
> View attachment 257750
> 
> 
> I undone the middle a couple of times, getting used to how loose to keep it!


Ooo I love that!


----------



## huckybuck

I haven't picked up my hook over Christmas at all but I had the most amazing pressie...


----------



## popcornsmum

They're lovely!


----------



## huckybuck

popcornsmum said:


> They're lovely!


They are really beautiful - made from rosewood so so smooth to touch and even have little crystals. I'm scared to use them!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

I love the crystals! You'll just have to keep them on display, look at them and use your others!!


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 257841
> I haven't picked up my hook over Christmas at all but I had the most amazing pressie...


Wow, they're a bit swish! Love the sparkles on the end!


----------



## JaimeandBree

After I did my SS projects I had the mad notion that I would do a blanket for mum and dad for Christmas as well, needless to say that didn't pan out as by the time the wool arrived time was tight and then Jaime got poorly so it was shelved.

I have managed to complete a square today though, I had gotten a bit frustrated with it before, tired and a bit crocheted out I think  but now I've done one it should be ok.

This is the pattern









And this is my square (edges are supposed to be wavy.....I think!!!)


----------



## popcornsmum

Oooooh that's amazing @JaimeandBree you're so good!


----------



## oliviarussian

First time I have ever attempted a grid pattern, I was counting in my sleep!!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

@oliviarussian gosh did you make that? It's so lovely!


----------



## oliviarussian

popcornsmum said:


> @oliviarussian gosh did you make that? It's so lovely!


Thank you I did......I very occasionally pick up some needles but am not the most patient person so it's not a regular hobby!!!


----------



## QOTN

oliviarussian said:


> Thank you I did......I very occasionally pick up some needles but am not the most patient person so it's not a regular hobby!!!


When you say needles, is that beautiful blanket knitted? I assumed it was crochet. If it is knitted, can you share the pattern please?


----------



## popcornsmum

@oliviarussian wow! I'd love to be able to make something as beautiful as that!


----------



## oliviarussian

QOTN said:


> When you say needles, is that beautiful blanket knitted? I assumed it was crochet. If it is knitted, can you share the pattern please?


No sorry it was crochet, I can knit but find it too slow for me!


----------



## QOTN

oliviarussian said:


> No sorry it was crochet, I can knit but find it too slow for me!


I thought it was crochet really but just hoped. I really must try to remember how to crochet. I made a blanket for my son's pram but that was 46 years ago and when I tried to start again recently, I found I could only do a chain! I have no problem with knitting but as you say, it is slow.


----------



## oliviarussian

QOTN said:


> I thought it was crochet really but just hoped. I really must try to remember how to crochet. I made a blanket for my son's pram but that was 46 years ago and when I tried to start again recently, I found I could only do a chain! I have no problem with knitting but as you say, it is slow.


I hadn't picked up a crochet hook in over 30 years til last year but was surprised how quickly it came back to me


----------



## JaimeandBree

oliviarussian said:


> First time I have ever attempted a grid pattern, I was counting in my sleep!!!!!
> View attachment 258039


That is gorgeous Hun!! Grid patterns and charts scare me, never used one yet!!!


----------



## QOTN

oliviarussian said:


> I hadn't picked up a crochet hook in over 30 years til last year but was surprised how quickly it came back to me


That is encouraging but I only make things for our welfare stall and I suppose I would feel guilty spending a too much time without producing anything so I tend to do the knitting and leave crochet to one of our other volunteers but I would love to make blankets like yours or at least some cushion covers.


----------



## slartibartfast

oliviarussian said:


> First time I have ever attempted a grid pattern, I was counting in my sleep!!!!!
> View attachment 258039


This is purrfection!!!


----------



## sarahecp

popcornsmum said:


> My SS Christmas craft project was making stockings! I don't have a sewing machine so it's all by hand hence the odd wonky stitch and small sized letter!
> 
> View attachment 257624
> 
> 
> View attachment 257625
> 
> 
> View attachment 257626
> 
> 
> Popcorn wanted to "help"'!!!!
> View attachment 257627
> 
> 
> View attachment 257628
> 
> 
> View attachment 257629
> 
> View attachment 257630
> 
> View attachment 257631


I love the boys stockings, they are soooo gorgeous and beautifully made  I didn't notice any wonky stitches 

Thank you again hun for making them   xxx



Susan M said:


> Love the stockings @popcornsmum I can see those making an appearance every year!
> 
> My chunky wool is here!!


They definitely will be   along with the beautiful little knitted tree stockings  I will be putting in my own after tea treat too 












JaimeandBree said:


> After I did my SS projects I had the mad notion that I would do a blanket for mum and dad for Christmas as well, needless to say that didn't pan out as by the time the wool arrived time was tight and then Jaime got poorly so it was shelved.
> 
> I have managed to complete a square today though, I had gotten a bit frustrated with it before, tired and a bit crocheted out I think  but now I've done one it should be ok.
> 
> This is the pattern
> View attachment 258015
> 
> 
> And this is my square (edges are supposed to be wavy.....I think!!!)
> View attachment 258016


That's beautiful  can't wait to see it finished 



oliviarussian said:


> First time I have ever attempted a grid pattern, I was counting in my sleep!!!!!
> View attachment 258039


I love this blanket, it's absolutely beautiful 

Here's my beautiful blanket that @huckybuck made us for Christmas 

Thanks again hun  xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

@sarahecp I think my mums little traditions have spread everywhere! We have the knitted stockings in our tree (Infact anyone in the world who knows my mum now has one as she loves making them!!) and each year she says "I hope you've put something in your tree stockings!!" This year she sent us a small Santa chocolate lolly to put in! We even make sure Popcorn has one with a lick e Lix in!!! In the 80s and 90s she use to put those really small alcoholic chocolate bottles with the liquor that burned your throat in them! 
I really loved making the large stockings for yours, BCs and Dumplings kitties. It was such fun to choose the material and have a little project to do!


----------



## huckybuck

oliviarussian said:


> First time I have ever attempted a grid pattern, I was counting in my sleep!!!!!
> View attachment 258039


Am I allowed to say that my lovely friend @oliviarussian actually made this for me and the HBs - a sort of SS gift. It's absolutely exquisite and not a stitch out of place. I have no idea how she did it as the counting must have been horrendous!!!!

Thank you so so much Aunty OR we simply adore it xxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 258058
> View attachment 258059
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to say that my lovely friend @oliviarussian actually made this for me and the HBs - a sort of SS gift. It's absolutely exquisite and not a stitch out of place. I have no idea how she did it as the counting must have been horrendous!!!!
> 
> Thank you so so much Aunty OR we simply adore it xxxxx


I chose the mixed tone wool trying to re-create a sort of tabby pattern, not sure how successful it was but it was fun trying! Gracie does it SO much better!


----------



## Azriel391

oliviarussian said:


> First time I have ever attempted a grid pattern, I was counting in my sleep!!!!!
> View attachment 258039


This is amazing @oliviarussian and very beautiful , the HB's are super lucky kitties xx


----------



## Azriel391

Lovely colours @sarahecp in your blanket from HB , gorgeous x


----------



## MCWillow

I wish I could knit or crochet - all you woolly ladies are fantastic! I love the cat blanket and the daisy blanket - just stunning!!

I have tried crochet, even had two very experienced hookers show me how to do it - it just does not compute with me!

Even though I didnt enter SS this year - I kinda participated  Here are 2 things I know were received as SS gifts


----------



## sarahecp

@MCWillow thanks for posting these hun, I've been requesting photos this morning so I could put them on here  but you beat me to it 

Thanks again hun for making these beautiful cushions   xxx

Do you have pics of the other two?


----------



## MCWillow

sarahecp said:


> @MCWillow thanks for posting these hun, I've been requesting photos this morning so I could put them on here  but you beat me to it
> 
> Thanks again hun for making these beautiful cushions   xxx
> 
> Do you have pics of the other two?


I do indeed 

And you're most welcome, I enjoyed doing them x


----------



## huckybuck

@MCWillow
























We love our cushion that @sarahecp bought us - it looks fabulous on my chair in the lounge!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Aunty @oliviarussian is multi talented!!!!!!

She also made Mummy a beautiful picture and us some felt balls to play with!!!!

















Aunty OR did you make the egg cosies and card as well? xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

@slartibartfast

Kindly made @sarahecp the Frank, Seb and Ro stinky toys which the HBs adore!!! xxxx










And @Smoosh's Mum made these lovely heart toys for us too!!!! With some help from Smoosh with the lettering!! xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Aunty OR did you make the egg cosies and card as well? xxxx


No I didn't but you will have to watch this space cos it gave me ideas!!!!!!!! I feel a new craft project in the offing!


----------



## sarahecp

MCWillow said:


> I do indeed
> 
> And you're most welcome, I enjoyed doing them x
> 
> View attachment 258072
> View attachment 258073


Thanks for posting pics 

My friends loved these cushions  and I loved all of them  beautifully made as always  xxx

@huckybuck I love that picture   @oliviarussian you are a very talented lady 

Thanks for posting the photo with Mousie  I posted a pic of the other 3 a few pages back and have been trawling the opening thread for Mousie, there are now a few out there in their new PF homes  but I got a bit lost on the thread lol

I have a few other lovely handmade things I will post pics of later


----------



## Susan M

Everything on here is beautiful! Some amazing pieces have been made recently!
Loving all this creativity to kick off the year


----------



## sarahecp

Here are a few more beautiful cushions, and bags that @MCWillow made for me for pressies for Christmas 2014


----------



## Citruspips

So gorgeous I love the butterfly's x


----------



## ab1g41l

So many talented people on this forum! I just scrolled through the last two pages like, WOW....love that, that, that, that, that, that, that and that!!


----------



## sarahecp

popcornsmum said:


> @sarahecp I think my mums little traditions have spread everywhere! We have the knitted stockings in our tree (Infact anyone in the world who knows my mum now has one as she loves making them!!) and each year she says "I hope you've put something in your tree stockings!!" This year she sent us a small Santa chocolate lolly to put in! We even make sure Popcorn has one with a lick e Lix in!!! In the 80s and 90s she use to put those really small alcoholic chocolate bottles with the liquor that burned your throat in them!
> I really loved making the large stockings for yours, BCs and Dumplings kitties. It was such fun to choose the material and have a little project to do!


I think it's a lovely tradition  bless your mum :Happy I will carry on her tradition every Christmas 

I remember those chocolates and getting the burning throat!!! Lol 

One of my lovely friends made this for me for Christmas :Cat :Cat I love it, it's just purrfect :Cat










And Seb got a gorgeous pressie made by the lovely Aunty @JaimeandBree  










Thank you Aunty J&B  xxx I love my Froggie :Kiss :Linkme

























You are all so very talented and make so many beautiful things


----------



## Kittynanna

Some really lovely things, very cleverly made, particularly love the little 4 stinky toys, gorgeous they are.


----------



## Pear

Hi ladies,

So I found myself at a knitting class on Monday afternoon after work for a couple of hours; one of the laddies i work with is a knitting enthusiast.
It is so tempting too run before you can walk, i started picking things up very slowly i find it ever so difficult to hold the needles correctly.

There is also a sewing class on a Saturday morning which i am rather excited about it would be so lovely too have a little help with sewing projects especially having a bash at making pan covers for my ferret cages.

My aim is too be able too knit dog jumpers for mine and my mum's hairless dogs Pixie and Dobby.

I would also like too knit and crochet ferret and cat toys.

I was telling them all about my secret santa gifts etc they've asked me too bring them along so they can have a nosy! @idris

I tried teaching myself via you tube etc but there is a real joy in being surrounded by other people.

I will let you all know how i get along.


----------



## Pear

I completely forgot too add that the lady i worked with asked for the measurement's of my dog as she said she is fed up of knitting hats and wants too start a new project so is going to knit Pixie Bear jumpers!!!! I have somehow got to get her too accept money for the wool at the very least, it's just ever so kind of her.


----------



## Susan M

sarahecp said:


> I think it's a lovely tradition  bless your mum :Happy I will carry on her tradition every Christmas
> 
> I remember those chocolates and getting the burning throat!!! Lol
> 
> One of my lovely friends made this for me for Christmas :Cat :Cat I love it, it's just purrfect :Cat
> 
> View attachment 258113
> 
> 
> And Seb got a gorgeous pressie made by the lovely Aunty @JaimeandBree
> 
> View attachment 258124
> 
> 
> Thank you Aunty J&B  xxx I love my Froggie :Kiss :Linkme
> View attachment 258125
> 
> View attachment 258132
> 
> View attachment 258133
> 
> 
> You are all so very talented and make so many beautiful things


Aww love that frog! Well done @JaimeandBree


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Aww love that frog! Well done @JaimeandBree


 Thank you


----------



## huckybuck

I've bitten the bullet and started to make a tea cosy!! It's early days and has so far resulted in asking JaimeandBree for help with pattern deciphering - couldn't work out why my top was ending up wavy after 3 attempts and learning 2 new stitches....they looked terrifying but picked them up quite quickly!! So I'm almost halfway through the cosy bit (there are flowers to go on top afterwards) it's very wonky and even when I've done the extra few rows still needed I'm not entirely sure it will fit my teapot but I'm SO proud of myself for persevering.


----------



## Susan M

That's looking great! Well done @huckybuck


----------



## popcornsmum

Wow! @huckybuck that's amazing!!! Such neat stitching!


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> That's looking great! Well done @huckybuck





popcornsmum said:


> Wow! @huckybuck that's amazing!!! Such neat stitching!


Thank you lovelies!!!!

I'm beside myself with excitement as I've just realised I could do a smaller version and attach a doll's body (or cat's head) and make a toiliet roll cover - I've wanted one for ages ROFL!!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

@huckybuck bless!!! I was also thinking you could make them a little smaller and make little bonnets for the kitties???!


----------



## ab1g41l

Cute tea cosy @huckybuck Would love to see the loo roll cosy!

I decided to jump in and crochet an oatmeal coloured basket weave King size blanket for our bed... What else can I do with an extra week off work? Right?

:StopI'm struggling to put the crochet hook down. Think I've got the crochet bug. I haven't even had time to PF :Arghh I think I need help.
For the past couple of days I have been binge watching American reality series and crocheting my little heart out.
I only stopped today because I couldn't move the blanket up to get stitches in - Pip found her new bed. i think she loves it!


----------



## huckybuck

ab1g41l said:


> Cute tea cosy @huckybuck Would love to see the loo roll cosy!
> 
> I decided to jump in and crochet an oatmeal coloured basket weave King size blanket for our bed... What else can I do with an extra week off work? Right?
> 
> :StopI'm struggling to put the crochet hook down. Think I've got the crochet bug. I haven't even had time to PF :Arghh I think I need help.
> For the past couple of days I have been binge watching American reality series and crocheting my little heart out.
> I only stopped today because I couldn't move the blanket up to get stitches in - Pip found her new bed. i think she loves it!
> View attachment 258580
> 
> View attachment 258581
> 
> View attachment 258582


WOW WOW WOW that's stunning!!!

I love the stitch!! What wool did you use?


----------



## popcornsmum

That's really really good @ab1g41l 

I have tried to crochet this week but am really struggling with my lack of coordination, I just find sewing so much easier!


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> WOW WOW WOW that's stunning!!!
> 
> I love the stitch!! What wool did you use?


Aww thanks  I do love this stitch, want to make cushion covers next to match! http://www.marrineryarns.com/MARRINER-SUPER-CHUNKY-100G-33.asp
Didn't realise quite how much yarn this crocheting business requires!
I'm currently on my 13th ball and I'm only about 1ft5 long... Just tried to measure the width without a measuring tape and can't quite guestimate it but it's from floor to ceiling. I think I have gone a bit mad.



popcornsmum said:


> That's really really good @ab1g41l
> 
> I have tried to crochet this week but am really struggling with my lack of coordination, I just find sewing so much easier!


 Thank you :Happy it's so easy once you get the knack honestly, keep at it!
I think I'm addicted. But it has helped me quit smoking! So far anyway! :Woot


----------



## Susan M

ab1g41l said:


> Cute tea cosy @huckybuck Would love to see the loo roll cosy!
> 
> I decided to jump in and crochet an oatmeal coloured basket weave King size blanket for our bed... What else can I do with an extra week off work? Right?
> 
> :StopI'm struggling to put the crochet hook down. Think I've got the crochet bug. I haven't even had time to PF :Arghh I think I need help.
> For the past couple of days I have been binge watching American reality series and crocheting my little heart out.
> I only stopped today because I couldn't move the blanket up to get stitches in - Pip found her new bed. i think she loves it!
> View attachment 258580
> 
> View attachment 258581
> 
> View attachment 258582


 Wow you've been busy! That blanket is looking beautiful, I love it!


----------



## mudgekin

ab1g41l said:


> Cute tea cosy @huckybuck Would love to see the loo roll cosy!
> 
> I decided to jump in and crochet an oatmeal coloured basket weave King size blanket for our bed... What else can I do with an extra week off work? Right?
> 
> :StopI'm struggling to put the crochet hook down. Think I've got the crochet bug. I haven't even had time to PF :Arghh I think I need help.
> For the past couple of days I have been binge watching American reality series and crocheting my little heart out.
> I only stopped today because I couldn't move the blanket up to get stitches in - Pip found her new bed. i think she loves it!
> View attachment 258580
> 
> View attachment 258581
> 
> View attachment 258582


That is really really gorgeous. I'm so jelous of all you lovely crocheters


----------



## mudgekin

I decided to put the sewing down and concentrate on my beading. Now the nice weather is coming in its nice to have some pretty jewellery


----------



## huckybuck

Loving the bracelet Aunty M it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Squeeeeee!!!!

So, I got a call from @carly87 today - she was showing near me, did I want to meet up?
Well..... YEAH!!!! So Carly, her partner, and @Jesthar all came to mine for drinks and takeaway!! 

Look at the absolutely gorgeous Scoodie @Jesthar made for my birthday - LOVE it so much!!

Thanks for a great evening guys - love ya xx

(ignore my face - much wine had been consumed!)


----------



## JaimeandBree

@huckybuck tea cosy is looking great Hun, I told you you could do it, can't wait for the finished article!!!

@ab1g41l ....... Wow!!! I can't believe how quickly you've picked it up and I LOVE that stitch I'll definitely be stealing that one!! That blanket is going to be gorgeous, big project for your first go!!

@mudgekin love the bracelet Aunty M, it's a gorgeous colour


----------



## Pear

An update on my knitting attempts.
I showed them too the lovely lady at work she said that she was most impressed with my neatness. I gifted her a knitting bag and some balls of wall I bought with enthusiasm in a john lewis sale but they are actually far too complicated for me too knit or crochet with I tend too make the fibers fray with my beginners attempts.

Incidently she also had a little gift for me a dog jumper in size medium we need it too be a tad smaller on the belly area and a tiny bit longer on the body but it was such a delightful suprise on Friday, she knitted it on two days. 

I also showed her my crochet attempts (crocheting in the round).

I am rather excited for Mondays and my knitting group! 

I will try and snap some photos of my attempts later but first lunch and a cuppa.


----------



## Pear

Okay so the knitting is what I started on Monday and casted off Tuesday as I tried getting adventurous and it all went a bit tits up! ( I learned too cast off via a you tube video)









The is my 1st attempt at crochet also learnt from you tube tutorials but I can't increase and decrease with any sucess.










As this is what I am trying too make they are crochet ferret toys made by a lady who has a rescue in Wiltshire.



























I have a habit of doing bad things to them in the washing machine but they have to be washed being ferret toys poor brown bear was pooped on yesterday so I wanted too learn how too re make the outer part, they all have jingles inside that was the inspiration anyway.

All the toys and beds she could want and Tonky desires a plastic bag (I need somewhere prettier too keep my knitting/crochet attempts)


----------



## huckybuck

Finished it!!! It's a bit wonky and the flowers are sewn too close together and too tight but I am proud of it!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Finished it!!! It's a bit wonky and the flowers are sewn too close together and too tight but I am proud of it!!!
> 
> View attachment 258849


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

@huckybuck oh that is gorgeous! such lovely colours!  Bonnets for the kitties next please!


----------



## JaimeandBree

It's fab @huckybuck you are right to be proud!!!


----------



## Jesthar

MCWillow said:


> Look at the absolutely gorgeous Scoodie @Jesthar made for my birthday - LOVE it so much!!
> View attachment 258691


You're welcome, hon  Thank you for a fun evening!


----------



## idris

Wow @huckybuck that's gorgeous . Tea time will be elegant .


----------



## Pear

Is it me or is crochet so much quicker then knitting. I have been knitting for hours and hours and it just seems too take ever such a long time too grow.

I am knitting on a size 8.


----------



## Susan M

Wow that was quick @huckybuck It looks brilliant!


----------



## QOTN

Pear said:


> Is it me or is crochet so much quicker then knitting. I have been knitting for hours and hours and it just seems too take ever such a long time too grow.
> 
> I am knitting on a size 8.


Crochet is much quicker. If you want your knitting to grow quicker try a bigger needle and thicker wool. Size 8 is 4mm. If you change to a size 6mm (UK 4 I think) you should notice a difference but I expect you will knit quicker anyway when you are more used to it.


----------



## Pear

Thank you for the tip! I am currently just knitting with the needles appropriate for the wool I found in the charity shop.

Does anyone else have a unwelcome kitty knitting apprentice Tonky just managed to unravel my casting off! She is more intrested with playing with the tools and supplies then acomplishing a skill.


----------



## RubyFelicity

Learning the stitches second attempt


----------



## ab1g41l

@huckybuck that tea cosy is beautiful! It's amazing! I agree with @popcornsmum though...bonnets next!

@Pear I have two kitty crochet apprentices here if you want to hire them. They like pulling at stitches and sleeping on current projects so do slow things down quite a bit!


----------



## Pear

We are looking a bit more engaged this evening smacking knitting needles and assiting with the maintinance of tension although it's a trial work placement so would be happy too accept applications should the need arise for a new apprentice.

On a more serious note where did you find your lovely chunky blanket pattern.


----------



## Pear

I spoke too soon someone is asleep on the job!


----------



## Pear

I spoke too soon someone is asleep on the job, a deduction of 5 dreamies from this week's payment.


----------



## ab1g41l

lol it's tiring work!
I watched this video:


----------



## huckybuck

ab1g41l said:


> lol it's tiring work!
> I watched this video:


Thank you for this. I'm making 1 more tea cosy lol and then going to give your blanket a go.


----------



## Susan M

ab1g41l said:


> lol it's tiring work!
> I watched this video:


I watch Bella Coco! I find her turorials really good


----------



## slartibartfast

Love the basket weave stitch, I need to make something, maybe a pillow.

I'm thinking about cat themed wall painting, for P&M room (yes, they will have their own room), I need to practice first on paper with some watercolours or oils. 
I can draw:
















but I have no experience with colours and painting...


----------



## huckybuck

They look fabulous and can't wait to see a few of your practice runs. The drawings remind me of those adult colouring books that are really popular now..so you could always colour in your drawings!!!


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> They look fabulous and can't wait to see a few of your practice runs. The drawings remind me of those adult colouring books that are really popular now..so you could always colour in your drawings!!!


I thought exactly the same! Lol


----------



## Susan M

I've started joining squares (woohoo!) Never done it before, I've spent days now joining and undoing them, no matter how loose I keep the yarn when I unfold the squares (if that makes sense) they're not laying completely flat. Will they sort themselves out when I'm done and pull them into shape more?


----------



## slartibartfast

some more:


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> I've started joining squares (woohoo!) Never done it before, I've spent days now joining and undoing them, no matter how loose I keep the yarn when I unfold the squares (if that makes sense) they're not laying completely flat. Will they sort themselves out when I'm done and pull them into shape more?


They should do - have you gone around each one in double crochet to finish off as that helps a bit. Also once you add a border that hides a multitude of mistakes. My blankets do still turn out wonky but they are getting better the more I do.


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> They should do - have you gone around each one in double crochet to finish off as that helps a bit. Also once you add a border that hides a multitude of mistakes. My blankets do still turn out wonky but they are getting better the more I do.


 No I haven't, being lazy I probably should lol, it's just got bends where I've joined, but I've only done horizontal so far so don't want to pull it about too much! Oh yes borders are amazing for disguising wonky blankets lol! 
I'm making my first chunky yarn creation and loving it!! So quick!


----------



## popcornsmum

My Mother just phoned me and informed me she has brought me more wool and crochet bits because she's sure I'm going to be good eventually!!!!  I said I'm not so sure!


----------



## idris

slartibartfast said:


> some more:
> View attachment 258977
> 
> View attachment 258978
> 
> View attachment 258979
> 
> View attachment 258980
> 
> View attachment 258981
> 
> View attachment 258982
> 
> View attachment 258983
> 
> View attachment 258984


A bit like oober plain chocolate  dark but delicious x


----------



## slartibartfast

idris said:


> A bit like oober plain chocolate  dark but delicious x


Evil Squirrels from Outer Space and the heroes fighting them: Cat-Who-Chose-To-Be-Siberian (his name is Slartibartfast Gambolputty), his brother Aleister Gambolputty, the Schroedinger Cat (half alive, half dead, his second half is a ghost, he can even possess himself...), white mouse named Deliria... they are from the book I'm writing, "Alice in Drunkland".


----------



## idris

Oooh Alice in drunkland sounds a bit top shelf lol I can't draw a bean . I still draw a house like a four year old x


----------



## sarahecp

@slartibartfast your drawing are amazing  I really do like them 

You must let us read your book when you've finished it


----------



## mudgekin

@slartibartfast all I can saw is wow, just wow. What a talented artist you are xxxx


----------



## mudgekin

Latest beading. I still have the clasp to make yet The seed beads are a lovely iridescent colour


----------



## slartibartfast

mudgekin said:


> View attachment 258988
> Latest beading. I still have the clasp to make yet The seed beads are a lovely iridescent colour


Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

sarahecp said:


> @slartibartfast your drawing are amazing  I really do like them
> 
> You must let us read your book when you've finished it


By the way, that giant tentacled arse on Deliria's picture is the Evil Green Squirrels' god, the MegaArse...


----------



## Susan M

If anyone has any miracle short cut to sewing in ends, now is the time to share.....










:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

Belle's just stolen my crochet hook and ran across the room :Hilarious Upon returned jumped straight on my lap and flopped on the blanket, I guess she approves, it's not for you little lady!


----------



## huckybuck

That looks really beautiful @Susan M

Errrmmm I sew in ends before I put the blanket together......

Little H stole one of mine and promptly chewed it - it was a really pretty bamboo one - he rendered it useless as the teeth marks kept catching the wool!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> If anyone has any miracle short cut to sewing in ends, now is the time to share.....
> 
> View attachment 259150
> 
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> Belle's just stolen my crochet hook and ran across the room :Hilarious Upon returned jumped straight on my lap and flopped on the blanket, I guess she approves, it's not for you little lady!


Oh blimey Susan, you're worse with ends than me, it's much easier if you sew them in before you stitch the squares together! Can't wait to see the other side of the blanket. Bree takes a similar approach to anything I make :Hilarious


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> That looks really beautiful @Susan M
> 
> Errrmmm I sew in ends before I put the blanket together......
> 
> Little H stole one of mine and promptly chewed it - it was a really pretty bamboo one - he rendered it useless as the teeth marks kept catching the wool!!!!!





JaimeandBree said:


> Oh blimey Susan, you're worse with ends than me, it's much easier if you sew them in before you stitch the squares together! Can't wait to see the other side of the blanket. Bree takes a similar approach to anything I make :Hilarious


Damnit! :Hilarious I don't usually leave ends that long either, just some tutorial I was watching did so thought I should  oh the fun I shall have! 
I'm really pleased with it, the cream it's glitz so it's pretty 

Oh no, not your new hooks! @huckybuck 
It was a bit inconvenient, now I'm late for bed because I couldn't move her of course  I'm making it for her Mummy anyway


----------



## ab1g41l

@Susan M Gorgeous blanky! Pretty colours... I love the tassels... I think you should keep them


----------



## oliviarussian

Susan M said:


> If anyone has any miracle short cut to sewing in ends, now is the time to share.....
> 
> View attachment 259150
> 
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> Belle's just stolen my crochet hook and ran across the room :Hilarious Upon returned jumped straight on my lap and flopped on the blanket, I guess she approves, it's not for you little lady!


Do them as you go along, much less painful!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

oliviarussian said:


> Do them as you go along, much less painful!!!!


 Show off!


----------



## Susan M

ab1g41l said:


> @Susan M Gorgeous blanky! Pretty colours... I love the tassels... I think you should keep them


 Oh yeah, that's right! They're part of the design! 



oliviarussian said:


> Do them as you go along, much less painful!!!!


I really should do that, sewing in ends makes me want to pull my hair out!

Well it's all @JaimeandBree 's fault, I don't have enough for the border so needed to order more, well it would have been silly not to spend enough to get free delivery wouldn't it, another 12 balls of chunky yarn have arrived today


----------



## Pear

@Susan M 
You have inspired me too order some chunky wool and start a blanket.


----------



## Pear

I have some basic questions about picking wool for a crochet project.

I have selected a pattern I stumbled across via Google it is a hobby craft tutorial with simple photo instructions.
The pattern uses 8mm hook and all the wool are by the same brand.

What will happen if I use a 6mm hook with appropriate sized wool.

King Cole Riot Chunky - Moors (658) - 100g









And then the following complimentary plain chunky colours by Sirdar Hayfield

Sirdar Hayfield Bonus Chunky - Duck Egg (723) - 100g









Does the 30% different blend make a difference? Etc


----------



## Susan M

Pear said:


> @Susan M
> You have inspired me too order some chunky wool and start a blanket.


Aww that's brilliant! Chunky works up so quickly it's amazing!

I'll let one of the experts answer your question lol.


----------



## slartibartfast

Pear said:


> I have some basic questions about picking wool for a crochet project.
> 
> I have selected a pattern I stumbled across via Google it is a hobby craft tutorial with simple photo instructions.
> The pattern uses 8mm hook and all the wool are by the same brand.
> 
> What will happen if I use a 6mm hook with appropriate sized wool.
> 
> King Cole Riot Chunky - Moors (658) - 100g
> View attachment 259226
> 
> 
> And then the following complimentary plain chunky colours by Sirdar Hayfield
> 
> Sirdar Hayfield Bonus Chunky - Duck Egg (723) - 100g
> View attachment 259227
> 
> 
> Does the 30% different blend make a difference? Etc


With smaller hook it won't be as soft, if it's a blanket better use bigger hook.


----------



## slartibartfast

Thinking about painting that walls, something like that:


----------



## huckybuck

If the wool itself is suggesting a 6 it should be ok BUT I would expect the actual size of the item to be smaller (and any tension sizes) than the pattern.


As for the wool I was under the impression that you could use different brands as long as the blend and thickness (DK, aran etc) were the same. So only using 100% wool with 100% wool etc.


----------



## slartibartfast

slartibartfast said:


> Thinking about painting that walls, something like that:
> View attachment 259247


It's crayons and black fineliner, still don't know how to use paints


----------



## Susan M

Finished! 



















You really can't tell in pictures (unless I get my camera out and I can't be bothered  ) but the cream is all sparkly!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Finished!
> 
> View attachment 259533
> 
> 
> View attachment 259534
> 
> 
> You really can't tell in pictures (unless I get my camera out and I can't be bothered  ) but the cream is all sparkly!


It's beautiful! And you did a ruffle


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> Finished!
> 
> View attachment 259533
> 
> 
> View attachment 259534
> 
> 
> You really can't tell in pictures (unless I get my camera out and I can't be bothered  ) but the cream is all sparkly!


Aww that's lovely . Well done x


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> Finished!
> 
> View attachment 259533
> 
> 
> View attachment 259534
> 
> 
> You really can't tell in pictures (unless I get my camera out and I can't be bothered  ) but the cream is all sparkly!


That's really lovely @Susan M and I can see the sparkles!! Beautiful!


----------



## slartibartfast

Basket weave stitch Gryffindor hat:


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> It's beautiful! And you did a ruffle


Yes  Love it on our blanket so thought I'd give it a go!



idris said:


> Aww that's lovely . Well done x





huckybuck said:


> That's really lovely @Susan M and I can see the sparkles!! Beautiful!


Thank you both  The first of many attempts with chunky wool now!


----------



## MCWillow

I love that basket weave stitch - wish I could crochet/knit! I would have so many blankets if I could! 

Today I finished my first weighted blanket - it was hard work! It weighs 10.77kg altogether! 5'3" x 3'3" - biggest (and heaviest!) thing I have ever made!
Its for a friend who suffers from anxiety and restless legs 

(Pretend the fabric is of cats!! :Woot )


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> It's crayons and black fineliner, still don't know how to use paints


That's lovely @slartibartfast - what about lining the walls with lining paper and then drawing on that? Or you can get some paint pens I think...not sure if these would be suitable?

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...=paint+pens&tbm=shop&spd=18284017794612194643


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Basket weave stitch Gryffindor hat:
> View attachment 259538


That's lovely - is it easy to do the stitch? I might attempt a blanket if it's not too tricky!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> That's lovely @slartibartfast - what about lining the walls with lining paper and then drawing on that? Or you can get some paint pens I think...not sure if these would be suitable?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...=paint+pens&tbm=shop&spd=18284017794612194643


Or painting the outlines with a thin brush and then adding colour?


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> That's lovely - is it easy to do the stitch? I might attempt a blanket if it's not too tricky!!


Very easy, just front post and back post stitches.


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> The first of many attempts with chunky wool now!


You've inspired me to try chunky!!! I'm making another tea cosy in it as I think it will come out bigger and fit my everyday teapot!!! Just finished the base which is deep pink so now have to think about flowers to go on top!!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Very easy, just front post and back post stitches.


Ooh I'm doing those on my tea cosy!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I'm doing those on my tea cosy!!!!


The lovely one with the waffle stitch?


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> You've inspired me to try chunky!!! I'm making another tea cosy in it as I think it will come out bigger and fit my everyday teapot!!! Just finished the base which is deep pink so now have to think about flowers to go on top!!


I can't believe how quick it is! And it feels so lovely as it has quite a weight to it! 
Oh that sounds lovely! I saw a tea cosy tutorial on YouTube the other day and thought of you! Lol!


----------



## ab1g41l

Susan M said:


> Finished!
> 
> View attachment 259533
> 
> 
> View attachment 259534
> 
> 
> You really can't tell in pictures (unless I get my camera out and I can't be bothered  ) but the cream is all sparkly!


That's gorgeous, love the cute edges!



slartibartfast said:


> Basket weave stitch Gryffindor hat:
> View attachment 259538


Ooo Love that, great idea with the two colours.



MCWillow said:


> I love that basket weave stitch - wish I could crochet/knit! I would have so many blankets if I could!
> 
> Today I finished my first weighted blanket - it was hard work! It weighs 10.77kg altogether! 5'3" x 3'3" - biggest (and heaviest!) thing I have ever made!
> Its for a friend who suffers from anxiety and restless legs
> 
> (Pretend the fabric is of cats!! :Woot )
> 
> View attachment 259539
> 
> 
> View attachment 259540
> 
> 
> View attachment 259541


That looks so cosy!


----------



## Pear

Hi all, 
So I was meet with a surprise today the lady who has been teaching me too knit on a Monday afternoon gifted me with a little box of knitting accessories all sorts of things from a tape measure shaped like a badger and a lady bug row counter. 

She said most of her previous students have gotten frustrated and given up so she has high hopes for me. 

We are currently working on a dog jacket for Pixie. We made the pattern ourselves, I just noded and pretended I understood as she did all the maths in her head but essentially on a number 8 needed I knit 5 stiches to an inch.

I am going too really try too make some progress and impress her on saturday along with some flowers too say thank you for the little box of goodies. 

I feel most guilty for having secret desires about crochet blankets. ; )


----------



## carly87

Well, at last, I can join this thread!!!!!!!!!! I've just got my first sewing machine! Am majorly excited! I'm going to my first lesson next week where we'll either start on a complicated hold-all type bag, a backpack, a patchwork bed quilt or a quilted, woven type cushion. Majorly excited! I've already managed to sew up something small, but as it's pathetically simple, I didn't want to put it up here.

Will post though when I have something better!


----------



## huckybuck

@carly87 so glad you have joined us and can't wait to see your achievements!!


----------



## MCWillow

carly87 said:


> Well, at last, I can join this thread!!!!!!!!!! I've just got my first sewing machine! Am majorly excited! I'm going to my first lesson next week where we'll either start on a complicated hold-all type bag, a backpack, a patchwork bed quilt or a quilted, woven type cushion. Majorly excited!* I've already managed to sew up something small, but as it's pathetically simple, I didn't want to put it up here.*
> 
> Will post though when I have something better!


Put it up! Right now! naughty girl 

Your first make, is your first make - be proud of it!

Your first make, is what you can judge all future makes by!

Well done


----------



## carly87

Nah, really is not worth it. Will post when I have something worth showing!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@carly87 very exciting! Can't wait to see the results of your labours!


----------



## Susan M

Aaahhhh! I'm trying to learn how to join squares so that there's not the join poking out, like a whole square grid on the back, I should have taken a pic before I gave it away! (It was very well received and now in making this years blankets for kitten bags  ) 
Help! I cannot do it! How do you people do it I just can't!


----------



## oliviarussian

Susan M said:


> Aaahhhh! I'm trying to learn how to join squares so that there's not the join poking out, like a whole square grid on the back, I should have taken a pic before I gave it away! (It was very well received and now in making this years blankets for kitten bags  )
> Help! I cannot do it! How do you people do it I just can't!


This is a fantastic site to bookmark Susan http://www.cherryheartcrochet.co.uk/p/joining.html


----------



## Susan M

Oooh thank you @oliviarussian I didn't realise I could sew them together! I've watched a ridiculous amount of YouTube videos this morning and I didn't like any, got impatient and I've slip stitched them together so the back is a grid  Not sure whether to undo it or just try the other methods for the next one.


----------



## oliviarussian

Susan M said:


> Oooh thank you @oliviarussian I didn't realise I could sew them together! I've watched a ridiculous amount of YouTube videos this morning and I didn't like any, got impatient and I've slip stitched them together so the back is a grid  Not sure whether to undo it or just try the other methods for the next one.


I think it depends on the pattern, some work well with a grid!


----------



## slartibartfast

Valentine's day kitty and teddy, both went for an auction to help three gorgeous disabled cats.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@slartibartfast thise are gorgeous and you do them so quickly! How nice that you were able to help the cats 

How long have you been crocheting for, your work always looks so professional 

I hope to have finished my current project before long andt ehn I can show you all the finished article, I had a bit of a mental block after Christmas, probably SS crochet burnout , but i'm back on track now!


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> @slartibartfast thise are gorgeous and you do them so quickly! How nice that you were able to help the cats
> 
> How long have you been crocheting for, your work always looks so professional
> 
> I hope to have finished my current project before long andt ehn I can show you all the finished article, I had a bit of a mental block after Christmas, probably SS crochet burnout , but i'm back on track now!


Started crocheting about 2 years ago, learned it all from youtube videos.

Oh, and those gorgeous cats:








They live in a great foster home, they can't walk, little Misia (white girl) was rescued from Ukraine. Tabby girl is Ufcia and that gorgeous black boy is Jogiś.


----------



## slartibartfast

Placemat for P&M dining room:


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> Placemat for P&M dining room:
> View attachment 261671


Lovely stitch! What is the stitch?


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Placemat for P&M dining room:
> View attachment 261671


Beautiful!!!!!!!! Has the wool got gold in it?


----------



## slartibartfast

JaimeandBree said:


> Lovely stitch! What is the stitch?


It's called Catherine wheel.


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!! Has the wool got gold in it?


It's yellow, shiny mercerized cotton.


----------



## huckybuck

I forgot to post this!!!!

Finished my 2nd tea cosy in time for Valentin's Day...it's roses and peonies.


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 261687
> I forgot to post this!!!!
> 
> Finished my 2nd tea cosy in time for Valentin's Day...it's roses and peonies.


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 261687
> I forgot to post this!!!!
> 
> Finished my 2nd tea cosy in time for Valentin's Day...it's roses and peonies.


That's gorgeous HB!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Still plugging away at my blanket - hope to finished at some point this weekend and then I'll post pics!!!

After that it's a pretty blanket for myself and then....... lots of baby stuff!!!! Squeeee!


----------



## ab1g41l

Finally finished my first ever throw/blanket. I was trying to make it square but it was getting quite heavy so gave up at 4.5kg. I think I chained too many on the first row!

(Can you spot a Pippy girl in this picture?)









B&P like using it as a loafing blanket on the foot stool.


----------



## huckybuck

Omg that is huge!!! It is simply stunning! Just love it!!! Well done you!!


----------



## popcornsmum

@huckybuck Now that is beautiful but can we please see Huck modelling it?!


----------



## popcornsmum

@ab1g41l that's a beautiful blanket!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Saw this in latest issue of 'Your Cat', wasn't sure if it was of interest to anyone?


----------



## Ringypie

Wow there are some truely beautiful projects on here!! I've just started trying to learn to crochet so there is a lot to aspire to! So far I have made a bookmark out of double crochet... I have a long way to go!


----------



## huckybuck

Ringypie said:


> Wow there are some truely beautiful projects on here!! I've just started trying to learn to crochet so there is a lot to aspire to! So far I have made a bookmark out of double crochet... I have a long way to go!


Another happy hooker!!! Once you start you can't stop lol!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@ab1g41l oh my gosh that blanket is gorgeous! I can't believe that is your first ever project, I feel quite ashamed of my first offering now haha!

Listen up hookers.....If you see a beautiful yarn that only comes in hanks and you're not sure whether you want the hassle but then think ah what the hell - STOP! I should by now be finished my squares for my latest project (one to go) but had to pause to wind a hank up in to a ball first. The first five hanks would up beautifully, no problems, but the last one.......two and a half blooming hours it took me because it was tangled all to hell! Thank god for wine, that's all I can say 

(What's worse is that I have 7 more hanks of the blinking stuff because I accidentally ended up with two lots.......)


----------



## huckybuck

I hate Hank and never want to meet him again!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

I think it's safe to say I am hooked! Thanks to the fantastic tutorial posted by Susan M back on page 5 of this thread, I have spent the day doing this! Still loads to do as I plan on making a throw but so pleased - especially as I only bought my crochet hook last Friday and up until today had only made a double crochet oblong!









Oddly they look like they are different sizes in the pic - they aren't as bad in real life!!


----------



## huckybuck

Stunning!!! Are they sun bursts???

The colours are beautiful!!!


----------



## Ringypie

huckybuck said:


> Stunning!!! Are they sun bursts???
> 
> The colours are beautiful!!!


Thank you! The colours are a little softer in real light. It's treble crochet for the first circle then puff stitch for the second circle followed by cluster stitch,

I'm really loving how quickly you get results with crochet - and how easy it is to pick up from a YouTube video!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Ringypie those sunbursts are gorgeous! Love the colours, i have a pile of squares stashed away in very similar colours, though my purples aren't as blue, must dig them out and sew them together at some point!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Finally, finally finished mum and dad's blanket, it wasn't difficult at all I was just suffering from post SS crochet burn out!!

I'm delighted with how it's turned out, and I am a convert to crochet joining! I've always sewn my squares before but this pattern called for crochet with the grid on the front of the work (which actually gives rather a nice effect!) and it was so easy and quick! That perhaps depends on how good your sewing skills are, mine are atrocious so I found the crochet much quicker and easier.

A few pictures, first few in my own house and the last in its new home at my folks' house 

Oh and as you can't quite get the full effect from the photos, the edges of the squares are supposed to curve out, I haven't mucked it up! 

















This one's not for you Jaime, sorry!

















New home


----------



## huckybuck

Absolutely stunning JB it's such a pretty colour and pattern!!

I bet Mum and Dad were very proud!!

It looks perfect with the cushions.


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh @JaimeandBree you are SO super talented that blanket is Amazing!!!!! so beautiful I bet your parents love it!! But I feel poor Jaime needs a mini one!!


----------



## Susan M

That is beautiful! Well done! I bet they're so pleased


----------



## ab1g41l

Gorgeous blanket @JaimeandBree the colour is lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

What a beautiful blanket! I can't wait till I'm good enough to make things like that!


----------



## slartibartfast

There will be toys:


----------



## slartibartfast

Raccoon and bunny, they are going for charity auction for a very special cat. He was found on the street, blind, deaf and covered in nasty bites. I'm going to see him tomorrow with some gifts (smelly valerian mouse, Zylkene, Dreamies, Cosma snackies and Almo Nature tuna).


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm also making another giraffe for that auction, here's P&M one:


----------



## huckybuck

These are fabulous!! I love bunny - it's so appropriate for the Spring


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> These are fabulous!! I love bunny - it's so appropriate for the Spring


He has a little carrot in his back pocket.


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant!!! I think you need to to make a little yellow chick and a pink rabbit lol!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant!!! I think you need to to make a little yellow chick and a pink rabbit lol!!


Made a zombie chicken once:


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh these are just absolutely fabulous and what a lovely cause too! You're so talented @slartibartfast! My OH has asked if you do Pokemon ones?!


----------



## carly87

kSo, this is my completed first attempt at quilting! I know it's not perfect, but I can't help but be a little pleased with it. Thinking these would be nice makes for blankets to go into kitten packs. All criticism welcome!


----------



## MCWillow

Still loving all the crochet, and still wishing I could get my head round doing it!!

The little quilt is great @carly87 , and a brilliant first attempt! They will make fab additions to kitten packs!

I made this today. Its for my aunt, who lost her gorgeous cat, Smokey Joe, last week


----------



## huckybuck

@Carly you are a very talented young lady!!! I couldn't do that even with sight!!!!

They will be lovely to put in your packs. And the colour and pattern matches are great.


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely cushion MCWillow - a wonderful keepsake for Smokey Joe RIP


----------



## slartibartfast

popcornsmum said:


> Oh these are just absolutely fabulous and what a lovely cause too! You're so talented @slartibartfast! My OH has asked if you do Pokemon ones?!


What are Pokemons?


----------



## MCWillow

slartibartfast said:


> What are Pokemons?


 Follow the link 

http://pokemondb.net/pokedex/national


----------



## Ringypie

Been poorly with tonsillitis so have spent lots of time crocheting this week! Apart from my granny squares I made this scarf!


----------



## oliviarussian

Painted roses blanket I finished last week.......Mika threw up a hairball on it within a couple of days, don't know why I bother!!!


----------



## carly87

Thank you both! Next time, I might even be able to do some without getting the squares inside out!


----------



## huckybuck

oliviarussian said:


> Painted roses blanket I finished last week.......Mika threw up a hairball on it within a couple of days, don't know why I bother!!!
> 
> View attachment 263422


That is simply exquisite!!! Looks just like the picture with the pattern. Hope it washed ok!


----------



## huckybuck

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 263411
> Been poorly with tonsillitis so have spent lots of time crocheting this week! Apart from my granny squares I made this scarf!


Beautiful!!!! Is it fpt or bpt? What's the wool? You have crocheted beautifully!!!


----------



## Ringypie

huckybuck said:


> Beautiful!!!! Is it fpt or bpt? What's the wool? You have crocheted beautifully!!!


Thank you very much! I'm really sorry but what is fpt and bpt?! I'm not too good on the terminology! I just followed the Bella coco infinity scarf tutorial! It's v stitch treble crochet and the wool I used is King Cole authentic cotton mix chunky in raspberry - it's a lovely soft wool.


----------



## cavy

Some lovely crocheted items, I wish I could crochet better, I struggle to follow a pattern.
This is a little baby blanket which I enjoyed making but that seems to be all I can manage, I usually knit


----------



## huckybuck

Ringypie said:


> Thank you very much! I'm really sorry but what is fpt and bpt?! I'm not too good on the terminology! I just followed the Bella coco infinity scarf tutorial! It's v stitch treble crochet and the wool I used is King Cole authentic cotton mix chunky in raspberry - it's a lovely soft wool.


I wondered if it was front post treble or back post treble lol. I'll definitely have a look at the tutorial thank you.


----------



## idris

oliviarussian said:


> Painted roses blanket I finished last week.......Mika threw up a hairball on it within a couple of days, don't know why I bother!!!
> 
> View attachment 263422


Ooo thats a smasher . I can't see any stains so you must have got them out .


----------



## Ringypie

Look who has decided my balls of wool are a comfy bed! At least he was only sleeping on them not fiddling!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Look who has decided my balls of wool are a comfy bed! At least he was only sleeping on them not fiddling!!!!
> View attachment 263525


Rosso spends every waking moment trying to attack the wool, it's his arch enemy!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> Rosso spends every waking moment trying to attack the wool, it's his arch enemy!!!!


Flint is a real nuisance! He can't sit quietly on my lap while I'm crocheting - he is fascinated by the hook and keeps batting at it and trying to stuff it in his mouth!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Flint is a real nuisance! He can't sit quietly on my lap while I'm crocheting - he is fascinated by the hook and keeps batting at it and trying to stuff it in his mouth!


Be careful with any odd strands of wool cos Rosso kept trying to eat it, sucking it up like spaghetti a la Lady and the Tramp... I spent several worried days on poo watch!


----------



## slartibartfast

Another mousie and her poor owner:








(something new in posting pictures, please, please, I'm a computer moron!!!!)

He's the one bunny&raccon was for, his name is Romek and here's his facebook event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/441788186026021/

Visited him on Caturday with gifts, he is amazing. Blind, almost deaf and feral, he was hidind in his litter tray. But smelly mousie soon did it's magic...

I'm making a giraffe for his charity auction, will post picture when it's ready. Maybe another bear? The Swearing Bear?

And there will be another Fat Cat soon. Or two. One for Romek, one for Suwaczkowo (it's a foster home for disabled cats).

Testing new yarn, Scheepjes Colour Crafter. For now Himalaya Everyday is my personal favourite for toys, bought some recently and it's amazing. Most of my toys are made from Arelan's Kotek.


----------



## MCWillow

slartibartfast said:


> Another mousie and her poor owner:
> View attachment 263556
> 
> (something new in posting pictures, please, please, I'm a computer moron!!!!)
> 
> He's the one bunny&raccon was for, his name is Romek and here's his facebook event:
> https://www.facebook.com/events/441788186026021/
> 
> Visited him on Caturday with gifts, he is amazing. Blind, almost deaf and feral, he was hidind in his litter tray. But smelly mousie soon did it's magic...
> 
> I'm making a giraffe for his charity auction, will post picture when it's ready. Maybe another bear? The Swearing Bear?
> 
> And there will be another Fat Cat soon. Or two. One for Romek, one for Suwaczkowo (it's a foster home for disabled cats).
> 
> Testing new yarn, Scheepjes Colour Crafter. For now Himalaya Everyday is my personal favourite for toys, bought some recently and it's amazing. Most of my toys are made from Arelan's Kotek.


What a gorgeous old boy!

I did go on his page - but couldn't read anything (nothing that made sense to me!) - sorry xx


----------



## Jesthar

slartibartfast said:


> What are Pokemons?


Be careful about making anything like that, though - you wouldn't be able to sell or raffle any, only give them away, unless you paid out for the copyright


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## slartibartfast

MCWillow said:


> What a gorgeous old boy!
> 
> I did go on his page - but couldn't read anything (nothing that made sense to me!) - sorry xx


He is gorgeous but not old, 2-7 years. But he's in terrible state, his ears eaten by earmites. And so scared, poor sweet baby.


----------



## Smoosh

Wow, some more amazing creations from everyone!

My crocheting things haven't been touched since the week I bought them :Shamefullyembarrased I'm not very good at being patient...if I'm not good at something straight away then I lose interest :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## slartibartfast

Something smelly for P&M:


----------



## slartibartfast

Found this beautiful pattern:
http://bellacrochet.blogspot.com/2014/10/pineapple-owl-ornament-or-bookmark-free.html

P&M Gryffindor placemats won't be complete without a snowy owl...


----------



## jill3

I bought a Belly Dance costume from an on line site and when it cam the top didn't fit! I needed for a party I am suppose to dance at tonight and so had to get a needle and thread out and think of a way round it. Here is what I did. Got a very nice fit Bra and then transferred it all on to my new Bra. Bought some satin for the sides and halter neck to match. I think it matches up well with the belt.
I know it's nothing to do with cats but you can image that all three of them had a paw in things with all those strings of beads.
Can't wait to dance in it tonight!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Made another smelly bear for a very special cat, forgot to take picture. But here's the video with his new owner:
https://www.facebook.com/100007002678307/videos/o.891335607651517/1730906777152728/?type=2&theater


----------



## MCWillow

'Can you make me a bag to keep cat toys in?
'Sure - what are you after exactly?'
'Erm - I dunno - but I like bright colours.... I trust your creativity'

No pressure then!! LOL

Thankfully she LOVES it


----------



## slartibartfast

Made a horse, it's for a fundraiser for cats in need:








That yellow thing should look like this when finished:
http://web.archive.org/web/20071116094814/http://www.angelfire.com/folk/celtwich/PineFan.html


----------



## Pear

Hi everyone, 
I have made a little progress with crochet, I am making my first 'project' a baby blanket for my nephew (9 months) who is having heart surgery in a couple of weeks so I am trying to speed up and finish it sooner rather than later. 

I went for orange and green as I am not a huge fan of tradition baby blue colours. 

The crochet is helping with my stress levels which is good. ♡


----------



## slartibartfast

Working with cotton thread and 1,25mm hook:


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Working with cotton thread and 1,25mm hook:
> View attachment 265371


WOW WOW WOW!!!!! Amazing SBF!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

And if 1,25mm hook isn't small enough, here's an Irish rose made with 0,50mm hook:


----------



## huckybuck

I am in awe!!!!

haven't gone below a 4.5 lol


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I am in awe!!!!
> 
> haven't gone below a 4.5 lol


Most of my toys are made with 3mm hook


----------



## Ringypie

Omg these are beautiful! You are so talented.


----------



## slartibartfast

Finished, now blocking:


----------



## JaimeandBree

That is just stunning @slartibartfast , every time you post a new make I think well that can't possibly be topped and then you do! I love the colour too.

I'm sorry I have been neglecting this thread latel, I have been busy with other things, but I do intend to pick my hook up tonight!


----------



## slartibartfast

P&M water bowls:


----------



## Ringypie

I'm having problems with my shell stitch blanket...... I can't work on it as someone is asleep on it!


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 265824
> I'm having problems with my shell stitch blanket...... I can't work on it as someone is asleep on it!


It's SO his colour!!!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> It's SO his colour!!!


Umm.... It matches my lounge too.... Which just so happens to be painted in shades of chocolate point.....


----------



## oliviarussian

Ringypie said:


> Umm.... It matches my lounge too.... Which just so happens to be painted in shades of chocolate point.....


You're not saying you chose Parsnip to fit in with your decor are you!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

oliviarussian said:


> You're not saying you chose Parsnip to fit in with your decor are you!!!!


Heehee no - Parsnip was about a year old when we moved here and painted the lounge!! It wasn't intentional 'let's use Parsnip as the theme for our lounge' but he does match it well!!!


----------



## Pear

slartibartfast said:


> Something smelly for P&M:
> View attachment 263714


I really like this pattern would you mind sharing it with me? I'd like to try and make toys for my cats and ferrets.

Thank you ♡


----------



## slartibartfast

Pear said:


> I really like this pattern would you mind sharing it with me? I'd like to try and make toys for my cats and ferrets.
> 
> Thank you ♡


I found it here:
https://thegreendragonfly.wordpress.com/2013/03/05/nibble-nibble-hop-hop/

There's also a very cute owl:
http://bunnymummy-jacquie.blogspot.co.nz/2013/01/easy-crochet-owl-tutorial.html

I'm thinking about using bunny pattern to make some little cats.


----------



## MCWillow

Wow! Again - all this wonderful crochet! Its so delicate and beautiful.

In the complete opposite direction, I made this for a friend - her 3 yr old suddenly thinks monsters are in her bedroom! So I advised her to make a Monster Spray (water with a drop of lavender oil) to keep them away, and I've made her a Monster Protection cushion - he's a tough cookie, and Freya will be safe all night long now


----------



## JaimeandBree

@MCWillow wow that's fabulous, what a great idea! I love your stuff


----------



## Pear

Thank you for the link to the bunny tutorial.

I have completed the body section but am finding the ears very difficult I will have another attempt tomorrow.


----------



## slartibartfast

Pear said:


> Thank you for the link to the bunny tutorial.
> 
> I have completed the body section but am finding the ears very difficult I will have another attempt tomorrow.


Maybe this will help:
http://www.amigurumitogo.com/2015/03/Spring-Time-Dress-Me-Bunny.html
Bigger ears but made the same way. And there's a link to full video tutorial.


----------



## huckybuck

@MCWillow

Loving the monster scare pillow - brilliant!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mystique wanted a frog:


----------



## MCWillow

I think_ I_ want a frog!!


----------



## Susan M

I can't believe how quickly you make such amazing things! @slartibartfast

Decided I need to be productive whilst I'm laid up and get going with the crochet!

I've just finished off 4 kitten blankets, 3 girls and a boy









I'm a complete chunky wool convert, can anyone point me towards any easy to follow patterns/tutorials please? I need some inspiration for different things


----------



## Vienna1

Thought you may appreciate the trees we spotted earlier. Unfortunately as we were in the car I didn't manage to get a picture of the best one which was a really huge tree.


----------



## Pear

Hi everyone; 
I've had a slight detour from crochet this week. The ferrets and I are competing in our first show of 2016 next weekend.
So I have been busy making a costume as i decided to enter into the fun classes for a giggle.

The costume part was made out of a Children's glove puppet craft box, a perfectly sized DIY ferret costume.

I have a visit to hobby craft planned for Wednesday too buy some more felt for the pond,lilly pad and another 2D frog which will all be accompanied by some plastic ducks. - Pictures too follow.
















As to whether we do well in the actual class category is completely up for debate as half my buisness are blowing there coats and look like poodles.


----------



## HollynSmudge

I been experimenting with water colours, never really used them before so just a bit of fun. =] Here we have a smudgy Smudge, a sort of mountain and lake and a tiny tree


----------



## slartibartfast

New cat toys, for Katniss:


----------



## HollynSmudge

So this isn't a project as such but more of an idea with some preliminary sketches and I'd like your honest opinion on it. 

I am sick to death of girls birthday cards having a choice of only fairies, shoes, stars or a combination of these, boys birthday cards on the other hand get pirates and skateboards and video games. Not only that but it seems to me that in life (as well as on cards) girls get told they're pretty boys get told they're brave or intelligent. This is a problem from both sides, you have boys who just want to look nice and you get girls who just want to learn. Same argument goes for baby cards pink for girl, blue for boy or "standard" family of one female parent, one male parent, one baby one toddler maybe the woman is sitting on a chair and the man is looking over her shoulder.... 

Any way instead of whinging I'm hoping to do something about it. So I did a few very quick sketches to serve as an ideas base, I've only done a few things for birthday cards at the moment but if people think it is a good idea will move on to other things: All inclusive baby cards, or wedding cards or even cards that just congratulate you and your partner on living together for a while without trying to kill each other (because not every one wants to get married but everyone likes cards and presents  )

So I would open an online shop (I think etsy is a thing right?) and sell handprinted customised cards for everyone. I was thinking £3 to £4 pound a card + however much a stamp costs. I could either send it blank to the person who wants to send it or post it directly the receiver of the card with message inside (which I would have to get someone else to write, because my writing is appalling)


----------



## JaimeandBree

HollynSmudge said:


> So this isn't a project as such but more of an idea with some preliminary sketches and I'd like your honest opinion on it.
> 
> I am sick to death of girls birthday cards having a choice of only fairies, shoes, stars or a combination of these, boys birthday cards on the other hand get pirates and skateboards and video games. Not only that but it seems to me that in life (as well as on cards) girls get told they're pretty boys get told they're brave or intelligent. This is a problem from both sides, you have boys who just want to look nice and you get girls who just want to learn. Same argument goes for baby cards pink for girl, blue for boy or "standard" family of one female parent, one male parent, one baby one toddler maybe the woman is sitting on a chair and the man is looking over her shoulder....
> 
> Any way instead of whinging I'm hoping to do something about it. So I did a few very quick sketches to serve as an ideas base, I've only done a few things for birthday cards at the moment but if people think it is a good idea will move on to other things: All inclusive baby cards, or wedding cards or even cards that just congratulate you and your partner on living together for a while without trying to kill each other (because not every one wants to get married but everyone likes cards and presents  )
> 
> So I would open an online shop (I think etsy is a thing right?) and sell handprinted customised cards for everyone. I was thinking £3 to £4 pound a card + however much a stamp costs. I could either send it blank to the person who wants to send it or post it directly the receiver of the card with message inside (which I would have to get someone else to write, because my writing is appalling)


I think the premise is a very good one, no kids myself but lots of friends who do and I know that this is a constant challenge for them not to have everything "gendered" - some probably give it a lot more thought than others but it is definitely something which is out there. There are some retailers who are catching up with it but certainly whenever I go shopping for kids I'd say it's still very depressingly segregated into "pink" for girls and "blue" for boys. Which is fine if that's what your kid's into but so many aren't. I know if someone had given me a card with a picture of a shoe (???) on it when I was ten I would have been like WTF?? I liked books. Albeit I love pretty shoes now lol. The point about "traditional" family units is good too.

I love the pirate card for the little girl

P.S Can I please have a card which congratulates me on my life choice to be a crazy cat lady???


----------



## JaimeandBree

slartibartfast said:


> New cat toys, for Katniss:
> View attachment 267373


These are fabulous!!! They look so professional, I'd totally buy them if you were on Etsy or something, it's just the sort of thing I look for for SS, without too much luck so far! My toys all look distinctly homemade in comparison lol


----------



## Jesthar

Well, I think I can finally reveal some of the things I've been up to lately - @carly87 is mainly to blame *grin* She talked me into making some bibs for Zippy and Tango to wear when showing (to keep their ruffs from getting mucky - freshly bathed white fur and cat food shoud not mix!), and it's take a few months to get them just right, but this is them wearing the final design at a recent show:










I've also been producing a lot of cat toys of various designs, all with a good dose of weapons grade catnip or valerian in them:










Quite a few have been donated to the ARC, but I will also be selling them and the bibs at future cat shows, along with anything else I can come up with, such as these satin edged fleece blankets (seen here not quite finished):










Needless to say, part of all proceeds raised will go to the ARC in one form or another


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> My toys all look distinctly homemade in comparison lol


Your carrot is much loved in this house! It has become one of Annelis' standard cart down the stairs and yell her head off toys along with 2 Lazy Days catnip parcels!


----------



## HollynSmudge

slartibartfast said:


> New cat toys, for Katniss:
> View attachment 267373


These really are amazing =)


----------



## HollynSmudge

@Jesthar Ohhh the little bibs ^^ so so cute. I love the other things too, but the bibs are amazing, reminds me of Newfoundlands when they get taken to shows (slobbery things they are)


----------



## HollynSmudge

JaimeandBree said:


> I think the premise is a very good one, no kids myself but lots of friends who do and I know that this is a constant challenge for them not to have everything "gendered" - some probably give it a lot more thought than others but it is definitely something which is out there. There are some retailers who are catching up with it but certainly whenever I go shopping for kids I'd say it's still very depressingly segregated into "pink" for girls and "blue" for boys. Which is fine if that's what your kid's into but so many aren't. I know if someone had given me a card with a picture of a shoe (???) on it when I was ten I would have been like WTF?? I liked books. Albeit I love pretty shoes now lol. The point about "traditional" family units is good too.
> 
> I love the pirate card for the little girl
> 
> P.S Can I please have a card which congratulates me on my life choice to be a crazy cat lady???


I have had many cards with shoes on, in fact last christmas my grandma bought me some of those roll up flat shoes that were bright pink and sparkly (I've literally never worn the classical "girl" flat shoe in my life), so that I could put them in my handbag (which I don't own) so that after I'd been on a night out (which I can't remember the last time I did this) in my stilettos (again which I don't own) I wouldn't have sore feet. I'm sure it's a nice thought but she's knows me for 23 years .

I also love the pirate card, tuned out so well for a quick draft .

And of course you may have a card to congratulate on being a crazy cat lady :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Your carrot is much loved in this house! It has become one of Annelis' standard cart down the stairs and yell her head off toys along with 2 Lazy Days catnip parcels!


Awww that's lovely to hear, I'm impressed it has lasted this long!


----------



## Pepperpots

I'm in the middle of crocheting this blanket. It's come to a halt temporarily, as kittens and wool don't match! Even unfinished, we both love snuggling up in it.


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Awww that's lovely to hear, I'm impressed it has lasted this long!


It's still very much alive! She's taken it to bed with her this morning lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> It's still very much alive! She's taken it to bed with her this morning lol!
> 
> View attachment 267475


 Aww bless her!! Bedtime carrot


----------



## Pear

Hi all; a quick update.
My OH and Delliah the ferret won for their 'The Tiger that came too tea' costume designed by me.

Photos too follow this evening.
Sausage and Delliah were so well behaved in their costumes but I do have a funny story. 

In total we came.
1st Albino Jill - Ida
1st Silver Tipped - Juno 
2nd Polecat Jill - Alice 
2nd AOC Jill - Hetty 
3rd Disabled Ferret - Sausage 

An than my OH won Best Costume


----------



## Pear

Sausage my darling three legged Frog.










The costumes I designed for the show.
Frog was missing a pond as I ran out of time; however The Tiger Who Came To Tea had very nostalgic qualities so I don't think it would of made any difference to the results.

There is a wonderful photo of Delliah in her Tiger costume but the image is being awkward so I will try and add it later.

Pear


----------



## Pear

The extra photo of Delilah and Mr Pear.


----------



## huckybuck

Great outfits @Pear and I like your granny tray mat!!!


----------



## MCWillow

I have just made my first ever item of clothing from a pattern!! I am starting a dressmaking course in 2 weeks, so hopefully can start making some of my own clothes 

This was a super-easy pattern apparently - but I have to say it didn't think it was _that _easy! Completely different to what I normally sew! I have now sewn concealed seams, and added bias binding (on the pockets) - 2 firsts for me!

Please ignore the unbrushed hair, and no make-up - you can tell I wasn't at the day job today LOL


----------



## huckybuck

Wow! I would love to sew and make my own clothes! Amazingly!


----------



## popcornsmum

So we all know my knitting and crochet is terrible but my Mum made and sent these up for baby! (They're 3 little kittens so I can sing the 3 little kittens have lost their mittens.... Song To baby!)


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> So we all know my knitting and crochet is terrible but my Mum made and sent these up for baby! (They're 3 little kittens so I can sing the 3 little kittens have lost their mittens.... Song To baby!)
> 
> View attachment 269359


 Aww those are so cute! I'm sure Popcorn won't mind if you practise singing 3 little kittens to her!


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh I sing it to her all the time!!! Lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

It was a certain Christmas loving PF member's birthday earlier this week and whilst a tad unseasonal I know she collects these little gnomes (or Tomta so I am told) so I could not resist making her this one 

I'm rather proud of him despite the dodgy colour changes on his legs, not quite sure what happened there!


----------



## huckybuck

@popcornsmum

Loving the kittens!!!! I spotted the knitting and crochet magazine this month had little cats to crochet so I've bought it!! Not sure my attempt will look anywhere near as good as those though.

@JaimeandBree

Loving Mr Tomte he is fabulous!!

Wouldn't have noticed his tights if you hadn't pointed it out!! He looks purrfect to me!!


----------



## huckybuck

PM me if you want any more details.


----------



## popcornsmum

Awww they're so cute!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

My crochet hook will catch fire!!!
There's a little girl in need. 3 month old kitten, brutally kicked, her ribs broken, she almost lost her leg. I'm making mousies for a fundraiser to pay for her surgery.

Such a beutiful girl:


----------



## popcornsmum

Omg why would someone do that to her she's beautiful


----------



## MCWillow

OMG - that poor baby - who would do something like that? 

I was talked into going to a cat show next weekend - nothing like less than 2 weeks notice! Made some bags today, have furry appliques cut out for some cushions tomorrow! I always find the fabric choices take longer than then the making! Do you guys who use wool, have the same problems - just choosing what colours to use?? lol


----------



## JaimeandBree

Those are fabulous @MCWillow!! I love the one with the blue spotties 

Yes deciding on wool and what colour goes well with what can take an age, it's a very nice way to while away a few hours and more than a few pounds though!


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely bags!!!!


----------



## Pear

Hi everyone.

I must admit I do spend a silly amount of time wondering what colours look nice together.

The bags look beautiful! 
I'm taking a class in London this month too help me learn how to make the little crochet toys I am still having issues increasing and decreasing.

I've decided if I can master the toys I'm going to sell them and donate 25% percent of the profits to a ferret rescue in Wiltshire who originally inspired me to learn how to crochet.

I'm not sure what it is about crochet but my ferrets who are very enthusiastic with there toys and puck off embroided eyes or bite the faces off in general don't do the same too crochet toys it's very odd, they also like the texture and carry them about

I'm currently working on a 'Sausage blanket' I purchased this type of crochet blanket for Sausage when he had his leg amputated he was completely in love with it so I'm making more of them for him and too sell.

I want to upgrade the ferret set up this year which will be costly and generaly create ferret entrepreneurs who can afford to treat themselves to frozen mice which are painfully expensive.

The kitties like the blankets also, it makes a lovely break from crocheting my nephews blanket which is becoming tedious after 5-6 weeks.









Pear ♡


----------



## Pear

Tonks thinks all my crochet blanket project are hers. ♡


----------



## JaimeandBree

That's looking gorgeous @Pear! Lovely bright colours!

Re increase and decrease I find some patterns can be very confusing the way they are written, don't know if that's maybe the problem you're having? I find the amigurumi patterns in Simply Crochet and LGC Knit and Crochet very easy to follow if you're looking for a bit of practice


----------



## GingerNinja

Lovely bags @MCWillow and gorgeous blankets @Pear :Happy

Here is the beginning of my (not cat related) project... My first blind! It has taken me ages  and I just hope that the other two will be quicker!


----------



## huckybuck

Wow that's impressive @GingerNinja 
I wish I could sew!!!!

Loving the colours of your crochet blanket @Pear


----------



## Pear

JaimeandBree said:


> That's looking gorgeous @Pear! Lovely bright colours!
> 
> Re increase and decrease I find some patterns can be very confusing the way they are written, don't know if that's maybe the problem you're having? I find the amigurumi patterns in Simply Crochet and LGC Knit and Crochet very easy to follow if you're looking for a bit of practice


Indeed it is the written patterns which I find very difficult to understand as learning wise I pick things up 10 x quicker from a video with clear instructions but that means I don't necessarily know the names of stitches let alone abriviations.

However I found this lady on you tube today and set about making a turtle toy.

Drum roll....

This is what I mastered in less then 1hr 30m

I am super duper proud of myself and I even altered (row 5)

I will check out the patterns you mentioned.

Pssssss. 
The wool is all from the pound shop.
It's very hardy you can wash it on a 40 degree cycle but I tend to stick with 20!
Perfect for the ferrets. ♡


----------



## plastic penguin

As a house dad I have a lot of time on my hands. I'm not the sort to sit and watch TV. So recently decided to readdress a hobby I had years ago. I used to design model gliders and remote control aircraft, not kits from shops but my own designs.

Currently working on a simple glider, something that can be dismantled and stored in the garden shed. Once I've started the fuselage I'll post some pics.

*EDIT* I know it isn't exactly a craft in the strictest sense but I felt left out.


----------



## Pear

plastic penguin said:


> As a house dad I have a lot of time on my hands. I'm not the sort to sit and watch TV. So recently decided to readdress a hobby I had years ago. I used to design model gliders and remote control aircraft, not kits from shops but my own designs.
> 
> Currently working on a simple glider, something that can be dismantled and stored in the garden shed. Once I've started the fuselage I'll post some pics.
> 
> *EDIT* I know it isn't exactly a craft in the strictest sense but I felt left out.


I think it's a craft; if it's something you have to do with your hands then it's crafting.

Once it's built I will look forward too seeing it. I don't suppose it is something you decorate pink polka bows could create a really juxtaposition of styles.

That was a joke. ; )


----------



## MCWillow

plastic penguin said:


> As a house dad I have a lot of time on my hands. I'm not the sort to sit and watch TV. So recently decided to readdress a hobby I had years ago. I used to design model gliders and remote control aircraft, not kits from shops but my own designs.
> 
> Currently working on a simple glider, something that can be dismantled and stored in the garden shed. Once I've started the fuselage I'll post some pics.
> 
> *EDIT* I know it isn't exactly a craft in the strictest sense but I felt left out.


Its definitely a craft! You made it, and thats what counts 

The turtle is great @Pear and I love that blind @GingerNinja - gorgeous fabric!

I have just finished the cushions for the cat show on Saturday. I have a couple of dog ones from the last fair I did, so I think I'll take those too - I'm sure they wont mind


----------



## MCWillow

Well - I didnt sell a thing at the cat show - but I think it was the wrong audience to be honest! Me, @carly87 and @Jesthar were the only selling stalls - totally different to a GCCF show where you get loads of people selling stuff - but had a good day anyway 

I debuted my Lap Cat Grooming Mat (someone was taking pics of it - I hope she isnt planning on copying!)

















But I really wanted to tell you - I attended my first dressmaking class tonight!! I have learnt SO much - and realise that fitting patterns takes a LOT of maths (never been my strong point)!!!

I really enjoyed it - and cant wait til next week!

I am making a skirt (I decided on tartan/plaid - without even thinking of pattern matching - yikes!)

Is it OK to post pics when its done? - its a 4 week course - but its not really cat related, unless I applique a cat onto it 

Just wanted to share with people who understand how excited you can get learning to make something new with your own bare hands!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

@MCWillow please do post pics, a lot of the crafts people post on here aren't actually cat related but we love seeing them!

Can't believe no-one bought a cushion, they're fabulous, I'd have bought a couple!


----------



## oliviarussian

Great British Sewing Bee starts a new series next week!


----------



## Jesthar

Experimenting with a new toy design, can you tell what it is yet?


----------



## Calvine

Jesthar said:


> Experimenting with a new toy design, can you tell what it is yet?
> 
> View attachment 270620


 I think a hedgehog.


----------



## QOTN

I think hedgehog too. I knit them but they don't look so exciting!.


----------



## Jesthar

Yep, it's a hoggy  Not perfected the design yet, adn they take an age to make, but it's getting there 

There's a big pouch of catnip in the bum, too


----------



## huckybuck

Jesthar said:


> Experimenting with a new toy design, can you tell what it is yet?
> 
> View attachment 270620


I thought it was a bunch of grapes!!!!

Wine on the brain...


----------



## Pear

I went along to the local saturday sewing class today; an made a sewing wrap tidy.
I'm looking forward too attempting a smaller version for my crochet hooks.

It's about 2/3 complete.
I love my fabric choices so cheerful. 
I also took along my own sewing machine which was a brilliant idea it's so much nicer to work with a machine your comfortable with.


----------



## MCWillow

Love that fabric @Pear - where did you get it?

Got my second dressmaking class tomorrow morning, so that means I get to see Sewing Bee part 2 as it airs, and not have to wait 

All packed and ready for class (taking my own machine!)

Made these today for a fellow cat lover


----------



## slartibartfast

Little something to help cats in need


----------



## Pear

I'm not sure as it was purchased directly from the class, they have little baskets of material you select from when you start a new project if you don't want to use scraps. The daisy material was £2.40 for 1/2 a meter, the red which has white and yellow specs was £1.30 for a fat quater they have a lovely weight.

There isn't sewing group for a few weeks, I will ask the teacher when I return. I'm going to brave in the mean time and sew up the edging.

I'm thinking of using the same technique to make mats and a hammock for the ceiling height cat tree, a little experiment.

I've alot on at the moment but I will certainly pop updates when I start said project.

I'm also going to start attending an evening crochet and knitting group on a Thursday night at a church hall. ♡



MCWillow said:


> Love that fabric @Pear - where did you get it?
> 
> Got my second dressmaking class tomorrow morning, so that means I get to see Sewing Bee part 2 as it airs, and not have to wait
> 
> All packed and ready for class (taking my own machine!)
> 
> Made these today for a fellow cat lover
> 
> View attachment 271868
> 
> View attachment 271869
> View attachment 271873


----------



## Pear

@MCWillow

I have found the fabric you liked on ebay! 
Have a lovely day. 
Helen.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Navy-Blue-W...672549?hash=item19f8ff70e5:g:-xIAAOSw0HVWEdND


----------



## Pear

I just wondered where peopel buy there cat herbs from to put inside toys? 
Thank you x


----------



## JaimeandBree

Pear said:


> I just wondered where peopel buy there cat herbs from to put inside toys?
> Thank you x


I bought mine on EBay, Canadian extra strong catnip, valerian root and silvervine. A mix of all three seems to go down well


----------



## Pear

JaimeandBree said:


> I bought mine on EBay, Canadian extra strong catnip, valerian root and silvervine. A mix of all three seems to go down well


Thank you ♡


----------



## MCWillow

Thank you @Pear !

I saw the post when still quite ill with labyrinthitis, which caused nasty vertigo - just didnt have it in me to actually type at the time!

So a couple of things I finished before the vertigo, and a cushion I finished today!

A bag for a cat lover 









A cushion for cat lovers friend 









And a cushion for a wedding - the bride is French. His ring will be silver, and hers will be gold with rubies


----------



## carly87

Well, I'm mighty chuffed with this! Here's some pics of yesterday's make. Nothing to do with cats I'm afraid, but still pretty cool in my book!


----------



## MCWillow

Finished my introduction to dressmaking course today.

I have learnt SO much! I made a fully lined skirt - made facings, used interfacing, inserted an invisible zip and had to match all the tartan when cutting out, and then sewing.
Oh, and I also adjusted the pattern to my own measurements!

Was hard work - and I loved every minute of it 










My invisible zip!


----------



## GingerNinja

Wow! Well done @carly87 and @MCWillow  the bag and skirt are fabulous xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Repairing my camouflage pants, old and full of holes:


----------



## huckybuck

carly87 said:


> Well, I'm mighty chuffed with this! Here's some pics of yesterday's make. Nothing to do with cats I'm afraid, but still pretty cool in my book!





MCWillow said:


> Finished my introduction to dressmaking course today.
> 
> I have learnt SO much! I made a fully lined skirt - made facings, used interfacing, inserted an invisible zip and had to match all the tartan when cutting out, and then sewing.
> Oh, and I also adjusted the pattern to my own measurements!
> 
> Was hard work - and I loved every minute of it
> 
> View attachment 273975
> 
> 
> My invisible zip!
> View attachment 273978
> 
> 
> View attachment 273980


WOW - I am seriously impressed with both these projects!!

Carly the quilted back pack is amazing!! 
And MCwillow just loving your skirt...I wish I could sew!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Repairing my camouflage pants, old and full of holes:
> View attachment 276167


Absolutely beautiful SBF are they little crochet patches? Another thing to add to your shop when you get round to it!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely beautiful SBF are they little crochet patches? Another thing to add to your shop when you get round to it!!


Crochet patches made from mercerized cotton, little heart and four circles.


----------



## slartibartfast

My other pair of trousers was in need of repair...


----------



## Paddypaws

Seriously @slartibartfast....you are some kind of genius!
Please open an etsy shop......


----------



## slartibartfast

Found the pattern here:
https://janscrochet.wordpress.com/free-patterns/peeking-cat-butt-coaster/


----------



## carly87

Latest make. This one was for a cousin's birthday! I'll change a lot about this when I do it again, like having the side pockets on the inside rather than the outside, or sealing them shut with a clasp or something, but I like it well enough anyway... Plwase ignore the puckers in the top! It was so difficult to sew that I got really impatient with it by the end and lost my cool a bit, hence the puckering!


----------



## Soozi

Paddypaws said:


> Seriously @slartibartfast....you are some kind of genius!
> Please open an etsy shop......


She'd be absolutely crazy not to! Soooo talented!


----------



## MCWillow

Four bags I have decorated this week 































And also I am very excited that Ophelia the Overlocker will be joining Sophia the Sewing Machine, in the sewing shed next week!  I've just totally re-done the sewing shed and I am SO happy with it - its my little haven 

I've only used an over locker once, but they finish seams and edges brilliantly (once you know how to use them!!) so hopefully will be useful for dressmaking, but also good for finishing my bags and cushions too


----------



## Jeano1471

Well ive decided to have a go at crocheting an well il be honest its not going well! I can do a single run but i dont know how to carry on an do the next row. Ive looked online with pics an videos but my stupid brain wont click! Its very frustrating. I just wanna make Lola some toys like a kicker an mouse an little goodies but im an embarrassment haha if any1 can give me any tips i'll forever be in your debt haha x


----------



## huckybuck

Well done you for starting!!! 

My tip would be try a granny square. It's no where near as difficult as doing rows and once you get the hang of the starting ring and a double and triple crochet you are almost there. 

You can always start off with a blanket instead of a toy!!!! 

I prefer to read instructions from a pattern to start with and have a book or magazine with stitch instructions. Then check I'm doing it right on you tube after.


----------



## Jeano1471

Thanx for replying. Im gonna keep trying an i know it will just click 1day in my head but im just not there yet haha il definitely try making a little blanket an work up to a toy haha Lola is no help when im trying to learn she either pulls at the wool or sits on my ipad when im reading what to do haha x


----------



## huckybuck

http://www.littletinbird.co.uk/free-crochet-tutorials/basic-granny-square-pattern/

http://www.dreamalittlebigger.com/post/granny-squares-step-by-step.html


----------



## Ringypie

I'm dragging this up to show off my mermaid blanket which I was challenged to do by a friend as she wanted one for her daughter!! I was pleasantly surprised by how easy it was to do! I just found a tutorial on YouTube and followed it.


----------



## Reets

Its beautiful - well done. I wish I could crochet <sigh> xx


----------



## Ringypie

Reets said:


> Its beautiful - well done. I wish I could crochet <sigh> xx


Thank you! It's not as hard as you think - I taught myself by watching Bella coco tutorials - she explains all so well


----------



## huckybuck

That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ringypie

huckybuck said:


> That's gorgeous!!!


Thank you - I was delighted when I found the wool - just perfect for little girls!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Gryffindor bed for Potter's birthday


----------



## slartibartfast

Little something (90x60cm) for P&M dining room...


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 279611
> 
> View attachment 279612
> 
> Gryffindor bed for Potter's birthday


Amazing SB but something's not right.... what are you doing on potter's bed Miss M? :Finger


----------



## slartibartfast

GingerNinja said:


> Amazing SB but something's not right.... what are you doing on potter's bed Miss M? :Finger


Sharing???


----------



## slartibartfast

But Gryffindor mousie is all his!!!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 279613
> 
> Little something (90x60cm) for P&M dining room...


OMG!!!!!!

Exquisite!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 279611
> 
> View attachment 279612
> 
> Gryffindor bed for Potter's birthday


Where is your shop???????????


----------



## slartibartfast

Made this recently:








Now I'm making a few of these:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-kitties-doily
for a charity auction for homeless cats


----------



## Ringypie

slartibartfast said:


> Made this recently:
> View attachment 280933
> 
> Now I'm making a few of these:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-kitties-doily
> for a charity auction for homeless cats


Gorgeous!! You are so talented. I can only make things if I can find a tutorial online!

I did make this though (it's a headband for a little girl).


----------



## JaimeandBree

I've been neglecting this thread recently, some gorgeous stuff! I adore Potter and Mystique's Gryffindor stuff!


----------



## Soozi

I don't crochet or knit! But I love looking at the lovely things that our clever members make! Fab!! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Sorry to say I still have nothing to show you all! I am working on something for a very special recent non-furry addition to the PF family  and had hoped to crack on and complete it whilst I'm off this week but unfortunately I have had a mysterious shoulder injury for over a week now which just won't budge and makes it painful to crochet 

Watch this space though :Happy


----------



## MCWillow

Well I have gone completely out of my comfort zone!! I saw a competition to refashion jeans. All you are allowed to use is pairs of jeans!! So I decided to enter. Like you do - after attending one dressmaking course where you have a pattern and a teacher - I thought it would be a good idea to turn designer. Use pairs of jeans and design something myself - and not have anything useful like a pattern to follow.... *sighs*

I can see mistakes in what I made - but I am sharing with you, because I am so happy that I managed it! wrote on my entry (sorry if this post is too long!!)

OK - my jeans refashion is finished! I think I should call it the Virgin Dress! So many firsts for me in it!

First refashion
First dress
First design by me
First bias binding edging
First princess seams
First time working with heavy denim
First inverted pleats
First full length exposed zip

I got 4 pairs of jeans for a tenner - that was my fabric. Took a while to deconstruct them. I also got a pair of stripey jeans from Oxfam - but they were size 8 skinny jeans so not great for fabric yield. But I loved the stripe, which is why I decided to make a bag to go with the dress! The lining was fabric I already had in my stash, and the handles were made from a garden cane!

When I first saw the competition I thought 'No way! I've only just done a dressmaking class - and I had a teacher and a pattern to follow'

But then I though 'Ooooh, you could SO make a waistband into a halterneck!' And my ideas grew from there. I changed the bodice design a few times when I realised how bloody stiff denim is! Although the stiffness let me get the fullness I wanted in the skirt, without using gathers (impossible with jeans strength denim!).
I also tried my best to get the three buttons from the original waistbands to line up down the back.

The back was lower than I anticipated - so this dress also has an incorporated bra! I had a strapless bra that was too tight across the back, but cup size was still fine. So back straps were cut off, and the cups have been sewn into the bodice __

Looking at the photos I can see where improvements can be made - but ya know what??

I am a little proud of myself for not only trying, when I thought I couldn't do it, but for finishing it!


----------



## JaimeandBree

MCWillow said:


> Well I have gone completely out of my comfort zone!! I saw a competition to refashion jeans. All you are allowed to use is pairs of jeans!! So I decided to enter. Like you do - after attending one dressmaking course where you have a pattern and a teacher - I thought it would be a good idea to turn designer. Use pairs of jeans and design something myself - and not have anything useful like a pattern to follow.... *sighs*
> 
> I can see mistakes in what I made - but I am sharing with you, because I am so happy that I managed it! wrote on my entry (sorry if this post is too long!!)
> 
> OK - my jeans refashion is finished! I think I should call it the Virgin Dress! So many firsts for me in it!
> 
> First refashion
> First dress
> First design by me
> First bias binding edging
> First princess seams
> First time working with heavy denim
> First inverted pleats
> First full length exposed zip
> 
> I got 4 pairs of jeans for a tenner - that was my fabric. Took a while to deconstruct them. I also got a pair of stripey jeans from Oxfam - but they were size 8 skinny jeans so not great for fabric yield. But I loved the stripe, which is why I decided to make a bag to go with the dress! The lining was fabric I already had in my stash, and the handles were made from a garden cane!
> 
> When I first saw the competition I thought 'No way! I've only just done a dressmaking class - and I had a teacher and a pattern to follow'
> 
> But then I though 'Ooooh, you could SO make a waistband into a halterneck!' And my ideas grew from there. I changed the bodice design a few times when I realised how bloody stiff denim is! Although the stiffness let me get the fullness I wanted in the skirt, without using gathers (impossible with jeans strength denim!).
> I also tried my best to get the three buttons from the original waistbands to line up down the back.
> 
> The back was lower than I anticipated - so this dress also has an incorporated bra! I had a strapless bra that was too tight across the back, but cup size was still fine. So back straps were cut off, and the cups have been sewn into the bodice __
> 
> Looking at the photos I can see where improvements can be made - but ya know what??
> 
> I am a little proud of myself for not only trying, when I thought I couldn't do it, but for finishing it!
> 
> View attachment 282110
> View attachment 282111
> View attachment 282112
> View attachment 282113
> View attachment 282114
> View attachment 282115


Looks fab, love the bag - very on trend, well done!


----------



## Ringypie

MCWillow said:


> Well I have gone completely out of my comfort zone!! I saw a competition to refashion jeans. All you are allowed to use is pairs of jeans!! So I decided to enter. Like you do - after attending one dressmaking course where you have a pattern and a teacher - I thought it would be a good idea to turn designer. Use pairs of jeans and design something myself - and not have anything useful like a pattern to follow.... *sighs*
> 
> I can see mistakes in what I made - but I am sharing with you, because I am so happy that I managed it! wrote on my entry (sorry if this post is too long!!)
> 
> OK - my jeans refashion is finished! I think I should call it the Virgin Dress! So many firsts for me in it!
> 
> First refashion
> First dress
> First design by me
> First bias binding edging
> First princess seams
> First time working with heavy denim
> First inverted pleats
> First full length exposed zip
> 
> I got 4 pairs of jeans for a tenner - that was my fabric. Took a while to deconstruct them. I also got a pair of stripey jeans from Oxfam - but they were size 8 skinny jeans so not great for fabric yield. But I loved the stripe, which is why I decided to make a bag to go with the dress! The lining was fabric I already had in my stash, and the handles were made from a garden cane!
> 
> When I first saw the competition I thought 'No way! I've only just done a dressmaking class - and I had a teacher and a pattern to follow'
> 
> But then I though 'Ooooh, you could SO make a waistband into a halterneck!' And my ideas grew from there. I changed the bodice design a few times when I realised how bloody stiff denim is! Although the stiffness let me get the fullness I wanted in the skirt, without using gathers (impossible with jeans strength denim!).
> I also tried my best to get the three buttons from the original waistbands to line up down the back.
> 
> The back was lower than I anticipated - so this dress also has an incorporated bra! I had a strapless bra that was too tight across the back, but cup size was still fine. So back straps were cut off, and the cups have been sewn into the bodice __
> 
> Looking at the photos I can see where improvements can be made - but ya know what??
> 
> I am a little proud of myself for not only trying, when I thought I couldn't do it, but for finishing it!
> 
> View attachment 282110
> View attachment 282111
> View attachment 282112
> View attachment 282113
> View attachment 282114
> View attachment 282115


You clever clever lady!!! It looks amazing!


----------



## MCWillow

@JaimeandBree @Ringypie - thank you both so much!!


----------



## idris

@MCWillow that is fabulous . I would not know where to start. Well done .


----------



## huckybuck

MCWillow said:


> Well I have gone completely out of my comfort zone!! I saw a competition to refashion jeans. All you are allowed to use is pairs of jeans!! So I decided to enter. Like you do - after attending one dressmaking course where you have a pattern and a teacher - I thought it would be a good idea to turn designer. Use pairs of jeans and design something myself - and not have anything useful like a pattern to follow.... *sighs*
> 
> I can see mistakes in what I made - but I am sharing with you, because I am so happy that I managed it! wrote on my entry (sorry if this post is too long!!)
> 
> OK - my jeans refashion is finished! I think I should call it the Virgin Dress! So many firsts for me in it!
> 
> First refashion
> First dress
> First design by me
> First bias binding edging
> First princess seams
> First time working with heavy denim
> First inverted pleats
> First full length exposed zip
> 
> I got 4 pairs of jeans for a tenner - that was my fabric. Took a while to deconstruct them. I also got a pair of stripey jeans from Oxfam - but they were size 8 skinny jeans so not great for fabric yield. But I loved the stripe, which is why I decided to make a bag to go with the dress! The lining was fabric I already had in my stash, and the handles were made from a garden cane!
> 
> When I first saw the competition I thought 'No way! I've only just done a dressmaking class - and I had a teacher and a pattern to follow'
> 
> But then I though 'Ooooh, you could SO make a waistband into a halterneck!' And my ideas grew from there. I changed the bodice design a few times when I realised how bloody stiff denim is! Although the stiffness let me get the fullness I wanted in the skirt, without using gathers (impossible with jeans strength denim!).
> I also tried my best to get the three buttons from the original waistbands to line up down the back.
> 
> The back was lower than I anticipated - so this dress also has an incorporated bra! I had a strapless bra that was too tight across the back, but cup size was still fine. So back straps were cut off, and the cups have been sewn into the bodice __
> 
> Looking at the photos I can see where improvements can be made - but ya know what??
> 
> I am a little proud of myself for not only trying, when I thought I couldn't do it, but for finishing it!
> 
> View attachment 282110
> View attachment 282111
> View attachment 282112
> View attachment 282113
> View attachment 282114
> View attachment 282115


You are a very clever lady.


----------



## MCWillow

Couple of things I have made during my lovely 2 weeks off work (back on Tuesday - boo! )

Make-up bag for besties birthday









Tote bag for me


----------



## GingerNinja

MCWillow said:


> Well I have gone completely out of my comfort zone!! I saw a competition to refashion jeans. All you are allowed to use is pairs of jeans!! So I decided to enter. Like you do - after attending one dressmaking course where you have a pattern and a teacher - I thought it would be a good idea to turn designer. Use pairs of jeans and design something myself - and not have anything useful like a pattern to follow.... *sighs*
> 
> I can see mistakes in what I made - but I am sharing with you, because I am so happy that I managed it! wrote on my entry (sorry if this post is too long!!)
> 
> OK - my jeans refashion is finished! I think I should call it the Virgin Dress! So many firsts for me in it!
> 
> First refashion
> First dress
> First design by me
> First bias binding edging
> First princess seams
> First time working with heavy denim
> First inverted pleats
> First full length exposed zip
> 
> I got 4 pairs of jeans for a tenner - that was my fabric. Took a while to deconstruct them. I also got a pair of stripey jeans from Oxfam - but they were size 8 skinny jeans so not great for fabric yield. But I loved the stripe, which is why I decided to make a bag to go with the dress! The lining was fabric I already had in my stash, and the handles were made from a garden cane!
> 
> When I first saw the competition I thought 'No way! I've only just done a dressmaking class - and I had a teacher and a pattern to follow'
> 
> But then I though 'Ooooh, you could SO make a waistband into a halterneck!' And my ideas grew from there. I changed the bodice design a few times when I realised how bloody stiff denim is! Although the stiffness let me get the fullness I wanted in the skirt, without using gathers (impossible with jeans strength denim!).
> I also tried my best to get the three buttons from the original waistbands to line up down the back.
> 
> The back was lower than I anticipated - so this dress also has an incorporated bra! I had a strapless bra that was too tight across the back, but cup size was still fine. So back straps were cut off, and the cups have been sewn into the bodice __
> 
> Looking at the photos I can see where improvements can be made - but ya know what??
> 
> I am a little proud of myself for not only trying, when I thought I couldn't do it, but for finishing it!
> 
> View attachment 282110
> View attachment 282111
> View attachment 282112
> View attachment 282113
> View attachment 282114
> View attachment 282115


Wonderful Kez, you are sooooo clever!

Loving the haircut too


----------



## JaimeandBree

FINALLY finished the blanket I have been working on for a certain wee furless man and as he has it now I can share some pics ! Wish I had finished it sooner but a busy spell at work and a sore arm conspired against me.


















I've now started on Christmas stuff, watch this space! :Happy


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> FINALLY finished the blanket I have been working on for a certain wee furless man and as he has it now I can share some pics ! Wish I had finished it sooner but a busy spell at work and a sore arm conspired against me.
> 
> View attachment 285275
> 
> View attachment 285276
> 
> 
> I've now started on Christmas stuff, watch this space! :Happy


That is fabulous!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> That is fabulous!!!!


Thank you Hun


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful!! When I get time I want to make some more blankets.
I've been bogged down with mermaid blankets - finished those and now I'm in be midst of a field of poppies for the poppy appeal!


----------



## Susan M

Awww I love the chevron!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Ringypie said:


> Beautiful!! When I get time I want to make some more blankets.
> I've been bogged down with mermaid blankets - finished those and now I'm in be midst of a field of poppies for the poppy appeal!





Susan M said:


> Awww I love the chevron!


Thank you


----------



## Soozi

JaimeandBree said:


> FINALLY finished the blanket I have been working on for a certain wee furless man and as he has it now I can share some pics ! Wish I had finished it sooner but a busy spell at work and a sore arm conspired against me.
> 
> View attachment 285275
> 
> View attachment 285276
> 
> 
> I've now started on Christmas stuff, watch this space! :Happy


Oooh I love that Blankie i know a little cat that would like it too! Lol!


----------



## MCWillow

I found out today that my neighbours had to have Seamus, their Border Collie PTS on Friday. He was nearly 15 years old, and was such a gorgeous man.

He would always be in the garden and wanting a fuss when I went to work, or came back - I'm going to miss him 

I wanted to give them something to remember him by - I've never made a BC before, I just hope I did him justice.

I took it down this evening, and we all had a few tears for him


----------



## huckybuck

MCWillow said:


> I found out today that my neighbours had to have Seamus, their Border Collie PTS on Friday. He was nearly 15 years old, and was such a gorgeous man.
> 
> He would always be in the garden and wanting a fuss when I went to work, or came back - I'm going to miss him
> 
> I wanted to give them something to remember him by - I've never made a BC before, I just hope I did him justice.
> 
> I took it down this evening, and we all had a few tears for him
> 
> View attachment 286351


So sorry to hear about Seamus RIP lovely boy.

The cushion is exquisite.


----------



## Ringypie

MCWillow said:


> I found out today that my neighbours had to have Seamus, their Border Collie PTS on Friday. He was nearly 15 years old, and was such a gorgeous man.
> 
> He would always be in the garden and wanting a fuss when I went to work, or came back - I'm going to miss him
> 
> I wanted to give them something to remember him by - I've never made a BC before, I just hope I did him justice.
> 
> I took it down this evening, and we all had a few tears for him
> 
> View attachment 286351


 What a gorgeous tribute to him - how lovely and thoughtful of you. I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## loroll1991

So I have a question if I may!? Very random too... Is amigurumi the same as crochet?


----------



## JaimeandBree

loroll1991 said:


> So I have a question if I may!? Very random too... Is amigurumi the same as crochet?


It is a form of crochet, Japanese I think, worked in the round and with tight small stitches. It is used to make toys and stuff like that.


----------



## loroll1991

JaimeandBree said:


> It is a form of crochet, Japanese I think, worked in the round and with tight small stitches. It is used to make toys and stuff like that.


Awww ok!! Thanks


----------



## Jesthar

loroll1991 said:


> So I have a question if I may!? Very random too... Is amigurumi the same as crochet?





JaimeandBree said:


> It is a form of crochet, Japanese I think, worked in the round and with tight small stitches. It is used to make toys and stuff like that.


JB is correct, it's a Japanese form of crochet. Many of my toys that I sell at Magnificat are amigurumim such as these hedgehogs 










I should add, this shows the process of design evolution - the pattern took three months and six versions to get right


----------



## loroll1991

Jesthar said:


> JB is correct, it's a Japanese form of crochet. Many of my toys that I sell at Magnificat are amigurumim such as these hedgehogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add, this shows the process of design evolution - the pattern took three months and six versions to get right


Thank you!! 

Oh my gosh, how cute are they!?!?! so sweet  xx


----------



## Amelia66

Have started trying some crochet but find tension to be an issue all my stitches seem to be too tight :Bawling

More youtube videos for me!


----------



## Jesthar

Amelia66 said:


> Have started trying some crochet but find tension to be an issue all my stitches seem to be too tight :Bawling
> 
> More youtube videos for me!


It's often the way when you start out! When I re-started last year and went to buy some new hooks (with comfy handles!), the lady who runs rthe craft shop actually said "Oh, you'll still be doing very tight stitches, then, you probably want to get the next size up as well to use until you loosen up"

So try using a slightly bigger hook until you relax and loosen up  Worked for me - although doing some Cat Scoodies did that, too, as you don't want scarves that are stiff as a board! Thankkfully with amigurumi the tension doesn't matter too much as long as it is consistent, so they're good practice


----------



## huckybuck

Brrrrrrr it's chilly out there!!!

Purrfect opportunity to crochet some snowflake bunting ready for Christmas...


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Brrrrrrr it's chilly out there!!!
> 
> Purrfect opportunity to crochet some snowflake bunting ready for Christmas...
> View attachment 289481
> View attachment 289482
> View attachment 289483


Very pretty! Love them the pics with Gracie are fab :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Brrrrrrr it's chilly out there!!!
> 
> Purrfect opportunity to crochet some snowflake bunting ready for Christmas...
> View attachment 289481
> View attachment 289482
> View attachment 289483


Very pretty! Love them the pics with Gracie are fab :Happy


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> Brrrrrrr it's chilly out there!!!
> 
> Purrfect opportunity to crochet some snowflake bunting ready for Christmas...
> View attachment 289481
> View attachment 289482
> View attachment 289483


Beautiful!


----------



## Pear

Hey everyone,
I really haven't had a chance to do anything crafty of late but now the dreaded 2 day Ofsted inspection is out the way I'm going to try going to the crochet and knitting group on Monday my regular day off.

There is also a Wednesday/Thursday night group I might make it to also rota dependent.

I need a little more zen in my life. 
I have bought myself a few crocheted things like this blanket♡


----------



## JaimeandBree

Time to resurrect this thread, it always dies a death just before Christmas when people are busy making things for SS!

I've just finished my "painted roses" blanket and I'm really chuffed with it, it's certainly the prettiest thing I've ever made!



















I hit a couple of obstacles trying to finish it though....certain parties tried to claim it before it was even done!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Also just a couple of pics of things I made for SS/Christmas presents

Filet crochet just about broke my fingers and my spirit!  Definitely need some more practice with this but chuffed I produced something recognisable.










SS gifts




























Watch this space for my next project....my love letter to Harry Potter


----------



## Matrod

Wow @JaimeandBree you are one talented lady, they're amazing :Smuggrin


----------



## Soozi

I'll put in my order I just love everything especially the letters! Talented or what!!xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Thanks ladies, it's small fry compared to what some folk on here are capable of but for someone who always had two left hands when it came to anything remotely creative or crafty growing up it's a great sense of achievement!


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> Time to resurrect this thread, it always dies a death just before Christmas when people are busy making things for SS!
> 
> I've just finished my "painted roses" blanket and I'm really chuffed with it, it's certainly the prettiest thing I've ever made!
> 
> View attachment 299332
> 
> 
> View attachment 299333
> 
> 
> I hit a couple of obstacles trying to finish it though....certain parties tried to claim it before it was even done!
> 
> View attachment 299334
> 
> 
> View attachment 299335


You finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is truly one beautiful blanket!!!!

And as for the filet crochet - well you have the patience of a saint lol!!!

You have put me to shame as my roses squares are STILL languishing in a cupboard....


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> You finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It is truly one beautiful blanket!!!!
> 
> And as for the filet crochet - well you have the patience of a saint lol!!!
> 
> You have put me to shame as my roses squares are STILL languishing in a cupboard....


Thanks lovely! Well actually @oliviarussian put us both to shame as she finished hers must be almost a year ago and we all started around the same time I think! Mine were languishing in a box for ages too. But at least I still beat you 

The patience of a saint...NOT!!! Pretty sure saints don't turn the area around them blue


----------



## Ringypie

Wow what beautiful creations!

This is my current work in progress. It's a present for a lovely lady I work with who is about to become a grandmother.


----------



## huckybuck

Ringypie said:


> Wow what beautiful creations!
> 
> This is my current work in progress. It's a present for a lovely lady I work with who is about to become a grandmother.
> View attachment 299458


That is fabulous...such pretty colours!


----------



## Ringypie

huckybuck said:


> That is fabulous...such pretty colours!


Thank you! I struggle a little with putting colours together a bit so I was delighted with how these look together!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Ringypie said:


> Wow what beautiful creations!
> 
> This is my current work in progress. It's a present for a lovely lady I work with who is about to become a grandmother.
> View attachment 299458


That's lovely!


----------



## slartibartfast

Little something for a fundraiser for homeless cats in need


----------



## slartibartfast

Went to herb shop today and bought all the valerian they had. There will be toys!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mousies for my friend's babies.
That little black girl is Riddick's sister Pchełka.


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 314038
> View attachment 314039
> View attachment 314040
> View attachment 314040
> View attachment 314040
> View attachment 314041
> View attachment 314042
> View attachment 314043
> View attachment 314044
> View attachment 314045
> View attachment 314046
> 
> Mousies for my friend's babies.
> That little black girl is Riddick's sister Pchełka.


I just adore your work - it is exquisite!!!!!

Grace STILL loves her kickers - they are STILL going strong and STILL stink lol!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I just adore your work - it is exquisite!!!!!
> 
> Grace STILL loves her kickers - they are STILL going strong and STILL stink lol!!!!


That's great!!!
The stink is strong here, bought 10 packs of valerian root today, babies are going crazy.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Gosh it's ages since I posted anything on here! Can't believe it is 2 years since I started the thread and was just starting out crocheting!

I may have neglected the thread but I haven't been neglecting my crochet  I have started going to a local yarn shop "Knit Night" once a week, most of the ladies there knit rather than crochet but they are very welcoming and it's a good fun place to have a natter and a laugh while you get on with the latest project. The lady who owns the shop also has her own fantastic yarn which is to die for called Rusty Ferret. It's not cheap but if you are looking for a luxury yarn for a special project it's fabulous her colours are to die for https://www.fluph.co.uk/collections/rusty-ferret-1

Anyway a few pics of what I've been working on recently 

Anyone seen Guardians of the Galaxy? 




























I'm also slowly working on a patchwork Harry Potter blanket made of lots of different squares, I bought a pattern for some but have also been having a go at designing my own pattern for others which is fun. The first two pics here are from a pattern I bought and the third is my own pattern, it needs a bit of tweaking but I'm pleased at how it came out for a first attempt!




























Finally, currently working on a filet crochet style pram blanket










What are you all making at the moment?!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Also picked up this little gem at an antique fair yesterday, I thought it was cool!


----------



## Ringypie

I am supppsed to be making another baby blanket - I started it ages ago but totally forgot about it as have to keep it tucked out of sight or Cosmo runs off with it!


----------



## huckybuck

I love the HP blanket squares @JaimeandBree and the filet crochet is very impressive.....

btw is there something you aren't telling us lol????


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> I love the HP blanket squares @JaimeandBree and the filet crochet is very impressive.....
> 
> btw is there something you aren't telling us lol????


Categorically not!!!! Or at least I hope not :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

:Rage I'm having a nightmare with my baby blanket!!! The chevron one I was making just looks pants sonivr abandoned it in favour of a basic granny stripe in pink and white. Then I managed to do the first row wrong and had to unravel it and start again!!! Baby is due by C section at the end of the month and time is running out help! I'm away this weekend with Ringo so that's 4 days crocheting I will miss. Panic!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Ringypie said:


> :Rage I'm having a nightmare with my baby blanket!!! The chevron one I was making just looks pants sonivr abandoned it in favour of a basic granny stripe in pink and white. Then I managed to do the first row wrong and had to unravel it and start again!!! Baby is due by C section at the end of the month and time is running out help! I'm away this weekend with Ringo so that's 4 days crocheting I will miss. Panic!!!


How big a blanket do you need to make? I have a couple of patterns that are easy and quick, the diamond pattern one I posted above and this one:










Both could be adjusted to whatever size required. Failing that Granny squares can be quick and effective? 

Or just keep calm and carry on with the one you're doing, try to get a few hours locked away with no distractions and you'll get on really quickly!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh I so miss being able to crochet - but at the moment have carpel tunnel problems and just can't do it, far too painful !
I used to do lovely blankets for my local CPL branch; every kitten/cat that was adopted went home with one of my blankets plus they used to sell them in the shop and at our local vets.


----------



## Ringypie

I think I'm going to try and kick on with what I've got thank you. Problem is although I have day off tomorrow I have to pack lorry wash horse etc then RBL meeting in the evening. Then work the next day and head off with horse straight after work!


----------



## Ringypie

Missysmum2 said:


> Oh I so miss being able to crochet - but at the moment have carpel tunnel problems and just can't do it, far too painful !
> I used to do lovely blankets for my local CPL branch; every kitten/cat that was adopted went home with one of my blankets plus they used to sell them in the shop and at our local vets.
> View attachment 317397


These are beautiful! What stitch did you use for them?


----------



## idris

I have been mostly making this monster for glamping . 








With a rather time consuming pom pom edging 









Nearly done


----------



## idris

Ive also got my embroidery head on again and did a big harry potter sampler for a good potterhead friend . 
Heres Hedwig from it .


----------



## huckybuck

idris said:


> I have been mostly making this monster for glamping .
> View attachment 317409
> 
> With a rather time consuming pom pom edging
> View attachment 317411
> 
> 
> Nearly done


This is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you take commissions???????


----------



## idris

And as if ive got nowt else to do lol ive made these for pillow cushions for in the tent . Thanks to HB for her squares the first two
pretty ones . They look lovely :Kiss

















And then some with my odds and ends


















They are sewn onto pillow slips so pillows can be cushions during the day


----------



## idris

huckybuck said:


> This is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you take commissions???????


Clare the pom poms have done me in lol not for a little while at least


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> Ive also got my embroidery head on again and did a big harry potter sampler for a good potterhead friend .
> Heres Hedwig from it .
> View attachment 317417


What a lucky lucky friend!


----------



## cavy

Such lovely crochet work, I can only crochet back and forth for a blanket but I'm working on getting better.
It was great to see Baby Groot, I've just finished knitting one and trying to work out how to put it together!


----------



## huckybuck

Trying to find something in google images and came across this!!!

I wish I could knit lol!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-needlecraft-shop-981032-kitty-couches/patterns


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> These are beautiful! What stitch did you use for them?


Sorry Ringypie I've only just seen this !

The stitch is called Paris Stitch and I found it in the Good Housekeeping crochet book which I've had for years. It's basically two rows repeated. (Shell stitch makes a nice blanket too)
Make a number of ch divisible by 3 plus 1, 2ch, turn (forms the basic row)
Row1: (1tr, 2ch, 1dc) into 4th ch from hook, *miss 2ch, (2tr, 2ch, 1dc) into next ch, rep from * to end, 3ch, turn
Row 2: (1tr, 2ch, 1dc) into 2ch sp, *(2tr, 2ch, 1dc) into next 2ch sp, rep from * to end, 3ch, turn

To make a cat blanket I use double knitting wool and a suitable sized hook (equivalent to a size 8 or 7 knitting needle, can't remember the metric equivalent !) then 'cast on' 81 chains and continue until I have enough rows to make a square; then do a border of 1 row of trebles into each chain followed by a row of dc's.


----------



## slartibartfast

Missysmum2 said:


> Sorry Ringypie I've only just seen this !
> 
> The stitch is called Paris Stitch and I found it in the Good Housekeeping crochet book which I've had for years. It's basically two rows repeated. (Shell stitch makes a nice blanket too)
> Make a number of ch divisible by 3 plus 1, 2ch, turn (forms the basic row)
> Row1: (1tr, 2ch, 1dc) into 4th ch from hook, *miss 2ch, (2tr, 2ch, 1dc) into next ch, rep from * to end, 3ch, turn
> Row 2: (1tr, 2ch, 1dc) into 2ch sp, *(2tr, 2ch, 1dc) into next 2ch sp, rep from * to end, 3ch, turn
> 
> To make a cat blanket I use double knitting wool and a suitable sized hook (equivalent to a size 8 or 7 knitting needle, can't remember the metric equivalent !) then 'cast on' 81 chains and continue until I have enough rows to make a square; then do a border of 1 row of trebles into each chain followed by a row of dc's.


American or British terms for stitches???


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Trying to find something in google images and came across this!!!
> 
> I wish I could knit lol!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-needlecraft-shop-981032-kitty-couches/patterns


Love it!!!
My babies need at least one big couch...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> American or British terms for stitches???


sorry, BRITISH 

I think the USA equivalents are
dc (double crochet UK) = sc (single crochet USA)
tr (treble crochet UK) = dc (double crochet USA)


----------



## Pear

I am not sure if this thread is alive or not.
I thought you all might like to know i have found a fantastic sewing class.

This was my progression in a couple of hours.
My first patchwork pillow.


----------



## huckybuck

Pear said:


> I am not sure if this thread is alive or not.
> I thought you all might like to know i have found a fantastic sewing class.
> 
> This was my progression in a couple of hours.
> My first patchwork pillow.
> View attachment 333069


That's great work in such a short time!!
My Mum does Patchwork and I am amazed at her patience when doing it!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Big kitty for the babies.

With little Julian:


----------



## ewelsh

@slartibartfast I love him! The detail is great. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. That does it. I was pointed to this thread by @huckybuck and I now want to learn to crochet. So I'm off into town to get myself a book and hook. This might replace my jigsaw doing to chill out, as Oscar very helpfully sits on my jigsaws and breaks the edges


----------



## FloozieLoozie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. That does it. I was pointed to this thread by @huckybuck and I now want to learn to crochet. So I'm off into town to get myself a book and hook. This might replace my jigsaw doing to chill out, as Oscar very helpfully sits on my jigsaws and breaks the edges


I went to a few classes to learn to crochet, got the books, the needles, more wool than I can ever use and I'm useless. The teacher said she's only ever had 1 person not be able to do it so I patiently waited for my moment it'd all click and I'd be off but it never came.... I've given up and trying my hand at painting now!!! Fingers crossed you have more success than me, good luck!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks. Well, I have a crochet hook, a book and wool. Let;s see how long it sits on the kitchen table before I actually try...


----------



## lymorelynn

I have recently learnt using YouTube and a group on FB called can't crochet for crap inspired by a wonderful young lady and fellow Meezer slave who died earlier this year.
So far I've only managed granny squares but I'm improving.
This one started off as a single square from one yarn cake. I made another 3 and joined them together


----------



## SusieRainbow

lymorelynn said:


> I have recently learnt using YouTube and a group on FB called can't crochet for crap inspired by a wonderful young lady and fellow Meezer slave who died earlier this year.
> So far I've only managed granny squares but I'm improving.
> This one started off as a single square from one yarn cake. I made another 3 and joined them together
> View attachment 355411


Oh, thats lovely, my favourite colours !
My daughter has commissioned me to make some tiny Converse sneakers for her neighbour, baby due next month.
Like these.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/478075...earch_query=crochet pattern&ref=sr_gallery_17


----------



## Jesthar

Working on a new cat toy design, what do you think?


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> Trying to find something in google images and came across this!!!
> 
> I wish I could knit lol!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-needlecraft-shop-981032-kitty-couches/patterns


That looks like crochet to me. Shouldn't be hard too replicate the stitching, though I'm not sure how it would be stuffed and assembled...

*wanders off to investigate*


----------



## Citruspips

Mrs Funkin said:


> This might replace my jigsaw doing to chill out, as Oscar very helpfully sits on my jigsaws and breaks the edges


Good luck with that


----------



## JaimeandBree

Ooooh new converts!! I really must get my bum in gear and start new projects


----------



## ewelsh

Amazing!


----------



## Joy84

ewelsh said:


> Amazing!


It wouldn't be if I had a go ...


----------



## JaimeandBree

ewelsh said:


> Amazing!


Never tried this but it's intriguing!


----------



## Jesthar

Been off to my favourite craft hotel again, made a few more things 


















Two sets of sandblast etched glasses. I bought and taped these before I went, so just had to engrave them.









Pyrography decorated money box, a bit bigger than the last one I did - about six inches wide and four deep.









Porcelain painted water dish - actually a small 5inch flan dish, but it works!

Now I just need to work out how much to put them on the stall for, given there's a couple of hours work in each item (including in each individual glass)


----------



## JaimeandBree

Jesthar said:


> Been off to my favourite craft hotel again, made a few more things
> 
> View attachment 360349
> 
> 
> View attachment 360348
> 
> Two sets of sandblast etched glasses. I bought and taped these before I went, so just had to engrave them.
> 
> View attachment 360346
> 
> Pyrography decorated money box, a bit bigger than the last one I did - about six inches wide and four deep.
> 
> View attachment 360347
> 
> Porcelain painted water dish - actually a small 5inch flan dish, but it works!
> 
> Now I just need to work out how much to put them on the stall for, given there's a couple of hours work in each item (including in each individual glass)


Those are all gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## Charity

Wish I was clever like you @Jesthar


----------



## ewelsh

They are brilliant, where’s your stall? I love craft markets and shops!


----------



## Jesthar

Aw, thanks everyone 



ewelsh said:


> They are brilliant, where's your stall? I love craft markets and shops!


Just a FB page at the moment, and yes, I do need to do a post. Just been rather busy of late!

https://www.facebook.com/MagnificatCreationsUK/

I've mainly sold at cat shows in the past, but with Carly out of action at the moment I haven't done any of late. I really should look at local craft fairs I suppose, but no idea where to start looking


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous things @Jesthar - I love the glasses!


----------



## moggie14

Those are brilliant, nice one :Happy
I particularly love the tall glasses, gorgeous.


----------



## Summercat

Just looked at the FB page @Jesthar

I think I need one or two of your string wands. Biggles current fave is the broken string on his Da Bird. He absolutely loves it :Shy I get other toys out and he often looks from me to the wardrobe and back again saying, please get the string toy, I know it is in here. 
So happy I never threw it away
Do you have the string wands already made?


----------



## Citruspips

@Jesthar can you be my Secret Santa this year?


----------



## Jesthar

Summercat said:


> Just looked at the FB page @Jesthar
> 
> I think I need one or two of your string wands. Biggles current fave is the broken string on his Da Bird. He absolutely loves it :Shy I get other toys out and he often looks from me to the wardrobe and back again saying, please get the string toy, I know it is in here.
> So happy I never threw it away
> Do you have the string wands already made?


I do, yes, and in quite a lot of different colours too, including rainbow strings  The rods are about 30cm and the string approximately 1m long.



Citruspips said:


> @Jesthar can you be my Secret Santa this year?


Hush, now, it's only July! 

Besides, only the bowls would be a potential offering at the moment, the glasses are etched with a sandblaster so I can only do those down the craft hotel as I'm pretty sure getting my own setup would be pretty expensive, and though the pyrography would be doable at home a good quality machine for that is about £150 + accessories - though I am very tempted to get one...


----------



## huckybuck

Those glasses are fabulous @Jesthar

I bought some similar off ebay last year but yours have much more detail. (I think I paid around 29 for 2 large wine glasses)

You'll have to get yourself off on holiday again soon and we can send you with commissions!!


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> Those glasses are fabulous @Jesthar
> 
> I bought some similar off ebay last year but yours have much more detail. (I think I paid around 29 for 2 large wine glasses)
> 
> You'll have to get yourself off on holiday again soon and we can send you with commissions!!


Ahh, thanks hon!

And hmm, then - cheeky question, but do you (or anyone else!) reckon I stand a chance of getting £40 for a set of the glasses?


----------



## huckybuck

I definitely think you could ask £40 for a set. The fact each glass is slightly different, each one hand etched and the amount of detail in all of them....

(If you ever do any more...some small wine glasses or straight hi balls with MCs/longhairs on would be right up my street and go with the ones I have).


----------



## lymorelynn

Roll on winter so I can be a mermaid - my recent crochet project


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Roll on winter so I can be a mermaid - my recent crochet project
> View attachment 360657
> View attachment 360658


Ooh well done that is fabulous!!! I didnt know you could crochet Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> Ooh well done that is fabulous!!! I didnt know you could crochet Lynn?


Thank you. I've not being doing it for long and I know I made loads of errors making this but crochet is definitely more forgiving than knitting


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> Ooh well done that is fabulous!!! I didnt know you could crochet Lynn?


She can knit as well, my two have a mouse shaped blanket from her 

Loving the mermaid tail, Lynn


----------



## Psygon

My latest project... Never done anything like this before, so think it worked ok for my first try!

I am trying some techniques before moving on to what I really want to create...


----------



## JaimeandBree

Love the mermaid Lynn, we'll need a pic of you modelling it come winter!

That ring is great Psygon especially for a first try


----------



## Jesthar

New cat toy design in the works


----------



## slartibartfast

New bed for the Overlords


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> New cat toy design in the works
> 
> View attachment 369906
> 
> View attachment 369907


That is soooooo cute, I don't think I could throw that on the floor and watch my girls try to eat it


----------



## TriTri

I've been doing many different crafts for years now, attending thousands of classes and exhibitions etc. Here's just something basic, but it's a catnip mouse, so should appeal to your cats, if not you! It's extra tough and has extra catnip 
The fabric isn't that exciting, but it's the toughest fabric out there imo.


----------



## Tawny75

No, No, No, No, No I quilt, sew, knit and crochet. I will not not not not read this thread, I will not, I will not. I have too many WIP's....*

*Sits in the corner rocking gently


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> New bed for the Overlords
> View attachment 372174
> 
> View attachment 372175
> View attachment 372176


Awww everytime I see Potter I think I'm looking at a slimmer version of Liddy! It's lovely to see him hun! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> That is soooooo cute, I don't think I could throw that on the floor and watch my girls try to eat it


Providing you don't have a wool eater, they actually last quite well!  Crochet works up much denser than knitting. I stuffed that one with a pouch of FatBadCat Rocket Fuel and the tail had crinkle plastic in it too 

Another recent experiment, hand painted photo frames:


----------



## Jesthar

Sorry, but this had to be done! 










I've had suggestions they'd make decent baubles too, but... with tail or without???


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww he is so sweet or should I say tweet 

I say with a tail


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> Awwwww he is so sweet or should I say tweet
> 
> I say with a tail


Aww, thanks 

I made him a baby brother this lunchtime:


----------



## slartibartfast

Work in progress, new blanket. Winter is coming!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

I didn't even know if this thread is still active but after lasts years craft fairs I had lots of dog orders well this year it's all been cats! I'm sat here making lots of MC Xmas cards for a lovely lady who I don't think is on here. Also she's comissioned a frame for her 3 beautiful kitties. I'm really enjoying making cat things now! This was just the start of my first template! I'm working hard on making each cat unique. Popcorn likes to sit on the desk while I work and boop stuff off usually a pen/my scalpel or the sellotape!


----------



## idris

popcornsmum said:


> I didn't even know if this thread is still active but after lasts years craft fairs I had lots of dog orders well this year it's all been cats! I'm sat here making lots of MC Xmas cards for a lovely lady who I don't think is on here. Also she's comissioned a frame for her 3 beautiful kitties. I'm really enjoying making cat things now! This was just the start of my first template! I'm working hard on making each cat unique. Popcorn likes to sit on the desk while I work and boop stuff off usually a pen/my scalpel or the sellotape!
> View attachment 375780


this thread is always active . I love the tartan cat . well done you . x


----------



## idris

Jesthar said:


> Aww, thanks
> 
> I made him a baby brother this lunchtime:
> 
> View attachment 373174


mind blown :Wideyed why had this not occurred to me . it's so purrfect. I'm on it . with sparkly red for Christmas and defo a tail on a bauble.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I am so missing not being able to do any craft work at the moment, but I've got a trapped nerve in my left shoulder which is affecting my left hand (I'm left handed !) - I can manage one or two rows of crochet before it's just too painful to continue. Before it flared up I had started a new blanket for Bertie but heaven alone knows when I'm going to be able to finish it

Still I'm enjoying looking at all your latest projects and storing up ideas for when (if ever) I can get back into it.


----------



## idris

Bertie'sMum said:


> I am so missing not being able to do any craft work at the moment, but I've got a trapped nerve in my left shoulder which is affecting my left hand (I'm left handed !) - I can manage one or two rows of crochet before it's just too painful to continue. Before it flared up I had started a new blanket for Bertie but heaven alone knows when I'm going to be able to finish it
> 
> Still I'm enjoying looking at all your latest projects and storing up ideas for when (if ever) I can get back into it.


aww love that's so crappy. I had a bad attack of carpal tunnel in both wrists back in early summer . just picked up my hooks now for tiny projects . Hopefully you will be able to do a bit more soon . x


----------



## JaimeandBree

I must must must pick up my crochet hook soon! Rather fallen out of the habit I'm afraid! But one of my best friends has a baba due in the New Year so I must get back to it


----------



## popcornsmum

JaimeandBree said:


> I must must must pick up my crochet hook soon! Rather fallen out of the habit I'm afraid! But one of my best friends has a baba due in the New Year so I must get back to it


We still use the blanket you made for R on his cot bed! Often Popcorn lays on it too!


----------



## Jesthar

Not a project update, but this is SO me...


----------



## idris

Jesthar said:


> Not a project update, but this is SO me...


i love calvin and hobbs . i am currently making myself the most ugly garment ever lol i keep unravelling it and looking for another pattern . im on my third pattern and considering inunravelling again . i need a dead line to work efficiently


----------



## Jesthar

idris said:


> i love calvin and hobbs . i am currently making myself the most ugly garment ever lol *i keep unravelling it and looking for another pattern . im on my third pattern and considering inunravelling again* . i need a dead line to work efficiently


Ah, multiple froggings - the nemesis of many a yarn based project!


----------



## Tawny75

I finally finished the blanket for my bed! I am really really pleased with it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Tawny75 thats amazing! So amazing... rather lost for words... The time and dedication you must have out into it shows

Hannah


----------



## Charity

I made scarves for Christmas presents for friends this year.


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> I finally finished the blanket for my bed! I am really really pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 388960


Very neat, well done! I'm going to have a go at making the super chunky yarn hand crochet without needles, cat beds. I've ordered various yarns. Has anyone here tried to make them? I'm trying the 15 minutes to make version first.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I made scarves for Christmas presents for friends this year.
> 
> View attachment 389002


Hi there Charity, please could you tell me how long they take to make roughly, if done in one sitting? It's very pretty.
You've just made me dig one out that I bought at a local craft fair . It is crochet, is it? Mine has smaller stitches, so presumably would take much longer to make.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Hi there Charity, please could you tell me how long they take to make roughly, if done in one sitting? It's very pretty.
> You've just made me dig one out that I bought at a local craft fair . It is crochet, is it? Mine has smaller stitches, so resumably would take much longer to make.


No, it isn't crochet, I've never done crochet, its called Ruffles Knitting, though its a sort of cross between knitting and crochet I imagine The first one I made had smaller stitches like yours and was much tighter, it depends on the wool you're using. Here's another, I did them in a couple of hours though I like short scarves so depends how long you like them..


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> No, it isn't crochet, I've never done crochet, its called Ruffles Knitting, though its a sort of cross between knitting and crochet I imagine The first one I made had smaller stitches like yours and was much tighter, it depends on the wool you're using. Here's another, I did them in a couple of hours though I like short scarves so depends how long you like them..
> 
> View attachment 389010


Oh wow, that sounds quick. I've just been googling them. Very clever. They look nice for brightening up an outfit or the multi coloured scarves look nice for tieing in different colours. What lucky friends you have


----------



## Charity

Although you'd think they were only for spring/summer, they are actually very warm. I wear mine all the time now.


----------



## XScarletZ

Hey, has anybody tried spinning their cat’s fur into a yarn and use that to crochet? I really want a cat hair bracelet and I heard that some people spin their own yarn. Also, maybe somebody can try to spin their pet’s fur? I want to try once I get a cat


----------



## TriTri

XScarletZ said:


> Hey, has anybody tried spinning their cat's fur into a yarn and use that to crochet? I really want a cat hair bracelet and I heard that some people spin their own yarn. Also, maybe somebody can try to spin their pet's fur? I want to try once I get a cat


That'll keep your wrist warm, but mind you don't catch fleas


----------



## Jesthar

XScarletZ said:


> Hey, has anybody tried spinning their cat's fur into a yarn and use that to crochet? I really want a cat hair bracelet and I heard that some people spin their own yarn. Also, maybe somebody can try to spin their pet's fur? I want to try once I get a cat


It can be done, I believe, but you need to mix it with sheep wool as it's too slippery to spin on it's own. Obviously the cat would need to be a long hair, too, a short hair breed wouldn't have hairs long enough. You might be able to felt short cat hair, though.


----------



## slartibartfast

Just a little blanket for an amazing cat...


----------



## slartibartfast

Very smelly toys for blind Juruś:









And these I've donated for a fundraiser, for Juruś and other cats in need:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jurus will love those! Stinky valerian and octopus legs, what could be better?


----------



## Jesthar

Finished a commissioned t-shirt yarn cat bed:










Turned my back for 10 seconds, and turned back to this!


















Thankfully the customer is a good friend and just said they were glad it passed quality control!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am very naughty and bought myself a nest of felted mice today. They were in the shop window and made me squeak. I had to bring them home. They are in a place that a certain furry someone with a penchant for extra long tails on mice cannot see them


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am very naughty and bought myself a nest of felted mice today. They were in the shop window and made me squeak. I had to bring them home. They are in a place that a certain furry someone with a penchant for extra long tails on mice cannot see them
> 
> View attachment 398247


Oooh, I don't normally like felting that much, but that is VERY cute 

Ok, people, after some opinions! I've tried a new way of joining the outer wall of my crocheted cat beds to the base that gives it a more rounded look, what do you think?


----------



## huckybuck

Jesthar said:


> Oooh, I don't normally like felting that much, but that is VERY cute
> 
> Ok, people, after some opinions! I've tried a new way of joining the outer wall of my crocheted cat beds to the base that gives it a more rounded look, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 398249
> 
> 
> View attachment 398250


The beds look great Jesthar - I wouldn't mind either style!

My only feeling is that the HBs like a higher side - it's all or nothing for them. They love beds with no sides so can flop over the edge or they like to curl up and have the sides higher than they are!


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> The beds look great Jesthar - I wouldn't mind either style!
> 
> My only feeling is that the HBs like a higher side - it's all or nothing for them. They love beds with no sides so can flop over the edge or they like to curl up and have the sides higher than they are!


I didn't have enough of that yarn to go any higher, only just made the size it is! It's useful to know, though - how high (in inches) would yours actually like it to be?


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## ewelsh

@slartibartfast lovimg your toys!

Do you sell them? If so what sizes are they, what are the inners? Are they strong enough for a little terrier!


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> @slartibartfast lovimg your toys!
> 
> Do you sell them? If so what sizes are they, what are the inners? Are they strong enough for a little terrier!


I can't, not with Polish law about 'działalność gospodarcza' (don't know proper English term, maybe sole trader), there's a form of pure evil called ZUS and it's a killer.


----------



## slartibartfast

I've donated those toys to a fundraiser for helping homeless and sick cats. There will be more, another raccoon almost finished, now I'm making Captain Underpants.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> I've donated those toys to a fundraiser for helping homeless and sick cats. There will be more, another raccoon almost finished, now I'm making Captain Underpants.


SBF, May I have a toy if I make an extra donation to the kitty food fund?


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> SBF, May I have a toy if I make an extra donation to the kitty food fund?


Smelly toy? With kitty drugs?


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Smelly toy? With kitty drugs?


Yes please. Like that pink pig?


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Yes please. Like that pink pig?


Smelly like old socks? that's how valerian smells.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Smelly like old socks? that's how valerian smells.


Piggy will only have short outings


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> I've donated those toys to a fundraiser for helping homeless and sick cats. There will be more, another raccoon almost finished, now I'm making Captain Underpants.


He's my favourite!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's my favourite!


Faster than a speeding waistband, more powerful than boxer shorts, and able to leap tall buildings without getting a single wedgie!


----------



## huckybuck

What about SBF making a few of these and sending to Mrs F or myself? Then we could give them to those who ask and who are willing to pay the postage along with an extra donation to the polish cats food fund?


----------



## ewelsh

Great idea @huckybuck i am happy to donate, cover costs and pay for toys!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More than happy to do this (though I do feel like for the toys, the donations should go personally to Slarti, which could be in the form of food from zooplus for The Overlords? I feel she does so much already and spends so much of her own money on food for the homeless kitties - of course, folk might not be agreeable to that but happy to help out however I can)


----------



## ewelsh

Again another good idea @Mrs Funkin I will do whatever anyone wants x


----------



## pinklizzy

It's quite wonky but I'm attempting to crochet my first blanket and at the same time use up some of my huge wool stash!


----------



## ewelsh

It's lovely @pinklizzy


----------



## SbanR

pinklizzy said:


> It's quite wonky but I'm attempting to crochet my first blanket and at the same time use up some of my huge wool stash!


Beautiful colours. It'll be a blanket to cheer you up on a dull winter's day


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not sure if this is just for cat related crafting (because this isn't) but I have just finished this... firśt time I've made zipped pouch if kind. It's constructed in such a way that all of the seams are on the inside. It's far from perfect and there are some changes I'd make if doing it again, but it will do!lt


















I'd say it's "full" of Easter treats ready to give to my mother tomorrow, but in reality it's a bit large and I didn't buy that much to go into in... and I'm not sure she needs a pencil case... I think mainly I wanted to make it, first bit of sewing I've done in a while


----------



## pinklizzy

ewelsh said:


> It's lovely @pinklizzy


Thank you @ewelsh 



SbanR said:


> Beautiful colours. It'll be a blanket to cheer you up on a dull winter's day


Hopefully it will look ok enough to be a gift for a friend, if not she can always use it for her cats to sleep on


----------



## Citruspips

Just finished my first ever crochet project a blanket for Jango


----------



## Ringypie

Citruspips said:


> Just finished my first ever crochet project a blanket for Jango
> View attachment 401748


That's beautiful!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Citruspips said:


> Just finished my first ever crochet project a blanket for Jango
> View attachment 401748


Lovely blanket.. Lovely kitty!

H


----------



## Willow_Warren

Made another little pencil case, this is for my niece so will be winging its way to Australia soon!


----------



## Jesthar

It's beginning to look a lot like a certain C-word...


----------



## lullabydream

Jesthar said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like a certain C-word...


That's too cute.. Are they to sell?


----------



## Jesthar

lullabydream said:


> That's too cute.. Are they to sell?


Yes - either as cat toys or ornaments/baubles  That's a medium, there's also small and large versions


----------



## lullabydream

Jesthar said:


> Yes - either as cat toys or ornaments/baubles  That's a medium, there's also small and large versions


I will enquire next week then.. As a certain new edition seems to like an octopus which I got off you and I also quite like Robins for decoration for Christmas!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Willow_Warren could you jump in the teleporter and come to give me some sewing machine lessons, please? If only...


----------



## Willow_Warren

I can blanket stitch applique around almost anything and sew straight lines!

Finished this a few years ago... One on my first pieces










My latest project is bunny related, I may share photos at the weekend if I finish the last piece of it.

Hannah


----------



## lullabydream

Willow_Warren said:


> I can blanket stitch applique around almost anything and sew straight lines!
> 
> Finished this a few years ago... One on my first pieces
> 
> View attachment 421742
> 
> 
> My latest project is bunny related, I may share photos at the weekend if I finish the last piece of it.
> 
> Hannah


Amazing work


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> I can blanket stitch applique around almost anything and sew straight lines!
> 
> Finished this a few years ago... One on my first pieces
> 
> View attachment 421742
> 
> 
> My latest project is bunny related, I may share photos at the weekend if I finish the last piece of it.
> 
> Hannah


I spotted your lovely sewing machine in a photo, or rather the back of it, & 'am pretty sure it's the same as mine. Good isn't it?.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@TriTri I have a janome dc3050. It's a decent machine and copes well with what I've asked it to do, my mum bought it for me . (I occasionally eye up more fancy machines)


----------



## ewelsh

@Willow-Warren

Your stuff is amazing, I love quilts and want to learn in the new year IF my husband buys me a good sawing machine!

@JEsther is good at her crochet too, you two could make a killing at a craft market


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I desperately need to finish off a number of crochet projects - but I've got a trapped radial nerve that is giving me all sorts of problems at the moment

As for sewing  My machine is sat at the very back of the hall cupboard, unused, unloved and unwanted ! I really need to trade it in for one that is more left handed friendly I prefer the old Singer machines where the bobbin drops into the top plate rather than having to fit it in sideways on like the majority of machines do these days.


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> @JEsther is good at her crochet too, you two could make a killing at a craft market


I wish that were true!  It can be hard to find people who want to pay sensible prices for handmade goods, though...

For example, that little robin took over an hour to make (and the pattern is my own design too), but many don't appreciate the time and effort - they just see something they could probably get a mass produced plastic version set of six of for £1, so why should they fork out over a fiver for a single bauble?

It's very satisfying when you do find good, regular customers who appreciate you though


----------



## ewelsh

@Jesthar do you have a craft shop near you who sell crafters stuff? We have one in our small village and everyone loves it, must be at least 30 individual suppliers!

Or do a craft market! I used to do one with my mum in my teens, it was a lovely craft fair.

Your robins are lovely


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> @Jesthar do you have a craft shop near you who sell crafters stuff? We have one in our small village and everyone loves it, must be at least 30 individual suppliers!


I wish! Where I live has a one stop shop, a garden center, a vets and a couple of hairdressers and estate agents.  There's a big Hobbycraft a few miles away, between that and online suppliers I suspect A craft shop is not really viable round here these days...



ewelsh said:


> Or do a craft market! I used to do one with my mum in my teens, it was a lovely craft fair.


Once I have a few more non cat-related items I might  This is just a hobby really, though - I also work full time. The other problem is a lot of craft fairs are on Sundays these days, which isn't good for me as I'm at church.



ewelsh said:


> Your robins are lovely


Thank you!  I'll do some other colours once Christmas is over.


----------



## ewelsh

What a shame! Your so talented.

How about organising a craft day at your local church, trouble is you feel any donations should be for the church!

Or

Etsy.uk that would work. eBay is another good way.


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> What a shame! Your so talented.
> 
> How about organising a craft day at your local church, trouble is you feel any donations should be for the church!


Aw, thank you  Oddly enough, we used to have craft fairs at church, but the lady who used to organised them moved out the area. There have beenn suggestions of resurrecting them though, I'll have to have a word with a few people 



ewelsh said:


> Etsy.uk that would work. eBay is another good way.


Etsy can be a bit saturated these days, and some people just import handmade things from places like China. I do have my FaceBook page, and if I do start making more I might consider having a website too.

And, having just lamented people not wanting to pay for handmade, a colleague has just stopped by my desk and ordered a pair of robins!  Plus another lady who retired recently dropped by to thank me for part of her retirement present her team asked me to make - a pair of crochet slug cat toys (it's a team theme - don't ask!)


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> @TriTri I have a janome dc3050. It's a decent machine and copes well with what I've asked it to do, my mum bought it for me . (I occasionally eye up more fancy machines)


Nice mum .
Oh thank you for confirming the model! Yes, snap, I particularly love the auto tension, easy to use needle threader and that it can quilt thick layers and sew slippery shiney fabrics. Looking forward to seeing more of your lovely projects! You little sew & sew :Hilarious.


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> Aw, thank you  Oddly enough, we used to have craft fairs at church, but the lady who used to organised them moved out the area. There have beenn suggestions of resurrecting them though, I'll have to have a word with a few people
> 
> Etsy can be a bit saturated these days, and some people just import handmade things from places like China. I do have my FaceBook page, and if I do start making more I might consider having a website too.
> 
> And, having just lamented people not wanting to pay for handmade, a colleague has just stopped by my desk and ordered a pair of robins!  Plus another lady who retired recently dropped by to thank me for part of her retirement present her team asked me to make - a pair of crochet slug cat toys (it's a team theme - don't ask!)


Definitely ask at church, my old church we had 4 fairs pa. The craft stall was always a sell out! Supply teas and coffees all proceeds which goes to the church, win win all round! Aim for March/April everyone is ready to spend again after Christmas before Easter too! Also most importantly it brings new people to church!

I need to see these crochet slugs


----------



## huckybuck

I really think we should have a regular cat chatters shop - I guess we could do one in classifieds maybe and just post links in here and in purchases - I would love to buy from out regular crafting members.


----------



## Jesthar

ewelsh said:


> I need to see these crochet slugs


Your wish, and all that...


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious How sweet :Hilarious:Hilarious brilliant @Jesthar 

Snails are very popular as well but really do love the slug


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, Oscar loves his Jesthar mousie...she is currently flavour of the month (along with the carrot we called Japser that he won in J&B's raffle!).

I think that's a good idea @huckybuck.


----------



## Jesthar

So I have a new toy - a sandblaster so I can do glass etching at home!










Still fine tuning it, but had go at a Nativity lantern last night:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's lovely @Jesthar - I went to a Christmas Market yesterday and they had a glass etching stall. Vases, tea light votives, "bowly" things for candles, lanterns...all kinds of things. The world is your etching oyster!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Glass etching = very exciting! I really do like the look of it and the work you have done, very professional


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Jesthar something I thought was really cool - Kilner glass jars, etched. Imagine the storage possibilities - tall Kilner's with Sugar, Pasta etc. etched onto them...and smaller jars for cat treats with names on


----------



## ewelsh

Jesthar said:


> So I have a new toy - a sandblaster so I can do glass etching at home!
> 
> View attachment 423088
> 
> 
> Still fine tuning it, but had go at a Nativity lantern last night:
> 
> View attachment 423089
> 
> 
> View attachment 423092
> 
> 
> View attachment 423091
> 
> 
> View attachment 423090


Wow love this, you are clever


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and @Jesthar something I thought was really cool - Kilner glass jars, etched. Imagine the storage possibilities - tall Kilner's with Sugar, Pasta etc. etched onto them...and smaller jars for cat treats with names on


Treat jars, that's a good idea! I have to put in a fragile delivery order with The Range for a Christmas present as it is, might as well add a few jars to the mix and get the most out of the extortionate postage...

Could use a bit of feedback as to what size jars people would prefer for treat jars? Also, is Kilner preferred, or is own brand OK?

This is the best list I could filter of what is available, please ignore the non-clip tops, can't filter them out!

https://www.therange.co.uk/kitchen-...e&Material=Glass&sort=price_lth&page=1&lpp=96


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, for me, I'd prefer the proper Kilner as the seals are so much better than "own brand". For treats I'd probably say the 1l version would be plenty big enough for treats.


----------



## huckybuck

I like the killers proper but with a screw top. 

Also like glass jars with glass tops and rubber seal.


----------



## Tawny75

I am enjoying dishcloths at the moment, here are a couple I have made recently.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh loving the dish cloths - do you take commissions??????


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Ooh loving the dish cloths - do you take commissions??????


I can do, what would you like


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> I can do, what would you like


Ooh that's fab!!!! 
I would love 2 to match the kitchen (and my gorgeous throw) lilac, green, blue and white - or whatever you think would complement!! You should set up a classified!!!!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Are they knitted???

I did a tiny bit of knitting recently and enjoyed it... it was extremely simple though!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Ooh that's fab!!!!
> I would love 2 to match the kitchen (and my gorgeous throw) lilac, green, blue and white - or whatever you think would complement!! You should set up a classified!!!!!!!


I will happily knock you up a couple. I use proper discloth cotton so I will see what I can find


----------



## Tawny75

Willow_Warren said:


> Are they knitted???
> 
> I did a tiny bit of knitting recently and enjoyed it... it was extremely simple though!


They are knitted, I crochet too. This on is the simplest, you start with four stiches and just increase at the beginning of each row until you get a triangle, then you decrease back down to 4 to finish off.


----------



## Tawny75

@huckybuck Any particular style? Would you like simple or would you like me to get creative?


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> @huckybuck Any particular style? Would you like simple or would you like me to get creative?


Ooh I am a lucky girl - I quite like the spontex white cloths or the microfibre ones so that sort of size would be great!!! Square or rectangle and simple like me lol!!!


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, for me, I'd prefer the proper Kilner as the seals are so much better than "own brand". For treats I'd probably say the 1l version would be plenty big enough for treats.





huckybuck said:


> I like the killers proper but with a screw top.
> 
> Also like glass jars with glass tops and rubber seal.


I'm blaming you two for the arrival of this little lot...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, think how awesome they will look etched, though. I love a Kilner.


----------



## Jesthar

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, think how awesome they will look etched, though. I love a Kilner.


Indeed! Now I just need to think of some awesome things to etch onto them 

Got any suggestion?


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## Ringypie

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 428538


Thats amazing!
Ive totally gone off the boil with crocheting, keep starting projects then not finishing them - always seems to be something else to do!


----------



## ewelsh

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 428538


OMGOODNESS that has to be the cutest thing I have ever seen.

P.M you now! Xxx


----------



## TriTri

Jesthar said:


> So I have a new toy - a sandblaster so I can do glass etching at home!
> 
> View attachment 423088
> 
> 
> Still fine tuning it, but had go at a Nativity lantern last night:
> 
> View attachment 423089
> 
> 
> View attachment 423092
> 
> 
> View attachment 423091
> 
> 
> View attachment 423090


Just seen this. Wow! Lovely. I want one...


----------



## TriTri

Jesthar said:


> Indeed! Now I just need to think of some awesome things to etch onto them
> 
> Got any suggestion?


Yes ideas... the words Sweeties or Fudge etched on them!

I have some attractive Jamie Oliver ones, with the rubber seals (hurt your hands opening and closing them) & ceramic lids but have been intending to make some of Nigella's chocolate pistachio fudge to cut up into cubes and put in them. 'Was thinking to add a bit of rafia with a few small colourful jingly bells around the caps for Xmas. The fudge is easy to make, delicious, but the ingredients are a bit pricey. Another time eh?

All I've managed to make recently is a wreath for my dear dad's grave Xmas Day. My niece wanted a lesson in making holly wreaths just before Christmas. It's not as colourful as usual and I'm getting out of practice...think I should have added a bow now but never mind. It did smell nice!


----------



## Jesthar

TriTri said:


> Just seen this. Wow! Lovely. I want one...


Aww, thank you 

As it happens, I do have a couple left in stock, but they are £20 due to the work involved making them...


----------



## TriTri

Jesthar said:


> Aww, thank you
> 
> As it happens, I do have a couple left in stock, but they are £20 due to the work involved making them...


That is a very good price and I would definitely be interested next Christmas. I did mean I want a sand blaster machine! It never occurred to me that you would be willing to sell your lovely lanterns. If you still have a lantern left early December, let me know please.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have no idea how to rotate a picture, I'm so computer dumb!
My latest creations, for @ewelsh beautiful doggies, I've heard they are much loved.

Some time ago @huckybuck discovered something called Xoom. It's money transfers, I can pick it up at any Polish Post office, no bank account needed, so it's very safe and nobody will put me in jail or something. Yeah, the rules about selling something you've made in Poland are still a big pile of crap...
And to be honest, my life for the last year was up the $hit creek and it's getting worse. If dumpster diving for food was an Olympic event, I would totally get a gold medal for that.
So if anyone want some toys, just ask Clare or Emma how this Xoom works. All I know on my side that I get a transaction number and can go to a Post Office and pick it up.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 432371
> View attachment 432372
> 
> I have no idea how to rotate a picture, I'm so computer dumb!
> My latest creations, for @ewelsh beautiful doggies, I've heard they are much loved.
> 
> Some time ago @huckybuck discovered something called Xoom. It's money transfers, I can pick it up at any Polish Post office, no bank account needed, so it's very safe and nobody will put me in jail or something. Yeah, the rules about selling something you've made in Poland are still a big pile of crap...
> And to be honest, my life for the last year was up the $hit creek and it's getting worse. If dumpster diving for food was an Olympic event, I would totally get a gold medal for that.
> So if anyone want some toys, just ask Clare or Emma how this Xoom works. All I know on my side that I get a transaction number and can go to a Post Office and pick it up.


They are lovely! How much are your toys? Can you personalise them to resemble a certain cat?


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> They are lovely! How much are your toys? Can you personalise them to resemble a certain cat?


That black and white was supposed to look like our beloved gorgeous Bunty.
Most of my toys donated to rescue fundraisers are sold for 80-100 PLN, I'm hopeless with maths, there is something wrong with my brain, I can't do even the simplest math, so you have to help me with this and count for yourself.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> That black and white was supposed to look like our beloved gorgeous Bunty.
> Most of my toys donated to rescue fundraisers are sold for 80-100 PLN, I'm hopeless with maths, there is something wrong with my brain, I can't do even the simplest math, so you have to help me with this and count for yourself.


That's between £15 and £20, or for me between 18€ and 23€.

I thought the cat looked like Bunty- that's why I asked...


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> That's between £15 and £20, or for me between 18€ and 23€.
> 
> I thought the cat looked like Bunty- that's why I asked...


I'm so glad I did a good job, Bunty is one of a kind!!! She is just too gorgeous, if she was a human, she would be a supermodel!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bunty is a beauty and a firm favourite of mine!

Do you think you could do two Annies for me? 100 PLN per toy is totally okay and easy to post via Xoom.


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> Bunty is a beauty and a firm favourite of mine!
> 
> Do you think you could do two Annies for me? 100 PLN per toy is totally okay and easy to post via Xoom.
> 
> View attachment 432384


Smelly Annies? I mean stuffed with valerian, that's the smell, cats smell like flowers! whenever I'm grabbing Delle, I'm trying to sing 'Nóżki, nóżki jak kwiatuszki', it means footsies like flowers...


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> Bunty is a beauty and a firm favourite of mine!
> 
> Do you think you could do two Annies for me? 100 PLN per toy is totally okay and easy to post via Xoom.
> 
> View attachment 432384


Is your babygirl named after a famous pirate girl???


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Smelly Annies? I mean stuffed with valerian, that's the smell, cats smell like flowers! whenever I'm grabbing Delle, I'm trying to sing 'Nóżki, nóżki jak kwiatuszki', it means footsies like flowers...


Yes, please, valerian stinky Annies!



slartibartfast said:


> Is your babygirl named after a famous pirate girl???


Yes, she is, and so was her sister Bonny.


----------



## Charity

The Bunty one you did for @ewelsh was kindly gifted to Purdey and its now called Bunty2.  Purdey loves it and quivered with excitement when I first gave it to her. I couldn't get any really good photos because she was too quick and they were all blurry. This is her quivering and saying 'let me have it'.

I won't show Bunty your comments (thank you so much, she is a beauty), or she will get too big headed.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> The Bunty one you did for @ewelsh was kindly gifted to Purdey and its now called Bunty2.  Purdey loves it and quivered with excitement when I first gave it to her. I couldn't get any really good photos because she was too quick and they were all blurry. This is her quivering and saying 'let me have it'.
> 
> I won't show Bunty your comments (thank you so much, she is a beauty), or she will get too big headed.
> 
> View attachment 432393


I can just imagine Purdey saying "oh wow, a Bunty I can throw around and play with without getting a scratched nose"  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I can just imagine Purdey saying "oh wow, a Bunty I can throw around and play with without getting a scratched nose"  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You've got it exactly


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> You've got it exactly


You'll have to get her a Toppy one too so that she has the compete set


----------



## ewelsh

I can confirm @slartibartfast toys are a huge hit here, they can handle the jaws of a terrier very well. The attention to detail is incredible.

My Spaniel had the Pig which I woke up to early hours staring at me










Duracell loves the Westie of course










They haven't been round the washing machine yet!

Many thanks again, we all love them! X


----------



## slartibartfast

Charity said:


> The Bunty one you did for @ewelsh was kindly gifted to Purdey and its now called Bunty2.  Purdey loves it and quivered with excitement when I first gave it to her. I couldn't get any really good photos because she was too quick and they were all blurry. This is her quivering and saying 'let me have it'.
> 
> I won't show Bunty your comments (thank you so much, she is a beauty), or she will get too big headed.
> 
> View attachment 432393


Bunty is the purrfect beauty, the furry goddess!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Very much still work in progress, but finished off the first 6 blocks for my cat quilt. Lots more to see










Hannah


----------



## pinklizzy

Wow @Willow_Warren that is beautiful!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Very much still work in progress, but finished off the first 6 blocks for my cat quilt. Lots more to see
> 
> View attachment 435795
> 
> 
> Hannah


They are perfectly lovely!


----------



## TriTri

Lovely @Willow_Warren


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> Very much still work in progress, but finished off the first 6 blocks for my cat quilt. Lots more to see
> 
> View attachment 435795
> 
> 
> Hannah


fantastic  sized up they'd make great cushions covers !


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Very much still work in progress, but finished off the first 6 blocks for my cat quilt. Lots more to see
> 
> View attachment 435795
> 
> 
> Hannah


LOVE this Hannah,
Will watch this with interest


----------



## pinklizzy

It's not cat related but I've crocheted a rainbow to put in the window at home.


----------



## slartibartfast

Shiver me timbers, it's the smelly parrot!


----------



## ewelsh

@slartibartfast i love your parrot :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

@slartibartfast Lovely pirate! I am a pirate fan myself- nobody would have guessed, eh?


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> @slartibartfast Lovely pirate! I am a pirate fan myself- nobody would have guessed, eh?


Ahoy, matey!


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> Shiver me timbers, it's the smelly parrot!
> View attachment 435902


Whose the parrot for?


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> Whose the parrot for?


For my sweet Buffy, homeless girl, she's in hospital, with cat flu and plasmacytic gingivitis.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> For my sweet Buffy, homeless girl, she's in hospital, with cat flu and plasmacytic gingivitis.
> View attachment 436035
> View attachment 436036


Get well soon lovely Buffy ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Made a cushion today for a pal who is just finishing her dissertation and is married to a cat breeder. I thought studious looking cats would do the trick  I chose the blue back to go with the spectacles. It's not puuuurfect but it's made with love.

(I've also ended up with one as the first one went a bit weird, not sure how!)


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin lovely cushion.. I'm sure it will be loved. Great fabric too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Willow_Warren - I'm not very good but I try hard (story of my life!)


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Willow_Warren - I'm not very good but I try hard (story of my life!)


It is bloody amazing!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Love that cushion @Mrs Funkin both look perfect to me!


----------



## ewelsh

Been thinking about @JaimeandBree and her wedding  sending huge hugs to you my lovely xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was thinking of her the other day. Hope you're okay @JaimeandBree xx

There are so many folk missing now from when I first joined, I know it is a natural attrition process but it saddens me.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was thinking of her the other day. Hope you're okay @JaimeandBree xx
> 
> There are so many folk missing now from when I first joined, I know it is a natural attrition process but it saddens me.


Take heart @Mrs Funkin I think some members will come back. I disappeared myself for a few months years ago, then ventured back  your all stuck with me for a while :Smug


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I made myself a bag to put my uniform in - so it all goes in the wash together  Sewing skill is limited here - but I hope it will do the job!


----------



## ewelsh

Awww love that too @Mrs Funkin you are clever! Will Oscar Woo get a bow tie out of that fabric too?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That would be super cute @ewelsh


----------



## TriTri

Lovely cushion & bag @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Willow_Warren

I have completed the next 6 squares for my cat quilt...










This with the other 6 are all the patterns in the quilt, I will repeat some in different colours...

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> I have completed the next 6 squares for my cat quilt...
> 
> View attachment 436630
> 
> 
> This with the other 6 are all the patterns in the quilt, I will repeat some in different colours...
> 
> Hannah


It will look awesome!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I have completed the next 6 squares for my cat quilt...
> 
> View attachment 436630
> 
> 
> This with the other 6 are all the patterns in the quilt, I will repeat some in different colours...
> 
> Hannah


It's going to be a fabulous quilt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am VERY excited! My pal said she would like some bunting, so I've decided to make some for her birthday - I made 22 flags today  I've never made them before (I am such a sewing beginner!) but I'm so pleased. I'm posting here as I can't post anywhere else, as if I put them on FB she would see


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am VERY excited! My pal said she would like some bunting, so I've decided to make some for her birthday - I made 22 flags today  I've never made them before (I am such a sewing beginner!) but I'm so pleased. I'm posting here as I can't post anywhere else, as if I put them on FB she would see
> 
> View attachment 437161


looks amazing, love the colours!


----------



## GingerNinja

Brilliant Mrs F


----------



## ewelsh

LOVE the colours @Mrs Funkin your getting very artistic lately 

@Willow_Warren how is your quilt coming on?


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ewelsh I've not done any more on the cat quilt, but I have practiced some patchwork (old fabric, it's 16x16 inches so will turn it into a cushion for outside).










I've also sown the next square for my funny faces quilt (one is released each month)








16 so far (incl done freebies)









Today I'm working on a new harness for Andre (he kind of grew out of the old one, neck too small)

The next project is my niece's birthday present (I'll need to order a zip to finish that as it's one thing I don't have)

ha..ha... waaay too much detail!
Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

Awww that’s great, don’t know why but the seal is my favourite 

You are a busy bee and very talented


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Awww that's great, don't know why but the seal is my favourite
> 
> You are a busy bee and very talented


It's the black cat that's my favourite - no prizes for guessing why


----------



## Summercat

I bet you could take orders for quilts etc @Willow_Warren they look great


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh I am pleased with my efforts recently


----------



## JaimeandBree

ewelsh said:


> Been thinking about @JaimeandBree and her wedding  sending huge hugs to you my lovely xxx





Mrs Funkin said:


> I was thinking of her the other day. Hope you're okay @JaimeandBree xx
> 
> There are so many folk missing now from when I first joined, I know it is a natural attrition process but it saddens me.


Awww thank you ladies. It's been a rollercoaster of emotions to say the least but perspective is important. Our wedding was due to be this Saturday, 25th April. We are planning to still say our vows to each other privately and have a little "wedding" at home with J&B. It's the day we chose and we want to still make it special in some way, better than sitting around moping about what should have been! J&B have rather fetching tartan bow ties for the occasion, I shall make sure to post a picture 

I haven't completely disappeared just need to get my backside back in gear and I hear all the forum gossip from a few folk so I'm not totally out of touch. It's just hard when you get out of the habit of posting to get back into it, you know?!

Lockdown does have its advantages as it's given me time to do a bit of crocheting. I'll try to remember to post pics of that too! Also trying to teach myself knitting god help me!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello my lovely, so good to hear you and yours are all well and safe.

I am so sorry about your day, especially as you have been planning it for sooooo long, however doing your vows at home will be unique and so special, ( one for the great grandchildren to hear about  ) good for you both.

We May not be with you in person but trust me we will all be with you in thoughts and sending all our love to you both.

P.S can't wait to see photos of Jaime and Bree's tartan bow ties!


----------



## JaimeandBree

ewelsh said:


> Hello my lovely, so good to hear you and yours are all well and safe.
> 
> I am so sorry about your day, especially as you have been planning it for sooooo long, however doing your vows at home will be unique and so special, ( one for the great grandchildren to hear about  ) good for you both.
> 
> We May not be with you in person but trust me we will all be with you in thoughts and sending all our love to you both.
> 
> P.S can't wait to see photos of Jaime and Bree's tartan bow ties!
> 
> View attachment 437303


Thank you!

I can cope with the disappointment, less fun is the venue's refusal to postpone or refund despite having been paid a considerable sum in advance  currently fighting with them about that which isn't much fun. We hope to do a smaller scale wedding (much) later in the year as obviously we still need to get legally married!

I'm determined to make Saturday as special as possible and it will definitely be one to tell the kids!!!


----------



## ewelsh

@JaimeandBree fight the venue's refusal to postpone or refund, my vet had the same issue and after 2 weeks of fighting she has won! She has been able to re book at no extra cost!

I will ask her how she won for you! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, can't wait for the photos of J&B in their bow ties  

I think you are absolutely right to have a nice day on Saturday. Instead of having two birthdays like Queenie, you can have two wedding anniversaries.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am VERY excited! My pal said she would like some bunting, so I've decided to make some for her birthday - I made 22 flags today  I've never made them before (I am such a sewing beginner!) but I'm so pleased. I'm posting here as I can't post anywhere else, as if I put them on FB she would see
> 
> View attachment 437161


Can't wait to see these finished. My niece & I often make bunting and I found that if you make bias binding for the top, iron in the outer edges to the middle, so they touch, then pin the flags within the binding, to hide the raw fabric tops, then just one line of sewing is needed to make the binding, whilst keeping the flags inside. Machine stitch a few mm from the edge to hold everything in place. ' Saves a lot of work. If you know of an easier way, please do tell.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww, can't wait for the photos of J&B in their bow ties
> 
> I think you are absolutely right to have a nice day on Saturday. Instead of having two birthdays like Queenie, you can have two wedding anniversaries.


That's exactly what I said!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was inspired to try to do something for our windows. I wanted a garland of rainbows but can't crochet, so I made them in felt  photos aren't great but you get the gist. One set in utility and one in kitchen


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Summercat

@JaimeandBree 
I would definitely fight it ~ you are in the right. Due to current legal requirements, they cannot fulfill their obligation to you & you cannot attend. 
It should be postponed or refunded.

Have a lovely day on Saturday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52400441

@JaimeandBree more folk in the same boat as you guys


----------



## slartibartfast

Purr-El from planet Kryptcat, The Cat of Steel. He came to Earth for a fundraiser, to save her:








Bella has FIP, she is a warrior and she is fighting like Hell, with very expensive medicine.
I've lost my sweet babies, Darla and Riddick, to this bloody disease, there wasn't any cure then. Now there is and Bella has a chance to live, I hope she will flip up the middle claw into FIP face.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm making more toys for Bella's fundraiser. I hate FIP with all my heart!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitties for Bella!


----------



## slartibartfast

Teddy bus driver, he went to London, maybe one day you'll see him behind the wheel.























Bad wolf and kitty for Bella's fundraiser


----------



## slartibartfast

Better pictures of the little bad wolf


----------



## slartibartfast

And a better view of the kitty.


----------



## Charity

That's the sweetest wolf I've ever seen.


----------



## slartibartfast

Charity said:


> That's the sweetest wolf I've ever seen.


Thanks!!!
Wolvie is a FIP fighter, born to help little Bella.He is going to a new home soon and Bella will have some of her medicine.


----------



## ewelsh

I just love your toys, mine are still going strong, not one slipped stitch even though they have been shaken a million times in my terriers mouth, no holes SO robust.


----------



## Summercat

Great looking toys @slartibartfast 
What do you fill them with?


----------



## Willow_Warren

@slartibartfast your toys are amazing... such good designs and so neat and well executed.

H x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just a sneak peek for now (let the sewing commence)










H x


----------



## slartibartfast

Summercat said:


> Great looking toys @slartibartfast
> What do you fill them with?


With polyester fiber, it looks like this:


----------



## Summercat

I am interested in one of your toys for my two @slartibartfast, I have heard good things about them


----------



## ChaosCat

Can totally recommend them!
The Stinky Annies are perfect and @slartibartfast made another Stinky for a tripod kitty and this little boy so adores his twin that he is rarely seen without it now.


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> Can totally recommend them!
> The Stinky Annies are perfect and @slartibartfast made another Stinky for a tripod kitty and this little boy so adores his twin that he is rarely seen without it now.


Mr Smellington for the gorgeous boy Pipkin Meowington:


----------



## Summercat

Great name, Pipkin Meowington


----------



## slartibartfast

Little dragon without the arms. I've had no chance to sew them on him, Delle grabbed him and claimed him, she won't give him back even for a moment. It's a very smelly dragon, valerian overdose!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Started these a while ago but ran out of a few threads so had to wait for delivery to finish... but the next 12 blocks are done! I now need to work out how many more blocks I need to get to my desired size (can't remember where I sketched out my original plan).









(only managed to get one shot before a gust of wind got them and was chasing them around the garden)


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Started these a while ago but ran out of a few threads so had to wait for delivery to finish... but the next 12 blocks are done! I now need to work out how many more blocks I need to get to my desired size (can't remember where I sketched out my original plan).
> 
> View attachment 443474
> 
> (only managed to get one shot before a gust of wind got them and was chasing them around the garden)


They are totally lovely!


----------



## Summercat

So cute! @Willow_Warren


----------



## ewelsh

Love them @Willow_Warren


----------



## slartibartfast

More kitties for Bella


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fatal error today...I popped into a fabric shop on the way home (I'd only seen it for the first time a couple of weeks ago, apparently it's been there for years) to get some more elastic...and ended up buying four cat fabrics.

Oops.

Ahem.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fatal error today...I popped into a fabric shop on the way home (I'd only seen it for the first time a couple of weeks ago, apparently it's been there for years) to get some more elastic...and ended up buying four cat fabrics.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Ahem.


I'm looking forward to seeing your next projects @Mrs Funkin


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fatal error today...I popped into a fabric shop on the way home (I'd only seen it for the first time a couple of weeks ago, apparently it's been there for years) to get some more elastic...and ended up buying four cat fabrics.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Ahem.


How about a peek at those fabrics Mrs F?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fatal error today...I popped into a fabric shop on the way home (I'd only seen it for the first time a couple of weeks ago, apparently it's been there for years) to get some more elastic...and ended up buying four cat fabrics.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Ahem.


oh.... I meant to share this link with you

https://www.bramblepatchonline.com/small-things-pets---cats-on-turquoise-sm28-3


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, funny you mention that @Willow_Warren I may have accidentally bought it in all three colours 










I do think that Lewis & Irene are my favourite fabric company. I'm going to make some cushion covers for the outdoor sofas with them, the turquoise will match my colour scheme out there  Possibly with a grey backing.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Love love love.... I do wish I had a fabric store close to me (I did but it closed )

Although perhaps it’s safer I don’t 

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There is going to be a Big Problem now I know this place is on the way home. I drive past it every day I’m at work, I don’t know how I never saw it. There’s also the place I did my sewing course at, which is about six miles away...and another place ten miles away where my machine was serviced. If I ever learn how to make a skirt, I’ve had it....I’ll be a totally lost cause!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> There is going to be a Big Problem now I know this place is on the way home. I drive past it every day I'm at work, I don't know how I never saw it. There's also the place I did my sewing course at, which is about six miles away...and another place ten miles away where my machine was serviced. If I ever learn how to make a skirt, I've had it....I'll be a totally lost cause!


I think, don't quote me, skirts out of Jersey are easier to make, but take quite a bit of material. There are some amazing jerseys out there too!


----------



## slartibartfast

Big dragon, donated for a fundraiser for another FIP fighter. I'm making another for Delle Seyah for her birthday.


----------



## Psygon

I've been doing lots of random craft projects over recent months...

Some doodling and print making. The first two I'm hoping to turn into lino prints eventually. The third one with the badger was my first attempt at lino cutting and printing. It's a lot harder to get it looking how I imagine it 

















Then some needle felting. Done this before but only once or twice. Stabbing the felt is so therapeutic!









Some leatherwork. I had some old cushions I was going to use to cover a chair but it was too small so after thinking about what I could use the leather for I bought a hand sewing kit and then made a bag and an iPad case. I have barely ever sewn anything before so this was sort of fun! I had no idea what a pattern should be like so I just guessed and things came out ok! I only made the iPad case because it was meant to be a bag and it went wrong.

















And finally been perfecting some of my digital tonk art


----------



## Charity

You very clever people


----------



## Whompingwillow

slartibartfast said:


> Mr Smellington for the gorgeous boy Pipkin Meowington:
> 
> View attachment 441733


Ohh I recognize this three legged kitty  
Very clever and lovely creations!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I'm not very good at crafty things but I have been doing a lot of one line drawings recently, all done in one line and I try to do it in a way you can follow the line from beginning to end

here's one of saffi


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm not very good at crafty things but I have been doing a lot of one line drawings recently, all done in one line and I try to do it in a way you can follow the line from beginning to end
> 
> here's one of saffi
> View attachment 448547


I love your drawings


----------



## Whompingwillow

This took up too much space lol  edited


----------



## Whompingwillow

Psygon said:


> I love your drawings


Thank you  love your drawings and crafty projects too, very impressive!


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> I'm not very good at crafty things but I have been doing a lot of one line drawings recently, all done in one line and I try to do it in a way you can follow the line from beginning to end
> 
> here's one of saffi
> View attachment 448547


I'm one of your biggest fans anyway- totally love your drawings.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow @Psygon loving your vinyl but that bag! What  how on earth did you do that. You could open your own craft shop as a one man band, there is no end to your talents! I'd love to have a go at felt work myself. I hope we get to see yours finished.

@Whompingwillow love your Saffi drawing xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Wow @Psygon loving your vinyl but that bag! What  how on earth did you do that. You could open your own craft shop as a one man band, there is no end to your talents! I'd love to have a go at felt work myself. I hope we get to see yours finished.
> 
> @Whompingwillow love your Saffi drawing xxx


I tried felting with a beginners kit to do a cat, not only was I rubbish at it, mojo kept running of with the wool and pulled any of my poor efforts apart loll I was quite grateful he gave me no choice but to give up!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am very naughty and bought myself a nest of felted mice today. They were in the shop window and made me squeak. I had to bring them home. They are in a place that a certain furry someone with a penchant for extra long tails on mice cannot see them
> 
> View attachment 398247


This is so so cute


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not cat related (although Lola has given it a little trial). I still need to back and bind it but that will be another weekend once I've been shopping for the fabric etc



















H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s an awesome quilt H, are you keeping it?


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Not cat related (although Lola has given it a little trial). I still need to back and bind it but that will be another weekend once I've been shopping for the fabric etc
> 
> View attachment 449285
> 
> 
> View attachment 449284
> 
> 
> H x


Very nice, very clever. Lola is loving it and looking as beautiful as ever.


----------



## SbanR

It's fab-bu-lous! So cheerful and guaranteed to bring a smile to anyone


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks for your kind words 

I will keep this for myself, I learnt a few things about the materials that are best to use as I went along so this has various materials. I would love to make for others but never feel I’m good enough... I make the odd gift for family.


----------



## raysmyheart

Willow_Warren said:


> Not cat related (although Lola has given it a little trial). I still need to back and bind it but that will be another weekend once I've been shopping for the fabric etc
> 
> View attachment 449285
> 
> 
> View attachment 449284
> 
> 
> H x


Oh, this is sooooo beautiful @Willow_Warren ! I love it! . . . and the beautiful Kitty, too!♥


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm making Christmas tree ornaments for a fundraiser for homeless kitties, it looks better, it's just a crappy picture courtesy of my infamous crapmera. and it's completely cat-friendly in case of tree accident involving innocent cats and naughty trees.


----------



## Psygon

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 452395
> 
> I'm making Christmas tree ornaments for a fundraiser for homeless kitties, it looks better, it's just a crappy picture courtesy of my infamous crapmera. and it's completely cat-friendly in case of tree accident involving innocent cats and naughty trees.


Oh wow that is awesome !


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 452395
> 
> I'm making Christmas tree ornaments for a fundraiser for homeless kitties, it looks better, it's just a crappy picture courtesy of my infamous crapmera. and it's completely cat-friendly in case of tree accident involving innocent cats and naughty trees.


You're so clever making all these unique toys and ornaments.


----------



## raysmyheart

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 452395
> 
> I'm making Christmas tree ornaments for a fundraiser for homeless kitties, it looks better, it's just a crappy picture courtesy of my infamous crapmera. and it's completely cat-friendly in case of tree accident involving innocent cats and naughty trees.


♥Wow, that is really super! Your work is so neat! What a great fundraiser, too @slartibartfast ! :Cat♥


----------



## slartibartfast

If anyone has a case of innocent cat versus naughty tree and wants some tree kitties or some toys, feel free to pm me. Things are beyond bad and I'm rather desperate for money. The Overlords are desperate for fresh litter and flea treatments and I'm barely affording food for them and the other kitties. Up the creek with no paddle, it's the story of my life.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm also making such flowers/stars and I'm using starch. Delle Seyah dipped her tail in it!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Just came across this thread :Cat

I'm not a very crafty person, but I really wanted an autumnal wreath for our front door, so I decided to make one myself after not being able to find one online.

I'm quite pleased with how it turned out!

Nova just wanted to eat it :Banghead


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Bethanjane22 wow clever you! That's soooo good!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast do you have an easier way of accepting money now for your items? Let me know please.


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just came across this thread :Cat
> 
> I'm not a very crafty person, but I really wanted an autumnal wreath for our front door, so I decided to make one myself after not being able to find one online.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> Nova just wanted to eat it :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 452522
> View attachment 452523


That's really good, love those colours


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> @slartibartfast do you have an easier way of accepting money now for your items? Let me know please.


I have Paypal account now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is it linked to the email address I use to send the ZP emails to you, Slarti? I’m glad you can have PP now, that’s good news - and hopefully you can easily access the money you make from selling your toys etc.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it linked to the email address I use to send the ZP emails to you, Slarti? I'm glad you can have PP now, that's good news - and hopefully you can easily access the money you make from selling your toys etc.


Yes, the same address.


----------



## slartibartfast

She did it again!!!
Delle Seyah had another close encounter of the stiff kind, I had to wash a lot of starch from the little lady paws and ears.
Naughty!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The newest member of the Little Stinkers Gang















It's a very smelly raccoon.


----------



## slartibartfast

And this is the little dragon, the first one with hands, the other was stolen by Her Naughtigness before I had the chance to sew them and is guarded as a national treasure.


----------



## slartibartfast

The raccoon has more friends, there is cat, frog, rabbit and owl. And a pig soon, working on it right now.








It's a very old and rather crappy picture. The cat has new better face now and nicer eyes.

I'm thinking about adding a wolf to the pig. And about fox, but I ran out of orange yarn.

I need to make a few, take some decent pictures and finally post them in classifieds. Until then if you want some of them or any other toy, feel free to pm me.

Oh, and there will be also a stinking kangaroo, The Stinkaroo, about the size of the dragon and pirate parrot (in fact I'm combining few parts from their patterns to make a base for him).
The smell of valerian is in the air...


----------



## slartibartfast

Pig and wolf are ready, will upload picture soon. I think the Little Stinkers will also have a cow and a dog.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> The raccoon has more friends, there is cat, frog, rabbit and owl. And a pig soon, working on it right now.
> View attachment 453860
> 
> It's a very old and rather crappy picture. The cat has new better face now and nicer eyes.
> 
> I'm thinking about adding a wolf to the pig. And about fox, but I ran out of orange yarn.
> 
> I need to make a few, take some decent pictures and finally post them in classifieds. Until then if you want some of them or any other toy, feel free to pm me.
> 
> Oh, and there will be also a stinking kangaroo, The Stinkaroo, about the size of the dragon and pirate parrot (in fact I'm combining few parts from their patterns to make a base for him).
> The smell of valerian is in the air...


I'm going to keep checking the classifieds. Nothing on there yet... Please could you add your black or black & white cats to the classifieds too? (The full size cats like Annie has).


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> I'm going to keep checking the classifieds. Nothing on there yet... Please could you add your black or black & white cats to the classifieds too? (The full size cats like Annie has).


If you have something in mind, just pm me, I will gladly take any commission!


----------



## slartibartfast

The Stinkaroo!!!

Julian was 'helping' with making and I made ears slightly different that I thought would be good. Just a little mistake with decrease round and it actually worked better! Clever kitty, I've promised him that if someone will want that stinker, all the money will go for his treats.


----------



## slartibartfast

'Little pig, little pig, let me in!' (doing my best Negan impersonation)
'Did you brought the booze, Wolfie?'








Newest members of the Little Stinkers.

And the bear:









The other Stinkers:












































And a little fox, I ran out of orange yarn, so he's made of mercerized cotton, smaller and a little different from the rest of the gang But I just had to make the fox!


----------



## slartibartfast

Coming soon: The Wicked Mouse!


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Coming soon: The Wicked Mouse!


That sounds promising!


----------



## slartibartfast

ChaosCat said:


> That sounds promising!


Green mousie wearing a witch hat and a cape!


----------



## slartibartfast

We are in the Classifieds!!!
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/little-stinkers-and-other-smelly-toys.533168/

That is my first time there, just uploaded!


----------



## slartibartfast

Finally finished that little dragon for Classifieds, will upload pictures soon. It's not the same without Delle Seyah, she was always 'helping', my beautiful babygirl.


----------



## slartibartfast

Finished SSSnake a.k.a. Seriously Stinking Snake, the little cow and a Little Stinker Chicken, now I'm finally making that Wicked Mouse. Pictures will come soon, it's just that to upload something I had to put my phone apart, take out the memory card and insert into computer, I'm a little medieval with my devices. So I'm waiting to have Wicked ready and maybe some better picture of the chicken, my phone is deep into Dark Ages and has a crapmera, I can't take decent picture without natural light, hope the sun will show tomorrow, now is so gloomy outside.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I just wanted to share something I've been working on recently.

My lovely Nan passed away in May and since then my dad has been renovating her house ready to sell. It's been incredibly hard for him. I know he's going to find it difficult to see the house being lived in by someone else, especially as my Nan & Grampa lived there for over 55 years.

So I decided to create him a custom print of the house. I've been getting into drawing on my iPad so created it all on there. I'm giving it to him on Christmas Day and cannot wait for him to see it. I really hope he likes it.


----------



## pinklizzy

@Bethanjane22 what a lovely present, so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Charity

Bethanjane22 said:


> I just wanted to share something I've been working on recently.
> 
> My lovely Nan passed away in May and since then my dad has been renovating her house ready to sell. It's been incredibly hard for him. I know he's going to find it difficult to see the house being lived in by someone else, especially as my Nan & Grampa lived there for over 55 years.
> 
> So I decided to create him a custom print of the house. I've been getting into drawing on my iPad so created it all on there. I'm giving it to him on Christmas Day and cannot wait for him to see it. I really hope he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 457360


I think that is fabulous and I'm sure your Dad will be exceedingly touched by you doing it for him. I'm sure he has lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## ewelsh

@Bethanjane22 I can imagine there are millions of memories in that house for you and your Dad, most of them being how house proud your Nan and Grampa were, please tell me your Nan wouldn't let anyone walk on her front door step and that her windows were sparkling  :Hilarious old ways of Welsh hey!

I think your picture is beautiful, a keep sake forever! Xxx I am sorry for your loss, grand parents are super precious x


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I just wanted to share something I've been working on recently.
> 
> My lovely Nan passed away in May and since then my dad has been renovating her house ready to sell. It's been incredibly hard for him. I know he's going to find it difficult to see the house being lived in by someone else, especially as my Nan & Grampa lived there for over 55 years.
> 
> So I decided to create him a custom print of the house. I've been getting into drawing on my iPad so created it all on there. I'm giving it to him on Christmas Day and cannot wait for him to see it. I really hope he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 457360


That's a beautiful print.
I'm sure your dad will be touched by your love that inspired this, and the hours of dedicated work involved.
I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsfarq

I crocheted my kittens an igloo today using recycled T-shirt yarn. It didn’t turn out exactly as I planned but I don’t think it’s bad given I made up the pattern as I went. Also the kittens love it, which is the main thing :Happy


----------



## Charity

That's lovely and it looks as if its much appreciated :Cat


----------



## SbanR

mrsfarq said:


> I crocheted my kittens an igloo today using recycled T-shirt yarn. It didn't turn out exactly as I planned but I don't think it's bad given I made up the pattern as I went. Also the kittens love it, which is the main thing :Happy


Wow, you are clever!


----------



## mrsfarq

@Charity @SbanR thank you  the kittens do love it, although one gets in it and then the other jumps on top!!

I've wanted to try a project with T-shirt yarn for a while, it was quite easy actually but I think my right shoulder will be out of action tomorrow


----------



## Summercat

Very nice! @mrsfarq ❄


----------



## slartibartfast

mrsfarq said:


> I crocheted my kittens an igloo today using recycled T-shirt yarn. It didn't turn out exactly as I planned but I don't think it's bad given I made up the pattern as I went. Also the kittens love it, which is the main thing :Happy


Awesome!


----------



## raysmyheart

mrsfarq said:


> I crocheted my kittens an igloo today using recycled T-shirt yarn. It didn't turn out exactly as I planned but I don't think it's bad given I made up the pattern as I went. Also the kittens love it, which is the main thing :Happy


The igloo is amazing and beautiful and it looks super cozy @mrsfarq !:Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a stash of yellow cotton/acrylic blend yarn, it was lying in the closet for a few years, I had no idea what to do with it. It's very thin yarn, 600 meters per 100 grams. 
Since there is no such things as too many kitty blankets, The Overlords will have a new crocodile stitch blankie. It will take at least a month to finish, I think, maybe more. It's a thin yarn, I'm working with 3mm hook and crocodile stitch takes some time to grow, since you're making crocodile scales around prep rows.

I will upload soon pictures of the new toys, I hope tomorrow. There is a very cute big and fat stinking rat, a little goat, a little pig, cow, Little Stinker Chicken, raccoon, fox, Wicked Mouse, little teddy bear, tiny bat, snake and dragon. I think rattie is the cutest.


----------



## AstroKitties

Hi

Not got our kittens yet but already thinking about what I could make them. Will have to go back and read all this thread.

So far I have attempted a basket for their small toys and a couple of fish toys. Used cotton yarn so will wait to see how they stand up to being played with before may make other stuff.

Now got me thinking about an igloo or bed for them as have lots of chunky acrylic yarn could use.


----------



## slartibartfast

Finally I've upload those pictures!!!

Tiny bat:









And the Dragon:


----------



## slartibartfast

SSSnake a.k.a Seriously Stinking Snake:


----------



## slartibartfast

Cow, pig, chicken, teddy bear, Wicked Mouse


----------



## slartibartfast

My favourite, the cutest big and fat rat!


----------



## slartibartfast

Fox and raccoon


----------



## Summercat

You are very clever @slartibartfast they all look great. 
I can attest they are very strong smelling and well liked by cats. 
We will probably order another one but hard to choose which.


----------



## slartibartfast

I will add them all soon to my thread on Classifieds!


----------



## slartibartfast

Finally added those latest toys to Classifieds, now I'm making a bat. With little fangs, of course!


----------



## slartibartfast

The vampire bat, he has fangs.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

New mousies!!! The Overlord are crazy about them!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter having ultrazoomies!


----------



## slartibartfast

Better picture of the bat


----------



## slartibartfast

He has fangs!


----------



## slartibartfast

Still working on that crocodile stitch blanket and making a kitchen cloth on the side, for The Overlords' bowls.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not perfect... (bus disappointed they is looks like I stretched it doing the binding for one thing...). But it is finished and finished is better than perfect!!


















It's backed in beautifully soft fluffy cuddle fleece but it was an absolute ***** to sew...

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Not perfect... (bus disappointed they is looks like I stretched it doing the binding for one thing...). But it is finished and finished is better than perfect!!
> View attachment 463040
> 
> 
> View attachment 463039
> 
> 
> It's backed in beautifully soft fluffy cuddle fleece but it was an absolute ***** to sew...
> 
> Hannah


It's beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's awesome Hannah


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Not perfect... (bus disappointed they is looks like I stretched it doing the binding for one thing...). But it is finished and finished is better than perfect!!
> View attachment 463040
> 
> 
> View attachment 463039
> 
> 
> It's backed in beautifully soft fluffy cuddle fleece but it was an absolute ***** to sew...
> 
> Hannah


Love it:Kiss Lifts my spirit, brought a smile to my face.


----------



## pinklizzy

Willow_Warren said:


> Not perfect... (bus disappointed they is looks like I stretched it doing the binding for one thing...). But it is finished and finished is better than perfect!!
> View attachment 463040
> 
> 
> View attachment 463039
> 
> 
> It's backed in beautifully soft fluffy cuddle fleece but it was an absolute ***** to sew...
> 
> Hannah


Oh my goodness, I love that so much!!!


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Not perfect... (bus disappointed they is looks like I stretched it doing the binding for one thing...). But it is finished and finished is better than perfect!!
> View attachment 463040
> 
> 
> View attachment 463039
> 
> 
> It's backed in beautifully soft fluffy cuddle fleece but it was an absolute ***** to sew...
> 
> Hannah


It looks great Hannah, well done. I bet you have a nice stash of fabrics . Have you something else in mind for your next project?


----------



## Willow_Warren

TriTri said:


> It looks great Hannah, well done. I bet you have a nice stash of fabrics . Have you something else in mind for your next project?


next project... oops...

well I have:
1 - a kit that I got for my birthday 
2 - another quilt they just needs the threads sewing on (just very simple patchwork not animals like this)
3 - 24 cat squares (like the above), decided 12 more will finish it (not bought the backing)
4 - I have plans for 4 cushions to match project 2 (have fabric for this)
5 - I found a free quilt along online I'd like to try (patchwork more complicated than I usually do but I'd like the challenge)... will use my stash)
6 - I also have a forest pattern like (appliqué like the above)
7 - another felt bunny & sheep

oh... so many ideas so little time (then what do I do at the weekend... watch telly and hardly move)

:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Not perfect... (bus disappointed they is looks like I stretched it doing the binding for one thing...). But it is finished and finished is better than perfect!!
> View attachment 463040
> 
> 
> View attachment 463039
> 
> 
> It's backed in beautifully soft fluffy cuddle fleece but it was an absolute ***** to sew...
> 
> Hannah


I loved this when you first started with just a few squares, I now think that is good enough to sell on Etsy, I just love it especially the Badger


----------



## Charity

That's lovely Hannah and very cheery


----------



## GingerNinja

Wow, it's turned out great @Willow_Warren ! You are so clever 

I have all the bits for my blind now but bought too big Dowling rods  not sure whether to try and use them or buy new ones.


----------



## Summercat

Love the quilt @Willow_Warren ⭐


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> next project... oops...
> 
> well I have:
> 1 - a kit that I got for my birthday
> 2 - another quilt they just needs the threads sewing on (just very simple patchwork not animals like this)
> 3 - 24 cat squares (like the above), decided 12 more will finish it (not bought the backing)
> 4 - I have plans for 4 cushions to match project 2 (have fabric for this)
> 5 - I found a free quilt along online I'd like to try (patchwork more complicated than I usually do but I'd like the challenge)... will use my stash)
> 6 - I also have a forest pattern like (appliqué like the above)
> 7 - another felt bunny & sheep
> 
> oh... so many ideas so little time (then what do I do at the weekend... watch telly and hardly move)
> 
> :Hilarious


Ooo lovely! I hope to get a look of the finished (or even part done) articles.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just finished my Christmas present to myself


----------



## slartibartfast

lymorelynn said:


> Just finished my Christmas present to myself
> View attachment 463273


Awesome!!! Bloody awesome!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

slartibartfast said:


> Awesome!!! Bloody awesome!!!


Thank you :Kiss


----------



## Summercat

Really beautiful @lymorelynn


----------



## slartibartfast

The skunk!





































Work in progress, crocodile stitch blanket, hope it will be ready for Lucifer's first birthday!


----------



## slartibartfast

Bigger skunk:
















Spring bunny:
















More rats!


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> Just finished my Christmas present to myself
> View attachment 463273


Wow that is just beautiful Lynn, it looks very complicated


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Wow that is just beautiful Lynn, it looks very complicated


Thank you. I'm looking for other things to make now. I did a lap blanket for my mum for Mother's Day and just made a little teacosy. Oh and 'home' blankets for Moonlight and Tutu


----------



## Calvine

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you. I'm looking for other things to make now. I did a lap blanket for my mum for Mother's Day and just made a little teacosy. Oh and 'home' blankets for Moonlight and Tutu
> View attachment 465070
> View attachment 465071


Brilliant!!


----------



## ewelsh

Pink for Tutu and blue for Moonlight is perfect the pink flowers look like a tutu too


----------



## JaimeandBree

I am glad to see that this thread is still going strong! 

@lymorelynn that blanket is gorgeous 

Last thing I completed was a baby blanket for my friend's new arrival in January, I was pleased with how it turned out










This is still a work in progress, inner part completed but still to complete the outer part and stitch together. I started work on it almost a year ago as part of a lockdown CAL but then various things like rearranging the wedding got in the way! It's on hold at the moment as we are moving shortly so everything is packed away!










When finished it should look something like this


----------



## ewelsh

Very very pretty @JaimeandBree


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you.* I'm looking for other things to make now.* I did a lap blanket for my mum for Mother's Day and just made a little teacosy. Oh and 'home' blankets for Moonlight and Tutu
> View attachment 465070
> View attachment 465071


I regularly use up all my odds and ends of wool to make small blankies for the cats at the rehoming centre - at one time the Cats Protection charity shop near me would save all their donated yarn for me which I then turned into blankies which they then sold in the shop or distributed to local vet practices to sell alongside toys and treats ! I remember after one particularly cold winter when I couldn't get out much I took 3 large black sackfuls in. I'd also make them up for one of the CP's foster carers and when a cat was rehomed from her she would send them to their new home with one of my blankies.

















they don't have to be very big (60 x 50cm is ideal) so I can make one in a couple of evenings.


----------



## lymorelynn

JaimeandBree said:


> I am glad to see that this thread is still going strong!
> 
> This is still a work in progress, inner part completed but still to complete the outer part and stitch together. I started work on it almost a year ago as part of a lockdown CAL but then various things like rearranging the wedding got in the way! It's on hold at the moment as we are moving shortly so everything is packed away!
> 
> View attachment 465080
> 
> 
> When finished it should look something like this
> 
> View attachment 465082


I really want to do this one.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oooh I forgot... I also crocheted my wedding garter  I was really pleased with it and it will be a lovely memento albeit that on the day I quickly got annoyed with it and it was whipped off and shoved in Mr JB's sporran!:Hilarious










Not crochet but I have dabbled in a few other crafts making decorations for the wedding too, I discovered a love of decoupage although it is very messy and I may or may not have ruined my coffee table  lesson learned for when I next reach for the mod podge! We wanted a book theme so the decorations are mainly based around that though J & B did make an appearance on the top table 

I can't take all the credit as Mr JB helped with modelling on the centrepieces which are based on locations from some of our favourite books














































































Needless to say Hobbycraft was our home away from home for some time!

Right that's the last I'll mention the "W" word


----------



## JaimeandBree

lymorelynn said:


> I really want to do this one.


It's great to do Lynn as there's enough similarity between the different squares that you don't feel like you're starting from scratch each time but enough difference not to get bored. I definitely said some bad words doing the colour changing border though. I'll finish it someday


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness @JaimeandBree they are amazing. You could start a real trend for accessories for weddings! Get on Etsy immediately.
I only heard on the radio the other day that going green and up cycling is a big hit for future weddings.


----------



## JaimeandBree

ewelsh said:


> Oh my goodness @JaimeandBree they are amazing. You could start a real trend for accessories for weddings! Get on Etsy immediately.
> I only heard on the radio the other day that going green and up cycling is a big hit for future weddings.


Haha I think I might have had my fill of weddings for a while! I think weddings will be smaller and simpler for a good while to come which actually is no bad thing and in hindsight I wish we had gone that way from the start.

One of the saddest things when Covid cancelled the original wedding was the thought of all the work we had put in to handmaking our own decorations over a good six months or more and not knowing when or if we would be able to use them. I had to pack it all up and send it round to my mum's as it was just too sad looking at it all. It really paid off when we ended up doing the DIY marquee wedding though as we could never have made it look so good in the short timeframe we had to plan it if we hadn't had all those things ready and waiting

The other thing that was really nice is that the decorations ended up acting as favours as our guests took stuff back with them and we still have a few bits and bobs too


----------



## slartibartfast

It's blanket frenzy time! 
I've finished the blankie for my special furriend and already making another one, few more to come. Blankets will go for a fundraiser for a cat with FIP. @huckybuck , I still have some of that lovely yarn you've send me some time ago, that selection of many juicy colors, looks like it was destined for a noble cause!
Warning! Crochet hook on fire!

Oh, and I finally added that stinky skunk to the Classifieds, there will be a stinky fox too, almost ready.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I've been working on a little side project for a few months now. As an avid theatre fan and musical lover I have been really missing the theatre over the last year. Whilst watching some musicals earlier this year I had an idea to try and make some wax melts I could burn whilst watching my favourie musicals.

After months of trial and error, I've developed Lunova Wax Melts  (named after my cats Luna & Nova of course).

I launched my Etsy store yesterday and have already had a few orders. I'm so pleased!

Here are some of my melts.


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been working on a little side project for a few months now. As an avid theatre fan and musical lover I have been really missing the theatre over the last year. Whilst watching some musicals earlier this year I had an idea to try and make some wax melts I could burn whilst watching my favourie musicals.
> 
> After months of trial and error, I've developed Lunova Wax Melts  (named after my cats Luna & Nova of course).
> 
> I launched my Etsy store yesterday and have already had a few orders. I'm so pleased!
> 
> Here are some of my melts.
> View attachment 466376
> View attachment 466377
> View attachment 466378


Ooh these look amazing!!!

Errr can we have a link to your store???


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> It's blanket frenzy time!
> I've finished the blankie for my special furriend and already making another one, few more to come. Blankets will go for a fundraiser for a cat with FIP. @huckybuck , I still have some of that lovely yarn you've send me some time ago, that selection of many juicy colors, looks like it was destined for a noble cause!
> Warning! Crochet hook on fire!
> 
> Oh, and I finally added that stinky skunk to the Classifieds, there will be a stinky fox too, almost ready.


 Oh SBF have you finally got a shop set up??? Can we ask for commissions? Are we able to pay via PayPal? I might have missed this!


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> Ooh these look amazing!!!
> 
> Errr can we have a link to your store???


I wasn't sure if I was allowed to link as I didn't want to look like I was trying to pushy sell here 

I'd love it if you check out my Etsy store!

https://etsy.me/2RhWx46


----------



## huckybuck

@Bethanjane22

It's only polite to reply if someone asks a question  forum etiquette


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been working on a little side project for a few months now. As an avid theatre fan and musical lover I have been really missing the theatre over the last year. Whilst watching some musicals earlier this year I had an idea to try and make some wax melts I could burn whilst watching my favourie musicals.
> 
> After months of trial and error, I've developed Lunova Wax Melts  (named after my cats Luna & Nova of course).
> 
> I launched my Etsy store yesterday and have already had a few orders. I'm so pleased!
> 
> Here are some of my melts.
> View attachment 466376
> View attachment 466377
> View attachment 466378


I think they look fabulous and bet they smell wonderful too. They would make lovely gifts.

I've never used a wax melt but definitely need to try one.

I have to be a little bit careful what scented candles/products I use around Little H as he was diagnosed with allergic asthma when younger - would you consider introducing a pet safe melt? And what about candles or tea lights?

I try to only buy beeswax, coconut or soy or natural based wax with rosemary, lemon grass, cedar wood or clary sage fragrance if possible.


----------



## TriTri

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been working on a little side project for a few months now. As an avid theatre fan and musical lover I have been really missing the theatre over the last year. Whilst watching some musicals earlier this year I had an idea to try and make some wax melts I could burn whilst watching my favourie musicals.
> 
> After months of trial and error, I've developed Lunova Wax Melts  (named after my cats Luna & Nova of course).
> 
> I launched my Etsy store yesterday and have already had a few orders. I'm so pleased!
> 
> Here are some of my melts.
> View attachment 466376
> View attachment 466377
> View attachment 466378


They look lovely. Hobbycraft had those glitters on offer a few days ago (may still be), but maybe you have a cheaper supplier...


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Oh SBF have you finally got a shop set up??? Can we ask for commissions? Are we able to pay via PayPal? I might have missed this!


I have a thread on Classifieds, called Little Stinkers and other toys, and a Paypal account.


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> I think they look fabulous and bet they smell wonderful too. They would make lovely gifts.
> 
> I've never used a wax melt but definitely need to try one.
> 
> I have to be a little bit careful what scented candles/products I use around Little H as he was diagnosed with allergic asthma when younger - would you consider introducing a pet safe melt? And what about candles or tea lights?
> 
> I try to only buy beeswax, coconut or soy or natural based wax with rosemary, lemon grass, cedar wood or clary sage fragrance if possible.


I completely understand, and I am careful myself when I burn them at home. I am quite sensitive to strong smells myself, so can only really enjoy a scented candle or wax melt for about an hour before it starts to make my nose feel itchy. However I know people who burn them for hours and hours on end, my mum being one of those people.

I always keep an eye on my girls when I burn anything in the house, and always make sure to leave doors open so they can leave the room if they want.

I'm working on some candles at the moment, they just require a lot more testing compared to wax melts, due to the wick and flame required for melting.

I would love to make some pet friendly melts or candles, I just didn't know where to start. I've seen so much conflicting information online around essential oils and pets, it has made me wary of using them. Do you know where I could get a definitive list of safe essential oils for pets?

I'm using a wax blend which is made up of Coconut wax and Rapeseed wax as I've read mixed reviews regarding the sustainability of soy wax and of course paraffin is a by-product of petroleum so that put me off.

Once I've perfected my candles, I'll let you know  I'll also try some of the safe essential oils.


----------



## Psygon

I have to admit that I thought a lot of essential oils were dangerous for cats, certainly neat. Diluted etc not as bad.

I was looking into home perfume making and decided that until I have an outside workshop I can't really do it (especially with some of the scents I was looking at which seemed to be more dangerous than others). So be interested if there is a list of more cat safe ones. Though, given my OH is planning the outside workshop at the moment we might have it built be the summer.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> I have to admit that I thought a lot of essential oils were dangerous for cats, certainly neat. Diluted etc not as bad.
> 
> I was looking into home perfume making and decided that until I have an outside workshop I can't really do it (especially with some of the scents I was looking at which seemed to be more dangerous than others). So be interested if there is a list of more cat safe ones. Though, given my OH is planning the outside workshop at the moment we might have it built be the summer.


An outside workshop would be the dream! I would love an external space to do all my crafty stuff. We've had to convert half of our spare room into a craft space for me as we don't have any outdoor space or even a garage we can convert (stupid new build houses!). Whenever I am making melts I keep the windows wide open and the cats are forbidden from coming in the room and I deep clean before and after to ensure there is nothing left.

I really love resin art and would love to try my hand at that, but I just wouldn't feel comfortable working with it inside the house especially with the cats around.

I have seen some 'pet safe' candles on Etsy, and they tend to use the oils suggested by @huckybuck (Lemongrass, Cedar & Rosemary).


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> I completely understand, and I am careful myself when I burn them at home. I am quite sensitive to strong smells myself, so can only really enjoy a scented candle or wax melt for about an hour before it starts to make my nose feel itchy. However I know people who burn them for hours and hours on end, my mum being one of those people.
> 
> I always keep an eye on my girls when I burn anything in the house, and always make sure to leave doors open so they can leave the room if they want.
> 
> I'm working on some candles at the moment, they just require a lot more testing compared to wax melts, due to the wick and flame required for melting.
> 
> I would love to make some pet friendly melts or candles, I just didn't know where to start. I've seen so much conflicting information online around essential oils and pets, it has made me wary of using them. Do you know where I could get a definitive list of safe essential oils for pets?
> 
> I'm using a wax blend which is made up of Coconut wax and Rapeseed wax as I've read mixed reviews regarding the sustainability of soy wax and of course paraffin is a by-product of petroleum so that put me off.
> 
> Once I've perfected my candles, I'll let you know  I'll also try some of the safe essential oils.


Gosh it's a bit of a minefield when looking for info isn't it. Some sites say safe others toxic. From what I can see all essential oils are toxic in their concentrated form (and guessing that is in the risk of ingestion) but obviously in candle or melt form they are much more diluted so probably pretty safe to use around cats or dogs as long as they don't smell edible lol!!

Coconut and rapeseed wax sound great.

One of our local vets burns "pet safe" jar candles in reception so next time i'm passing I will ask them what oils they are (or fragrance)

Please let us know when you have mastered your candles as I do use them occasionally.

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/taking-care...your-pet/kittens-cats/cats-and-essential-oils

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/taking-care...your-pet/kittens-cats/cats-and-essential-oils


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Something Very Exciting Indeed is starting to take shape.

Our smallest spare room is being converted from a bedroom (as it's been used three times in nearly seven years) into a room for me, so I can have sewing things set up permanently in there 

The room has now been emptied and we are trying to figure out getting the stacker bed mattresses into the loft!

Apparently Oscar was very helpful to Human Daddy 

















(I know, I'm very lucky and very spoilt to be able to do this. I really do know that and I'm not a total ***head who doesn't realise)


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Something Very Exciting Indeed is starting to take shape.
> 
> Our smallest spare room is being converted from a bedroom (as it's been used three times in nearly seven years) into a room for me, so I can have sewing things set up permanently in there
> 
> The room has now been emptied and we are trying to figure out getting the stacker bed mattresses into the loft!
> 
> Apparently Oscar was very helpful to Human Daddy
> 
> View attachment 466603
> View attachment 466604
> 
> 
> (I know, I'm very lucky and very spoilt to be able to do this. I really do know that and I'm not a total ***head who doesn't realise)


Won't the mattress get damp if stored in the loft Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, we don’t think so as it’s nicely insulated, nothing has ever got damp up there so far  The alternative is in the storage area “above” the garage - we think that’s much more likely to get damp.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, we don't think so as it's nicely insulated, nothing has ever got damp up there so far  The alternative is in the storage area "above" the garage - we think that's much more likely to get damp.


We recently stored our double mattress (which was previously in our spare room) in the loft. We bought a big mattress bag from Amazon to put it in and then sealed the bag up with duct tape. We had to roll it up tightly to get it into the loft mind you, which was a work out in itself!


----------



## Willow_Warren

And the great British seeing bee is back on tonight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband watched the Sewing Bee with me - we had opposing opinions on fabrics. Heh. 

I'm SO excited, we've planned out the room and even have a plan for a cutting mat table - which was the thing that had been concerning me the most. It's so jolly thrilling! Now I need to learn to actually sew something that's not bunting or cushion covers.


----------



## huckybuck

Loved the Sewing Bee - lots of cat owners there! 

The “pussy” t shirt dress was genius :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I’d so wear that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was chuckling at Patrick’s reaction. 

I’m very excited, we are off on a trip (it will be husbands third time in a shop since March last year) to buy stuff for the new room


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Five sets of drawers, a small sideboard sort of thing, chair, worktop and a bag of other stuff...all in a Fiesta. Sadly only room for me so husband came home on the train - but easier to do that than another 100 mile trip  

I’m worried about my colour combo...but hopefully it will be okay.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! Five sets of drawers, a small sideboard sort of thing, chair, worktop and a bag of other stuff...all in a Fiesta. Sadly only room for me so husband came home on the train - but easier to do that than another 100 mile trip
> 
> I'm worried about my colour combo...but hopefully it will be okay.


Might be an idea to invest in a roof rack Mrs F?
For your next shopping trip


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope. I’m done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I appear to be addicted to cat fabric.

Fits beautifully in my new drawers though 































I'm so excited!!!!!
ETA: It's not as bad as I thought, as some is in two photos


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Might be an idea to invest in a roof rack Mrs F?
> For your next shopping trip


Will Mr F be ok riding on a roof rack tho??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Probably couldn't go at 70 mph


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. I appear to be addicted to cat fabric.
> 
> Fits beautifully in my new drawers though
> 
> View attachment 466733
> View attachment 466734
> View attachment 466735
> View attachment 466736
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!
> ETA: It's not as bad as I thought, as some is in two photos


Ooh you have Micheal Miller vintage cat fabric!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> Will Mr F be ok riding on a roof rack tho??


Put a cape on him and he can imagine he's a superhero as he hangs on


----------



## Willow_Warren

I am very jealous of your sewing room... I have been having a rethink so see if I can reorganise my house so create space for both paper crafting and sewing. At the moment I have a dining room table which looks like a bomb has gone off on it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly my issue too @Willow_Warren - our dining room was full of stuff and always a mess. Drove me mad.

It's almost finished - and I'm delighted with it  I'll do some close up shots at some point but for now here's the room (it's about 2.6 x 2.4 metres, the wide angle shot makes it look a bit odd) - I love it.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Exactly my issue too @Willow_Warren - our dining room was full of stuff and always a mess. Drove me mad.
> 
> It's almost finished - and I'm delighted with it  I'll do some close up shots at some point but for now here's the room (it's about 2.6 x 2.4 metres, the wide angle shot makes it look a bit odd) - I love it.
> 
> View attachment 466811


Ooh Mrs F that looks fabulous!!!! And very neat and tidy!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you  I'm so so pleased with it, Mr F has worked so hard (there's also a tall set of drawers behind the door, so it's been such a lot of building!)...as for neat and tidy, give it chance! Nothing has happened in there yet.


----------



## ewelsh

Very very nice @Mrs Funkin good layout, good storage and furniture, does Oscar Woo approve? I see he has his little bed ready


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Very very nice @Mrs Funkin good layout, good storage and furniture, does Oscar Woo approve? I see he has his little bed ready


Thanks E  He's been investigating, not sure if he'll use the bed or not but it's there. You've seen who is looking down on me - your gift has pride of place xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes  perfect spot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Last ones, honestly 























































These are my Nan's pinking shears  and the wide drawers with tidy fabric pleases me more than you will ever know.

I have to keep going to visit my new room, I'm so pleased with it - and still have lots of storage to fill!

No more now...honest!


----------



## Psygon

It looks fab @Mrs Funkin

I wouldn't want to upset everyone with a picture of my craft ... It's so so not a serene calm space like yours. I may have to actually tidy it now!


----------



## lullabydream

Am shocked you haven't got your cottons out yet @Mrs Funkin I thought all sewing rooms had cottons on the wall, above the sewing machine.

At least you have room for an overlocker as well, you know when you get into this sewing malarkey!

Oh and paperweights come in handy too! They aren't cheap to buy though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I did look at a peg board to go on the wall ahead of the desk but I can't deal with things being "out", I much prefer stuff put away at the end of a day. Hence the little lift out things in the drawers. 

There will be a lot of things being bought I suspect...not until next month though, when I've paid this month for all the furniture I've bought


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I did look at a peg board to go on the wall ahead of the desk but I can't deal with things being "out", I much prefer stuff put away at the end of a day. Hence the little lift out things in the drawers.
> 
> There will be a lot of things being bought I suspect...not until next month though, when I've paid this month for all the furniture I've bought


Oh you Must show us every single thing you buy
That's a very calm, enticing room. It's no wonder you keep being drawn back to it.
It's somewhere to sit when you're feeling frazzled.
I think you need a comfy chair there to sit n chill


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Last ones, honestly
> 
> View attachment 466897
> 
> 
> View attachment 466898
> 
> 
> View attachment 466899
> 
> 
> View attachment 466900
> 
> 
> View attachment 466901
> 
> 
> View attachment 466902
> 
> 
> These are my Nan's pinking shears  and the wide drawers with tidy fabric pleases me more than you will ever know.
> 
> I have to keep going to visit my new room, I'm so pleased with it - and still have lots of storage to fill!
> 
> No more now...honest!


I absolutely love that room Mrs F! What a lovely space to work in, I'm sure you'll feel so relaxed and creative in there. Good to see a cat bed too for the lord of the house!

We recently converted our spare room into a craft space/dressing room/spare room (talk about multi functional!). We got most of our stuff from IKEA and the sofa bed online (just in case we ever have guests to stay).

The slow cooker is for my wax melting, it's a much easier way to melt the wax and keep it at a good temperature for pouring. Sadly not for making food :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It looks a lovely space @Bethanjane22  I don't know about you but I feel so lucky to be able to have all of these things.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> It looks a lovely space @Bethanjane22  I don't know about you but I feel so lucky to be able to have all of these things.


Oh absolutely, and I hope it didn't come across as braggy. I feel very fortunate to have a dedicated space to work on the things that bring me joy. I work all week out of the house, so it is lovely to come home to a space where I can just do something creative to unwind after a stressful day in the office. I hope that one day I can do more creative things and less stressful day job things, but that's a long way off.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Last ones, honestly
> 
> View attachment 466897
> 
> 
> View attachment 466898
> 
> 
> View attachment 466899
> 
> 
> View attachment 466900
> 
> 
> View attachment 466901
> 
> 
> View attachment 466902
> 
> 
> These are my Nan's pinking shears  and the wide drawers with tidy fabric pleases me more than you will ever know.
> 
> I have to keep going to visit my new room, I'm so pleased with it - and still have lots of storage to fill!
> 
> No more now...honest!


I love tidy drawers full of fabric, I wish you long hours of creative masterpieces


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> I absolutely love that room Mrs F! What a lovely space to work in, I'm sure you'll feel so relaxed and creative in there. Good to see a cat bed too for the lord of the house!
> 
> We recently converted our spare room into a craft space/dressing room/spare room (talk about multi functional!). We got most of our stuff from IKEA and the sofa bed online (just in case we ever have guests to stay).
> 
> The slow cooker is for my wax melting, it's a much easier way to melt the wax and keep it at a good temperature for pouring. Sadly not for making food :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 466924
> View attachment 466925


Another fab room, lovely decor and very organised @Bethanjane22 my husband would very much approve of that room too ( ex military) you are all very lucky indeed and very creative.

And there was I, chuffed with a potting shed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> I absolutely love that room Mrs F! What a lovely space to work in, I'm sure you'll feel so relaxed and creative in there. Good to see a cat bed too for the lord of the house!
> 
> We recently converted our spare room into a craft space/dressing room/spare room (talk about multi functional!). We got most of our stuff from IKEA and the sofa bed online (just in case we ever have guests to stay).
> 
> The slow cooker is for my wax melting, it's a much easier way to melt the wax and keep it at a good temperature for pouring. Sadly not for making food :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 466924
> View attachment 466925


This is like our spare room. Theoretically it's a guest room, it has a sofa bed in, but the cats use that so I always feel weird about people sleeping on it (even though it gets cleaned and defluffed!).

As my craft is just at a computer this is my set up. Which is mostly tidy other than all the cables!


----------



## huckybuck

@Bethanjane22

Can you come and interior design my house please!!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> @Bethanjane22
> 
> Can you come and interior design my house please!!!!


Anytime @huckybuck as long as I get plenty of time with your gorgeous cats!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin this is now my local fabric shop (bit that local unfortunately). But look they've used cat fabric for their example make...









Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh it’s the Lewis & Irene one that I’ve got in three colour options upstairs


----------



## Psygon

Decided that for my mug photos for Etsy I need some props. So today has been decorating some white ceramic jars.

I had thought maybe I could sell these as well.. but not sure given how long it takes to make them from start to finish. They work out quite expensive...

But I think they look good :-D





































I've been getting mugs printed at a few places to check quality etc. The one far left so far is winning, but I am annoyed with myself for messing up the sizing so I can't take product photos with them as the print is a bit small :-(









Can see a bit better with this pic that the print is too small for the mug.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Decided that for my mug photos for Etsy I need some props. So today has been decorating some white ceramic jars.
> 
> I had thought maybe I could sell these as well.. but not sure given how long it takes to make them from start to finish. They work out quite expensive...
> 
> But I think they look good :-D
> 
> View attachment 467353
> 
> 
> View attachment 467354
> 
> 
> View attachment 467355
> 
> 
> View attachment 467356
> 
> 
> I've been getting mugs printed at a few places to check quality etc. The one far left so far is winning, but I am annoyed with myself for messing up the sizing so I can't take product photos with them as the print is a bit small :-(
> View attachment 467357
> 
> 
> Can see a bit better with this pic that the print is too small for the mug.
> View attachment 467358


The jars look fabulous!!! Would be great for cat treats or even tea/coffee - you could do mix and match for a set.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> The jars look fabulous!!! Would be great for cat treats or even tea/coffee - you could do mix and match for a set.


That was kinda what I hoped - do a set with jars and mugs as a gift set type of thing. But if each jar takes as long as these did today then it adds quite a bit to the price. I probably just need more practice.

My husband has joked that I'm going to end up using the workshop he is building just to store prototypes and mugs the rate I am going tho :-D


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> That was kinda what I hoped - do a set with jars and mugs as a gift set type of thing. But if each jar takes as long as these did today then it adds quite a bit to the price. I probably just need more practice.
> 
> My husband has joked that I'm going to end up using the workshop he is building just to store prototypes and mugs the rate I am going tho :-D


How long did the canister take? I do think they are great and I love both! The larger picture would look fabulous as a stand alone treat jar but the smaller one in perhaps 3 complimentary cats would look equally as good in a coffee/tea/sugar set.


----------



## Willow_Warren

It all looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> How long did the canister take? I do think they are great and I love both! The larger picture would look fabulous as a stand alone treat jar but the smaller one in perhaps 3 complimentary cats would look equally as good in a coffee/tea/sugar set.


For each jar I made I had to print it, seal the paper with multiple coats of sealer spray and then apply to the jar. The sealing needs 30 to 45 minutes between each coat so that did take up quite a bit of time - and I did four coats because I tried with three coats and my first jar the ink ran. Then applying the decals to the jars I'd guess the first one took maybe an hour, then the second one took longer because the size it was it kept moving and creating so many air bubbles. I can probably do them more efficiently!

Before I bought the jars to decorate I mocked up some ideas...

In the end I couldn't do the dots because my paper didn't fit around the whole jar... but I think I must have been thinking very similar to you with three jars with multi cats on and one jar with a bigger cat on


----------



## slartibartfast

Work in progress, for a fundraiser for a boy with FIP. Already donated one blanket and a bag of stinkers, along with a big box of books. No DVD's this time, they are long gone, even my Harry Potter's and Monthy Pythons, even my Dario's Argento 'Suspiria', there was a cat in need and you all know me...


----------



## slartibartfast

Oh, that little black thingy behind is Julian's lovely butt!


----------



## Psygon

Today's prototype project. Cat bowls


----------



## slartibartfast

Psygon said:


> Today's prototype project. Cat bowls
> 
> View attachment 467439
> View attachment 467440
> View attachment 467441
> View attachment 467442
> View attachment 467443
> View attachment 467444


Love, love , love, love,love it!!! Did I mention I love it? I love it!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

The blankie donated for FIP fundraiser for little Tito:


----------



## slartibartfast

This is Tito, the brave warrior, FIP fighter.
I'm making another blanket for his fundraiser, this one will be with little kitties.


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> The blankie donated for FIP fundraiser for little Tito:
> View attachment 467493
> View attachment 467494


Gorgeous blanket SBF - love the colours!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Gorgeous blanket SBF - love the colours!!!


Two more blankies went for Tito's fundraiser today, one is my first ever made of squares, I'm working on another, the one with kitties.


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Two more blankies went for Tito's fundraiser today, one is my first ever made of squares, I'm working on another, the one with kitties.


Arghhhhh - pictures SBF!!!???!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Arghhhhh - pictures SBF!!!???!!!!!


My first blankie made of squares:








Basket weave blankie:









and the first square of the special project for Tito, kitty blankie:









Oh, and a kitty for Tito:


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh loving the sunburst squares SBF and gorgeous colours as well!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitty blanket for Tito's fundraiser:


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Kitty blanket for Tito's fundraiser:
> View attachment 468987
> View attachment 468988
> View attachment 468989


That's brilliant!


----------



## ewelsh

slartibartfast said:


> Kitty blanket for Tito's fundraiser:
> View attachment 468987
> View attachment 468988
> View attachment 468989


lovely blanket @slartibartfast I am curious, how long does it take you to make a toy or blanket.


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> lovely blanket @slartibartfast I am curious, how long does it take you to make a toy or blanket.


Depends on the size and pattern. This blankie has a lot of small parts (eyes, ears and faces) to make and sew on.


----------



## slartibartfast

Another blanket for Tito's fundraiser:






























Someone was helping with making:


----------



## huckybuck

That is stunning SBF - the colours are wonderful!


----------



## slartibartfast

I want to do everything to help cats in need. I have no money but I have skills, so I've talked to the ladies in charge of that cat foundation, they are opening a shop to gain funds to help spay/neuter, for medical treatment, for all homeless cats that need help. 
They will get the supplies (since no bloody money on my end) and I will crochet like crazy, making lots of beautiful things. I hope they will sell well, it's all for the cats.
The shop's address:
https://sklep.fundacjaelgato.pl/
El Gato is great, Olka and Monika helped me a lot, those awesome ladies even came a few times at 5:00AM to my feeding sites to catch cats for spaying/neutering. Or catching kittens for socializing and adoption. Like that time there were 5 kittens hiding in winter shelter and I was grabbing them and putting into the carriers. One bit me so hard, it's a myth they cannot move after grabbing them by the scruff, this one did a full Linda Blair on me and bit me with all his mighty power! So I'm holding this kitten, he is trying to kill me, I know I can't let him go, I'm screaming: 'Monia, hurry with that carrier, that little (censored) vampire will (censored) me!!! @Joy84 , @cheekyscrip , as my fellow Poles you can probably fill the blanks, lots of 'kurwa mać' was spoken on that moment and other naughty Polish words, almost like a Dr Huckenbush song!
I hope the shop will thrive, so they can do more amazing work with saving cats.
Did I mention Olka adopted my homeless oldie Daisy? It was love at first sight, Daisy approached her and let to be pick up. Daisy is about 14 years old, she spend her life on the street and Olka says she must have been beaten badly. But she still loves humans and now she has the happy ever after.
Keep everything crossed for it to work!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Oh, by the way, my facebook site for showing crocheted stuff changed name. No longer Potter&Mystique Crafts, we are now Morningstar Crafts!


----------



## slartibartfast

Morningstar because Lucifer saved not only Julian's life...
As all of you know, Julian was literally dying from grief, he refused to eat, he was just so sad, he didn't want to live anymore. But Lucifer changed it all, Jules is happy and naughty as Hell.
And me... If Hannibal Lecter was my psychiatrist, he would kill himself to stay away from me, the pain of losing Delle and Arthur destroyed me, i will never be the same without them. Before Lucy I was thinking about joining them...


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I want to do everything to help cats in need. I have no money but I have skills, so I've talked to the ladies in charge of that cat foundation, they are opening a shop to gain funds to help spay/neuter, for medical treatment, for all homeless cats that need help.
> They will get the supplies (since no bloody money on my end) and I will crochet like crazy, making lots of beautiful things. I hope they will sell well, it's all for the cats.
> The shop's address:
> https://sklep.fundacjaelgato.pl/
> El Gato is great, Olka and Monika helped me a lot, those awesome ladies even came a few times at 5:00AM to my feeding sites to catch cats for spaying/neutering. Or catching kittens for socializing and adoption. Like that time there were 5 kittens hiding in winter shelter and I was grabbing them and putting into the carriers. One bit me so hard, it's a myth they cannot move after grabbing them by the scruff, this one did a full Linda Blair on me and bit me with all his mighty power! So I'm holding this kitten, he is trying to kill me, I know I can't let him go, I'm screaming: 'Monia, hurry with that carrier, that little (censored) vampire will (censored) me!!! @Joy84 , @cheekyscrip , as my fellow Poles you can probably fill the blanks, lots of 'kurwa mać' was spoken on that moment and other naughty Polish words, almost like a Dr Huckenbush song!
> I hope the shop will thrive, so they can do more amazing work with saving cats.
> Did I mention Olka adopted my homeless oldie Daisy? It was love at first sight, Daisy approached her and let to be pick up. Daisy is about 14 years old, she spend her life on the street and Olka says she must have been beaten badly. But she still loves humans and now she has the happy ever after.
> Keep everything crossed for it to work!!!


Everything crossed here that the shop goes from strength to strength. Is it near your home? Your knitting is very nice and I'm sure the blankets will sell quicker than you can make them .


----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> Morningstar because Lucifer saved not only Julian's life...
> As all of you know, Julian was literally dying from grief, he refused to eat, he was just so sad, he didn't want to live anymore. But Lucifer changed it all, Jules is happy and naughty as Hell.
> And me... If Hannibal Lecter was my psychiatrist, he would kill himself to stay away from me, the pain of losing Delle and Arthur destroyed me, i will never be the same without them. Before Lucy I was thinking about joining them...


No! Never!!! You are much needed here.
All the best with your venture!


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Everything crossed here that the shop goes from strength to strength. Is it near your home? Your knitting is very nice and I'm sure the blankets will sell quicker than you can make them .


Shop is online, there is a link in my previous post.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm thinking about making a blanket or two for the Classifieds, the Overlords has to eat and last month was a total disaster for me, looks like this will be the same.


----------



## slartibartfast

I found this pattern:
https://yarnutopia.com/2016/09/01/the-web-we-weave/
I think the Morningstars need this for Halloween!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

There will be soon an African Flower blanket at my Classifieds thread, i've made all the squares, now it's needs weaving in threads, joining and edging.


----------



## slartibartfast

Just when I've finished all the squares for African flower blankie, I found that beautiful pattern for flower square, very cuddly flowers, that will be the purrfect blankie! Little flowers, lots of texture, kitty love at first sight! And it's going to the Classifieds the moment I finish it!


----------



## slartibartfast

It's Potter's 12th birthday next week, I'm making a very special and stinky rattie.


----------



## GingerNinja

I've bought a single duvet to make ginkgo a coupler of 'cushions" to go on the sofa.

Would you stitch the fabric to the duvet pad or do a loose cover? They'd be small enough to wash as a complete unit but may not last as long that way.

@Willow_Warren @QOTN could you help please?

Also should I sitch the duvet before cutting it?


----------



## TriTri

GingerNinja said:


> I've bought a single duvet to make ginkgo a coupler of 'cushions" to go on the sofa.
> 
> Would you stitch the fabric to the duvet pad or do a loose cover? They'd be small enough to wash as a complete unit but may not last as long that way.
> 
> @Willow_Warren @QOTN could you help please?
> 
> Also should I sitch the duvet before cutting it?


I know you didn't ask me @GingerNinja, but …! You need to make loose covers and you cut the fabric before stitching. If you mean cushion pads, many don't go in the wash, or rather many lose their shape in the washing machine and can get ruined. If you don't fancy putting zips in, there are other methods, like making an envelope type cover, which would slip on and off easily for washing.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’d go for a loose cover… easier to wash. Plus you could have 2…wash one wear one…

There are plenty of easy closure methods, either simple or ones you can make a bit of a feature out of

are you cutting the duvet down to the required size? Then I think I would sew first then cut (maybe 2 channels and cut down middle) an over locking type stitch (if your machine will cope with it, depending on thickness of duvet)


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I'd go for a loose cover… easier to wash. Plus you could have 2…wash one wear one…
> 
> There are plenty of easy closure methods, either simple or ones you can make a bit of a feature out of
> 
> are you cutting the duvet down to the required size? Then I think I would sew first then cut (maybe 2 channels and cut down middle) an over locking type stitch (if your machine will cope with it, depending on thickness of duvet)


Haven't seen anything from you for a while; feeling deprived Hannah


----------



## QOTN

GingerNinja said:


> I've bought a single duvet to make ginkgo a coupler of 'cushions" to go on the sofa.
> Would you stitch the fabric to the duvet pad or do a loose cover? They'd be small enough to wash as a complete unit but may not last as long that way.
> @Willow_Warren @QOTN could you help please?
> Also should I sitch the duvet before cutting it?


I agree the cover and inner are best kept separate. Depending on the duvet you may have to shake it back into shape after you wash it and that is much easier to do without the cover.

I always make covers with zips when they are sold but I have a couple like pillow slips among the ones my own cats use.

I have an antique machine so it would be impossible for me to sew the duvet before cutting and anyway I turn the edges in to make a proper seam. To do that successfully I usually have to remove some of the stuffing. Depending on the type of duvet, I try to have at least two edges close to the existing seams because it is easier to handle then.


----------



## GingerNinja

TriTri said:


> I know you didn't ask me @GingerNinja, but …! You need to make loose covers and you cut the fabric before stitching. If you mean cushion pads, many don't go in the wash, or rather many lose their shape in the washing machine and can get ruined. If you don't fancy putting zips in, there are other methods, like making an envelope type cover, which would slip on and off easily for washing.


Thanks 



Willow_Warren said:


> I'd go for a loose cover… easier to wash. Plus you could have 2…wash one wear one…
> 
> There are plenty of easy closure methods, either simple or ones you can make a bit of a feature out of
> 
> are you cutting the duvet down to the required size? Then I think I would sew first then cut (maybe 2 channels and cut down middle) an over locking type stitch (if your machine will cope with it, depending on thickness of duvet)


Thank you, I think my machine does overlocking. If my machine can cope with the bulk I thought I would stitch a couple of lines across what will be the duvet pad to hold the filling in place?

I'm quite good at zips 



QOTN said:


> I agree the cover and inner are best kept separate. Depending on the duvet you may have to shake it back into shape after you wash it and that is much easier to do without the cover.
> 
> I always make covers with zips when they are sold but I have a couple like pillow slips among the ones my own cats use.
> 
> I have an antique machine so it would be impossible for me to sew the duvet before cutting and anyway I turn the edges in to make a proper seam. To do that successfully I usually have to remove some of the stuffing. Depending on the type of duvet, I try to have at least two edges close to the existing seams because it is easier to handle then.


Mmmm, I might try and do proper seams then, thank you for the advice (I have seen pics of some of your lovely duvets ).

I have just found 3 zips in my sewing box too!


----------



## slartibartfast

Cuddly flowers blankie finished!
It has that vintage vibe and the flowers are sticking out, so cuddly and warm. Cream and dove squares, joined with silver, dove edging.
And it's going to Classifieds, Dean needs a lot of food.
African Flower blankie coming soon, I have all the squares, now it's sewing and joining.


----------



## slartibartfast

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/blankets.540494/
It's on Classifieds, Dean told me to!


----------



## slartibartfast

I've found something called Celtic Lace joining, I need to try it! @huckybuck unleashed the Square Beast some time ago. Clare wanted a Faded Roses blanket and after making it I'm obsessed with beautiful squares and the ways of joining them together


----------



## slartibartfast

There will be also Forest Blossom blanket, just like vintage cuddly flowers, but in shades of green. I'm addicted to crocheting, hopeless hookaholic!!!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful blanket @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

African Flower blanket finished, it will also go to Classifieds.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 475066
> View attachment 475067
> View attachment 475068
> View attachment 475069
> View attachment 475070
> View attachment 475071
> View attachment 475072
> View attachment 475073
> View attachment 475074
> 
> Cuddly flowers blankie finished!
> It has that vintage vibe and the flowers are sticking out, so cuddly and warm. Cream and dove squares, joined with silver, dove edging.
> And it's going to Classifieds, Dean needs a lot of food.
> African Flower blankie coming soon, I have all the squares, now it's sewing and joining.


Beautiful @slartibartfast. Clever girl.


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

Green blanket finally made!


----------



## lullabydream

Those blankets are gorgeous.. Pay day is just around the corner too!


----------



## LittleEms

Oh my @slartibartfast that green blanket is stunning!! Are you selling it?


----------



## Willow_Warren

This is a very simple coloured card for my nieces birthday (which ahi have been posted my now, but won't get posted till later in the week). The words were done using sketch pen in my silhouette (one of my favourite uses for it esp as I have terrible writing).


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> This is a very simple coloured card for my nieces birthday (which ahi have been posted my now, but won't get posted till later in the week). The words were done using sketch pen in my silhouette (one of my favourite uses for it esp as I have terrible writing).
> 
> View attachment 483164


That's super @Willow Warren, bet she will love it


----------



## slartibartfast

Spring is coming!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

New stinking chicken, Dean loves it! And a little smelly sock.


----------



## ewelsh

LOVE the chicken


----------



## ewelsh

Do you have a link to your shop @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Do you have a link to your shop @slartibartfast


I have two threads on Classifieds.
One with blankets:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/blankets.540494/
the other with toys:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/little-stinkers-and-other-smelly-toys.533168/

I think the chicken will have his own thread, Dean's Spring Special!

UPDATE:
Chicken has his thread:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/deans-spring-easter-special.543593/


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 484580
> View attachment 484581
> View attachment 484582
> View attachment 484583
> View attachment 484584
> View attachment 484584
> View attachment 484585
> View attachment 484586
> View attachment 484587
> 
> New stinking chicken, Dean loves it! And a little smelly sock.


I love the chicken and I love Dean even more ❤.


----------



## slartibartfast

A little blanket for homeless kitties of El Gato foundation:








I'm calling it The African Flower Halloween Special

And some mousies, my newest pattern:


----------



## ewelsh

Love your little mice @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Love your little mice @slartibartfast


You can have as many mousies as you want, in any colour!!!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> A little blanket for homeless kitties of El Gato foundation:
> View attachment 486639
> 
> I'm calling it The African Flower Halloween Special
> 
> And some mousies, my newest pattern:
> View attachment 486641


Beautiful and a good name you've chosen @slartibartfast. I love the mice. I don't suppose you make them without valerian do you?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Beautiful and a good name you've chosen @slartibartfast. I love the mice. I don't suppose you make them without valerian do you?


I can make some with catnip if you like!


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> I can make some with catnip if you like!


I will PM you later as I would like some catnip toys xx


----------



## slartibartfast

The chicken has a new friend:















And I'm thinking about a rat from this pattern, coming soon!


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitty has joined the gang:


----------



## slartibartfast

Kitty is going to classifieds, there will be froggie, rattie and a piggie too! Vala needs her surgery still.

And here's the blankie I made for El Gato:


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Kitty is going to classifieds, there will be froggie, rattie and a piggie too! Vala needs her surgery still.
> 
> And here's the blankie I made for El Gato:
> View attachment 489925
> View attachment 489927
> View attachment 489929
> View attachment 489931
> View attachment 489933


It's beautiful @slartibartfast. Clever girl. Lucky cat.


----------



## slartibartfast

Made those toys recently for El Gato fundraiser. The first one is an owl.

Now I'm making a small Blaithin Blanket, those flower squares look great and they are actually very easy to make, all of them.


----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 494719
> View attachment 494717
> View attachment 494721
> 
> Made those toys recently for El Gato fundraiser. The first one is an owl.
> 
> Now I'm making a small Blaithin Blanket, those flower squares look great and they are actually very easy to make, all of them.


You are so talented!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 494719
> View attachment 494717
> View attachment 494721
> 
> Made those toys recently for El Gato fundraiser. The first one is an owl.
> 
> Now I'm making a small Blaithin Blanket, those flower squares look great and they are actually very easy to make, all of them.


I love Mrs Owl's tufty ears :Hilarious.


----------



## huckybuck

@slartibartfast has been very busy for me making 4 cat carrier blankets for the HBs. I wanted them to complement other stunning blankets she has made for me. They are simply beautiful and exquisitely made as always! Already thinking of the next project!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> @slartibartfast has been very busy for me making 4 cat carrier blankets for the HBs. I wanted them to complement other stunning blankets she has made for me. They are simply beautiful and exquisitely made as always! Already thinking of the next project!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 574034
> 
> View attachment 574035
> 
> View attachment 574033


Hope they will love it!!!
The blankie for Han is from the same pattern, only in shades of green and brown.


----------



## slartibartfast

Raccoon for Han, stuffed with stinky stuff, a stinkoon!









Work in progress, little Blaithin blanket, for El Gato.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow, thats is some serious crochet skills there, absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## huckybuck

Love those squares @slartibartfast 
I’ve been looking at patterns 😉


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Love those squares @slartibartfast
> I’ve been looking at patterns 😉


Squares are from this pattern:








Bláithín Blanket CAL Announcement - Free Crochet Along for Scrap-Busting Blanket


Even though the Blaithin Blanket CAL is over now, all information and patterns for the squares will be available always on my Blog. A Stash-busting Free Crochet Along for the Bláithín Blanket! I think you




www.anniedesigncrochet.com




For my mini Blaithin I've skipped the solid squares, making only the flower ones.


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Oh wow, thats is some serious crochet skills there, absolutely gorgeous x


@ewelsh , just finished the blankie for Han and made measurements. I've send you a PM.


----------



## slartibartfast

The blankie made for Han.

I'm working on a big rattie, Potter's birthday is coming. Can you believe that my little boy will be 13 soon?


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 574908
> 
> View attachment 574909
> 
> View attachment 574907
> 
> The blankie made for Han.
> 
> I'm working on a big rattie, Potter's birthday is coming. Can you believe that my little boy will be 13 soon?


Beautiful blankie SBF glad you still like doing flower squares 😂


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Beautiful blankie SBF glad you still like doing flower squares 😂


I love those squares!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Rat for Potter's birthday, it's tomorrow and my boy will be 13!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 575344
> 
> View attachment 575343
> 
> View attachment 575342
> 
> Rat for Potter's birthday, it's tomorrow and my boy will be 13!
> View attachment 575341


Happy 13th Birthday lovely Potter. Enjoy your new Rattie xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Happy 13th birthday much loved Potter xxxxx great rattie x


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday dear Potter, lovely present, lucky boy xx


----------



## ewelsh

Look what has arrived 😄 2 beautiful cat carrier blankets for my girls, now they will really travel in style.

I loved @huckybuck‘s so much I went for the same colours. We don’t share the same vets @huckybuck so my girls wont be accused of copying 😂 

I now know the amount of work involved in each crochet square! It’s ridiculously impressive such intricate work and detail.
I am absolutely delighted @slartibartfast thank you and Dean so much x


----------



## huckybuck

They are just gorgeous aren’t they @ewelsh? I love that you have gone for the same ones! I’m flattered!

SBF’s workmanship is exquisite. They never unravel or anything. 

Now I need to choose a pattern for my neighbour (Xmas present) she’s not so vintage or floral as me, more modern and likes blues and purples but I still want to pick something nice.


----------



## ewelsh

Yes they are stunning, the photos do not do the blankets justice actually, not one square is the same, so that alone is so much work. I wonder if I can pass them off as my own next crochet class 😂 


Funny enough @huckybuck, our homework is to find a stitch or style we have not covered yet.

have a look at these, @slartibartfast could do all these with her eyes shut, its just time consuming 





























Or I rather like Ombre


----------



## ewelsh

You have got me googling crochet patterns now, this is lovely, thistle cluster stitch with the ombré


----------



## huckybuck

Those are lovely! The thistle stitch is so pretty and I like the shell (?) of the second picture too. I have got a pack of sweet pea colours sitting at home but I do like the ombré as well.


----------



## slartibartfast

@huckybuck @ewelsh
Another blankie from our favourite pattern went to El Gato fundraiser.
























This one has different, more lacy edging.
It is in shades of green and beige/brown. I was thinking about a forest, flowers growing in the wild. The joining and edge in dark blue represents the streams running through the forest.


----------



## slartibartfast

Blaithin blankie for El Gato finally made!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Absolutely stunning @slartibartfast I can’t believe how fast you are for such intricate work.


----------



## huckybuck

OOooh
@ewelsh look what you could have made for Mr E’s birthday!!!! He’d have loved one of these!!!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck my first reaction was “ those poor sods were bullied into them by mad crochet girlfriends or wives“ 😂 
Then I found my self zooming on to see if I knew the stitches 😂



I sent my husband the photo, he replied with he wants one in PINK with matching booties 😂


----------



## raysmyheart

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 575902
> 
> View attachment 575898
> 
> View attachment 575904
> 
> View attachment 575899
> 
> View attachment 575901
> 
> View attachment 575900
> 
> View attachment 575903
> 
> View attachment 575896
> 
> View attachment 575897
> 
> Blaithin blankie for El Gato finally made!!!


MyGod, @slartibartfast , this blanket is stunning! Each square is amazing!


----------



## slartibartfast

More blankies for El Gato, this is the first one.


----------



## slartibartfast

Next one...


----------



## slartibartfast

And the next...


----------



## slartibartfast

One more...


----------



## slartibartfast

And more...


----------



## slartibartfast

And again...


----------



## ewelsh

WOW @slartibartfast they are stunning xx


----------



## slartibartfast




----------



## slartibartfast

A little something for Halloween


----------



## slartibartfast

Autumn Leaves blankie


----------



## huckybuck

Wow SBF you must have been crocheting morning, noon and night!! They are amazing. I hope the cats (and owners) appreciate them!!!

Are you fed up of flowers yet?

I’ve seen a couple of blankets (Eastern jewels, Persian tiles, and delft) that might work for my neighbour. Just trying to find the colours she’d like!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Wow SBF you must have been crocheting morning, noon and night!! They are amazing. I hope the cats (and owners) appreciate them!!!
> 
> Are you fed up of flowers yet?
> 
> I’ve seen a couple of blankets (Eastern jewels, Persian tiles, and delft) that might work for my neighbour. Just trying to find the colours she’d like!!


Show me those patterns!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just one more, again...


----------



## raysmyheart

These are all so beautiful @slartibartfast !


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking maybe this one SBF


----------



## huckybuck

Or this one?


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 578251
> 
> 
> Thinking maybe this one SBF


This is awesome!!! I want to learn how to make it!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wow.. those blankets are simply amazing!! @slartibartfast


----------



## ewelsh

That blanket is gorgeous @huckybuck and I love blue and white, but that is some serious pattern, that is 15 rows per square 😲 excluding the edging and sewing together…..


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> That blanket is gorgeous @huckybuck and I love blue and white, but that is some serious pattern, that is 15 rows per square 😲 excluding the edging and sewing together…..


Do you have the pattern???


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve just downloaded the pattern and the colour way - can you find me on what’s up @slartibartfast and I might be able to copy it to you?


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I’ve just downloaded the pattern and the colour way - can you find me on what’s up @slartibartfast and I might be able to copy it to you?


Find you where? I'm completely backwards and very medieval...


----------



## SbanR

The Persian Tiles one is beautiful HB


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I’ve just downloaded the pattern and the colour way - can you find me on what’s up @slartibartfast and I might be able to copy it to you?


Is there any chance you can copy it in an email???


----------



## huckybuck

@slartibartfast I’ve printed them off to send you the hard copies but I might be able to email you the download. Can you PM me your email address?


----------



## slartibartfast

Small Persian Tiles blankie, to check the pattern before making a full size version for @huckybuck .
Went to El Gato fundraiser.


----------



## slartibartfast

Those 3 blankets also went for a fundraiser


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @slartibartfast the Persian tiles looks fantastic!!!! I love the colours you used as well! It’s stunning!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Ooh @slartibartfast the Persian tiles looks fantastic!!!! I love the colours you used as well! It’s stunning!


Thanks!
I've used all the colours I had, some Stylecraft left from your previous blankets, Colour Crafter, Himalaya Everyday and I-don't-know-what-yarn-it-is-some-leftovers-from-medieval-ages.
Making this blankie helped me with figuring the best way of joining the pieces together (no instructions in the pattern, just to use sc from the back) and it will help some poor cats in need, in vet bills.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 579790
> 
> View attachment 579789
> 
> View attachment 579788
> 
> View attachment 579787
> 
> View attachment 579786
> 
> View attachment 579785
> 
> Small Persian Tiles blankie, to check the pattern before making a full size version for @huckybuck .
> Went to El Gato fundraiser.


That's beautiful!


----------

